# Votre avis sur macOS 10.12 Sierra



## Anthony (14 Juin 2016)

Apple a présenté OS X macOS Sierra avec :


de nouvelles fonctions de Continuité, dont le déverrouillage de session avec l'Apple Watch et la synchronisation du presse-papier dans le nuage ;
une meilleure intégration d'iCloud Drive ;
des fonctions d'optimisation du stockage ;
Apple Pay dans Safari ;
des onglets dans toutes les apps ;
une nouvelle version de Photos, de Messages, et d'iTunes…
…et Siri !
Alors, votre avis ?


----------



## corinned (14 Juin 2016)

Des fonctionnalités intéressantes , mais auxquelles hélas je n'aurais pas droit .

Nom du modèle :    MacBook Pro
Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro5,2
Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
Vitesse du processeur :    2,8 GHz
Nombre de processeurs :    1
Nombre total de cœurs :    2
Cache de niveau 2 :    6 Mo
Mémoire :    8 Go
Vitesse du bus :    1,07 GHz
Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBP52.008E.B05
Version SMC (système) :    1.42f4

Je me demande bien pourquoi .

Je vais tout de meme installer la beta de sierra ( en téléchargement actuellement ) , voir au moins se que ça donne , sait on jamais .


----------



## Madalvée (14 Juin 2016)

Comme d'habitude, on jugera sur la qualité des fonds d'écran…


----------



## corinned (14 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tenez nous au courant des perfs, lourd ? fluide ? consommateur de ram ?


J'y manquerais pas , pour l'instant c'est toujours en téléchargement 5go


----------



## Goliath (14 Juin 2016)

idem, mon MacPro - 4,1 ( Early 2009) Quad-Core est hors course, je me demande bien pourquoi...  pourtant avec ses 20Gb et ses 2 SSD il tient encore très bien la route...


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2016)

Goliath a dit:


> idem, mon MacPro - 4,1 ( Early 2009) Quad-Core est hors course, je me demande bien pourquoi...  pourtant avec ses 20Gb et ses 2 SSD il tient encore très bien la route...



Il y a peut-être moyen de trafiquér l'ID de la machine comme avec un hackintosh


----------



## Goliath (14 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a peut-être moyen de trafiquér l'ID de la machine comme avec un hackintosh


Salut, tu as de la doc à ce sujet?


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2016)

Goliath a dit:


> Salut, tu as de la doc à ce sujet?


Il faut aller voir les forum de hackintosh, j'ai déjà lu des sujets sur le fait de faire passer le hack pour tel ou tel modèle de Mac. Mais sans pratiquer, du moins tant que mon iMac 2011 tient le coup


----------



## Goliath (14 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut aller voir les forum de hackintosh, j'ai déjà lu des sujets sur le fait de faire passer le hack pour tel ou tel modèle de Mac. Mais sans pratiquer, du moins tant que mon iMac 2011 tient le coup


ok, merci


----------



## mat1696 (14 Juin 2016)

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs par pourquoi Sierra est compatible avec les MacBook 2009 mais pas les MacBook Pro 2009 qui sont bien plus puissants sur tous les points que ce MacBook... Obsolescence programmée ?

ps: Ne venez pas me dire "6-7 ans c'est déjà beaucoup, Apple ne peut pas faire un système stable sans virer les anciennes machines. Et en plus ce sera mieux pour l'expérience utilisateur"

Car El Capitan tourne très bien sur mon MBP de 2009 et tourne encore mieux sur les Mac Pro de la même année (ou même 2006). Apple pourrait éventuellement dire que l'installation sur ces machines peut générer une baisse de performances. Mais de là a interdire tout simplement l'installation, cela veut dire que:
1) Même si notre Mac actuel est très puissant (Bien plus que le MacBook retina actuel, pour les Mac Pro plus compatibles par exemple) on ne peut artificiellement pas bénéficier des nouveautés.
2) Dans 2-3 ans on n'aura plus les màj de sécurité.



Je pense qu'Apple pourrait supporter officiellement les modèles fin 2009 et permettre quand même aux utilisateurs avertis et qui connaissent les risques d'installer les dernières versions sur de vieux Mac avec une simple commande Terminal.


----------



## tmrfromno (14 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Je ne comprends d'ailleurs par pourquoi Sierra est compatible avec les MacBook 2009 mais pas les MacBook Pro 2009 qui sont bien plus puissants sur tous les points que ce MacBook... Obsolescence programmée ?
> 
> ps: Ne venez pas me dire "6-7 ans c'est déjà beaucoup, Apple ne peut pas faire un système stable sans virer les anciennes machines. Et en plus ce sera mieux pour l'expérience utilisateur"
> 
> ...



Car les Macbooks blancs sont des vestiges que personne ne veut voir disparaitre tant ils ont une classe de folie. Les MBP de cette époque c'est une copie des suivants, aucun charme. Tandis que les macbooks blancs unibody comme le 2009 et 2009, c'est du vintage qu'Apple veut pas laisser mourrir, à juste titre.


----------



## city1 (14 Juin 2016)

Dès le début, le fond d'écran m'a séduit  

Mais sinon, de très belles avancées, dont l'arrivée de Siri et la gestion optimisée du stockage. J'espère juste que macOS Sierra sera stable sur mon macbook pro de 2014 qui a déjà survécu à Mavericks, Yosemite et El Capitan où tout s'est parfaitement bien passé


----------



## r-dc (14 Juin 2016)

Bonjour tous, Sierra installé. Deux trois trucs plus ou moins sans importance.

- Une icône pour filtrer les mails dans Apple mail v10 à fait son apparition. (Pour l'instant elle a un peu tendance à faire disparaître mes mails mais suffit de re-selectionner une boite pour que ça s'arrange)
- La fenêtre de préférences de Mail s'améliore, notamment le panneau "Comptes". Mais je ne saurais vous décrire les changement... Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est mieux.

- Le bouton "plus d'extensions..." Dans le panneaux des extensions des préférences de Safari n'est plus un liens vers la page safari-extensions.apple.com mais ouvre le Mac App Store sur une catégorie appelée "Test"... (Oui oui) qui montre des apps variées sans grand rapport entre elles (surtout sans rapport avec Safari).
(Les extensions Safari disparaissent lors de la mise à jour de El Capitan à Sierra mais les réglages sont toujours là lorsqu'on les réinstalle)
La tête de l'indicateur de volume sonore à un peu changé si je ne m'abuse. (mais c'est vraiment pas important)

Concernant la réactivité :
- Mission Control est beaucoup plus lent (mais ça ressemble plus à un ajustement d'Apple qu'à un bug)
- Autrement heu… ça lag en ouvrant le menu "Présentation" de Safari mais pas les autres... Je ne sais pas quels changements il peut y avoir ici.


----------



## city1 (14 Juin 2016)

@r-dc  Merci pour ton feedback complet !

Je pense que les diverses lenteurs sont dues à cette première bêta, à voir si la situation s'améliore dans les prochaines semaines/prochains mois


----------



## madaniso (14 Juin 2016)

corinned a dit:


> J'y manquerais pas , pour l'instant c'est toujours en téléchargement 5go



Tu peux installer une beta sans être éligible à la version finale ?

Moi j'ai un core 2 Duo mais de 2010, donc suspens maximum ^^


----------



## corinned (14 Juin 2016)

madaniso a dit:


> Tu peux installer une beta sans être éligible à la version finale ?
> 
> Moi j'ai un core 2 Duo mais de 2010, donc suspens maximum ^^


pour L'instant impossible d'installer sierra , a l'installation " cette version ne peut pas être installer sur cet ordinateur "


----------



## r-dc (14 Juin 2016)

Autrement (désolé si je multiplie les posts, mais c'est du "temps réel" ;-)

- Aperture fonctionne toujours (et ça c'est très important) !
- Mission Control affiche "Aucune fenêtre disponible" si... Il n'y a pas de fenêtre à afficher... (Encore un truc utile…)
- Notes permet de créer des notes partagées (on envoi un lien par mail, Facebook, ...). On peut ajouter ou retirer des personnes, dont une reste le "propriétaire" de la note. En cliquant sur le lien Notes s'ouvre et récupère la note. (Là je n'en sais pas plus parce que en partageant avec moi même bah... Bon.)
- On peut verrouiller une note donc aussi....
- Utilitaire de disque à bien un "Assistant RAID" dans le menu "Fichier" mais je ne vais pas le tester. Un peu pénible de changer de façon de faire tout le temps. Une fois qu'on s'est habitué à la ligne de commande...
Je n'ai en revanche pas l'impression que le sélecteur de taille de partitions soit plus pratique et précis. (Vous s'avez le camembert multicolor..!)

"Information système souhaite accéder à vos contacts". <- (en lançant l'utilitaire d'optimisation d'espace disque)
"- Ah ? Mais pourquoi faire ?"

Dites moi s'il faut que j'arrête ;-) éhéh


----------



## kioto13 (14 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir,est ce que vous avez trouvé comment utiliser la fonction auto unlock ? J'ai beau fouiller dans les réglages, impossible de trouver comment déverrouiller le Mac avec l'Apple Watch


----------



## city1 (14 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Autrement (désolé si je multiplie les posts, mais c'est du "temps réel" ;-)
> 
> - Aperture fonctionne toujours (et ça c'est très important) !
> - Mission Control affiche "Aucune fenêtre disponible" si... Il n'y a pas de fenêtre à afficher... (Encore un truc utile…)
> ...



Non non du tout, au contraire, ça dresse un panorama complet des nouveautés


----------



## r-dc (14 Juin 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Non non du tout, au contraire, ça dresse un panorama complet des nouveautés



Chouette j'ai bien fais de revenir sur macg après au moins 6 ans d'absence (et un nouveau compte... Mais normalement l'ancien n'existe plus)

C'est assez drôle dans la pref pane Time Machine en sortant de la section "Options..." si on clique sur "Annuler" ça ouvre la fenêtre des coins actifs de Mission Control ! Ça n'a aucun sens, j'adore cette bêta ahah. (Il faudra tout de même que j'ouvre Xcode pour tester ce que je suis censé tester ^^)

Petit tour (tout petit) du côté des options d'accessibilité :
- Le choix de la voix système (préférence accessibilité) n'est pas lié au choix de voix Siri c'est un peu incohérent, le mac à plusieurs voix ça fait un peu schizophrène.
- Les commandes de dictées sont toujours là mais Siri est capable de controller le mac aussi. Ça fait un peu double emploi.
Mais la (comme pour tous les autres points en fait) ça va peut-être changer avec les autres bêtas. Ou peut-être que du point de vue de l'accessibilité c'est mieux ainsi... d'avoir une fonction plus simple pour controller l'ordinateur à la voix.

Petit tour (encore plus petit) chez l'utilitaire d'optimisation d'espace disque (qui est en fait une fenêtre d'"Informations système".) :
- À chaque ouverture de la fenêtre il recalcule le poids du système... vivement APFS pour le sizing optimisé !
- L'outils liste les applications installées et proposent de les supprimer. Même celle qui ne proviennent pas du Mac App Store ! Chose que Lauchpad ne sait toujours pas faire. Cependant je ne sais pas si cela supprime aussi les fichiers de configuration (en fait, j'en doute)
- Il y a aussi un onglet GarageBand qui indique le poids des banques d'instruments (de Logic Pro en l'occurence). Niveau utilité c'est un peu limité... La fenêtre affiche seulement "Vous pouvez gérer ces fichiers à l'aide de GarageBand." C'était bien la peine de faire ça...
- Il est aussi proposé de purger les fichier joints téléchargés de Mail. (Et c'est vrai que ça peut rapidement peser son poids)... Mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas concluant (bêta je sais ;-)


Voilà c'était pour parler un peu des fonctions que ne sont pas liées à iCloud.

(Quant au déverrouillage par Watch... Je n'ai vu aucune allusion dans le sytème à cette fonction pour l'instant. Mais comme je ne possède pas d'Watch...)


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

tmrfromno a dit:


> Car les Macbooks blancs sont des vestiges que personne ne veut voir disparaitre tant ils ont une classe de folie. Les MBP de cette époque c'est une copie des suivants, aucun charme. Tandis que les macbooks blancs unibody comme le 2009 et 2009, c'est du vintage qu'Apple veut pas laisser mourrir, à juste titre.



C'est bien pour ça que j'en ai acheté 3


----------



## parallel_fiber (15 Juin 2016)

Tiens constation interessante
Je viens d'installer la dev preview en maj d'el capitan sur mon macbook pro retina 15 pouces.
A la fin de l'install, à cause des indexatons et autres optimisations, les ventilateurs se font bien entendre.
Si je lance Siri, ils s'arretent immédiatement, j'imagine pour ne pas parasiter le son des micros, avant de redemarrer progressivement au bout de quelques secondes


----------



## iGeek07 (15 Juin 2016)

Je demande juste même si je ne me fait pas trop d'illusions à ce sujet : du nouveau en ce qui concerne Mission Control ? Je veux dire, est-ce qu'on peut avoir les bureaux affichés en haut de la fenêtre dès qu'on ouvre Mission Control ?


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2016)

En bref, il est URGENT d'être patient …  

Le point qui me semble le plus positif est le retour de l'appellation MacOS …
Cela me semble être le signe du retour à une direction un peu délaissée avec les iBidules et leur iOS.


----------



## @ybee (15 Juin 2016)

Tiens, petite question : on trouve où l'outil d'optimisation d'espace disque ?
Merci ;-)


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> "Information système souhaite accéder à vos contacts". <- (en lançant l'utilitaire d'optimisation d'espace disque)
> "- Ah ? Mais pourquoi faire ?"


sans doute pour les informer que tu vas perdre tes donnees et que tu risques de ne plus pouvoir les contacter le temps que tu restaures ta sauvegarde....


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En bref, il est URGENT d'être patient …
> 
> Le point qui me semble le plus positif est le retour de l'appellation MacOS …
> Cela me semble être le signe du retour à une direction un peu délaissée avec les iBidules et leur iOS.



macOS avec un m minuscule!


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le point qui me semble le plus positif est le retour de l'appellation MacOS …



Le nom c'est du bla bla commercial. Le retour au Mac c'est avant tout du matériel potable, et pas figé. Quand on aura l'équivalent des hackintosh, là on pourra parler d'un vrai retour au matos, et pas de gadgets pour gens qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs sous ...


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)

@ybee a dit:


> Tiens, petite question : on trouve où l'outil d'optimisation d'espace disque ?
> Merci ;-)



Dans "À propos de ce Mac" (dans le menu pomme, avec une majuscule là pour le coup) à l'onglet "Stockage" il y a un bouton " "Gérer…".


----------



## @ybee (15 Juin 2016)

OK merci ;-)


----------



## boonty (15 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,


Quel est la liste  des produit apple qui ne supporteront le MacOS?
j'ai un macbook  et iMac 27 ??


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

boonty a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Quel est la liste  des produit apple qui ne supporteront le MacOS?
> j'ai un macbook  et iMac 27 ??



Quels modèles exactement ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

Je peins - si ! - six cents rires




​
- On peut redimensionner la fenêtre de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (bigre !)

- Scander à «Siri» : « _Mé-té-o !_ » retourne un : « _Mets tes hauts_ » (c'est vrai qu'il fait frisquet pour un mois de Juin...)


----------



## boonty (15 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Quels modèles exactement ?



voici un capture des mes appareils


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2016)

boonty a dit:


> voici un capture des mes appareils


Ton MacBook et iMac sont OK pour Sierra d'après cet article.


----------



## jacghit (15 Juin 2016)

Suis-je le seul concerné : j'ai installé El Capitan Sierra et depuis le Finder ne veux plus s'installer : j'ai une message " le Finder a quitté de manière imprévu". J'ai fait un fsck -ft, un recours à disk utilités et beaucoup d'autres chose, mais nada !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Suis-je le seul concerné : j'ai installé El Capitan Sierra


El Capitan Sierra ? 

Si tu veux dire Sierra par dessus El Capitan, il ne faut pas oublier que Sierra n'est qu'une beta. Donc bug et plantages probables et "normaux".
Il te faudra surement réinstaller ton OS.


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Suis-je le seul concerné : j'ai installé El Capitan Sierra et depuis le Finder ne veux plus s'installer : j'ai une message " le Finder a quitté de manière imprévu". J'ai fait un fsck -ft, un recours à disk utilités et beaucoup d'autres chose, mais nada !


C'est pas bien clair tout ça. Tu as installé Sierra ou tu tente de le faire depuis El Capitan maintenant ?
Si Sierra installé : le Finder ne se lance pas du tout au démarrage du système (enfin quite au lancement) ?
Ou c'est en effectuant une action particulière ?


(Note/Question : on s'éloigne pas trop du sujet "Votre avis sur Sierra" là ?
La peur des modos ahahah)


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

Pour ne prendre aucun risque, il ne faut pas installer Sierra directement sur son El Capitan, mais se faire une autre partition, cloner son El Capitan dessus et faire la mise à jour Sierra sur ce clone.

P.S. : oui on s'éloigne un peu du sujet, mais pour tester Sierra, il faut déjà l'installer


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> P.S. : oui on s'éloigne un peu du sujet, mais pour tester Sierra, il faut déjà l'installer


C'est pas faux !

J'adore Siri ! (Oui je sais c'est une bêta...)
"Va sur Youtube avec Safari"
"- Voilà les vidéos que j'ai trouvé sur le Web pour "avec Safari" : […] ".
Ça serait bien de pouvoir ouvrir les liens avec des applications (et pas seulement des liens http)...

Et surtout, si on lance de la musique avec iTunes et que l'on active Siri la musique se mets en pause. (Ça parait intelligent) Mais si on lui dit "coupe la musique" il répond  "D'accord la lecture est en pause" et... Relance la musique puisqu'elle était déjà en pause ! Ahahah.
En revanche "lance la musique fonctionne". Il ne manque plus que "Dis Siri".


----------



## Anthony (15 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> (Note/Question : on s'éloigne pas trop du sujet "Votre avis sur Sierra" là ?
> La peur des modos ahahah)



Si.


----------



## jacghit (15 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> C'est pas bien clair tout ça. Tu as installé Sierra ou tu tente de le faire depuis El Capitan maintenant ?
> Si Sierra installé : le Finder ne se lance pas du tout au démarrage du système (enfin quite au lancement) ?
> Ou c'est en effectuant une action particulière ?
> 
> ...


J'ai installé Sierra depuis El Capitan et le Finder ne se lance pas du tout au démarrage (parfois apparaît quelques secondes, puis m'envoie un message d'erreur)


----------



## parallel_fiber (15 Juin 2016)

iGeek07 a dit:


> Je demande juste même si je ne me fait pas trop d'illusions à ce sujet : du nouveau en ce qui concerne Mission Control ? Je veux dire, est-ce qu'on peut avoir les bureaux affichés en haut de la fenêtre dès qu'on ouvre Mission Control ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


Salut, non pas de changements du coté de Missions Control
Cependant l'animation qui permet de l'ouvrir a été sensibliement ralentie, c'est plus joli mais assez genant dans une utilisation "productive".


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)

parallel_fiber a dit:


> Salut, non pas de changements du coté de Missions Control
> Cependant l'animation qui permet de l'ouvrir a été sensibliement ralentie, c'est plus joli mais assez genant dans une utilisation "productive".


En fait j'ai l'impression que c'est en rapport avec la vitesse du geste sur le trackpad pour ouvrir Mission Control.
En activant par le clavier (F3 par défaut) ça me semble s'ouvrir à la même vitesse qu'avant. (La flemme de redémarrer pour comparer)


_Edit:_ Je n'en suis plus trop sûr finalement, mais à force d'essayer Mission Control, un truc : 
Les fenêtres qui ne sont pas trop grandes et pas trop près du bord (j'ai pas mesuré non plus) et seule dans un espace ne sont pas déplacée par Mission Control. Elles donnent l'impression de flotter, c'est perturbant mais pas plus mal car on se rend mieux compte de la position de ces fenêtres à l'écran (et donc de mieux organiser ses espaces).
C'est un détaille mais pour une fois ce n'est pas bête. (Si ce n'est pas nouveau... Au temps pour moi ^^)


Ps.
@iGeek07 Si tu utilise le logiciel BetterTouchTool (payant depuis quelques temps mais extrêmement pratique) il y a une action "Mission Control & Immediately Show Desktop Preview" qui sans être instantanée permet de faire ce que tu désir. C'est moins bien qu'une option d'Apple c'est sur, mais ça permet d'ajouter d'autre gestes et actions de façon très personnalisée (ce qu'Apple ne permettra jamais).


----------



## corinned (15 Juin 2016)

Alors pas de chance , mon ordi n'est pas compatible et impossible d'installer sierra , dommage car j'aurais bien voulu voir a quoi ca ressemblais . Si quelqu'un a une solution pour passer outre l'incompatibilité , genre modifier l'EFI , je suis preneuse .


----------



## Anthony (15 Juin 2016)

corinned a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pour passer outre l'incompatibilité , genre modifier l'EFI , je suis preneuse .



Non, ça dépend du processeur : Sierra exige des instructions qui n'existent pas sur les processeurs des quelques machines abandonnées.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Non, ça dépend du processeur : Sierra exige des instructions qui n'existent pas sur les processeurs des quelques machines abandonnées.



Pour gérer par exemple, la préférence de l'utilisateur quant à la taille des caractères par defaut dans Note !  
Toutes les machines, aussi puissantes soient-elles, ne disposent pas des instructions nécessaires.... . (Sinon il y a longtemps que ce serait implementé)


----------



## docdav (15 Juin 2016)

Des changements dans le Finder ?
Rien n'a été évoqué...


----------



## KorE (15 Juin 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde.


Comme certainement d'autres ici, je dispose d'un Macbook Pro qui ne figure pas dans la liste des appareils compatibles avec macOS Sierra.
Mon Macbook Pro, un modèle 5,5 mi 2009, est pourtant au top de sa forme;
- 8 go de ram
- SSD Crucial 512go

El Capitan fonctionne de manière très fluide (tout aussi fluide que les Macbook Air récents pour les tâches simples).

Y a t'il un moyen de passer outre la protection d'Apple?
Ce choix d'Apple est injustifié: les Macbook Blanc de 2010, pourtant équipé de la même quantité de RAM à l'origine, du même processeur (avec une fréquence moindre) sont supportés..!


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> macOS avec un m minuscule!


Mais je préfère le M majuscule


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Le nom c'est du bla bla commercial. Le retour au Mac c'est avant tout du matériel potable, et pas figé. Quand on aura l'équivalent des hackintosh, là on pourra parler d'un vrai retour au matos, et pas de gadgets pour gens qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs sous ...



Méfie toi des émissions où il est question de "faut pas rêver"


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

Oui mais pour Apple (qui ne s'appelle plus Apple Computer depuis un paquet d'années) ca faisait beaucoup... Reevoquer l'existence du mac c'est une chose, lui donner de la majuscule faut quand même pas pousser!


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2016)

Majuscule ou pas, il se trouve que je ne ferai pas évoluer ma machine actuelle vers Sierra (macOs1 ?).
Elle y est éligible (MBP mid 2010) mais à la limite.
Donc, je vais attendre que ma progéniture se taille, que je n'aie plus qu'à la dépanner plutôt que de les nourrir ;-) A ce moment, et si les machines proposées sont intéressantes alors…
Pour finir, les nouveautés offertes me semblent pour certaines intéressantes, dont la continuité du bureau. Cependant, en ayant un Mac perso et un PC sous Windows au boulot avec des serveurs sous Linux, cela ne me servira à rien de rien…
Enfin, la possibilité de "vider" son mac vers un stockage en ligne… hum, comment dire ?
Je ne préfère ne rien dire sauf entre parenthèses (vol qualifié, récidive…)

J'ai une pauvre Clio grise, mais des machines Apple depuis longtemps, très longtemps: je ne vais pas renoncer à leur utilisation, mais j'estime qu'ils abusent.


----------



## mat1696 (15 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Non, ça dépend du processeur : Sierra exige des instructions qui n'existent pas sur les processeurs des quelques machines abandonnées.





KorE a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> 
> Comme certainement d'autres ici, je dispose d'un Macbook Pro qui ne figure pas dans la liste des appareils compatibles avec macOS Sierra.
> ...




Ouais je ne comprend pas. Donc les MacBook 2009 disposent de processeurs qui peuvent faire les instructions demandées par Sierra (Lesquels d'ailleurs? Si qqn à plus d'infos je suis preneur) mais pas les MacBook Pro de la même année?!


----------



## iGeek07 (16 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> @iGeek07 Si tu utilise le logiciel BetterTouchTool (payant depuis quelques temps mais extrêmement pratique) il y a une action "Mission Control & Immediately Show Desktop Preview" qui sans être instantanée permet de faire ce que tu désir. C'est moins bien qu'une option d'Apple c'est sur, mais ça permet d'ajouter d'autre gestes et actions de façon très personnalisée (ce qu'Apple ne permettra jamais).



Oui, c'est ce que j'utilise sur El Capitan. [emoji16]
D'ailleurs je trouve que l'option par défaut est un peu lente, alors j'ai fait une action Custom pour montrer l'aperçu des bureaux dans Mission Control. (Bouge la souris à une certaine position de l'écran puis la remet à la position initiale, etc.)
Mais oui j'espérais une option first party. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Anthony (16 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ouais je ne comprend pas. Donc les MacBook 2009 disposent de processeurs qui peuvent faire les instructions demandées par Sierra (Lesquels d'ailleurs? Si qqn à plus d'infos je suis preneur) mais pas les MacBook Pro de la même année?!



C'est… compliqué. La coupure en 2009 est très logique pour le Mac Pro et le Xserve : prise en charge de SSE4 par le processeur, point. Pour les portables, c'est moins clair, à cause de ce MacBook 6,1 qui tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'étudier en détail toutes les spécifications techniques de tous les composants, mais je sais que le MacBook Pro 5,5 pouvait être doté d'un processeur un peu étrange qui datait en fait de 2008, ce qui pourrait expliquer son élimination (c'est une machine plus ancienne que le MacBook 6,1, au final). Mais il faut encore que je finisse d'étudier tout ça (et vous m'auriez demandé il y a quelques jours quels Mac seraient abandonnés, je vous aurais dit tout ceux avant 2012, au moins la justification serait très claire avec les puces réseau et les puces graphiques — et préparez-vous, ça va finir par arriver).


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2016)

T'inquiète, on sait bien qu'Apple prépare ce qu'il faut dans ses labos pour que les cycles de renouvellement soit de plus en plus courts ... la légendaire durée de vie du Mac est à l'agonie ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2016)

Les Macs conservent une durée de vie importante si on ne veut pas à tout prix les faire passer sur le dernier OS en date. 

Par contre, ce que je regrette, c'est la tendance de plus en plus marquee  de laisser très vite tomber les versions "anciennes" des OS (et par ancienne, il faut entendre toutes celles inférieures à la version en cours)

Pour exemple, les améliorations apportées à Photos ne le sont aujourd'hui que sur la version disponible pour ElCapitan (et probablement bientôt uniquement pour Sierra). Si on est resté sur Yosemite,  on n'a droit qu'à la preversion de Photos difficilement utilisable quand on vient d'iPhotos voire d'Aperture. 

Idem pour iMovie 10. Meme pour une mise a jour mineure (passer de 10.1.1 à 10.1.2) il faut obligatoirement passer sur RlCapitan. 

Autre exemple.... Les quelques bugs restants sur ElCapitan ayant été corrigés dans la bêta de Sierrra mais restant à l'identique dans la version 10.11.6

Du coup, ça incite à vouloir adopter la toute dernière version de l'OS et c'est là où on peut avoir vite le sentiment de ne pouvoir garder son Mac aussi longtemps que par le passé...


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Les Macs conservent une durée de vie importante si on ne veut pas à tout prix les faire passer sur le dernier OS en date.



Tu sais très bien que le hardware est maintenant lui aussi conçu pour cramer au bout de quelques années, surtout les GPU étouffés dans la finesse extrême des macs ... 

Système, logiciel, matériel, même combat !


----------



## Le mexicain (16 Juin 2016)

depuis que je n'utilise plus les soft  plus de soucis sur El Capitan
donc j'y resterai en attendant les retours sous Sierra


----------



## Anthony (16 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Les Macs conservent une durée de vie importante



Point.

La liste de compatibilité d'OS X n'avait pas changé depuis OS X Mountain Lion ! OS X El Capitan peut être installé sur tous les Mac produits ces huit à neuf dernières années, et quand il sera finalisé, macOS Sierra prendra en charge six à sept ans de Mac. Pour avoir compilé les chiffres, c'est au-dessus de la moyenne pour l'histoire d'Apple — y compris sous Saint-Steve.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Apple a présenté OS X macOS Sierra avec :
> 
> 
> de nouvelles fonctions de Continuité, dont le déverrouillage de session avec l'Apple Watch et la synchronisation du presse-papier dans le nuage ;
> ...


Bin... C'est sans doute très intéressant pour les gens concernés mais je dois admettre que je ne le suis pas beaucoup :

je n'utilise pas Continuité et n'ai pas d'Apple Watch ;
je n'utilise pas iCloud Drive (pour diverses raisons qui ne me semblent pas remises en question : à vérifier) ;
je n'ai _a priori_ aucune confiance dans la gestion "optimisée" du stockage par Apple et me débrouillerai sans doute très bien sans cela (tout comme je n'utilise plus Time Machine par exemple, qui ne m'est pas utile et est trop hasardeux à mon goût) ;
Apple Pay ? pourquoi pas ; mais mes banques ne sont pas encore dans la liste de celles proposées ;
les onglets : sympathique mais mineur ;
je n'utilise plus Photos (mes machines ne sont pas assez puissantes), je n'utilise pas Messages (je suis le seul à avoir un iPhone dans mon entourage) ; quant à iTunes, j'attends un peu que certains testent son innocuité (même si j'ai un clone de ma bibliothèque, je n'aimerais pas qu'iTunes me la sucre...) ;
Siri ? Siri est désactivé sur mon téléphone et je ne me vois guère parler à mon ordinateur : je ne saurais pas quoi lui dire... ; à moins qu'il y ait un mode écrit à Siri (je suppose que c'est Spotlight ?).
En fait, je n'ai que survolé la présentation et je vais la regarder attentivement pour en savoir plus. Mais pour le moment la nouveauté qui m'intéresse le plus est celle qui n'est pas encore là : le nouveau système de fichiers, qui peut être intéressant, quoique l'argument marketing qui souligne qu'il sera utilisé de la montre à l'ordinateur est plutôt négatif à mes yeux.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En bref, il est URGENT d'être patient …
> 
> Le point qui me semble le plus positif est le retour de l'appellation MacOS …
> Cela me semble être le signe du retour à une direction un peu délaissée avec les iBidules et leur iOS.


J'aurais préféré Mac OS. Mais c'est macOS. Mais je pinaille.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est… compliqué. La coupure en 2009 est très logique pour le Mac Pro et le Xserve : prise en charge de SSE4 par le processeur, point. Pour les portables, c'est moins clair, à cause de ce MacBook 6,1 qui tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'étudier en détail toutes les spécifications techniques de tous les composants, mais je sais que le MacBook Pro 5,5 pouvait être doté d'un processeur un peu étrange qui datait en fait de 2008, ce qui pourrait expliquer son élimination (c'est une machine plus ancienne que le MacBook 6,1, au final). Mais il faut encore que je finisse d'étudier tout ça (et vous m'auriez demandé il y a quelques jours quels Mac seraient abandonnés, je vous aurais dit tout ceux avant 2012, au moins la justification serait très claire avec les puces réseau et les puces graphiques — et préparez-vous, ça va finir par arriver).



Ok merci pour les précisions. Espérons que les machines d'avant 2012 soit au moins encore supportées quelques années.


PS: En continuant mes tests sur Sierra, j'ai constaté de nouveaux bugs graphiques (Quand on épingle un onglet ou choisi l'image du compte utilisateur notamment). Bon pour l'instant ce n'est pas grave (et c'est "normal"), mais j'espère qu'ils ne resteront pas présents tout au long des màj système comme certains bugs d'El Capitan.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Juin 2016)

Bien que dubitatif, j'aurai bien essayé ce n¨1 de la n°1 de macOS (minuscule pour faire plaisir à qui vous savez). Mais, rentrant de trois semaines de séjour en Corse, j'ai une bagatelle de 1850 photos à "développer". Donc, ce premier numéro de Sierra attendra.
Seuls deux points ont véritablement attiré mon attention :

Le retour de la partie RAID logiciel de l'utilitaire de disque. Mais pour moi cela est trop tard, et Apple ne fait que réparer une fonction sans doute suite à de nombreuses réclamations. Par sûr que ce retour soit accompagné d'une amélioration de performance lors de la reconstruction. Je suis passé à autre chose (SoftRAID), et c'est aussi autre chose …
Le nouveau système de fichier. Je dirai qu'il était tant. Mais ce n'est pas encore pour demain, plutôt pour après-demain…
Quant au reste, ça ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, et cela me semble très cosmétique. Même Siri ne parvient pas à me convaincre …

J'allai oublier : l'arrivée prochaine mais non encore "figée" des GPU AMD … Ça me semble plus intéressant…


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ok merci pour les précisions. Espérons que les machines d'avant 2012 soit au moins encore supportées quelques années.
> 
> 
> PS: En continuant mes tests sur Sierra, j'ai constaté de nouveaux bugs graphiques (Quand on épingle un onglet ou choisi l'image du compte utilisateur notamment). Bon pour l'instant ce n'est pas grave (et c'est "normal"), mais j'espère qu'ils ne resteront pas présents tout au long des màj système comme certains bugs d'El Capitan.


De quels bugs parles tu ? J'ai la version 10.11.5 et je la trouve très stable et efficace et ne rencontre aucun bug !


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Juin 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Bien que dubitatif, j'aurai bien essayé ce n¨1 de la n°1 de macOS (minuscule pour faire plaisir à qui vous savez). Mais, rentrant de trois semaines de séjour en Corse, j'ai une bagatelle de 1850 photos à "développer". Donc, ce premier numéro de Sierra attendra.
> Seuls deux points ont véritablement attiré mon attention :
> 
> Le retour de la partie RAID logiciel de l'utilitaire de disque. Mais pour moi cela est trop tard, et Apple ne fait que réparer une fonction sans doute suite à de nombreuses réclamations. Par sûr que ce retour soit accompagné d'une amélioration de performance lors de la reconstruction. Je suis passé à autre chose (SoftRAID), et c'est aussi autre chose …
> ...




Autant pour moi : Le nouveau système de fichier. Je dirai qu'il était* temps*. Mais ce n'est pas encore pour demain, plutôt pour après-demain…


----------



## mat1696 (16 Juin 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> De quels bugs parles tu ? J'ai la version 10.11.5 et je la trouve très stable et efficace et ne rencontre aucun bug !



De pleins de petits bugs (Pour pas mal, pas vraiment gênants, mais qui montre qu'El Capitan aurait mérité 2 ans de développement, mais aussi des bugs comme celui du mode colonne ou la création d'image disque depuis Disk Utility qui sont assez gênants) qui sont là depuis la première beta developeurs d'El Capitan et qui ne sont toujours pas corrigés dans la dernière beta de 10.11.6

Pour plus d'info regarde ce fils: http://forums.macg.co/threads/coup-...ortie-et-toujours-les-meme-problemes.1281415/



________


Sinon j'ai remarqué une nouvelle option dans les préférences système -> accessibilité -> tout en bas -> Contrôle d'attente

J'ai pas trop compris à quoi ça sert, donc si qqn à plus d'infos...


Après j'ai aussi remarqué quelques petites améliorations d'interface dans Photos (On peut annoter directement une photo via les mêmes outils que mail ou aperçu)

ou enfin le passage en plein écran correct (la fenêtre ne passe plus pendant quelques seconde en gris clair pendant l'animation de plein écran) et dans Photo Booth.

Sinon dans Mission Control, lorsqu'on passe d'un bureau à l'autre, l'animation se fait maintenant à la vitesse du geste.

L'utilitaire de disque à regagné la fonction RAID (qui n'aurait jamais dû être supprimée), la fenêtre est enfin redimensionnable et on peut la passer en plein écran, il y a une nouvelle catégorie "Pouvant être purgé" dans la barre colorée indiquant la répartition du stockage. Maintenant on voit aussi l'espace déjà occupé lorsqu'on clique sur une partition (dans le mode "Partitionner" avec le camembert). Et enfin lorsqu'on créé une image disque et que l'on écrit la taille en octet (comme l'exemple), cela est reconnu par l'utilitaire.
*Pour l'instant il manque quand même dans l'utilitaire de disque:*
La possibilité de créer des schémas de partition
La possibilité d'activer un menu "Avancé" avec notamment les partions cachées

L'app Game Center a, comme sur iOS 10, disparue.

Notes permet de travailler à plusieurs sur une note en envoyant le lien par mail, message, ...

On peut dire de vider la corbeille au bout de 30 jours

Siri est pour l'instant un peu gadget, malgré quelques fonctions utiles

Nouveau design pour le centre de notification: C'est très clair comme sur iOS 10, les divers Widget sont mieux séparés, ... Il faudrait juste qu'en activant "Utiliser une barre des menus et un dock foncé", le centre de notifications soit aussi foncé, car là cela fait bizarre.

Il y a aussi une nouvelle fenêtre pour le choix d'image de compte/iCloud. Elle est pour l'instant très bugée et j'espère que c'est que provisoire, car je préférais bien mieux la "fenêtre flottante" d'avant (avec la sympathique animation lorsqu'on avait choisi l'image) que celle-là.

Quelques petites améliorations dans le Finder sont aussi de la partie

Je referai un post si je trouve d'autres choses d'intéressant.


Par conte petit bug en mode Cover Flow dans le Finder, qui j'espère sera vite résolu: Lorsqu'on fait défiler via la Magic Mouse (et probablement le Trackpad), cela va trop vite et on ne peut pas passer d'une icône à l'autre (c'est tellement sensible qu'on passe du premier icône, à celui du milieu, puis à la fin en effleurant à peine la Magic Mouse)


Après ils auraient vraiment dû implémenter Night Shift qui est très pratique sur iOS et peut l'être encore plus le soir sur Mac.

*EDIT: Je viens de remarquer que les favicons de la barre latérale des signets sont à nouveau présent (Certains n'apparaissent pas, il faut cliquer dessus et le favicon du site apparaît). Bonne nouvelle!*

____________

Voilà cette version arrondi les angles d'El Capitan qui arrondissait ceux de Yosemite.

Il y a cependant encore pas mal de petits bugs graphiques ( qui sont pour le moment "normaux", vu que ce n'est que la première beta,) Notamment le choix d'image de compte ou l'épinglement d'onglet dans Safari, qui j'espère vraiment seront résolu avant la sorti de la version finale.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> De pleins de petits bugs (Pour pas mal, pas vraiment gênants, mais qui montre qu'El Capitan aurait mérité 2 ans de développement, mais aussi des bugs comme celui du mode colonne ou la création d'image disque depuis Disk Utility qui sont assez gênants) qui sont là depuis la première beta developeurs d'El Capitan et qui ne sont toujours pas corrigés dans la dernière beta de 10.11.6
> 
> Pour plus d'info regarde ce fils: http://forums.macg.co/threads/coup-...ortie-et-toujours-les-meme-problemes.1281415/


j'ai vérifié une à un tous les bugs que tu cites et je n'arrive qu'à en reproduire un seul celui de la calculatrice. J'en déduis donc que c'est ton installation qui a un problème.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Juin 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> j'ai vérifié une à un tous les bugs que tu cites et je n'arrive qu'à en reproduire un seul celui de la calculatrice. J'en déduis donc que c'est ton installation qui a un problème.



Non. Ce sont des bugs que je constate partout (chez n'importe quel personne ayant un Mac sous EC, dans les Mac de démo et l'assistance Apple m'a confirmé ces petits bugs et manques graphiques). C'est juste que pour certains, il est difficile de comprendre de quel bug je parle, car c'est difficile à expliquer...


ps: Je ne remets pas en cause le fait que tu aies vérifié tous les bugs, par contre il semble que, sauf celui de la calculette, tu les aies mal compris.


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Non. Ce sont des bugs que je constate partout (chez n'importe quel personne ayant un Mac sous EC, dans les Mac de démo et l'assistance Apple m'a confirmé ces petits bugs et manques graphiques). C'est juste que pour certains, il est difficile de comprendre de quel bug je parle, car c'est difficile à expliquer...


En fait c'est ton job de traquer les bug c'est cà ? Enfin pour etre passer par tous les osx depuis Lion je peux dire sans hésitation que el capitan dans sa dernière livrée est le système le plus stable et efficace que j'ai pu utiliser.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Juin 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> En fait c'est ton job de traquer les bug c'est cà ? Enfin pour etre passer par tous les osx depuis Lion je peux dire sans hésitation que el capitan dans sa dernière livrée est le système le plus stable et efficace que j'ai pu utiliser.



Je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu du sujet là. Donc je t'invite à réagir dans mon sujet mis en lien plus haut. Mais moi aussi je trouve qu'El Capitan est stable et efficace. Cela ne l'empêche pas d'avoir des bugs graphiques qui (même pas trop gênants pour certains) ne devraient pas être là.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu du sujet là. <...>


Non ?


----------



## mat1696 (17 Juin 2016)

Ah et j'ai aussi remarqué (Désolé de multiplier les posts, dites-moi si ça dérange) que dans Sierra lorsqu'on passe d'une session ouverte à l'autre (ou qu'on utilise le menu permutation rapide pour ouvrir une session) il n'y a plus l'animation de cube qui tourne. Cette animation était peut être pas très "Flat", mais bien utile, maintenant quand on passe à un compte sans mot de passe qui à le même fond d'écran, il faut être très attentif pour voir qu'on a changé de session (et pas croire que c'est le "permutateur" qui a planté). D'autant plus que cette animation n'a été remplacée par aucune autre (qui indique que l'on a bien changé de session).

Cependant, il pourrait s'agit d'un petit "bug" présent dans les beta et que l'animation (ou un autre effet, indication) reviendra dans les prochaines beta (Espérons-le pour l'expérience utilisateur et surtout les débutants).


----------



## docdav (17 Juin 2016)

Qq bugs : 
VLC :

le rond qui marque l'emplacement dans la barre de déroulé est tronqué.
le réglage du son par 2 doigts vers le haut ou bas est trop sensible, pas moyen de régler finement.
Mail : l'étiquette des expéditeurs, dans la barre latérale des boites, saute parfois pour se mettre en Nom+Prénom, puis revient à Prénom+Nom

Finder : 

toujours pas de retour du zoom/pinch sur les icônes, aperçus
Gestion des tags n'a pas évolué, pas de dossier coloré
Pas de retour de l'aperçu vidéo hors mp4
Mission Control

Toujours les différents bureaux en haut et en miniatures, oblige à un 2ème mouvement pour agrandir la miniature
LA PLUS CHIANTE des nouveautés : pour le geste  4 doigts vers le haut, le mouvement des fenêtres est proportionnel à la vitesse du geste. 
Pour comparer 2 fenêtres ça passe, on fait un A/R.
Mais pour aller vite voir les autres fenêtre en miniature, si on a l'habitude de faire un petit geste  vers le haut, si celui-ci est lent, la fin de l'animation est lente, lente, lente, je croyais à un bug. Il faut penser à faire un geste court, mais rapide...Je n'arrive pas à m'y faire.

Petite correction, mais pas dans toutes les fenêtres, le signe dans les bulles de fenêtres (rouge-jaune-vert), est centré dans la bulle, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant (enfin depuis retina), j'ai un Ecran HD pré-retina, ça doit venir de ça.

Calendrier
Bug graphique dans le nom des rendez-vous sur ceux qui sont à cheval sur 2 jours (l'essentiel des mes rendez-vous, dommage...)

Je continue de regarder...mais c'est pas une révolution , plutôt une évolution...


----------



## r-dc (17 Juin 2016)

Ah bah j'allais râler face à la non amélioration du multi-écran mais j'ai l'impression d'une mini-nouveauté.

Lors du déplacement d'une fenêtre d'un écran à un autre :
 Lorsqu'elle touche le bord de l'écran, la fenêtre est bloquée contre celui-ci et il faut forcer un peu pour qu'elle change d'écran.

Quelqu'un peut confirmer ? C'était pas comme ça avant ?
Bon... De toute façon ça ne change quasiment rien...

---

D'ailleurs Siri aide dans l'organisation multi-écran puisqu'il permet de réaliser les opérations du genre lancer de la musique avec iT(h)unes sans avoir à afficher la fenêtre correspondante. (Pas besoin de se rappeler quel écran, quel space, de trouver comment l'afficher, etc.)


----------



## corinned (18 Juin 2016)

Très bonne nouvelle   10.12 Sierra liste de compatibilité augmente sur Sierra


----------



## mat1696 (18 Juin 2016)

corinned a dit:


> Très bonne nouvelle   10.12 Sierra liste de compatibilité augmente sur Sierra



Ouais! Ce serait encore meilleur qu'Apple ajuste sa liste officielle.

ps: Donc visiblement les processeurs de nos bon vieux MacBook Pro peuvent très bien exécuter les instructions de Sierra...


----------



## xlexil (18 Juin 2016)

Ce n'est pas un bug, les tags sont multiples par fichier .  Que proposes-tu ? Un arc en ciel ?




docdav a dit:


> Qq bugs :
> Gestion des tags n'a pas évolué, pas de dossier coloré
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> (il y a un bug dans le cms de macg.co avec les quotes en tout cas)


----------



## corinned (18 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ouais! Ce serait encore meilleur qu'Apple ajuste sa liste officielle.
> 
> ps: Donc visiblement les processeurs de nos bon vieux MacBook Pro peuvent très bien exécuter les instructions de Sierra...


oui un macbook de 2009 fait pale figure a coté d'un macbook pro 2009


----------



## carvi84 (18 Juin 2016)

vous le telechargez où svp cet os


----------



## xlexil (18 Juin 2016)

carvI a dit:


> vous le telechargez où svp cet os


C'est disponible pour les développeurs Apple, cela coûte 79€ par an.


----------



## mat1696 (18 Juin 2016)

xlexil a dit:


> C'est disponible pour les développeurs Apple, cela coûte 79€ par an.



Ou tu peux attendre juillet pour bénéficier de la beta publique ou tu peux obtenir l'installateur en téléchargement sur certains sites (mais je sais pas si c'est très "légal")


----------



## xlexil (18 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ou tu peux attendre juillet pour bénéficier de la beta publique ou tu peux obtenir l'installateur en téléchargement sur certains sites (mais je sais pas si c'est très "légal")



A ceux qui seraient tentés de le faire, vérifiez bien que l'installeur est toujours bien signé par Apple comme expliqué ici:

https://www.slightfuture.com/how-to/verify-macos-installer


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Quelles sont les nouveautés concernant le Calendrier et Rappel ?

Merci.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## mat1696 (19 Juin 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelles sont les nouveautés concernant le Calendrier et Rappel ?
> 
> ...



Je n'en ai pas vraiment vu (peut-être quelques petits changements). Par contre maintenant on peut supprimer chaque notification individuellement dans le centre de notification et ça c'est cool!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas vraiment vu (peut-être quelques petits changements). Par contre maintenant on peut supprimer chaque notification individuellement dans le centre de notification et ça c'est cool!



Merci d'avoir du temps pour me répondre.

J'hésite a revenir sur Calendrier et Rappel, actuellement j'utilise Fantastical 2.

Je me dit qu'avec les applications natives cela fonctionne forcément mieux avec iOS et macOS.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## mat1696 (19 Juin 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Merci d'avoir du temps pour me répondre.
> 
> J'hésite a revenir sur Calendrier et Rappel, actuellement j'utilise Fantastical 2.
> 
> ...



En tous cas moi j'utilises ces 2 apps entre mon iPhone et mon Mac et cela fonctionne très bien. Mes données sont synchronisées par iCloud sur tous mes appareils. L'app Calendrier est quand même assez complète, elle te permet d'inviter des gens, de te rappeler plusieurs fois, de faire un événement récurent, ...


Rappel, est aussi très pratique et complet.

Donc vraiment je te conseil d'utiliser ces 2 très bonnes app natives (aussi dispo via iCloud.com sur un pc ou un smartphone non ios)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> En tous cas moi j'utilises ces 2 apps entre mon iPhone et mon Mac et cela fonctionne très bien. Mes données sont synchronisées par iCloud sur tous mes appareils. L'app Calendrier est quand même assez complète, elle te permet d'inviter des gens, de te rappeler plusieurs fois, de faire un événement récurent, ...
> 
> 
> Rappel, est aussi très pratique et complet.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton commentaire.

Je vais les réutiliser car je pense qu'elles sont mieux intégrées au système.

J'utilisais Fantastical 2 surtout parce qu'il rassemble le calendrier et les rappels au même endroit.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juin 2016)

Quelqu'un a essayé de lancer Illustrator CS6 ou After Effects CS6 ?


----------



## mat1696 (19 Juin 2016)

Ah par contre j'ai remarqué quelque chose de vraiment gênant pour moi dans Safari: On ne peut plus passer facilement de "Top Sites" à "Favoris". Pour passer de l'un à l'autre on doit obligatoirement aller dans les préférences de Safari, puis choisir "Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent sur Meilleures sites/Favoris", puis fermer et rouvrir l'onglet pour que ça apparaisse, mais impossible de passer de l'un à l'autre via le petit bouton, comme dans El Capitan et antérieur.

J'espère vraiment que c'est un bug et que ce bouton sera rétabli.





Sinon j'ai remarqué un autre bug gênant sur cette beta (Qui je l'espère aussi sera corrigé, car la fonction est très pratique), lorsqu'on glisse un fichier ou un lien vers l'icône d'une app ouverte et le laisse pendant quelques secondes dessus pour qu'Exposé s'ouvre, cela ne fonctionne qu'une fois, puis si on refait avec un autre fichier sur la même app, l'icône clignote, mais il ne se passe rien.

De même dans Mission Control où, en prenant un fichier et activer MC et laissant qqn secondes le fichier sur une fenêtre, la fenêtre clignote aussi, Mission Control se referme, mais la fenêtre ne vient pas au premier plan.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Juin 2016)

Vous savez si Alfred 3 et Little Snitch est compatible déjà avec la bêta ?

Ou personne n'utilise ces deux applications ?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Vous savez si Alfred 3 et Little Snitch est compatible déjà avec la bêta ?


S'agissant de Little Snitch, sur les forums on signale (15 juin) qu'une beta est sortie pour une "compatibilité" avec Sierra. Mais les utilisateurs signalent aussi un problème de clé non reconnue.
A suivre sur les forums de l'éditeur.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Juin 2016)

da capo a dit:


> S'agissant de Little Snitch, sur les forums on signale (15 juin) qu'une beta est sortie pour une "compatibilité" avec Sierra. Mais les utilisateurs signalent aussi un problème de clé non reconnue.
> A suivre sur les forums de l'éditeur.



D'accord merci !


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## docdav (20 Juin 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Lors du déplacement d'une fenêtre d'un écran à un autre :
> Lorsqu'elle touche le bord de l'écran, la fenêtre est bloquée contre celui-ci et il faut forcer un peu pour qu'elle change d'écran.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut confirmer ? C'était pas comme ça avant ?


Oui c'était déjà comme ça.


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ah et j'ai aussi remarqué (Désolé de multiplier les posts, dites-moi si ça dérange) que dans Sierra lorsqu'on passe d'une session ouverte à l'autre (ou qu'on utilise le menu permutation rapide pour ouvrir une session) il n'y a plus l'animation de cube qui tourne. Cette animation était peut être pas très "Flat", mais bien utile, maintenant quand on passe à un compte sans mot de passe qui à le même fond d'écran, il faut être très attentif pour voir qu'on a changé de session (et pas croire que c'est le "permutateur" qui a planté). D'autant plus que cette animation n'a été remplacée par aucune autre (qui indique que l'on a bien changé de session).
> 
> Cependant, il pourrait s'agit d'un petit "bug" présent dans les beta et que l'animation (ou un autre effet, indication) reviendra dans les prochaines beta (Espérons-le pour l'expérience utilisateur et surtout les débutants).



L'effet rotation de cube en changeant d'utilisateur, il y a un moment que ca a disparu...
Actuellement j'utilise Yosemite et il n'y est plus (et je me demande si sur Mavericks il y est encore.....)


----------



## Zorglub38 (20 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> L'effet rotation de cube en changeant d'utilisateur, il y a un moment que ca a disparu...
> Actuellement j'utilise Yosemite et il n'y est plus (et je me demande si sur Mavericks il y est encore.....)


Je suis désolé mais sur el capitan l'effet de rotation de cube est bien présent, je viens encore d'en faire l'expérience à l'instant !


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2016)

Ah bon? Pourquoi je ne l'ai plus sur Yosemite alors ?
De ma session active, je passe sur la fenetre de sélection de l'utilisateur, je le choisis, je saisis son mot de passe et la session s'ouvre sans effet de rotation...


----------



## Zorglub38 (20 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah bon? Pourquoi je ne l'ai plus sur Yosemite alors ?
> De ma session active, je passe sur la fenetre de sélection de l'utilisateur, je le choisis, je saisis son mot de passe et la session s'ouvre sans effet de rotation...


Oui en effet aprè sla saisie du mdp la session s'ouvre avec un effet de cube en rotation, idem quand tu retournes sur l autre cession. Ton mac est buggé lol !


----------



## mat1696 (20 Juin 2016)

Mais sinon pour le problème avec Safari cité ci-dessus (Plus de bouton pour passer de Top Sites à Favoris), cela fait parti des release notes ? Quelqu'un a des informations pour si c'est un simple bug/retirement temporaire ou si c'est volontaire?


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Oui en effet aprè sla saisie du mdp la session s'ouvre avec un effet de cube en rotation, idem quand tu retournes sur l autre cession. Ton mac est buggé lol !


Je n'ai pas fait plus de tests, mais, voici le comportement que j'ai sous El Capitan :
depuis une session admin avec mot de passe, en permutation rapide vers un compte standard sans mot de passe, j'ai l'effet de cube.
Si je retourne sur cette même session en permutation rapide, j'ai la demande de mot de passe mais pas d'effet cube.
Par contre, si je passe par la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, j'ai bien l'effet cube.


----------



## mat1696 (20 Juin 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas fait plus de tests, mais, voici le comportement que j'ai sous El Capitan :
> depuis une session admin avec mot de passe, en permutation rapide vers un compte standard sans mot de passe, j'ai l'effet de cube.
> Si je retourne sur cette même session en permutation rapide, j'ai la demande de mot de passe mais pas d'effet cube.
> Par contre, si je passe par la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, j'ai bien l'effet cube.



Il me semble aussi que j'avais remarqué ça, mais en passant plusieurs fois entre les 2 sessions l'effet de cube est réapparu.

J'espère vraiment que le fait qu'il ait été retiré soit juste un bug qui sera corrigé dans les prochaines beta. Car cette animation faisait parti des éléments qui font le charme, la convivialité de macOS (D'ailleurs, maintenant quand on supprime une notification en cliquant sur "Fermer" par exemple, elle disparaît par un petit fondu et plus l'ancienne animation de nuage...) Et surtout que cette animation était quand même vachement utile si on a 2 sessions avec le même fond d'écran, pour nous faire comprendre, de manière conviviale, simple et pratique, que l'on a bien changé de session...


----------



## PDD (21 Juin 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ton commentaire.
> 
> Je vais les réutiliser car je pense qu'elles sont mieux intégrées au système.
> 
> ...


Rappel et le calendrier ne sont toujours pas connectés je suppose, il faut chaque fois indiquer les évènements deux fois ce que je trouve curieux. Est ce la même situation pour Fantastical que je ne connais pas? Merci de la réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Juin 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Rappel et le calendrier ne sont toujours pas connectés je suppose, il faut chaque fois indiquer les évènements deux fois ce que je trouve curieux. Est ce la même situation pour Fantastical que je ne connais pas? Merci de la réponse.



Oui effectivement dans Fantastical "Rappels et Calendrier" sont réunis dans la même application, ce qui est avantageux.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2016)

<pause class="pub">
Je fais juste un aparté dans cette discussion pour signaler l'existence de BusyCal (et BusyContacts par la même occasion) qui offre les mêmes options (événements et rappels dans une même interface, exchange, iCloud, google etc), plus -et c'est ce qui m'a fait le choisir- celle de cumuler les durées des événements dans un mode liste (ce qui permet d'obtenir rapidement le cumul de temps passé sur une action particulière).
En lui associant BusyCal on obtient par ailleurs une belle gestion des contacts, avec entre autres une création automatique de groupes par tags et pour chacun un lien avec les conversations dans Mail et dans Messages.
</pause>


----------



## PDD (21 Juin 2016)

Je suis toujours avec mon Lion de Montagne, Fantastical ne me veut pas...


----------



## jacghit (23 Juin 2016)

J'ai téléchargé Sierra avec mon compte dévelopeur puis je l'ai lancé. Après redemarage, il met plus de 25 mn à se mettre en place. Nouveau démarrage et Sierra se met en place, (comme en témoigne la présence de Siri) mais impossibilité de lance le Finder ou il se lance 2 secondes et se ferme. Peux pas faire ce qu'à préconiser un participant : "Supprimer le fichier dans _ton compte_/*Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist* et *com.apple.dock.plist*
Relancer la session."

Puisque je ne peux pas ouvrir le Finder et donc impossible d'accéder à la Bibliothèque. Réparation avec Utilitaires ne donne rien, ni fsck -fy au démarrage

"Si tu peux ..... : créer un autre compte utilisateur de préférence* Administrateur* et démarrer sur ce nouveau compte."
J'ai créé un nouveau compte Utilisateur et là, surprise, tout marche bien sans fermeture automatique du Finder, mais je n'ai plus mes dossiers dans "Ma maison" et je trouve plus mes documents. Alors ma question ; Qu'est-ce qui empêche Sierra de fonctionner dans mon utilisateur principal et qui marche dans mon nouveau utilisateur. Il y une préférence qui coince quelque part, mais laquelle ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

J'ai lu très vite, mais si j'ai bien compris, je n'ai pas besoin de me poser la question de savoir si je dois changer avec mon iMac 20" début 2009. Tant mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2016)

Question: Est-ce que Sierra permet de garder des document sur son ordinateur? Est-ce qu'il permet de choisir ce que JE veux garder sur mon ordinateur, ou est-ce Apple qui décide de quels documents restent sur mon ordi?


----------



## mat1696 (25 Juin 2016)

theodoric a dit:


> Question: Est-ce que Sierra permet de garder des document sur son ordinateur? Est-ce qu'il permet de choisir ce que JE veux garder sur mon ordinateur, ou est-ce Apple qui décide de quels documents restent sur mon ordi?


C'est des cases à cocher dans les options iCloud, qui sont décochées par défaut. Donc si tu ne veux pas l'optimisation du stockage iCloud sur Sierra... tu ne l'active pas.


----------



## gg90fr (25 Juin 2016)

Pensez vous qu'il y ait une chance qu'un utilisateur avisé puisse développer un patch qui permettrait à Sierra d'être opérationnel avec un imac "early 2008", bon, je sais c'est presque ancien mais tout le monde ne peut pas mettre plus de 2000 euros ( voir plus ..) dans une machine et malgré, même s'il souhaite rester dans les OS à jour, car après demain, les softs sortiront pour Sierra et plus pour El Capitan ...  merci de vos avis


----------



## mat1696 (25 Juin 2016)

gg90fr a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'il y ait une chance qu'un utilisateur avisé puisse développer un patch qui permettrait à Sierra d'être opérationnel avec un imac "early 2008", bon, je sais c'est presque ancien mais tout le monde ne peut pas mettre plus de 2000 euros ( voir plus ..) dans une machine et malgré, même s'il souhaite rester dans les OS à jour, car après demain, les softs sortiront pour Sierra et plus pour El Capitan ...  merci de vos avis



Regarde ce topic: https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/liste-de-compatibilité-augmente-sur-Sierra.1282266/


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Regarde ce topic: https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/liste-de-compatibilité-augmente-sur-Sierra.1282266/


Merde, du coup mon iMac début 2009 devient compatible et même "Perfect" ... Je dirais plutôt que rien n'est parfait .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> C'est des cases à cocher dans les options iCloud, qui sont décochées par défaut. Donc si tu ne veux pas l'optimisation du stockage iCloud sur Sierra... tu ne l'active pas.


Merci pour les infos et les explications. Je n'ai pas du tout activé iCloud... ;-)


----------



## mat1696 (25 Juin 2016)

Ben décidément! Safari dans Sierra semble avoir subi une cure des boutons! Entre le bouton de Switch entre top Sites et Favoris (voir plus haut) et maintenant le retrait du bouton "Modifier" dans la barre latérale des signets. Donc maintenant, si on veut les signets en plein écran, on est obligé d'aller depuis le menu "Signets" -->"Modifier les signets" ;(


----------



## r-dc (27 Juin 2016)

docdav a dit:


> Oui c'était déjà comme ça.


C'est fou je ne l'avais jamais remarqué... Peut-être que BetterTouchTouch (je pense à la fonction de "snap" des fenêtres) empêchait ce comportement...


@mat1696 Toi qui fais très attention aux animations, as-tu remarqué qu'il n'y avait plus celles du rechargement d'un widget dans le dashboard et du retournement (en cliquant sur l'icône "i") ? Déjà qu'ils avaient enlevé l'effet goutte d'eau auquel j'étais très attaché (comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose pour faire plaisir ^^)

Mais est-ce la suite du passage à Metal ou font-ils disparaitre le dashboard morceau par morceau pour ne pas que l'on s'en rende compte ?!

Ils feraient mieux de supprimer l'application "Aide mémoire" et "Chess", si vraiment ils faut enlever des choses... (J'enlèverais bien le truc nommé iCloud en fait ^^)


----------



## johnios (27 Juin 2016)

j'ai hâte de pouvoir installer sierra en version finale, surtout pour l'intégration totale de l'api Metal à l'interface de macOS


----------



## gg90fr (27 Juin 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Regarde ce topic: https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/liste-de-compatibilité-augmente-sur-Sierra.1282266/


Merci de cette réponse qui laisse entrevoir un petit coin de ciel bleu, espérons que la "grande maison" ne verrouillera pas avec les versions à venir de Sierra ... cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que les rappels se classent par ordre de date dans l'application Rappels ?

Car actuellement il n'y a aucun classement par date.

Merci au développeurs si ils peuvent jeter un œil sur ce sujet.


----------



## mat1696 (28 Juin 2016)

Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de booter sur une sauvegarde Time Machine (Qui nous amène sur la même interface que la partition Recovery et permet de restaurer le Mac si on n'a pas cette partition)? Cela ne fonctionnait "plus" sous El Capitan (Enfin les ingénieurs avaient oublié de changer une toute petite ligne par rapport à Yosemite dans le boot.efi)?

Merci


----------



## r-dc (1 Juillet 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que les rappels se classent par ordre de date dans l'application Rappels ?
> Car actuellement il n'y a aucun classement par date.



Dans la version Sierra de Rappels il y a, dans le menu Présentation > Trier par > Manuel, *Échéance*, Priorité, *Date de création* et Titre.
C'est cela qu'il manquait avant ? Comme je n'utilise pas Rappels...



mat1696 a dit:


> Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de booter sur une sauvegarde Time Machine (Qui nous amène sur la même interface que la partition Recovery et permet de restaurer le Mac si on n'a pas cette partition)? Cela ne fonctionnait "plus" sous El Capitan (Enfin les ingénieurs avaient oublié de changer une toute petite ligne par rapport à Yosemite dans le boot.efi)?



J'ai essayé avec une sauvegarde, elle n'apparait même pas dans les _préférences de disque de démarrage_, donc a moins qu'il faille passer exclusivement par _[alt]_ au démarrage ou qu'il y ait une autre méthode... J'ai l'impression que ça ne fonctionne pas.


Quelqu'un a t-il essayé d'utiliser une tablette graphique. La mienne ne fonctionne pas (pas de clic) sous Sierra.
Soit c'est un pilote qui manque parce que c'est une beta. Soit Apple a décidé d'abandonner le support des tablettes qui ont presque 18 ans d'age ^^


----------



## mat1696 (1 Juillet 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec une sauvegarde, elle n'apparait même pas dans les _préférences de disque de démarrage_, donc a moins qu'il faille passer exclusivement par _[alt]_ au démarrage ou qu'il y ait une autre méthode... J'ai l'impression que ça ne fonctionne pas.



Non mais je rêve! Ils font un sytème avec si peu de nouveautés (Si c'est pour plus de stabilité, je suis le premier à dire oui pour ce genre de versions) mais ne sont pas capables de changer un tout petit mot dans le fichier boot.efi de la save TM..

A moins que cela ne soit dispo que depuis la touche alt (Si tu as l'amabilité d'essayer )


----------



## r-dc (2 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> pas capables de changer un tout petit mot dans le fichier boot.efi de la save TM..



Ah ! Mais en fait, maintenant que j'y pense, ce n'était pas une sauvegarde d'un système en 10.12 .
Il faudra que je test avec une autre, quand j'aurais ça à disposition…


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Juillet 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Dans la version Sierra de Rappels il y a, dans le menu Présentation > Trier par > Manuel, *Échéance*, Priorité, *Date de création* et Titre.
> C'est cela qu'il manquait avant ? Comme je n'utilise pas Rappels...



Hello,

Merci d'avoir regardé  
Je vais voir dans El Capitan mais il me semble que cela n'existe pas actuellement.

Dans iOS 9 c'est sûr par contre pas moyen de classer les Rappels par ordre d'alerte.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

Je confirme qu'une sauvegarde *TM* faite à partir de *macOS Sierra* est démarrable.

En effet, dans le fichier *com.apple.Boot.plist* at: */Volumes/[SAUVEGARDE-TM]/Backups.backupdb/.RecoverySets/
0/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist*, l'adresse du cache de démarrage, erronée et jamais corrigée dans «El Capitan 10.11» (ce qui fait qu'une sauvegarde *TM* à partir d'«El Capitan» n'est pas démarrable, si l'on n'édite pas ce fichier cf. ☞*Booter sur Sauvegarde TM*☜ message #11) ; est valide dans «Sierra 10.12» comme le montre ce copier-coller du contenu du fichier =>

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>Kernel Cache</key>
    <string>\Backups.backupdb\.RecoverySets\0\com.apple.recovery.boot\prelinkedkernel</string>
    <key>Kernel Flags</key>
    <string>rp=file:///Backups.backupdb/.RecoverySets/0/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg</string>
</dict>
</plist>
```

On y note, en effet, que la clé *<key>Kernel Cache</key>* (désignant le cache de démarrage qui est la cible exécutive du *boot_loader boot.efi*) a bien pour valeur de la chaîne associée :*<string>\Backups.backupdb\.RecoverySets\0\ com.apple.recovery.boot\prelinkedkernel</string>* càd. l'intitulé exact *prelinkedkernel* du cache de démarrage existant dans le dossier-Système *com.apple.recovery.boot* (alors que le même fichier dans «El Capitan» mentionnait un *kernelcache* inexistant).

On y note également que la 2è clé *<key>Kernel Flags</key>* (désignant le *flag* de boot que le *boot.efi* doit passer au *kernel* du *prelinkedkernel* comme adresse du Disque-Système à monter) a pour valeur de la chaîne associée : *<string>rp=file:///Backups.backupdb/.RecoverySets/0/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg</string>* càd. la désignation de l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* (recelant un Système chargeable de type Recovery) comme disque à monter en volume *OS X Base System* par le *kernel*, afin qu'il puisse y exécuter le processus *INIT* at: */Volumes/OS\ X\ Base\ System/sbin/launchd* en charge du lancement du Système.


----------



## mat1696 (2 Juillet 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je confirme qu'une sauvegarde *TM* faite à partir de *macOS Sierra* est démarrable.
> 
> En effet, dans le fichier *com.apple.Boot.plist* at: */Volumes/[SAUVEGARDE-TM]/Backups.backupdb/.RecoverySets/
> 0/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist*, l'adresse du cache de démarrage, erronée et jamais corrigée dans «El Capitan 10.11» (ce qui fait qu'une sauvegarde *TM* à partir d'«El Capitan» n'est pas démarrable, si l'on n'édite pas ce fichier cf. ☞*Booter sur Sauvegarde TM*☜ message #11) ; est valide dans «Sierra 10.12» comme le montre ce copier-coller du contenu du fichier =>
> ...



Ah bonne nouvelle alors! Mais j'imagine que ça n'a toujours pas (et ne le sera jamais) été corrigé sur la dernière beta de 10.11.6?
Donc les machines qui ne pourront passer à Sierra finiront leur vie avec tous ces petits bugs (Dont celui-la qui leur prend 12 secondes à être corrigé) d'El Capitan....


----------



## boninmi (2 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ah bonne nouvelle alors! Mais j'imagine que ça n'a toujours pas (et ne le sera jamais) été corrigé sur la dernière beta de 10.11.6?
> Donc les machines qui ne pourront passer à Sierra finiront leur vie avec tous ces petits bugs (Dont celui-la qui leur prend 12 secondes à être corrigé) d'El Capitan....


Sauf si Apple se décide enfin à faire un pont d'or à macomaniac. 
Parce qu'il le vaut bien ! 
Dire qu'on donne des fortunes aux joueurs de foot ...


----------



## patrick86 (2 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Donc visiblement les processeurs de nos bon vieux MacBook Pro peuvent très bien exécuter les instructions de Sierra...



Non. Si le CPU n'a pas les instructions en question, aucun patch logiciel ne pourra les lui ajouter. 

Concrètement, tant que macOS n'utilisera pas ces dites instructions, ça fonctionnera. Mais quand il s'en servira…


----------



## patrick86 (2 Juillet 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> De ma session active, je passe sur la fenetre de sélection de l'utilisateur, je le choisis, je saisis son mot de passe et la session s'ouvre sans effet de rotation...



Le cube est présent lorsqu'on permute directement d'un utilisateur à un autre, sans passer par la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.


----------



## patrick86 (2 Juillet 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Dans la version Sierra de Rappels il y a, dans le menu Présentation > Trier par > Manuel, *Échéance*, Priorité, *Date de création* et Titre.



Déjà possible dans El Capitan.


----------



## mat1696 (2 Juillet 2016)

patrick86 a dit:


> Le cube est présent lorsqu'on permute directement d'un utilisateur à un autre, sans passer par la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.



Non dans El Capitan et antérieur, il est présent lorsqu'on ouvre une session via le bouton de permutation rapide dans la barre des menus OU lorsqu'on revient sur une session déjà ouverte via ce même bouton OU la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.


Cependant, dans Siera, il n'y a plus du tout cette animation, et elle a été remplacée par... RIEN. Pas de petit fondu, pas de petit effet nous indiquant qu'on a bien changé de session! Niet! Espérons que cet effet (ou un autre plus "flat") revienne dans les prochaines beta.



_________________

Et sinon quelqu'un a testé si Aperçu est toujours autant gourmand avec les pdf?


----------



## patrick86 (3 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Non dans El Capitan et antérieur, il est présent lorsqu'on ouvre une session via le bouton de permutation rapide dans la barre des menus OU lorsqu'on revient sur une session déjà ouverte via ce même bouton OU la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.
> 
> 
> Cependant, dans Siera, il n'y a plus du tout cette animation, et elle a été remplacée par... RIEN. Pas de petit fondu, pas de petit effet nous indiquant qu'on a bien changé de session! Niet! Espérons que cet effet (ou un autre plus "flat") revienne dans les prochaines beta.
> ...



J'avoue ne pas pratiquer quotidiennement la permutation rapide d'utilisateurs et je n'avais pas lu les derniers commentaires sur le sujet.


----------



## mat1696 (3 Juillet 2016)

Ah et petit bug (qui j'espère sera rapidement corrigé), dans l'assistant réglage (au premier démarrage du Mac), lorsqu'on créé notre compte, dans nom du compte, il est maintenant impossible de mettre une majuscule au début (Elle revient minuscule lorsqu'on passe à la ligne suivante) comme avant. Mais par contre en passant par les préférences système pour créer un compte, on peut toujours mettre une maj au début...


----------



## Zorglub38 (4 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ah et petit bug (qui j'espère sera rapidement corrigé), dans l'assistant réglage (au premier démarrage du Mac), lorsqu'on créé notre compte, dans nom du compte, il est maintenant impossible de mettre une majuscule au début (Elle revient minuscule lorsqu'on passe à la ligne suivante) comme avant. Mais par contre en passant par les préférences système pour créer un compte, on peut toujours mettre une maj au début...


c'est normal sous unix les utilisateurs sont tjr en minuscule !


----------



## mat1696 (5 Juillet 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> c'est normal sous unix les utilisateurs sont tjr en minuscule !



Peut-être, oui. Mais si on pouvait le faire avant et qu'on peut toujours le faire sous Sierra en créant un compte via les préférences système, il n'y a pas de raison (à part un bug) qu'on ne puisse pas le faire via l'assistant réglage au début, non?


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2016)

Je réponds à ma question après le téléchargement de la beta publique : Illustrator CS6 est toujours démarrable car le paquet java d'apple ancien est toujours instalable. Je vais donc faire le switch, mon aventure Apple ne s'arrêtera pas avec El Capitan et Siri est déjà prometteur.


----------



## mat1696 (8 Juillet 2016)

J'ai installé la beta publique (DP 2) et elle est bien plus lente (notamment au démarrage et pour faire l'indexation) que la DP 1.... 


Espérons que les lenteurs et les multiples petits bugs soient corrigés pour la version finale...


----------



## pcnum (9 Juillet 2016)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de gros changement sur l'ordinateur. 

Plantage avec Safari qui se ferme tout seul et de manière aléatoire.


----------



## Deng (10 Juillet 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Suis-je le seul concerné : j'ai installé El Capitan Sierra et depuis le Finder ne veux plus s'installer : j'ai une message " le Finder a quitté de manière imprévu". J'ai fait un fsck -ft, un recours à disk utilités et beaucoup d'autres chose, mais nada !


Bonjour 
Idem pour moi, plantage systématique du Finder avec en plus ( ou est-ce la raison ?) upload ( non demandé) des données de mon disque sur le cloud avec atteinte de la limite des 5 go !
Impossible de m'en sortir et merci à Time Machine qui m'a permis de récupérer tout mon système et mes données .. ( ouf)
Je suis aussi preneur si d'autres ont eu le même problème


----------



## mat1696 (10 Juillet 2016)

Deng a dit:


> Bonjour
> Idem pour moi, plantage systématique du Finder avec en plus ( ou est-ce la raison ?) upload ( non demandé) des données de mon disque sur le cloud avec atteinte de la limite des 5 go !
> Impossible de m'en sortir et merci à Time Machine qui m'a permis de récupérer tout mon système et mes données .. ( ouf)
> Je suis aussi preneur si d'autres ont eu le même problème



Moi je n ai pas ce problème, mais n'hésite pas à le signaler à Apple, en expliquant la potentielle raison, via l'app "Assistant d'évaluation"


----------



## Madalvée (10 Juillet 2016)

Safari est très instable, Siri sur Mac refuse lui aussi mes avances sexuelles, il va falloir envisager de payer pour élargir l'espace iCloud, voici mes premières conclusions. Sierra m'accompagnera tout l'été, la production reprenant en octobre alors que tous les problèmes seront plus ou moins réglés.


----------



## Jeffus (10 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour! En bêta publique depuis ce matin, je rencontre un bug prise de tête, à savoir le bon vieil écran noir à la sortie de veille... Je le connaissais déjà sur un ancien MacBook Air mais de façon aléatoire. Là c'est systématique. Sur les forums anglo-saxons, on évoque la désinstallation de Parot ou encore Duet Display. J'ai rien de la sorte. Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre ce bug ? Merci! Sinon c'est très réactif et Siri trouve sa place dans ce nouvel environnement...


----------



## mat1696 (10 Juillet 2016)

Jeffus a dit:


> Bonjour! En bêta publique depuis ce matin, je rencontre un bug prise de tête, à savoir le bon vieil écran noir à la sortie de veille... Je le connaissais déjà sur un ancien MacBook Air mais de façon aléatoire. Là c'est systématique. Sur les forums anglo-saxons, on évoque la désinstallation de Parot ou encore Duet Display. J'ai rien de la sorte. Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre ce bug ? Merci! Sinon c'est très réactif et Siri trouve sa place dans ce nouvel environnement...



Moi je n ai pas ce problème, sur mon iMac 2013 en tous cas, mais n'hésite pas à le signaler à Apple, via l'app "Assistant d'évaluation"


----------



## Jeffus (10 Juillet 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Moi je n ai pas ce problème, sur mon iMac 2013 en tous cas, mais n'hésite pas à le signaler à Apple, via l'app "Assistant d'évaluation"



J'ai finalement ciblé le problème, il faut faire une désinstallation très nette d'AirParrot et tout fonctionne à merveille. Merci pour ta réponse!


----------



## patrick86 (14 Juillet 2016)

Deng a dit:


> avec en plus ( ou est-ce la raison ?) upload ( non demandé) des données de mon disque sur le cloud avec atteinte de la limite des 5 go !



Désactivez la synchronisation des dossiers Bureau et Documents dans les préférences iCloud.


----------



## CheGay (15 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Gros sous de mon côté...
j'ai dû revenir sur El capitain car impossible de lire mes disques durs externes même mon disque "Time Machine" était invisible.
Donc, j'ai démarré en "Restauration de données" puis machine arrière toute...
J'avais installé Tuxera 2016RC mais rien...


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juillet 2016)

Mon avis avec un peu plus de recul : 4 impératifs s'imposent pour cette version.
- le full SSD
- Internet avec la fibre
- Des appareils iOS de moins de 2 ans.
- Des logiciels en version encore maintenue
Et avec ça tout roule comme à la grande époque.


----------



## boninmi (19 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mon avis avec un peu plus de recul : 4 impératifs s'imposent pour cette version.
> - le full SSD
> - Internet avec la fibre
> - Des appareils iOS de moins de 2 ans.
> ...


Achetez du neuf, achetez Apple.
On avait compris depuis quelque temps.


----------



## patrick86 (19 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> - Internet avec la fibre



Why? En quoi Sierra fonctionnerait moins bien que El Capitan, en l'absence d'une connexion Fibre ?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juillet 2016)

patrick86 a dit:


> Why? En quoi Sierra fonctionnerait moins bien que El Capitan, en l'absence d'une connexion Fibre ?



Ne serait-ce qu'avec l'indicateur de progression de téléchargement vers iCloud qui apparaît à chaque modification sur le bureau/dans les documents quand l'option de recopie est activée, c'est comme si Apple copiait les données sur son cloud avant de le faire en local.


----------



## mat1696 (19 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mon avis avec un peu plus de recul : 4 impératifs s'imposent pour cette version.
> - le full SSD
> - Internet avec la fibre
> - Des appareils iOS de moins de 2 ans.
> ...



Je n'en suis pas si sûr:

Le système (notamment démarrage) est plus lent qu'El Capitan, mais ce dernier était aussi assez lent dans les premières beta..

Il n'y a pas de différence internet notable entre EC et Sierra

Pourquoi des appareils ios de plus de 2 ans ne pourraient pas être utilisés avec un MAC sous Sierra? iTunes supporte sauf erreur toujours les mêmes appareils sous Sierra qu'El Capitan.


Pour les logiciels, ceux compatibles avec EC le sont dans la majorité des cas avec Sierra


----------



## patrick86 (20 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ne serait-ce qu'avec l'indicateur de progression de téléchargement vers iCloud qui apparaît à chaque modification sur le bureau/dans les documents quand l'option de recopie est activée



Vous le dites vous-même "quand l'option est activée". 
Donc sur ce point, Sierra ne changera rien pour quiconque n'est pas intéressé par cette fonction. 



Madalvée a dit:


> c'est comme si Apple copiait les données sur son cloud avant de le faire en local.



Pas _avant_, mais _en temps réel_. Donc oui, l'indicateur va apparaitre souvent si tôt que vous éditerez des documents et dossiers dans Bureau et Documents.


----------



## lenoble (20 Juillet 2016)

Rien de bon quant à sierra du moins pour une bêta ! j'ai installé cette beta sur mon Macbook il y a qq jours et après une mise en route assez cool, problème : l'écran connecté (Acer) n'est plus reconnu !
Appel à l'assistance qui me conseille de reinstaller El Capitan, ce que je fais !
résultat: toujours un écran noir ! suis obligé de débrancher l'Acer pour pouvoir utiliser mon mac. Essayé une réparation des permissions sans  résultat !
une idée? Merci d'avance.


----------



## daffyb (20 Juillet 2016)

lenoble a dit:


> Rien de bon quant à sierra du moins pour une bêta ! j'ai installé cette beta sur mon Macbook il y a qq jours et après une mise en route assez cool, problème : l'écran connecté (Acer) n'est plus reconnu !
> Appel à l'assistance qui me conseille de reinstaller El Capitan, ce que je fais !
> résultat: toujours un écran noir ! suis obligé de débrancher l'Acer pour pouvoir utiliser mon mac. Essayé une réparation des permissions sans  résultat !
> une idée? Merci d'avance.


Reset NVRAM / SMC


----------



## lenoble (21 Juillet 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Reset NVRAM / SMC



Merci ! Essayé les deux solutions, pas de changement !


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2016)

Utilises-tu un adaptateur ?
(je ne trouve pas d'info sur le type de machine dont tu disposes)
Si c'est le cas, tout débrancher, mettre l'adaptateur seul : ça dit quoi ?


----------



## lenoble (21 Juillet 2016)

oui j'ai un adaptateur cdmi vers usbc ! résultat idem! l'écran Acer affiche no signal, mais l'écran du mac lui passe bien en écran selondaire


----------



## lenoble (21 Juillet 2016)

MacBook Air (13 pouces, mi-2011)
1,8 GHz Intel Core i7
4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo
Ecran ACER
magicmouse
clavier filaire apple
adaptateur Hdmi vers usbc


----------



## Yohmi (23 Juillet 2016)

Je profite du sujet (car je trouverais ça bizarre d'en ouvrir un rien que pour ça) pour partager une icône que j'ai « créée » pour mon volume bêta de Sierra, basé sur un autre Sierra fort connu dans la micro-informatique :






Ici pour le fichier ICNS : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2176517/Trucs/Sierra/SierraOrangePapier/SierraOrangePapier.icns

Je partage aussi le fichier Affinity Photo sur lequel j'ai travaillé, pour ceux qui aiment bien l'idée mais pas les couleurs, les ombres… 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2176517/Trucs/Sierra/sierraorange-papercut.afdesign


----------



## docdav (23 Juillet 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> @mat1696 Toi qui fais très attention aux animations, as-tu remarqué qu'il n'y avait plus celles du rechargement d'un widget dans le dashboard et du retournement (en cliquant sur l'icône "i") ? Déjà qu'ils avaient enlevé l'effet goutte d'eau auquel j'étais très attaché (comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose pour faire plaisir ^^)


J'ai toujours le retournement en cliquant sur "i"

Nouveau Bug détecté :
Les infos sur la batterie, temps de chargement faux, et l'ordi qui s'éteints alors que ça affiche 100%, en fait elle est à plat, voir affichage sur secteur alors que c'est débranché.


----------



## mat1696 (23 Juillet 2016)

docdav a dit:


> J'ai toujours le retournement en cliquant sur "i"
> 
> Nouveau Bug détecté :
> Les infos sur la batterie, temps de chargement faux, et l'ordi qui s'éteints alors que ça affiche 100%, en fait elle est à plat, voir affichage sur secteur alors que c'est débranché.



Ah non, moi effectivement depuis El Capitan je n'ai plus le retournement.


Pour la batterie, mon MBP mi-2009 n'étant pas compatible, je ne peux pas tester...


----------



## KOVU (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai un imac début 2009, donc je suis comme certain ici, non eligible a Sierra. 
Le patch : Mac os Sierra patcher : marche correctement ? 
Ou vaut mieux ne pas prendre le risque !


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2016)

Qu'il marche ou pas, il faut d'abord établir l'intérêt (ou non) de passer à Sierra. Je dirais que rien ne presse, d'une part et que, d'autre part, Apple a déjà du mal à pondre des systèmes fiables sur le matériel censément compatible : utiliser ses systèmes sur du matériel non compatible est s'exposer à des bugs qui ne seront jamais corrigés...


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Qu'il marche ou pas, il faut d'abord établir l'intérêt (ou non) de passer à Sierra. Je dirais que rien ne presse, d'une part et que, d'autre part, Apple a déjà du mal à pondre des systèmes fiables sur le matériel censément compatible : utiliser ses systèmes sur du matériel non compatible est s'exposer à des bugs qui ne seront jamais corrigés...


Pour ma part, je suis toujours à Lion avec mon iMac début 2009, et je ne suis pas sûr d'en avoir subi aucun désavantage.


----------



## r-dc (10 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de croiser un bug très curieux ! (ou si ce n'est pas un bug, il faut que quelqu'un m'explique)
Par principe j'ai voulu voir le nouveau fond d'écran super-trop-bien de la dernière mise-à-jour.

Et là : surprise, dès que je sélectionne un fond d'écran dans le tableau de bord "Bureau et économiseur d'écran" le mac me sort "Voice Over activé, Voice Over désactivé, Nom d'utilisateur, Mot-de-passe, Nom d'utilisateur ou mot-de-passe incorrecte".
Comme ça, d'un coup, sans prévenir. J'ai fait un bond !
Bien sûr, j'ai vérifié, Voice Over est désactivé.

Je suis le seul à avoir ça ? Peut-être que ce n'est pas un bug mais une fonction (j'essai de comprendre, ahah) ?
Bref. On ne change pas de fond d'écran tous les jours non plus, alors…


----------



## mat1696 (10 Août 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de croiser un bug très curieux ! (ou si ce n'est pas un bug, il faut que quelqu'un m'explique)
> Par principe j'ai voulu voir le nouveau fond d'écran super-trop-bien de la dernière mise-à-jour.
> ...



C'est à 100% un bug ahahah! Je test dès que je peux pour voir si je l'ai aussi chez moi


----------



## mat1696 (10 Août 2016)

Et d'ailleurs le bug suivant se produit-il aussi chez vous:

Quand on glisse un document, lien, ... vers une autre app dans le Dock, qu'on laisse appuyé, Exposé s'ouvre, puis on peut, en laissant le document, lien, ... sur la fenêtre idoine, le mettre dans cette dernière. 

Malheureusement depuis la première beta de Sierra cet fonction fonctionne souvent la première fois qu'on fait la manip, puis lorsqu'on la refait (surtout avec la même app), cela ne fonctionne plus....




Chez vous aussi?


----------



## r-dc (10 Août 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs le bug suivant se produit-il aussi chez vous:
> 
> Quand on glisse un document, lien, ... vers une autre app dans le Dock, qu'on laisse appuyé, Exposé s'ouvre, puis on peut, en laissant le document, lien, ... sur la fenêtre idoine, le mettre dans cette dernière.
> 
> ...




Ah oui en effet. La deuxième fois l'icône clignote deux fois et puis... rien !


----------



## mat1696 (11 Août 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Ah oui en effet. La deuxième fois l'icône clignote deux fois et puis... rien !



Donc c'est bel et bien un bug. Ça fait depuis la première beta que je le signale sans voir sa résolution et ça commence à m'énerver! C'était exactement la même chose pour El Capitan. À se demander sérieusement si quelqu'un lis les rapports de bugs. À moins qu'ils attendent d'avoir un tel nombre de rapports du même bug avant de le corriger...


Mais si vous pouviez le signaler aussi, il aura peut-être plus de chances d'être résolu...




D'ailleurs en parlant de bug que je signale depuis la première beta (bien que n'ayant peut d'importance): Quand vous ouvrez Mission Control, alors qu'une app est en plein écran, vous verrez pendant env. 1 sec une brève apparition de la barre des menus de la précédente app au premier plan ou du Finder apparaître tout en haut...



Ou encore que maintenant pour régler le volume avec le nouvel icone dans la barre des menus, il faut 2 cliques (on ne peut plus laisser appuyé jusqu'à la réglette, puis régler le volume sans lâcher le clique)



Sans parler de Siri qui ne sait rien faire avec les fichiers, les dossiers (Créer un dossier, vider la corbeille, placer un fichier à la corbeille, me dire la place disponible, ...)




Il y a aussi un bug qui est présent depuis El Capitan, dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, lorsqu'on clique sur un utilisateur sans mot de passe (p. ex Utilisateur Invité), il n'y a pas l'animation habituelle.


Toujours dans cette fenêtre d'ouverture de session, lorsqu'on clique sur un utilisateur, il ne se grise plus pendant le clique pour indiquer ce dernier.


Après il y a aussi l'animation du cube qui est revenue, mais quand on passe d'une session à une session déjà ouverte et sans mot de passe, l'animation de cube ne se produit pas (alors que c'est là qu'elle est le plus utile pour signifier le changement de compte)




Il y a aussi le pop-up de sélection d'image de compte, qui a été remplacé par une simple fenêtre (et qui ne contient plus les images liés au compte iCloud). J'espère qu'ils vont réadopter l'ancien design et la fonction d'image lié.




Impossible (Je n'ai pas testé avec la dernière beta ça par contre) aussi de créer (uniquement lorsqu'on créé le premier compte admin au premier démarrage, on peut ensuite le faire via les préférences) un nom de compte avec une màj au début. Je sais que certains vont me dire "Dans Unix on écrit les noms comme ça bla bla bla". Ben moi je leur répondrai que dans El Capitan et antérieur, on pouvait très bien mettre une màj et ça ne posait pas de problème (et on peut toujours dans Sierra via les préférences donc c'est bien un  bug) d'autant plus que tous les autres noms dans la barre latérale du Finder sont avec une majuscule au début.



Sinon le démarrage est toujours super lent (Bon c'était aussi le cas pour El Capitan et c'était moins lent après dans la version finale donc bon)



Et la réactivité générale est bien inférieure à El Capitan (peut-être aussi que dans la version finale cela reviendra normal)









J'ai vraiment l'impression que les OS ont de plus en plus un rapport 50% nouvelles fonctions, petites astuces utiles, corrections d'anciens bugs, ....       et 50% de nouveaux problèmes, lenteurs, incompatibilité et autre....


Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## r-dc (11 Août 2016)

Pour les animations qui disparaissent, je me méfie maintenant, parfois d'un redémarrage à l'autre ça fonctionne (ou pas ).



mat1696 a dit:


> D'ailleurs en parlant de bug que je signale depuis la première beta (bien que n'ayant peut d'importance): Quand vous ouvrez Mission Control, alors qu'une app est en plein écran, vous verrez pendant env. 1 sec une brève apparition de la barre des menus de la précédente app au premier plan ou du Finder apparaître tout en haut...


Sur DP5 (ou sur mon installation en tout cas) je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire ce bug. En revanche c'est la barre de Mission Control qui apparait.

Niveau réactivité, à part la DP3 qui pouvait parfois swapper 10 Go (ça doit être pour l'obsolescence programmée de mon ssd ça, ahah) avec une utilisation normale (comme d'habitude je veux dire), je trouve cette beta fluide.
(À part le temps que Safari démarre... pendant lequel toute l'interface à tendance à se figer.)
(Ah oui et ...sans compter les kernel panics en utilisation graphique intensive.)


Autrement pour mon bug de Voice Over qui parle quand je change de fond d'écran. Je pense qu'il ne se produit que lorsque le volume de démarrage est "File Vault-é" et que l'on change le fond de l'écran principale (si en configuration multi-écrans). Visiblement c'est le process efiloginhelper (qui change le fond d'écran de l'interface de login de File Vault) qui bug.


----------



## mat1696 (11 Août 2016)

Merci du temps passé à me répondre r-dc !

Concernant le petit bug de Mission Control, j'ai fais une petite vidéo. Regarde-là bien. Tu es sûr que tu (et les autres) n'as (avez) pas le bug?
http://www.mediafire.com/download/oda2t7ukd4hlsz7/Bug_Mission_Control_Fullscreen.mov



Et sinon pour le reste de mon message, vous (tu) rencontrez (rencontre) aussi les bugs? Vous (tu) êtes (es) d'accord, pas d'accord avec moi?

Merci


----------



## r-dc (11 Août 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Merci du temps passé à me répondre r-dc !
> 
> Concernant le petit bug de Mission Control, j'ai fais une petite vidéo. Regarde-là bien. Tu es sûr que tu (et les autres) n'as (avez) pas le bug?
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/oda2t7ukd4hlsz7/Bug_Mission_Control_Fullscreen.mov
> ...



Pas de problème !

J'ai bien regardé. Aucune barre des menus en vue ! Mais comme je l'ai dit j'ai (en DP5) la barre de Mission Control qui apparait (un très court instant) avant de disparaitre (pour réapparaitre au bon moment après, donc ce n'est pas handicapant)
J'ai essayé avec Safari, avec la barre d'outils affichée en plein écran et sans. Sur mon écran de gauche, celui du milieu et celui de droite, pas de bug autre que celui que je décris.
La difference est peut-être dans le fait que Mission Control s'affiche, chez moi en étant hmmm... "replié". (sans les aperçus des Spaces ou Bureaux... à force d'en changer le nom, je suis parfois perdu... )

Pour le cube rotatif du sélecteur de session... je confirme.

Pour les bugs liés à iCloud... étant donné que je ne me sert (À part pour stocker 3 fichiers, et ce n'est pas une expression) pas de ce truc… Je ne vais pas être très utile. (Concernant la fenêtre de selection d'image de compte par exemple).

S'il y a quelque chose que je dois reprocher à Mac OS X/OS X/macOS-sans-majuscule c'est que le Launchpad s'ouvre sur l'écran actif et non sur l'écran ou se trouve le curseur, alors que Mission Control, Exposé, etc. s'affichent à la position du curseur.
(Bon d'accord il y a bien d'autres choses mais je viens encore de me faire avoir alors il fallait que j'en parle !)



mat1696 a dit:


> ...vous (tu) rencontrez (rencontre) aussi les bugs? Vous (tu) êtes (es) d'accord...


Ça devient compliqué. Ahah.


----------



## mat1696 (12 Août 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> Pas de problème !
> 
> J'ai bien regardé. Aucune barre des menus en vue ! Mais comme je l'ai dit j'ai (en DP5) la barre de Mission Control qui apparait (un très court instant) avant de disparaitre (pour réapparaitre au bon moment après, donc ce n'est pas handicapant)
> J'ai essayé avec Safari, avec la barre d'outils affichée en plein écran et sans. Sur mon écran de gauche, celui du milieu et celui de droite, pas de bug autre que celui que je décris.
> ...



Ah ça m'intéresse! Qu'est ce que tu entends par la "barre Mission Control"? Celle où il y a le titre des différents bureau? Celle où il y a les différents bureau? Ou autre chose?

Bon le fait que tu ne rencontres pas le même bug (mais un autre qui le remplace ahahah faut pas rêver) vient sûrement du fait que tu as plusieurs écrans et moi seulement l'écran intégré à mon iMac...





Pour la fenêtre de sélection d'image, tu as quand même la "nouvelle" qui n'est autre qu'une simple fenêtre bien moche (et encore plus avec les barre de défilement activées) qui remplace le joli pop-up d'El Capitan et antérieur?





Bon pour le Launchpad je ne peux pas tester, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est vraiment pas très logique...






Et oui ça devient compliqué avec les tu et vous ahahah. Donc si d'autres veulent aussi se joindre à nous (malgré le "tu") n'hésitez pas!


----------



## r-dc (12 Août 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ah ça m'intéresse! Qu'est ce que tu entends par la "barre Mission Control"? Celle où il y a le titre des différents bureau? Celle où il y a les différents bureau? Ou autre chose?


Je parle de celle ou il y a les titres. Lorsque je n'utilise que l'écran interne (rMBP13"), cette fameuse barre affiche aussi les aperçus des "bureaux" et alors il n'y a pas de bug. (ni avec la barre des menus)


mat1696 a dit:


> Bon le fait que tu ne rencontres pas le même bug (mais un autre qui le remplace ahahah faut pas rêver) vient sûrement du fait que tu as plusieurs écrans et moi seulement l'écran intégré à mon iMac...


Avec un seul écran ton bug ne se produit pas. (et le miens non plus). C'est un autre bug probablement propre au multi-écran.



mat1696 a dit:


> Pour la fenêtre de sélection d'image, tu as quand même la "nouvelle" qui n'est autre qu'une simple fenêtre bien moche (et encore plus avec les barre de défilement activées) qui remplace le joli pop-up d'El Capitan et antérieur?


C'est une modal qui sort de la fenêtre de Préférences Système. Quelle soit comme ceci ou une pop-up ne me pose pas de problème.
En revanche si on perd en fonctionnalités c'est une autre histoire...



mat1696 a dit:


> Bon pour le Launchpad je ne peux pas tester, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est vraiment pas très logique...


Globalement le multi-écran n'est pas très logique sur OS X. Mais ça n'est peut-être pas assez "grand public …
Sans parler de la gestion du son et de plusieurs interfaces son.

En parlant de son :


mat1696 a dit:


> Ou encore que maintenant pour régler le volume avec le nouvel icone dans la barre des menus, il faut 2 cliques (on ne peut plus laisser appuyé jusqu'à la réglette, puis régler le volume sans lâcher le clique)


On peut tout de même cliquer pour ouvrir le menu déroulant et régler le son grace à la "molette" de la souris. (ou trackpad ou peu importe en fait )



Oh bah tiens je viens de me rendre compte : le raccourci cmd+l de safari ("Ouvrir(sic) une adresse…") ne fonctionne pas.
Mais ce fil n'est pas un bug tracker il ne faut pas en abuser


----------



## mat1696 (17 Août 2016)

Ah et je sais pas si cela a déjà été dit ou remarqué avant, mais maintenant (Beta 4) dans "À propos de ce Mac", onglet "Stockage", on peut voir l'espace utilisé par le système, ce qui rétréci la bande "Autre" et est plus parlant.


----------



## olivierdo (27 Août 2016)

chez moi je vois 16A304A c'est donc la version beta 7, deja ?


----------



## mat1696 (27 Août 2016)

olivierdo a dit:


> chez moi je vois 16A304A c'est donc la version beta 7, deja ?



Oui beta 7 et toujours les mêmes bugs présents depuis la beta 1 (de Sierra voir même d'El Capitan)...


----------



## mat1696 (27 Août 2016)

Juste pour savoir si c'est mon installation (pourtant clean install sans autre app que celle par défaut de la beta 1 de Sierra) est problématique ou si c'est bien un bug qu'il faut que je signale à nouveau: Rencontrez vous aussi le petit souci suivant avec Mission Control: Quand vous êtes sur une app en plein écran (par exemple Safari), puis que vous activez Mission Control, la barre de menus de l'app en premier plan mais pas en plein écran s'affiche env.0.5/1 sec puis disparaît (Comme si Mission Control ne détectait plus qu'on est en plein écran et active quand même l'animation de l'apparition de la barre des menus de l'app actuellement au premier plan). 

Pour que vous voyiez mieux, voici une petite vidéo: http://www.mediafire.com/download/oda2t7ukd4hlsz7/Bug_Mission_Control_Fullscreen.mov
Dans l'exemple, Safari est en plein écran, mais en ouvrant Mission Control, on voit la barre des menus d'Assistant d'évaluation, qui est au premier plan sur le bureau actif.

Merci de votre participation


----------



## mat1696 (3 Septembre 2016)

Bon ce sujet me semble un peu mort, je suis le seul à y participer ou bien ^^? Mais bref, en plus de ma question ci-dessous, est-ce que chez vous aussi, il n'y a plus les sites fréquemment visités dans les favoris de Safari (mème que l'option est bien cochée)?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Septembre 2016)

C'est vrai que ce sujet est très calme ... Cela voudrait dire que Sierra est déjà très stable ?

Ou peut être aussi que vu le faible nombre de nouveautés et la qualité de El Capitan, il y a peu de monde qui l'a installé ...


----------



## mat1696 (3 Septembre 2016)

Il est vrai que Sierra est vraiment stable (malgré quelques petites lenteurs et plantages en cas d'opérations bien spécifiques) et qu'El Capitan l'est aussi. Cependant ces 2 OS comportent quand même, à mon grand désarroi, une ribambelle de bugs et bugs graphiques plus ou moins gênants... et c'est ça qui est dommage… D'autant plus qu'ils ont les moyens de corriger rapidement ces petits bugs signalés dès la première beta... Malgré mon expérience avec les bugs signalés non résolus dans El Capitan et le même phénomène qui se produit pour Siera, j'essaye de garder espoir pour avoir un système stable, rapide et sans les bugs signalés.


----------



## Yohmi (4 Septembre 2016)

Pour la barre de menus et Mission Control, ça le fait également chez moi, mais uniquement si j'utilise le clavier. Si c'est un geste au trackpad, non.
Aucun problème au niveau des sites fréquemment visités.

Je pense que plus personne n'installe la bêta puisque tu passes ton temps à hurler que c'est une pré-alpha où rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## mat1696 (4 Septembre 2016)

Yohmi a dit:


> Pour la barre de menus et Mission Control, ça le fait également chez moi, mais uniquement si j'utilise le clavier. Si c'est un geste au trackpad, non.
> Aucun problème au niveau des sites fréquemment visités.
> 
> Je pense que plus personne n'installe la bêta puisque tu passes ton temps à hurler que c'est une pré-alpha où rien ne fonctionne.



Ok c'est bon à savoir pour être plus précis dans les Feedback.


Par contre, oui je râle sur les nombreux bugs jamais corrigés (mais je pense que c'est normal de râler vu le temps que je prend à les signaler bien correctement, pour voit que derrière, ils ne sont jamais corrigés. Si tu prend du temps pour écrir 100 pages de conseil à quelqu'un (qui en plus te l'a demandé et tu le fais gratuitement), tu seras fâché s'il met la feuille à la poubelle ou ne la lis pas... 


Mais sinon, Sierra est quand même stable pout une beta. 

Si dans la version finale, les bugs que j'ai signalés (et qu'au moins une bonne partie) sont corrigés, je serai "aux anges" et Apple remontera dans me estime. Parce qu'allez pas me dire que de corriger un bug de nº de page qui ne s'affiche pas avec les barres de défilement dans Aperçu est compliqué à résoudre...


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Septembre 2016)

Première fois que cela m'arrive aujourd'hui, mon MBPr est resté fermé dans son sac toute la journée en veille... enfin c'est ce que je pensais, puisque je viens de le sortir bien chaud et avec la batterie à moitié vide (pleine ce matin au moment de le déconnecter chez moi). Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir déjà eu ce tour par le passé sur aucune version finale ou beta d'OS X. Quelqu'un a déjà constaté ça avec Sierra ?


----------



## mat1696 (5 Septembre 2016)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Première fois que cela m'arrive aujourd'hui, mon MBPr est resté fermé dans son sac toute la journée en veille... enfin c'est ce que je pensais, puisque je viens de le sortir bien chaud et avec la batterie à moitié vide (pleine ce matin au moment de le déconnecter chez moi). Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir déjà eu ce tour par le passé sur aucune version finale ou beta d'OS X. Quelqu'un a déjà constaté ça avec Sierra ?



J'ai tellement l'impression de spammer ce fil (presque un message sur deux c'est moi ^^) donc désolé, mais ne pouvant pas tester Sierra officiellement sur mon MBP mi-2009, je ne peux pas te dire. Mais il me semble déjà avoir vu un fil avec le même problème sous El Capitan. Il s'agissait en fait d'un logiciel/service qui tournait en arrière plan et bloquait (volontairement ou pas) la mise en veille.

Essaye de faire un rapport via l'assistant d'évaluation (En espérant qu'ils soient bien lus et étudiés...) en laissant bien les fichiers de rapport système se créer et en ne touchant rien à tes apps.

Ensuite, regarde dans ta Console les message durant le temps ou le Mac était fermé et regarde évidemment si un logiciel du genre est installé sur ton ordi.


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Septembre 2016)

Merci c'est vrai que j'aurais du commencer par là. Y avait en effet un processus qui posait problème. Probablement une incompatibilité avec Sierra. Mais bizarre qu'il ne me l'ai pas fait avant...


----------



## dragao13 (5 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas trop suivi s'il y avait des changements sous le capot mais Sierra m'a l'air d'être un EC fignolé avec des ajouts accessoires, non ?
Normal qu'il soit déjà assez stable.


----------



## Yohmi (5 Septembre 2016)

La stabilité d'un système d'exploitation, ça tient vraiment à peu de choses.
Regarde, depuis le début de cette bêta, Dock Exposé a un gros bug qui le rend quasiment inutilisable. Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu de changement particulier sur cette fonction (en tout cas, ça ne me dit rien). À mon avis, il y a tellement de briques interdépendantes que c'est déjà un miracle d'arriver à changer significativement sur une base annuelle un système d'exploitation complexe comme macOS. Il y a encore un certain nombre de bugs qui seraient difficilement acceptables pour une version finale, et je parle de bugs introduits par Sierra sur des fonctionnalités qui ne sont pas introduites par Sierra ☺️


----------



## mat1696 (7 Septembre 2016)

Yohmi a dit:


> La stabilité d'un système d'exploitation, ça tient vraiment à peu de choses.
> Regarde, depuis le début de cette bêta, Dock Exposé a un gros bug qui le rend quasiment inutilisable. Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu de changement particulier sur cette fonction (en tout cas, ça ne me dit rien). À mon avis, il y a tellement de briques interdépendantes que c'est déjà un miracle d'arriver à changer significativement sur une base annuelle un système d'exploitation complexe comme macOS. Il y a encore un certain nombre de bugs qui seraient difficilement acceptables pour une version finale, et je parle de bugs introduits par Sierra sur des fonctionnalités qui ne sont pas introduites par Sierra [emoji5]



Tout à fait d'accord! Un exemple concret remarqué (et signalé à Apple) hier: Quand on ajoute un champ dans la fenêtre de rédaction de Mail (par ex le champ "Cc"), il n'y a plus l'animation présente sous El Capitan et antérieur, alors qu'elle est toujours présente lorsqu'on enlève ce même champ.




Et je comprends que sur une année, Apple n'a pas le temps de tester (ni d'écouter) les bugs (ni les feedbacks) portant sur des choses tel des petites animations... après pour le Dock exposé là c'est vraiment grave et ça aurait dû être corrigé dès la 3ème beta, le bug ayant été signalé dans la première.





Raison de plus pour passer à un rythme de renouvellement de 2 ans pour qu'ils aient bien le temps de tester...








Et d'ailleurs, (j'ai malheureusement ma petite idée en tête en me référant à ce qu'on a eu avec El Cap) les bugs mentionnés ci-dessus sont corrigés dans la GM sortie ce soir?


Merci


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir a tous . Quelqu'un a t'il un lien pour telecharger la GM de sierra , peut on faire une clé usb bootable avec et comment . Merci d'avance .


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

Alors pour le lien c'est fait , la GM est dispo au public , reste a savoir si c'est possible de faire une usb bootable .


----------



## dragao13 (8 Septembre 2016)

Quelle impatiente ... il te reste 12 jours à tenir pour la version finale !!! 

Bon sinon, alors les essuyeurs de plâtres ... ça donne quoi la version GM ???

Pleine de bugs ou quoi ?
Les aboyeurs de bugs vont pouvoir gueuler ou bien ?


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

Oui je sais , c'est juste pour me faire une idée de se qui change ou pas .


----------



## dragao13 (8 Septembre 2016)

Zieute un coup d'oeil !!!


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

Merci dragao , tout cela je l'avais déjà vu , mais les bugs me manquent  . A ton avis c'est possible de faire une clé bootable avec la GM ?


----------



## dragao13 (8 Septembre 2016)

J'ai envie de te dire que ouais ... Il n'y pas pas de raison de ne pas pouvoir !!!

Edit : en fait ... ouais pas de problème !

Le mec dans le lien qui suit l'avait fait avec la GM de El Capitan : https://b0b.fr/2015/09/30/creer-une-cle-installation-os-x-el-capitan/

Pas de raison que ce ne soit pas la même avec Sierra !


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

ok je vais essayer cela , avec la meme ligne de commande que El Capitan hormis que se sera Sierra .


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'ai envie de te dire que ouais ... Il n'y pas pas de raison de ne pas pouvoir !!!
> 
> Edit : en fait ... ouais pas de problème !
> 
> ...


Bizarre j'ai rentrer la ligne de commande suivante :
sudo /Applications/Installer\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/SierraInstaller --applicationpath /Applications/Installer\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
ca ne fonctionne pas , le terminal m'indique :
sudo: /Applications/Installer macOS Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia: command not found
une solution ?


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

je viens d'essayer avec celle ci :
sudo /Applications/Installer\ mac\ OS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/SierraInstaller  --applicationpath /Applications/Installer\ mac\ OS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
le terminal m'indique
sudo: /Applications/Installer mac OS Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia: command not found


----------



## corinned (8 Septembre 2016)

ouppps je me suis trompée , en faite c'est la suivante :
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

On peut décomposer la saisie de la commande (pour tout installateur d'OS X à partir de «Mavericks - avant, l'utilitaire Apple *createinstallmedia* n'existait pas dans le paquetage des installateurs) ainsi :

- 1. je tape *sudo* dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et je saute un espace ;

- 2. je vais dans le Finder à mon installateur > clic secondaire > afficher le contenu du paquet > Contents > Resources > je fais un glisser-déposer de l'utilitaire *createinstallmedia* dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» > ce qui renseigne le chemin à ce binaire et son nom et génère automatiquement  un espace en sortie ;

- 3. je tape *--volume* > saute un espace > fais un glisser-déposer du volume de ma clé dans la fenêtre > ce renseigne le chemin à la destination et génère automatiquement un espace en sortie ;

- 4. je tape *--applicationpath* > saute un espace > fais un glisser-déposer de l'installateur dans la fenêtre > ce qui renseigne le chemin à l'application d'installation et génère automatiquement un espace en sortie ;

- 5. je termine en tapant *--nointercation*​
=> cela paraît compliqué, mais le dispositif syntaxique est le suivant : droits root par *sudo* > utilitaire *createinstallmedia* > _ destination_  > _source_ > pas de demande de confirmation à l'utilisateur pour reformater le volume de la clé.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Septembre 2016)

Lancez l'installation depuis un clone.


----------



## corinned (9 Septembre 2016)

Voila GM sierra installée en clean install , tout fonctionne très bien pour l'instant , a part Siri qui ne reconnait pas tout se qu'on lui dicte . L'image dans l'image c'est très bien mis a part que ça ne fonctionne pas partout ( youtube et d'autres , je n'ai pas tout testé ) . Sinon quelques nouveauté visuelles , rien de bien flagrant , et comme quelqu'un l'avais dit un peu plus haut , c'est un El Capitan avec quelques améliorations . Pour ma part j'adhère a ce nouvel OS .


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas trop suivi l'évolution de la nouvelle mouture de Mac Os.
Surement parce que ma machine commence à accuser le poids des années.

A ce propos, quelqu'un a-t-il essayé Sierra sur un Macbook Pro mid 2010 (i5, 8Go de ram, SSD) ?
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop suivi l'évolution de la nouvelle mouture de Mac Os.
> Surement parce que ma machine commence à accuser le poids des années.
> 
> A ce propos, quelqu'un a-t-il essayé Sierra sur un Macbook Pro mid 2010 (i5, 8Go de ram, SSD) ?
> Merci pour vos retours.


Quand il sortira, il y a des chances que je le teste sur une machine encore plus ancienne, mon MBP fin 2008 (8 GB RAM et SSD) : je posterai alors le résultat.
Ce qui risque de me retenir c'est que ça va encore me compliquer la vie...


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui risque de me retenir c'est que ça va encore me compliquer la vie...



Je guetterai ton post.


----------



## Yohmi (9 Septembre 2016)

corinned a dit:


> L'image dans l'image c'est très bien mis a part que ça ne fonctionne pas partout ( youtube et d'autres , je n'ai pas tout testé ).


En l'occurrence, pour Youtube ça fonctionne, mais il faut passer outre le menu personnalisé. Et c'est tout bête (mais absolument pas intuitif), il faut faire un second clic droit pour afficher le menu vidéo standard, et on peut dès lors accéder au mode « incrustation », qui fonctionne très bien avec Youtube (tout juste manque-t-il à ce mode la possibilité de positionner le curseur de lecture). Ça ne fonctionne quand même pas avec tous les lecteurs (j'ai essayé sur Pluzz, sans succès). Autre astuce, en maintenant la touche ⌘, il est possible de placer l'incrustation où tu le souhaites sans qu'elle ne soit aimantée aux coins de l'écran ☺️


----------



## corinned (9 Septembre 2016)

Nickel chrome pour cet astuce , mais bon pas du tout pratique .


----------



## Le docteur (9 Septembre 2016)

C'est dans la veine des contournements qui permettaient d'avoir des fonctions non standard dans QT du temps du PPC (téléchargement pour QT pro uniquement, vidéo web s'ouvrant dans  une fenêtre QuickTime grâce à une option de Flip4Mac).  Il faut planquer un peu pour ne pas fâcher.


----------



## mat1696 (10 Septembre 2016)

Est-ce uniquement chez moi ou le téléchargement de la GM est extrêmement lent?


----------



## CounterSpy_p (10 Septembre 2016)

J'ai installé le GM de Sierra jeudi soir. De mon côté, tout fonctionne très bien, je n'ai pas fait de clean install. Au départ, j'avais un soucis de "chauffe", mon Mac chauffait alors que rien de gourmand tournait, à première vue. En regardant de plus près, un petit programme dénommé *photoanalysis* me bouffait 190% de mon processeur !! Un peu agaçant, et même en le forçant à se fermer via le Moniteur, il revenait ... !

Aujourd'hui, plus rien, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. J'ai fouiné un peu sur les forums, c'est directement lié à l'appli Photos. Je pense que c'est le temps d'analyser l'intégralité de ma bibliothèque photos, pour créer les "Souvenirs", inaugurés avec la nouvelle version de Photos.

@mat1696 : je n'ai pas eu de soucis de téléchargement lent. En même temps, je n'ai pas pris la GM via le MAS ;-)


----------



## mat1696 (10 Septembre 2016)

Je viens d'installer la GM de Sierra (qui sera donc normalement la version finale de Sierra) et... toujours les mêmes bugs dont les plus gênants:

- App Exposé en glissant un document, un lien vers l'icone d'une app dans le Dock qui ne s'affiche plus après la 2-3ème fois.
- Le numéros de page scindés dans Aperçu
- L'impossibilité de choisir une image liée au compte iCloud
- L'impossibilité de créer le premier compte admin de la machine (via l'assistant régalge au premier démarrage sur clean install) en mettant un nom de compte avec majuscules (alors qu'on pouvait le faire dans El Capitan et qu'on peut toujours le faire un créant un autre compte via les préférences système)
- Plus le bouton pour passer de Top Sites à Favoris dans Safari
- Le problème avec Cover Flow qui n'a plus les crans lorsqu'on navigue avec la Magic Mouse
- L'avantage du menu son de Sierra qui permet(tait) de choisir la source de sortie n'en est maintenant plus un, car il faut à nouveau appuyer sur "Alt" pour faire apparaître ces choix...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Septembre 2016)

Vous avez une idée du mode de passage de la GM à la version finale ? Il faudra encore installer la seconde par dessus la première ?


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous avez une idée du mode de passage de la GM à la version finale ? Il faudra encore installer la seconde par dessus la première ?


Et oui, car il n'a jamais existé une version combinée de la GM vers la version finale. Au mieux, il faudra attendre la première MAJ combinée de la 10.12.1.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Septembre 2016)

Pourquoi une mise à jour combinée. C'est le contraire : ce que j'aimerais bien c'est une version delta, une mise à jour simple vers la 10.12.0 officielle.
Ca me permettrait de faire une clean install tout de suite. Parce que les réinstallations d'un système par-dessus un autre, ça ne me dit rien qui vaille.


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> ce que j'aimerais bien c'est une version delta, une mise à jour simple vers la 10.12.0 officielle


Il n'y a jamais eu rien de tel.

Il n'y en a plus pour longtemps, le 20 ou 22 septembre sortira la version officielle.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a jamais eu rien de tel.
> .


Oui, c'est pour ça que je demande s'il n'y a pas eu un changement.
Oui, je sais qu'il n'y n'y en a plus pour longtemps.


----------



## mat1696 (11 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour j'ai contacté Federighi pour dire que j'étais déçu que mes (nos) Feedbacks ne soient pas pris en compte (ou pris en compte seulement dans la version majeure suivante) et à ma grande surprise... j'ai enfin reçu la réponse suivante: 


> Hi Mat,
> 
> "I do a lot of feedback on macOS Sierra and many were not included in the GM. Why?"
> 
> ...



C'est assez plaisant de recevoir une réponse comme ça de lui (ou ses assistants)... Mais certains bugs qu'ils ne jugent pas prioritaires, je ne le comprends pas... Celui avec app Exposé est un bug très gênant et "central" dans macOS (pour moi du moins) par exemple...


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2016)

J'ai installé Mac OS Sierra GM, ainsi qu'iOS 10 GM, non parce que je suis un vilain pressé qui veut tout tout de suite, mais parce que : 
— j'ai constaté plusieurs fois que, si les beta ne me convenaient pas, les GM étaient en général parfaitement fonctionnels selon mes critères. Pour être plus clair, je dirais qu'il ne me semble pas plus délirant, dans l'absolu, d'installer une GM du désormais Mac OS, que d'installer ses versions X.0. S'il faut être exigeant avec les versions installées, le plus logique pour moi était d'attendre la fin de l'année scolaire et sans doute une version X.4. 
— Ca cadre plus avec mon calendrier personnel et le temps dont je dispose, si je parviens à faire uniquement à coup de mise à jour.
— Ca cadre encore plus avec mon emploi du temps et un certain sens de la précaution de mettre à jour aujourd'hui et... peut-être de faire une clean install après une dizaine de jours de test. 

Bref ! 

Constat pour l'instant. 
— Pas vraiment vu de bug passer. Tout semble bien fonctionner. Je n'ai pas bien compris l'histoire du bug d'exposé dans le dock, même si je crois avoir vu ce qu'il en est, dans la mesure où je n'utilise pas cette fonction. Sinon, tout semble rouler, plutôt mieux que sous El Capitan, d'ailleurs. 
— Je pense que je vais l'adopter dans la mesure, où, comme je l'ai dit je le trouve a priori moins bugué que son prédécesseur (à confirmer). De plus Siri me semble plutôt sympathique à l'usage et je trouve le système assez esthétique. 
— Ce qui m'étonne par contre, c'est la très grosse utilisation de la RAM. J'ai 16 GO et en général EC me tirait rarement à moins de 8GO de RAM libre. Là il semble passer d'une utilisation courante de la moitié de ma mémoire au trois quart. Voir ce que ça va donner. Ou alors c'est une GM avec des fuites de mémoire (rare) .


----------



## dragao13 (11 Septembre 2016)

Un pote m'a vivement conseillé de sauter le pas...
Donc c'est fait et je n'ai constaté aucun bug gênant et je dirais même que du coup, Sierra me montre une fluidité et un comportement général sur 24 H d'utilisation qui me révèle qu'il y avait une lourdeur sous El Capitan qui m'empêchait de dire qu'il était à la hauteur du roi Mavericks.

La RAM de mon MBA semble mieux gérée, elle est moins sollicitée.
Il est très réactif pour l'instant.

Une journée d'utilisation de Mail et Outlook et rien à redire : pas un seul bug.
Word et Excel sont plus rapides à l'ouverture.

Siri je m'en contrefous donc pas testé !

Je préviens quand même qu'après l'install, vous pouvez observer que le processeur s'affole : c'est notamment un processus nommé "photoanalysisid" qui se tape une analyse de Photos il me semble.
Selon le volume de votre bibliothèque de photos, ça peut prendre quelques heures mais une fois fini, ça rentre dans l'ordre.

Pour l'instant c'est tout bon.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que je vais tester une mise à jour par-dessus la GM dans 10 jours. Si ça passe et que le système ne semble pas réagir incorrectement je m'en tiendrai à ça.


----------



## marenostrum (11 Septembre 2016)

pas de apps qui ne marchent pas pour le moment. c'est tordu la manière pour changer de photo dans le carnet d'adresses, on ne peut plus glisser déposer une photo, comme avant (là il faut plusieurs clics). je vois aussi la roue multicolore plus souvent (quand l'ordi fait des opérations lourdes, synchro, etc). et pourtant j'ai l'iMac 5K le plus puissant et 24 Go de RAM.
la seule chose qui m'a réglé c'était la barre de progression pendant le démarrage. j'avais des coupures avant. sinon pas beaucoup de changements visible en tout cas. j'ai activé aussi le partage de documents (Mac + iPhone + iPad). et ça marche.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2016)

J'ai testé pour le glisser-déposer d'une photo dans le carnet d'adresse. Ca marche. 
La roue multicolore ça ne semble pas normal, ma machine est très en-dessous de la tienne et je ne la vois pas. 

Tiens ! J'ai essuyé mon premier nouveau bug : d'un seul coup, impossible d'écrire dans la fenêtre de spotlight. Je me suis déconnecté-reconnecté et c'est revenu. 

Je trouve ça pratique sinon le raccourci par défaut pour Siri : Spotlight si on appuie rapidement, Siri si on appuie lentement. Quelque chose me dit que le force touch intervient sur d'autres ordinateurs. Si le ForceTouch pouvait d'ailleurs être transformé en clic long sur les autres machines ça pourrait réouvrir des horizons à un geste que malheureusement Apple n'avait jamais exploité autant qu'il aurait pu l'être : le clic long par exemple pour remplacer le droit sur les icônes du dock, que FinderPop avait d'ailleurs tenté de généraliser à des actions dans le Finder, puisque Apple semblait s'y refuser.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Septembre 2016)

Le bug que j'ai constaté est que l'on a pas toute de suite la main pour entrer notre mot de passe au retour de suspension d'activité, sinon tout roule depuis le début.
Je ne comprends pas mon espace iCloud qui cumule un total espace libre + espace pris plus important que mon forfait de 200 go.


----------



## marenostrum (11 Septembre 2016)

oui c'est vrai que ça marche mais il faut le penser (le glisser sur l'image du haut, et pas où y a la flèche qui t'indique les changements), avant y avait une petite fenêtre bien plus compréhensible.
et pour la roue multicolore il faut en faire beaucoup d'opérations en même temps. utiliser Youtube, transfert de photos cloud, et d'autres chose qui se passe en cache, sauvegarde TimeMachine (mon cas), etc. mais je soupçonne les deux barrettes que j'en ai mis de plus que celles d'origine de ne pas être trop rapides. parce que même le démarrage est ralentit après les avoir mis.


----------



## dragao13 (11 Septembre 2016)

Franchement, chez moi avec 8 Go de ram, réactivité excellente !

La roue multicolore aux abonnés absents !


----------



## marenostrum (11 Septembre 2016)

la réactivité peut être excellente et trouver la roue multicolore un instant donné, après un seul clic quelque part, qui oblige le système à répondre (et il peut pas parce que occupé)


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Septembre 2016)

Après quelques tests j'ai donc procédé à la mise à jour par le mac app : d'ailleurs il n'est pas indiqué Mac OS Sierra GM mais Mac OS tout court cela pour souligner que ça correspond bien à une version finalisée !
Suite à la mise à jour j'ai carrément procédé à une clean install en démarrant sur la partition de récupération : très agréablement surpris par la vitesse du téléchargement contrairement aux précédentes versions c'est légèrement plus rapide.
Aucun soucis tout a l'air d'être bien optimiser les nouveautés fonctionnent bien y compris sur iOS 10.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura d'autres modif d'ici le 20 octobre ni pour OS 10 d'ailleurs : RAS.


----------



## corinned (12 Septembre 2016)

Petite amélioration dans safari pour naviguer en privé . On peut désormais ouvrir safari directement en mode privée . Dans les préférences safari : général >au démarrage , safari ouvre > une nouvelle fenêtre privée . Je ne sais pas si cette modification a déjà été évoquée . En tout les cas c'est très pratique .


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2016)

Finalement, j'avais un peu de temps libre cet après-midi. J'ai donc fait un clone et j'ai installé la GM de Sierra sur mon MacBook Pro mid 2010 (8 Go de ram et SSD) en mise à jour sur El Capitant (pas de clean install)

Comme signalé précédemment, la machine mouline pendant quelques minutes. Puis, tout semble ok.
L'analyse des photos dans l'application Photos n'est pas finie pour autant (elle reprend plus tard)
La mémoire mobilisée est comparable en quantité avec El Capitan.
Les processus Apple font des multiples connexions nouvelles.

A noter, pour moi, deux incompatibilités dont une se corrige facilement :
- Antidote ne veut plus fonctionner avec Mail et pas de mise à jour en vue.
- Il est nécessaire d'installer une version 3.7 (nightly build) de LittleSnitch.

J'ai joué quelques minutes avec Siri. C'est drôle, un peu, mais on en découvre vite les limites. Siri n'est pas prêt de remplacer Spotlight dans mon utilisation quotidienne.

BusyCal et BusyContacts fonctionnent parfaitement.
TunnelBlick (accès vpn), Microsoft remote Desktop et Cord aussi.

Carbon Copy Cloner nécessite une mise à jour qui n'est pas encore prête.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai constaté ni ralentissement, ni accélération particulière.
L'ensemble parait stable.


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2016)

Finalement, tu m'as devancé


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Septembre 2016)

Avez vous remarqué la disparition de la barre de progression (installation des app ou mises a jours) sous l'icône du Launchpad dans le dock?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2016)

Je l'ai toujours, apparemment (je viens de faire un test pour une mise à jour).


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Septembre 2016)

Bizarre après une clean install je n'ai plus la petite barre de progression.


----------



## mat1696 (13 Septembre 2016)

Moi c'était sous El Capitan qu'elle n'était plus (j'avais d'ailleurs fais un post où on m'avait fait 1000 explications pour me dire que c'était "normal", alors que ça ne l'est pas. Et pour cause, cette barre est réaparue dans Sierra et sur l'icone du launchpad et sur l'icone du dossier Application, dans le Dock.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2016)

"Carbon Copy Cloner nécessite une mise à jour qui n'est pas encore prête."

Il y'a aussi une version beta : cocher une case dans les préférences de mise à jour pour la voir apparaître.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> "Carbon Copy Cloner nécessite une mise à jour qui n'est pas encore prête."
> 
> Il y'a aussi une version beta : cocher une case dans les préférences de mise à jour pour la voir apparaître.


Oui, certainement.
Mais lancer CCC fait apparaitre une fenêtre d'avertissement très formelle (et donc un poil effrayante). Je n'ai donc pas cherché plus loin.
Une version pleinement compatible devrait sortir rapidement et mon rythme de sauvegarde n'en pâtira pas (1 clone complet par semaine).

Sinon, après une pleine journée d'utilisation, rien à signaler. Aucun problème avec cette GM.
Ma batterie pourtant âgée de 6 ans ne souffre pas.
L'utilisation de mémoire est normale.
Il me semble que le boot est plus rapide, mais je n'ai jamais chronométré l'opération.

Les nouveautés de Photos (lieux etc) sont anecdotiques mais agréables.

Pour moi, Sierra se présente comme une bonne mouture pour mon vénérable MBP (à l'échelle de Apple)

NB : la version de iTunes livrée avec cette GM n'est pas pleinement opérationnelle : la mise à jour des app (synchro avec iphone) n'est pas encore possible. On est renvoyé vers un formulaire pour accepter de nouvelles CGV puis… rien de plus.


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Moi c'était sous El Capitan qu'elle n'était plus (j'avais d'ailleurs fais un post où on m'avait fait 1000 explications pour me dire que c'était "normal", alors que ça ne l'est pas. Et pour cause, cette barre est réaparue dans Sierra et sur l'icone du launchpad et sur l'icone du dossier Application, dans le Dock.


C est à mon tour alors !


----------



## dragao13 (13 Septembre 2016)

Pareil ... elle a disparu la petite barre chez moi ... Vu que je n'observe aucun gros bug, on va attendre 10.12.1 pour voir ...


----------



## corinned (14 Septembre 2016)

Pour moi la barre de progression est toujours visible .


----------



## Ami74 (14 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour...
J'espère que cette mise a jour Sierra ne sera pas automatique...je ne compte pas l'installer...el capitan me convient très bien..
Cette nuit j'ai eu droit a une double mise a jour iTunes sans rien que je lui demande...Bien gentil mais bon !


----------



## mat1696 (14 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pareil ... elle a disparu la petite barre chez moi ... Vu que je n'observe aucun gros bug, on va attendre 10.12.1 pour voir ...



Enfait chez moi aussi! Elle était là pendant toutes les betas et disparaît dans la GM... C'est quand même un comble! Espérons que ce sera coririgé d'ici la version finale! Il faut qu on fasse chacun un Feedback à Apple...


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2016)

Et sinon ?
A part la barre, tout va bien ?


Suite des tests :
Le comportement de mail avec des pièces jointes audio est différent : auparavant, les fichiers audio étaient lisibles directement dans la fenêtre message, maintenant je suis obligé de demander un aperçu (QuickLook). Le format est .wav
(je fais suivre mes messages audio reçus sur une ligne fixe vers mon adresse mail pour pouvoir les consulter facilement à distance.)

D'autres personnes sont-elles affectées par ce changement ?


----------



## mat1696 (14 Septembre 2016)

Alors j'ai fait des tests pour la barre de chargement sur le Launchpad. Il s'avère que le problème survient uniquement lorsqu'on lance un téléchargement via la rubrique "Achats" de l'App Store. N'hésitez pas à le préciser dans vos feedbacks à Apple.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Septembre 2016)

C'est après une clean install qu'elle a disparu.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Septembre 2016)

Sinon j'ai testé Autolock avec l'Apple Watch et ça fonctionne plutôt bien.
Par contre obligation d'activer l'authentification à deux facteurs.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2016)

Je reviens sur un truc que j'avais dit au tout début de mon test de Mac Os Sierra.
J'avais noté une consommation mémoire beaucoup plus importante que sous Mac OSX El Capitan (tout en sachant qu'il faut se méfier des aprioris sur cette question).
Au final, non, ça serait même plutôt l'inverse. Je suis souvent avec 10GO déclarés libres sur 16, alors qu'au début je n'en avais souvent plus que 5-6. 
Je pense que j'ai dû avoir un gros boulot d'indexation au départ.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2016)

Je constate la même chose que Da Capo pour les pièces jointes des messages de mon répondeur, dans Mail/.


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2016)

Quelqu'un a testé la synchronisation du bureau et des dossiers dans le nuage ?


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé la synchronisation du bureau et des dossiers dans le nuage ?


Oui depuis le début des beta test et aucun problème. Fibre indispensables, fichiers de plus de 10 Mo à oublier.


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2016)

Merci de ton retour.

Pas très performant si avec la fibre il faut oublier les fichiers > 10 Mo


----------



## marenostrum (16 Septembre 2016)

moi j'ai 24 Go de mémoire, la mémoire utilisée est 15,29 Go, en cache 6,03 Go.


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> moi j'ai 24 Go de mémoire, la mémoire utilisée est 15,29 Go, en cache 6,03 Go.



Le rapport avec l'upload ?


----------



## marenostrum (16 Septembre 2016)

non ça c'est sans rien faire, juste naviguer sur le net (Time Machine aussi). je voulais remarquer que Sierra bouffe beaucoup de mémoire. et ça me parait normal, plus de fonctionnalités (Cloud, etc), plus besoin de mémoire pour les gérer.


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2016)

Sans rapport donc.


----------



## marenostrum (17 Septembre 2016)

mes Documents sont dans le cloud aussi.


----------



## nemrod (17 Septembre 2016)

Sans rapport donc.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Sans rapport donc.


Tu aurais regardé deux-trois posts au-dessus, tu l'aurais vu, le rapport. Tu veux des lunettes avant de de te prendre pour le nombril du monde ?
Ce n'est pas à ta question qu'il répondait.


----------



## corinned (17 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu aurais regardé deux-trois posts au-dessus, tu l'aurais vu, le rapport. Tu veux des lunettes avant de de te prendre pour le nombril du monde ?
> Ce n'est pas à ta question qu'il répondait.


----------



## nemrod (17 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu aurais regardé deux-trois posts au-dessus, tu l'aurais vu, le rapport. Tu veux des lunettes avant de de te prendre pour le nombril du monde ?
> Ce n'est pas à ta question qu'il répondait.



Et tu t'imagine que je n'y ai pas pensé ? Je suis certains que, bien que ce soit d'un intérêt assez limité, partant de ce postulat, tu as les moyens de comprendre.


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2016)

@nemrod : on peut passer à autre chose ?

Petit point après quelques jours d'utilisation de la GM de Sierra.
Ma première impression positive est pleinement confirmée. L'ensemble est fluide, l'utilisation de la mémoire ne pose pas de souci, le démarrage me semble un poil plus rapide et cerise sur le gâteau, mon MBP a apparemment une meilleure autonomie !
Cette impression d'autonomie plus grande reste à confirmer bien sûr. Mais avec une batterie qui a près de 1000 cycles de charge en 6 ans, je ne suis pas mécontent !

Sinon, Siri… Comment dire ? Inadapté à mon usage, pour rester correct ;-)


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2016)

Bon, sinon, pour continuer avec Siri.

Je serais heureux de pouvoir l'utiliser correctement avec Messages.
Depuis Message, je peux envoyer des sms. 
Au clavier, pas de souci, je peux indifféremment utiliser le MBP comme le iPhone.

Si je demande à Siri d'envoyer un SMS, eh bien systématiquement cela échoue : Siri compose le message (iMessage en l'occurence) mais il ne part pas.
Quelqu'un y arrive-t-il ?
Peut-on forcer l'envoi de sms plutôt que d'iMessage ?


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2016)

Eh bien non, je ne comprends toujours pas (mais je dois être aussi con que celui que tu invectivais sans raison valable, j'imagines, désolé de te décevoir). Et comme je suis d'un naturel suspicieux, je pense que tu fais partie de ces personnes qui s'enfoncent dans des explications de plus en plus obscures pour ne pas dire qu'elles se sont gouré. Et cette manière de faire non plus, je ne l'ai jamais compris. Ce n'est même pas de l'orgueil, c'est juste de la vanité.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2016)

Vous n'allez pas vous prendre la tête pour si peu c'est fou quant même il y a plus grave dans la vie.
@nemrod sans vouloir prendre part à des échanges qui n'ont aucun rapport avec le sujet tes dernières interventions peuvent être interprétées de manières suffisantes voire méprisantes : pas cool quoi 
Relaxez vous les gars !


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2016)

Sinon je trouve la dernière GM très réactive je pense qu'il s'agit là de la version finale !


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (17 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir!
Pour ceux qui ont testé la GM de sierra, est-ce-que ça vaut le coup de l'installer? Juste au niveau performance (je n'ai pas d'iPhone ou d'iWatch donc bon). Je suis sous Capitan, et j'ai pas envie de faire une Maj qui risque de ralentir mon MB, ou réduire son autonomie (je l'utilise sur batterie la journée au boulot). Et en même temps, le nouveau spotlight et siri m'attire, mais pas au point ou je dois y sacrifier mon autonomie.


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Septembre 2016)

Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Heureux de l'entendre! Si quelqu'un a un retour sur l'autonomie ça pourrait être sympa.


post #262


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2016)

Je ne peux pas certifier que l'autonomie est meilleure mais l'ensemble tourne à mon avis bien mieux qu'El Capitan et la batterie ne semble pas avoir perdu. S'il fallait parier sur un des deux (amélioration ou baisse) je parierai sur l'amélioration.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2016)

Je viens de faire une découverte sympa (vous m'arrêtez si tout le monde est déjà au parfum). 
Vous voyez le cmd-z dans Safari, qui restaure le dernier onglet fermé. C'est cool, mais malheureusement on ne peut restaurer qu'un onglet. 
Plus maintenant : on peut faire apparemment autant de cmd-z qu'on a fermé d'onglets. 
Pratique !

J'avais mis ce post au mauvais endroit.


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Septembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> post #262


Merci, j'avais vu le post mais je voulais avoir des retours sur des machines plus récentes 



Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne peux pas certifier que l'autonomie est meilleure mais l'ensemble tourne à mon avis bien mieux qu'El Capitan et la batterie ne semble pas avoir perdu. S'il fallait parier sur un des deux (amélioration ou baisse) je parierai sur l'amélioration.


Ça fait plaisir alors! Je l'installerai surement dès la sortie officiel (à 2 jours prêt je vais pas installer la GM). Certains disent qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelque mois avant de passer sur le nouvel OS pour éviter les bugs etc, vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Septembre 2016)

Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Merci, j'avais vu le post mais je voulais avoir des retours sur des machines plus récentes
> 
> 
> Ça fait plaisir alors! Je l'installerai surement dès la sortie officiel (à 2 jours prêt je vais pas installer la GM). Certains disent qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelque mois avant de passer sur le nouvel OS pour éviter les bugs etc, vous en pensez quoi?


En fait c'est vrai que pour tous ses systèmes apple fournit une version débarrassée des principaux bug lorsqu'elle arrive en 10.X.4 ou 5 mais pour ma part el capitan était déjà très bien dès le début en tout cas bien mieux que yosemite à son époque ; le système est parfaitement utilisable sur machine principale même en version 0


----------



## Tournicoti (18 Septembre 2016)

Suis-je le seul à avoir des soucis avec un iBooks fantôme qui bouffe toute la mémoire?
Ca fait 3 fois depuis que je teste la béta puis la GM que mon MBP (13" mid 12, amélioré en FusionDrive) devient lent. En ouvrant le moniteur je constate qu'iBooks "avale" la mémoire alors que je ne l'ai pas lancé et qui semble fermé. Quand je dis "avale", c'est que sur le moniteur on voit la qté de RAM consommée par iBooks monter à chaque mise à jour.
C'est peut-être dû au fait que je n'ai pas fait de clean install car j'attends la sortie officielle, mais je pose la question.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2016)

Je dirais que ça dépend déjà si la version d'avant pose des problèmes. Mavericks avait résolu une palanquée de bugs que je traînais déjà depuis deux ou trois versions (Finder sauteur, miniatures qui disparaissaient sur bureau en particulier ). Donc dans ce cas oui ça valait le coup de l'installer rapidement.


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé la première version de la GM sur un DD externe; j'ai constaté qu'au démarrage si les comptes administrateurs et standard sont bien présents, le compte invité n'est pas visible (pourtant activé dans les prefs système) : j'ai loupé un truc??


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je dirais que ça dépend déjà si la version d'avant pose des problèmes. Mavericks avait résolu une palanquée de bugs que je traînais déjà depuis deux ou trois versions (Finder sauteur, miniatures qui disparaissaient sur bureau en particulier ). Donc dans ce cas oui ça valait le coup de l'installer rapidement.


Je suis d'accord mais on veut parfois aussi profiter des nouvelles fonctionnalités de l'OS, sans avoir de baisse de performance. Du coup l'installer le plus tôt est le mieux


----------



## marenostrum (18 Septembre 2016)

Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Merci, j'avais vu le post mais je voulais avoir des retours sur des machines plus récentes
> 
> 
> Ça fait plaisir alors! Je l'installerai surement dès la sortie officiel (à 2 jours prêt je vais pas installer la GM). Certains disent qu'il vaut mieux attendre quelque mois avant de passer sur le nouvel OS pour éviter les bugs etc, vous en pensez quoi?


si tu veux installer des programmes en dehors de Apple Store, la case "n'importe où" va manquer, dans Réglages > Sécurité et confidentialité.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> si tu veux installer des programmes en dehors de Apple Store, la case "n'importe où" va manquer, dans Réglages > Sécurité et confidentialité.


Clic-droit sur l'application en question


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2016)

Oui, plutôt, c'est plus sûr et ça n'est pas trop chiant au quotidien. A la limite ça de laisse deux secondes pour réfléchir et te demander si la source est fiable (comme ils disent).


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne peux pas certifier que l'autonomie est meilleure mais l'ensemble tourne à mon avis bien mieux qu'El Capitan et la batterie ne semble pas avoir perdu. S'il fallait parier sur un des deux (amélioration ou baisse) je parierai sur l'amélioration.



Pour rebondir sur le sujet : sur mes habituelles machines de test, ça se joue à moins de 5 %, et pas toujours dans la même direction selon les tests. Sur une moyenne de 3 tests standardisés sur 3 machines différentes, j'obtiens des mesures d'autonomie très similaires sur OS X El Capitan et macOS Sierra.


----------



## sinbad21 (19 Septembre 2016)

Gros problème avec Notes dans Sierra : la synchronisation bloque dès la première Note avec pièce jointe, ça mouline à n'en plus finir, et je me retrouve avec des fichiers temporaires de plus de 2 giga dans ~/Library/Containers/com.apple.Notes. Vérifiez bien que vos Notes se synchronisent correctement avant de faire le saut. Pour moi, tant que ce problème n'est pas réglé, je reste sur El Capitan.


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour.
Aujourd'hui nous aurons droit (à priori) à la sortie officielle de Sierra mais en attendant, j'ai tout de même 2 questions sur la GM.

1 -> dans Mail, on peut afficher la barre d'onglets, mais comment peut-on placer des BàL ou des messages en onglet ? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les menus, préférences et options avec clic droit. C'est d'autant plus étonnant que FirstClass Client (bouse pour accéder à ma messagerie pro) gère sans rien lui demander les onglets...

2 -> dans Siri, je trouvais drôle de dicter un message mais cela ne veut jamais partir : le destinataire est le bon, la transcription du message est correcte (même bonne) mais il y a toujours erreur à l'envoi. Par ailleurs, c'est toujours un iMessage qui est crée et pas moyen (je n'ai pas trouvé) de forcer l'envoi en SMS. Pour finir, il n' y pas moyen non plus de renvoyer le message/SMS qui n'est pas parti. (je précise que bien sûr, mes iphone et mac se connaissent bien et que l'envoi de mes SMS depuis l'application Message sur Sierra fonctionne parfaitement).


----------



## mimot13 (20 Septembre 2016)

Le blocage du trackpad intégré sur un MBP 13" (quelque soit la version..) lorsqu'une souris BT (magic mouse) est connectée ne fonctionne ni avec les betas ni avec la GM de Sierra. Sur # configs en mises à jour de 10.11.6 ou installée "from scratch". Signalé à Apple mais.. Voila quoi !!


----------



## dragao13 (20 Septembre 2016)

Je viens de remarquer que certains de mes mails ont l'icône de la présence d'une pièce jointe mais il n'y a rien ?

Une idée ?

A savoir que sur iOS les pièces jointes sont bien là, ce sont des comptes en imap !


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

Salut.
Peut-être que les contenus distants ne sont pas chargés.
Vérifier la case à cocher dans les préférences de Mail (onglet présentation)


----------



## dragao13 (20 Septembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas ça ...
A voir si la mise à jour de ce soir améliore les choses.


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

En tout cas, je ne subis pas de dysfonctionnement avec Mail.
2 comptes free.fr en imap, un compte iCloud : aucun problème.

ps : je fais une relance à propos des onglets dans Mail : on peut afficher la barre d'onglets mais… comment on place un message ou une boite en onglet ?
Tu as une idée ?


----------



## dragao13 (20 Septembre 2016)

Il faut que dans les préférences du dock tu mettes "toujours" à préférer les onglets à l'ouverture des documents.

Dans Mail, quand tu ouvres deux mails, ils apparaissent dans la même fenêtre avec deux onglets.


----------



## rafie (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Une question qui me taraude:
Comment passer de la version GM (Build 16A320) à la version finale? Juste l'installer dessus?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## dragao13 (20 Septembre 2016)

Tu tapes sierra dans l' App Store, tu télécharges et tu installes !

Ne pas oublier de faire un clone.


----------



## rafie (20 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tu tapes sierra dans l' App Store, tu télécharges et tu installes !
> 
> Ne pas oublier de faire un clone.


Merci dragao13 pour ta réponse rapide.
Je suis à 50% du téléchargement, j'effectue l'install et reviens vers vous


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il faut que dans les préférences du dock tu mettes "toujours" à préférer les onglets à l'ouverture des documents.
> 
> Dans Mail, quand tu ouvres deux mails, ils apparaissent dans la même fenêtre avec deux onglets.



Ah… j'imaginais bêtement que le passage en onglet se ferait dans la fenêtre principale de Mail. Bon… merci pour la précision ;-)


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il faut que dans les préférences du dock tu mettes "toujours" à préférer les onglets à l'ouverture des documents.
> 
> Dans Mail, quand tu ouvres deux mails, ils apparaissent dans la même fenêtre avec deux onglets.



Ah… j'imaginais bêtement que le passage en onglet se ferait dans la fenêtre principale de Mail. Bon… merci pour la précision ;-)


----------



## dragao13 (20 Septembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Ah… j'imaginais bêtement que le passage en onglet se ferait dans la fenêtre principale de Mail. Bon… merci pour la précision ;-)


On est deux à être bêtes alors !!! 

Sinon, toujours très bonne impression avec ce Sierra...
La mise à jour de ce soir m'a rendu les pièces jointes dans les mails ! 
Je ne regrette finalement pas la bascule précipitée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2016)

Quelqu'un sait comment régler une taille de police minimum dans le nouveau safari 10? çà a disparu, je trouvais çà bien utile, je me retrouve avec une police trop petite sur certains sites obligeant a faire cmd + a chaque fois. :-(


----------



## Ulysse191 (20 Septembre 2016)

Pour ma part, j'ai des pixels qui gèlent quand je rouvre une vidéo dans VLC (fenêtre réduite à fenêtre rouverte).


----------



## Christian32000 (21 Septembre 2016)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait comment régler une taille de police minimum dans le nouveau safari 10? çà a disparu, je trouvais çà bien utile, je me retrouve avec une police trop petite sur certains sites obligeant a faire cmd + a chaque fois. :-(




Oui c'est super chiant ça surtout quand t'a qu'un 13 pouces et que c'est trop petit j'ai chercher partout pas trouver


----------



## polo50 (21 Septembre 2016)

le presse papier dans les nuages ne marche pas sur les mac avant 2012 il semblerais ! vous confirmez ?


----------



## sphillips (21 Septembre 2016)

Je viens de remarquer que je ne peux plus changer de bureau avec le balayage gauche-droite avec 4 doigts sur le trackpad.
Cela a été supprimé ou changé ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2016)

pour les polices, il me semble que quand on visite un site, on fait cmd + pour grossir, et après c'est mémorisé , meme si on redémarre le mac.


----------



## dragao13 (21 Septembre 2016)

sphillips a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer que je ne peux plus changer de bureau avec le balayage gauche-droite avec 4 doigts sur le trackpad.
> Cela a été supprimé ou changé ?


Chez moi ça marche avec 3 ou 4 doigts ...
Tes bureaux virtuels sont créés ?


----------



## Georges81 (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'installation de Sierra, je constate un clignotement à droite dans la barre de menu Apparemment c'est la dernière icône qui se projette et provoque ce clignotement, et ce quelque soit le logiciel qu'elle représente.
D'autre part, beaucoup de problèmes avec le Trousseau qui provoque des demandes d'autorisations incessantes sur tous les appareils, iMac, MacBook Pro et iPhone.
Pour info mes iMac et MBP sont de mid 2010 et l'iphone un 6s Plus.

Avez-vous constaté les mêmes anomalies?


----------



## sphillips (21 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chez moi ça marche avec 3 ou 4 doigts ...
> Tes bureaux virtuels sont créés ?



Oui oui, ils sont bien visibles mais ne fonctionnent qu'avec le raccourci clavier ctrl + droite


----------



## Christian32000 (21 Septembre 2016)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pour les polices, il me semble que quand on visite un site, on fait cmd + pour grossir, et après c'est mémorisé , meme si on redémarre le mac.



Ouais mais ça fait comme un zoom et en aucun cas comme avant pourquoi avoir modifier cette option c'est stupide quand meme


----------



## dragao13 (21 Septembre 2016)

sphillips a dit:


> Oui oui, ils sont bien visibles mais ne fonctionnent qu'avec le raccourci clavier ctrl + droite


Bug d'install alors ... chez moi, aucun souci !


----------



## hdaiforever (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je m'inscrit pour avoir les retours sur Sierra qui est disponible officiellement depuis le 20/09/2016.
Je voudrai savoir si on passant de El Capitan à Sierra on garde tout sur son iMac (doc,paramétrages,comptes mail,trousseau,...) ou il faudra tout reparamétrer ?

Merci.


----------



## sphillips (21 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bug d'install alors ... chez moi, aucun souci !



Great... plus qu'à tout réinstaller alors ? 



hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je m'inscrit pour avoir les retours sur Sierra qui est disponible officiellement depuis le 20/09/2016.
> Je voudrai savoir si on passant de El Capitan à Sierra on garde tout sur son iMac (doc,paramétrages,comptes mail,trousseau,...) ou il faudra tout reparamétrer ?
> ...



Il n'y a rien à reparamétrer, tout sera à sa place comme avant.


----------



## Gouvant85 (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas  à me servir du presse-papier universel. J'ai essayé de copier un texte sur Mac pour le coller dans mon iPhone, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mon iPhone 5S exécute IOS 10 et mon IMac  Mac OS  sierra.  iMac  late 2012


----------



## Zorglub38 (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

En utilisant siri sur Sierra, je me rends compte qu'il ne me reconnait pas et me propose d'activer dans les contacts ma fiche en fiche principale ce qui était déjà effectué. Est-ce un bug ou y-a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bug d'install alors ... chez moi, aucun souci !



Hello 

Que pense tu de cette version j'hésite a l'installer


----------



## wontolla (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir/jour à tous.
J'espère ne pas me tromper de topic. J'ai installé Sierra sur Capitan ce matin (Imac 27" 5K).
Pas de souci sauf pour *Mail* qui, à chaque ouverture, me demande pour plusieurs comptes d'approuver les certificats.
J'ai beau cocher la case "toujours approuver"... à chaque lancement les messages réapparaissent.
L'un(e) de vous voit-il une piste? Merci.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Sierra installé ce matin, sur iMac 2012 ex- El capitan.
Je constate qu'à l'ouverture de Safari ma barre de favoris met du temps à se remplir, alors qu'avant c'était instantané; de plus quand il y a des barres de défilement pour descendre ou remonter dans les pages lues, elles restent (les barres) un bon moment figées, la souris (magic mouse) ne répond plus pendant plusieurs secondes.
Pour le reste je verrai à l'usage.


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2016)

wontolla a dit:


> Bonsoir/jour à tous.
> J'espère ne pas me tromper de topic. J'ai installé Sierra sur Capitan ce matin (Imac 27" 5K).
> Pas de souci sauf pour *Mail* qui, à chaque ouverture, me demande pour plusieurs comptes d'approuver les certificats.
> J'ai beau cocher la case "toujours approuver"... à chaque lancement les messages réapparaissent.
> L'un(e) de vous voit-il une piste? Merci.


Si je me souviens bien, tu dois aller sur: Détails et cliquer sur: Se fier


----------



## wontolla (21 Septembre 2016)

sylko a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, tu dois aller sur: Détails et cliquer sur: Se fier


Oui, il y a une case à cocher... ce que j'avais déjà dû faire dans des versions antérieures... mais ici, cela n'est pas pris en compte (ou ne semble pas l'être!).


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2016)

wontolla a dit:


> Oui, il y a une case à cocher... ce que j'avais déjà dû faire dans des versions antérieures... mais ici, cela n'est pas pris en compte (ou ne semble pas l'être!).


Ouvre l'application > Trousseaux d'accès et sélectionne (dans la colonne de gauche) les certificats qui te causent problème et modifie les paramètres


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2016)

Après l'installation de Sierra, je constate un gain de ...70 Go sur mon disque dur de 1 To. Dingue... 

Suis-je le seul?


----------



## Madalvée (21 Septembre 2016)

sylko a dit:


> Après l'installation de Sierra, je constate un gain de ...70 Go sur mon disque dur de 1 To. Dingue...
> 
> Suis-je le seul?


Tu avais peut-être des dossiers à la racine du disque qui ont été supprimés, comme des machines virtuelles ?


----------



## Doug74 (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Après installation, je constate un bug d'affichage systématique au démarrage juste après avoir rentré mon mot de passe et juste avant d'afficher le bureau: l'image "saute" puis se redimensionne...
j'ai tenté de réinitialiser la NVRAM mais rien n'y fait...

Quelqu'un a-t-il les mêmes symptômes?

Clean install sur Macbook pro retina début 2015


----------



## Zorglub38 (21 Septembre 2016)

Doug74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après installation, je constate un bug d'affichage systématique au démarrage juste après avoir rentré mon mot de passe et juste avant d'afficher le bureau: l'image "saute" puis se redimensionne...
> j'ai tenté de réinitialiser la NVRAM mais rien n'y fait...
> ...


Oui effectivement ça me l'a fait ce matin en changeant de session. J'ai meme eu un ecran noir pendant 1 mn j croyais que le mac etait plante mais non c est revenu.


----------



## dragao13 (21 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Que pense tu de cette version j'hésite a l'installer


Chez moi, je n'ai pas constaté encore de bugs ... j'ai pas trop cherché non plus mais il est d'ores et déjà très stable et bien véloce.
Il me donne une impression de fluidité légèrement accrue par rapport à EC.
Je n'utilise pas d'appli exotiques mais tout mon matoss marche dessus, Office et compagnie sont nickels.
La communication entre mon MBA, iPad air 2 et iPhone 5S rien à redire...
Pour l'instant j'en suis très satisfait ... je dirais même du jamais vu pour une version 10.X.0 !


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

Euh .... c'est la claque ! Pourtant je lui pas fais de cadeau a ce petit Sierra *
*
Je suis en train de booster le Mac d'un Ami, du coup je profite de ce deuxième Mac pour tester Sierra en USB.

_Boot USB sur MBP mi 2010 avec 4GB de Ram, le HD dans le boitier USB est un vieux WD S.black en Sata150 (bien rincè)
Sierra tourne comme une horloge, même sur un machine ayant 5/6 ans et 4GB de Ram_














Je ne vais pas tarder à le mettre sur ma machine principal je pense 
Par contre pas de grands changement visibles / esthétiques.


----------



## daffyb (22 Septembre 2016)

Qui a installé Sierra sur une machine non officiellement supportée ? MacBook Pro mid 2009 par exemple.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Qui a installé Sierra sur une machine non officiellement supportée ? MacBook Pro mid 2009 par exemple.




C'est ce que tu as comme machine ? tu as testé en USB ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Septembre 2016)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai. Je sais que la bêta 1 s'installait (y'a même eu une News sur MacG à ce sujet) mais je voulais savoir ce que ça donnait pour la finale.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2016)

Je suis tellement bluffé que j'ai des doutes sur ce qu'ils ont apporté dans Sierra 

Y'a pas un message d'alerte sur les machines non supportées ? y'a une bidouille pour Bypasser ça non ?


----------



## Doug74 (22 Septembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Oui effectivement ça me l'a fait ce matin en changeant de session. J'ai meme eu un ecran noir pendant 1 mn j croyais que le mac etait plante mais non c est revenu.



Ah ok ça me rassure je suis pas tout seul..: [emoji28]
J'ai même réinstallé l'os mais rien à faire ce bug revient toujours

En espérant que ce soit corrigé avec les mises à jour futures...!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Qui a installé Sierra sur une machine non officiellement supportée ? MacBook Pro mid 2009 par exemple.


-> http://forums.macg.co/threads/mac-installe-sur-macbook-pro-mi-2009-nickel.1285071/


----------



## Bilmonis (22 Septembre 2016)

sylko a dit:


> Après l'installation de Sierra, je constate un gain de ...70 Go sur mon disque dur de 1 To. Dingue...
> 
> Suis-je le seul?



Pour ma part, j'ai gagné 10Go. C'est la première fois qu'une mise à jour me fait ça


----------



## Php21 (22 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

Sierra installé hier sur iMac 2011 ex-El capitan.

Depuis mon iMac 27', 12go de mémoire, rame complètement !! 
Pour l'instant je suis déçu, m^me très déçu !!

En plus le Cloud me pose plein de problèmes alors que j'avais rien demandé.


----------



## Zorglub38 (22 Septembre 2016)

Php21 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Sierra installé hier sur iMac 2011 ex-El capitan.
> 
> ...


Pour ma part la transition (réalisée par upgrade et non clean install) a parfaitement fonctionné. Je ne rencontre que quelques bugs graphique parfois sur l'ouverture de session mais rien de grave. Question réactivité, c'est largement aussi fluide que sous El Capitan. Non franchement pour une fois Apple a fait du bon boulot.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Septembre 2016)

On arrive à la fin du cycle Yosemite / El Capitan / Sierra ... ce dernier s'annonce comme une très bonne mouture à l'image de Mavericks pour le cycle précédent. 

Des bugs il y en a selon les configs mais sur MacBook Pro 2010 et MBA mi 2012 ça roule très bien sans clean install.

A noter une vraie amélioration sur le MBP de 2010 sans SSD au niveau de la réactivité ...
La roue multicolore se fait plus rare que sous EC !


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2016)

C'est quoi ces cycles que tu évoques???


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2016)

N'oubliez pas de faire la dernière mise à jour.


----------



## PapouMAC (22 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer MACOS Sierra sur un disque externe avant l'installation définitive sur mon DD principal.
J'ai un souci avec le WIFI, Sierra ne reconnait pas ma carte WIFI.

Ma configuration :

MACPRO 2009 quad-core Intel Xeon 2.66 Ghz (upgrade 5.1).

Il y t-il un moyen d'avoir une carte compatible Sierra ? Merci.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> N'oubliez pas de faire la dernière mise à jour.



Sauf que ça concerne Pro DOS et donc les Apple ] [ ...


----------



## dragao13 (22 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quoi ces cycles que tu évoques???


Un truc que nombreux ont constaté après je ne sais pas si c'est des cycles réels mais je vois les OS de la pomme par paquet de trois.
Lion /Mountain Lion/Mavericks puis Yosemite/EC/Sierra.
 sort un OS tous les ans mais avec des changements visant à optimiser un projet qui dure en gros 3 ans.

Ce n'est qu'une impression hein ... je ne sais pas si c'est réel.
Un employé d'apple store me l'avait dit mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut mais ça expliquerait en partie pourquoi Yosemite était si instable à sa sortie après une version comme Mavericks très stable (Pareil entre Snow Leopard et Lion).

Il m'avait aussi expliqué qu'un nouvel OS de la pomme n'est réellement finalisé qu'en 10.X.3 après il ne s'agit que de corrections de bugs jusqu'à la sortie de l'OS suivant.


----------



## Titov (22 Septembre 2016)

Bon j'ai installé sierra à la maison, ça c'est mon côté petit garçon devant son jouet, il faut qu'il ouvre le cadeau au plus vite... Installation sans problème, même pas d'écran blanc.

Mon vieil iMac 2010 n'est pas ralenti et j'ai moi aussi gagné de la place sur mon DD de 1 To.

Comme je travaille aussi à la maison mes connexions au site CNB et RPVA via VNP sont mortes. J'attends des MAJ des pilotes par Gemalto. Au bureau je suis sous OSX 10.10 donc pas de panique. Comme d'habitude, Apple a supprimé un protocole certes ancien, mais sans prévenir.

Un problème esthétique au niveau du fond coloré des fenêtres: le titre des dossiers se trouve dans un rectangle blanc translucide. Je passe le fond en blanc puis en couleur ça redevient normal puis à la seconde ouverture je retrouve ce rectangle. Quelqu'un a ce problème et sait le résoudre?

Sierra va nous pousser à faire le ménage. Je dois augmenter mon abonnement iCloud si je veux avoir la synchronisation du bureau et du dossier Documents.

Sierra n'est qu'une MAJ du système et n'est pas une révolution. Siri me servira peu... sauf si un jour on pourra avoir un vrai dialogue ensemble et qu'il rigolera des mes blagounettes et prendra des nouvelles de mes petits bobos.


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2016)

Pour ma part, je renouvelle l'expression de ma satisfaction avec Sierra (testé en GM et maintenant en version finale).

J'avais rencontré un souci avec le couple Siri/Messages : les messages étaient systématiquement des iMessages et ne partaient pas.
La version finale a corrigé le tir : ça part ! Même s'il y a quand même une opération manuelle de confirmation. J'imagine que cela corrigé dans une màj prochaine.

MBP Mid 2010 - SSD - 8 GoRam


----------



## sphillips (22 Septembre 2016)

Quant à moi, retour à El Capitan !!

J'avais perdu des fonctions avec mon trackpad (MBP early 2011), le système était devenu ultra lent avec la roue multicolore à toutes les sauces... Heureusement pour une fois, j'avais fait un clone sur disque dur externe. Ca a mis 10h à tout retransférer mais au moins tout fonctionne à nouveau parfaitement bien ! 

J'attendrai donc la combo pour la 10.12.1 !


----------



## wontolla (22 Septembre 2016)

sylko a dit:


> Ouvre l'application > Trousseaux d'accès et sélectionne (dans la colonne de gauche) les certificats qui te causent problème et modifie les paramètres


Cela n'a pas fonctionné.
En revanche, si je supprime Avast Antivirus, je n'ai plus ce problème.
Après désinstallation et réinstallation, le message apparaît mais plus que pour un seul compte.
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## xixa (22 Septembre 2016)

bonsoir à tous 

pour l'instant sierra tourne bien sur mon imac mid 2011 i5 21". j'ai gagné en vélocité mais j'ai pas vérifié si j'avais gagné en capacité de stockage. la seule chose que j'ai remarqué c'est le wifi qui ne se remet pas systématiquement après une mise en veille. parfois il se reconnecte, parfois je dois aller chercher mon réseau pour ravoir le net. (j'espère que je suis clair dans ce que je dis. je m'excuse si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est dû à la fatigue)


----------



## kilgore22 (22 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installer Sierra, sur mon MBP Late 2011 (dual core,  4GO de ram, 1TO DD).

l'installation c'est bien passée, téléchargement via l'App store ultra rapide, installation propre.

Toutefois au premier lancement grosse panique, ça a chauffé beaucoup et ça a ramé  pas mal :
- globalement mon mac n'etait pas fluide du tout , alors qu'il fonctionnait du tonnerre sous el capitan
- l'ensemble des applis ramaient (safari, mail, spotify , et app store), une maj de One drive a mis 20 minutes à s'installer
- La roue chromatique était chronique

Après un redémarrage, l'OS semble un peu plus stable, mais ça mouline beaucoup plus que sous el capitan qui était beaucoup plus fluide que mavericks.

- Siri a la premiere utilisation à mis 10 sec a se lancer, et j'ai un décalage entre la réponse et l'affichage, lorsque je passe via le dock,   via le raccourci finder c'est plus rapide.

- Safari semble plus rapide a l'affichage des pages, toutefois j'ai eut le droit à la roue chromatique lorsque j'ai commencer à taper ce message.

- Office 2016  works fine pour ce que j'ai vu

- le centre de notification est plus fluide, il avait tendance a ramer sous EC

Globallement, l'OS semble beaucoup plus gourmand en Ram et en ressource processeur, toutefois les app & fonctions "propriétaire apple" semblent plus optimisées sur cet OS, même si pour mail je ne vois aucune grosse différence.


----------



## Zorglub38 (22 Septembre 2016)

kilgore22 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai installer Sierra, sur mon MBP Late 2011 (dual core,  4GO de ram, 1TO DD).
> 
> ...


Lors de la mise à jour mon mbpr mi-2014 a chauffer pas mal pendant environ 5-6 h avec une charge ram aux alentours de 6go puis ensuite tout est redevenu normal et semblable à El Capitan avec les nouveautés en plus. De toutes façons un message était apparu dans la session admin m'informant que l'optimisation du système pouvait entrainer un ralentissement du système et une chauffe.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Septembre 2016)

Un p'tit bug après avoir redémarré ma bécane, chose que je n'avais pas fait depuis l'install, pas de pointeur !
Il a fallu redémarrer de force pour le voir revenir ...

A suivre...


----------



## Zorglub38 (23 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un p'tit bug après avoir redémarré ma bécane, chose que je n'avais pas fait depuis l'install, pas de pointeur !
> Il a fallu redémarrer de force pour le voir revenir ...
> 
> A suivre...


Ca m'est arrivé une fois également et le pointeur est revenu au bout d'une minute ! Depuis plus de soucis.


----------



## edf84 (23 Septembre 2016)

Installation de MacOS Sierra le matin de sa sortie sur mon Mac Book Pro de 2015. 
Aucun problème, tout fonctionne très bien et j'ai même l'impression que cet OS est plus stable et plus rapide que le précédant.
Pour le moment j'en suis vraiment très content.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Septembre 2016)

Les problèmes de wifi commencent à se révéler.
Plus j'utilise Sierra et plus le wifi se montre instable.
Les sorties de veille se font souvent en déconnexion, il faut quelques secondes pour retrouver la connexion wifi.
Safari mouline et parfois se fige 10 à 30 secondes à l'ouverture des pages web avec la roue multicolore... les flux radios et la relève de mails souffrent du même problème.

Connexion wifi en déplacement type hôtel : c'est catastrophique en comparaison à El Capitan.
Presque inutilisable.

Ça rappelle les problèmes rencontrés avec Yosemite.

D'autres appareils à la maison ne souffrent pas de ce type de problèmes, ce n'est pas la fibre à la  maison qui est donc en cause.

Pour le reste toujours bien.


----------



## Zorglub38 (23 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Les problèmes de wifi commencent à se révéler.
> Plus j'utilise Sierra et plus le wifi se montre instable.
> Les sorties de veille se font souvent en déconnexion, il faut quelques secondes pour retrouver la connexion wifi.
> Safari mouline et parfois se fige 10 à 30 secondes à l'ouverture des pages web avec la roue multicolore... les flux radios et la relève de mails souffrent du même problème.
> ...


Comment as-tu installé macOS Sierra, en clean ou en update et depuis quel système ?


----------



## dragao13 (23 Septembre 2016)

Update depuis El Capitan.


----------



## Zorglub38 (23 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Update depuis El Capitan.


oui comme moi mais je ne rencontre pas tous ces problèmes de wifi tout au plus parfois en sortie de veille, safari mouline sans trouve rla page alors que le wifi semble connecté et puis ça repart. Certainement réglé lors d'une prochaine mise à jour. Sinon tu as d'autres problèmes ?


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Septembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chez moi, je n'ai pas constaté encore de bugs ... j'ai pas trop cherché non plus mais il est d'ores et déjà très stable et bien véloce.
> Il me donne une impression de fluidité légèrement accrue par rapport à EC.
> Je n'utilise pas d'appli exotiques mais tout mon matoss marche dessus, Office et compagnie sont nickels.
> La communication entre mon MBA, iPad air 2 et iPhone 5S rien à redire...
> Pour l'instant j'en suis très satisfait ... je dirais même du jamais vu pour une version 10.X.0 !



Bonjour,
Tu as quelle version de Office ?
Car chez moi Microsoft Word bug à tout va sur El Capitan.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Septembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> oui comme moi mais je ne rencontre pas tous ces problèmes de wifi tout au plus parfois en sortie de veille, safari mouline sans trouve rla page alors que le wifi semble connecté et puis ça repart. Certainement réglé lors d'une prochaine mise à jour. Sinon tu as d'autres problèmes ?


Pour l'instant ... c'est le seul truc qui cloche mais ça reste utilisable.
En fibre optique, j'ai le comportement que tu décris mais avec des connexions plus faiblardes comme dans les hôtels, là c'est la même cata que sous yoyo !


hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu as quelle version de Office ?
> Car chez moi Microsoft Word bug à tout va sur El Capitan.


Office 2011 et aucun problème à signaler pour l'instant sur Sierra comme sur EC précédemment.
Office 2016 je ne le tenterai qu'après 2 bonne piges de patch comme tous les produits Microsoft en somme.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Septembre 2016)

J'avais la version 2011, c'était plein de bug, j'ai maintenant la 2016 en 15.13.3 64bits et c'est pareil.
Le bug est surtout à l'ouverture et à la fermeture, ça rame et cela ne se passe pas souvent comme il faut.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Septembre 2016)

Essaie de désinstaller et de réinstaller...


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'avais la version 2011, c'était plein de bug, j'ai maintenant la 2016 en 15.13.3 64bits et c'est pareil.
> Le bug est surtout à l'ouverture et à la fermeture, ça rame et cela ne se passe pas souvent comme il faut.





dragao13 a dit:


> Essaie de désinstaller et de réinstaller...


On est hors sujet, non ?


----------



## dragao13 (23 Septembre 2016)

Un peu ... mais ça permet de savoir si word merde sous Sierra ou pas selon les configs !
Vu le nombre d'utilisateurs d'Office, ça a son importance sur l'avis qu'on peut donner sur Sierra.


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2016)

Il y a un fil concernant les applications compatibles (ou non...) avec macOS Sierra qui me paraît mieux correspondre à votre sujet de discussion.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Septembre 2016)

Oui, désolé, je pensais être sur le post des applis qui fonctionnent sous Sierra, j'ai juste sauté sur l'occasion étant donné qu'on parlait de Office sur ce post.


----------



## tmrfromno (23 Septembre 2016)

Je rencontre pour ma part uniquement 2 problèmes :

Le bluetooth dont Apple force l'activation à chaque démarrage après extinction du mac. reset SMC et PRAM ne change rien.
Et le bug connu de la résolution sur écran externe qui reste en 1080p, corrigé dans la 1ere beta 10.12.1

Le reste, ça va à peu près.


----------



## tboy (23 Septembre 2016)

Moi je suis globalement satisfait. Mais comment fait-on pour choisir les répertoires qu'on ne veut pas synchroniser avec iCloud dans Documents ? Je vois que par défaut n'est pas synchronisé le folder "Microsoft user data", et il est taggé avec un nuage barré. 
Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment on configure ça ? Comment puis-je faire de meme avec un autre folder ?


----------



## Rikly (23 Septembre 2016)

Pourquoi faut-il qu'à chaque mise-à-jour, on perde plus que l'on gagne. La liste de ce qui ne  fonctionne plus (amélioration Finder et autres) et éloquente. Apple continue avec son système sans couleur, son dock merdique, ses ancien bogues toujours présents. Et tout ça pour avoir un Siri qui 9 fois sur dix ne comprend pas ce qu'on lui dit, c'en est trop. A la poubelle Sierra. Bien heureux d'avoir cloné mes disques durs et je vais retourner vite fait sous El Capitan. Cette fois, je suis arrivé au stade où Apple commence à me faire vraiment ch.... avec ses mises-à-jours, génératrices de revenus les éditeurs de logiciels et leurs mises-à-jour payantes.


MacOS Sierra = Décevant, décevant, décevant…


----------



## Le docteur (23 Septembre 2016)

Faut pas déconner.
Avant quand le wifi me lâchait, je devais le relancer ET relancer Safari. Là il suffit de relancer le wifi.
Il y a progrès, donc. Et ça n'a pris que deux versions à s'améliorer. La fois prochaine le wifi redevient stable.
Trèves de conneries, réellement, je trouve Sierra bien moins pourri que les deux précédents.


----------



## Quentin-Gabriel (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, j'ai constaté un petit problème graphique. Au démarrage, le système nous demande presque instantanément de rentrer le mot de passe, puis la barre de chargement apparaît en dessous de l'icône du compte utilisateur. Mais au milieu du chargement, l'écran s'assombrit et tout l'écran devient pixelisé (c'est assez dégueulasse). Cela arrive à d'autres ou c'est juste chez moi ?


----------



## Alexis176 (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis la mise à jour vers Sierra, j'ai un problème avec Safari : je ne peux plus télécharger :/ Lorsque qu'un téléchargement commence, l'utilisation en mémoire bondit et quelques instants après le téléchargement s'arrête avec le message "La connexion réseau a été perdue" (je suis en fibre, ethernet, tout fonctionne). Il n'y a que sous Safari que je constate ce souci car j'ai essayé le même fichier avec Chrome et Firefox et il se termine normalement.
Suis-je le seul touché ? Une idée ? (j'ai supprimé le fichier des pref, nettoyer le cache et les cookies)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2016)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Suis-je le seul touché ?





Quentin-Gabriel a dit:


> Cela arrive à d'autres ou c'est juste chez moi ?



Ben, il semblerait que vous ne soyez pas nombreux en tout cas…


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2016)

Tain c'est toujours pas réglé ces probèmes de WIFI ?? C'est fou ça... j'en ai jamais eu, c'est vraiment zarbi comme truc et ça me rendrait dingue.
Bon ça fait pas envie pour l'instant ce Sierra, comme d'hab quoi, on vous laisse essuyer les plâtres


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Septembre 2016)

J'ai trouvé ce lien en faisant des recherches de compatibilité de soft avec Sierra: http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/macos-sierra-10-12-compatible-apps.1977335/

On y trouve une liste intéressante ;-)


----------



## sinbad21 (24 Septembre 2016)

Et les problèmes de Bluetooth ? Ils sont réglés les problèmes de Bluetooth ? Quand la souris Logitech cesse brusquement de fonctionner, en fait quand le Bluetooth cesse de fonctionner pour quoi que ce soit, et qu'il faut mettre en veille profonde ou fermer la session pour retrouver le Bluetooth ? Alors ? Alors c'est toujours pareil. Apple ne sait pas gérer le Bluetooth mieux que le WiFi. Si je démarre sur la partition Bootcamp avec Windows 10, jamais de problème. Donc ça vient bien de l'OS d'Apple.


----------



## DarkMoule (24 Septembre 2016)

J'ai que des erreurs DNS depuis que j'ai fait la MAJ vers Sierra !!! Comment résoudre ce problème ? je retourne sur El Capitan ?


----------



## hubert23 (24 Septembre 2016)

Attention, MathTYPE ne fonctionne pas sur la dernière beta de Sierra.
J'ai du revenir à la beta 10.12 version 16A313A.
N'installez pas la version 16A320A


----------



## yeuds (24 Septembre 2016)

MBP 13" 2011, attention pas d'universal clipboard!
Je soupçonne Handoff et pas de BLE sur ce modèle => pas de communication entre iPhone et Mac..


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2016)

marrant tout de même : je n'ai jamais eu de problème de wifi (en tout cas aucun qui ne se règle plus difficilement qu'en désactivant et réactivant le wifi)  et pas plus de problème BT (souris, clavier, enceinte bose…).

@JPTK : tu peux y aller. Sierra rules !
mais comme d'habitude tu te fais un bon clone avant de passer à l'acte.
Ciao

@yeuds : quand tu dis - soupçonnes -pas de communication, c'est rien ? pas de synchro ? pas de passerelle Messages/sms sur le même réseau wifi ? Plus de iCloud… Ou ? …


----------



## yeuds (24 Septembre 2016)

@da capo Si, pas de problème de synchro iCloud, Messages etc.
Seulement problèmes depuis Mavericks, HandOff non pris en charge pour appli telles que Mail ou Pages, pas de bluetooth, pas Airdrop


----------



## granul (24 Septembre 2016)

Le seul problème est ceci:
La mise à jour a été effacée depuis son téléchargement sur le serveur de mises à jour de logiciels Apple.(301) Mise a jour Amelie 6.01, cette mise a jour semble avoir été fait mais reviens a chaque fois. J'ai essayé de réparé en vidant le cache mais sans succès


----------



## tmrfromno (24 Septembre 2016)

JPTK a dit:


> Tain c'est toujours pas réglé ces probèmes de WIFI ?? C'est fou ça... j'en ai jamais eu, c'est vraiment zarbi comme truc et ça me rendrait dingue.
> Bon ça fait pas envie pour l'instant ce Sierra, comme d'hab quoi, on vous laisse essuyer les plâtres



Il n'y a strictement plus aucun problème de WiFi sur Macintosh depuis qu'Apple a viré Discoveryd sous Yosemite, il y a bien plus d'un an.
Tous ceux qui ont désormais des problèmes n'ont rien d'autre qu'un réseau instable et/ou micro-coupures.


----------



## Zorglub38 (24 Septembre 2016)

Rikly a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il qu'à chaque mise-à-jour, on perde plus que l'on gagne. La liste de ce qui ne  fonctionne plus (amélioration Finder et autres) et éloquente. Apple continue avec son système sans couleur, son dock merdique, ses ancien bogues toujours présents. Et tout ça pour avoir un Siri qui 9 fois sur dix ne comprend pas ce qu'on lui dit, c'en est trop. A la poubelle Sierra. Bien heureux d'avoir cloné mes disques durs et je vais retourner vite fait sous El Capitan. Cette fois, je suis arrivé au stade où Apple commence à me faire vraiment ch.... avec ses mises-à-jours, génératrices de revenus les éditeurs de logiciels et leurs mises-à-jour payantes.
> 
> 
> MacOS Sierra = Décevant, décevant, décevant…


Je trouve que tu es très dur avec Sierra ! Pour ma part je retrouve un El Capitan en mieux : plus fluide, siri, fichiers icloud). J'hésitais également à faire la mise à jour étant sur un 10.11 en version finale et optimisé sans souci majeur. Mais j'ai tenté et je suis surpris par rapport aux autres versions antérieures qui étaient truffées de bug à la première sortie. Peut être ta machine est-elle défaillante ?


----------



## SonicMaT (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous.
Pour ma part le wifi est plus qu'instable. En gros impossible de se connecter. Par contre le partage de connexion avec l'iPhone en USB marche parfaitement. 
Je vous met une vidéo pour montrer le problème ce sera plus parlant. 





Je suis sur un MacBook Air 2013.
J'ai trouvé des tutos pour les problèmes de wifi mais je ne sais pas s'ils peuvent s'appliquer à des cas comme le mien. www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/24117/wifi-macos-sierra-10-12-reparer

Avez vous un avis ?
Merci !


----------



## frederic13 (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir , j'ai installé hier Sierra , et j'ai deux problèmes depuis .
Au démarrage de l'ordi  ( iMac 2011 )  au milieu du changement un trait bleu horizontal se trouve en haut de l'écran oui il part .
ET deuxièmement l'économiser d'écran démarre et au bout de 20 secondes s'arrête et l'écran se retrouve tout noir .
Quelqu'un a se type de problème ?
Merci


----------



## frederic13 (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour a tous et toutes .
J'ai pu hier soir réparer  mon économiseur d'écran en faisant une bidouille .
Mais voila ce que j'ai a un moment quand j'allume mon ordi ? ( iMac)
Quelqu'un d'autre  ?
Merci


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est juste pendant l'allumage ce trait en haut ?


Essaye de réinitialiser la pram https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT204063


----------



## frederic13 (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour ,
Oui   
La pompe apparait  , et à la moitié du chargement le trait apparait ,puis disparait 2 secondes après .
J'ai jamais eu ça avec tous les OS avant .


----------



## sphillips (25 Septembre 2016)

Finalement j'ai réussi à installer Sierra sans souci  
J'ai fait un nettoyage avec Onyx avant l'installation et tout s'est bien déroulé par la suite. J'ai également résolu mon problème de balayage d'écran avec le trackpad. Il y a une option dans Paramètres/Trackpad qui permet de choisir le balayage entre 3 et 4 doigts. Par défaut il avait remis 3 doigts, ce qui ne fonctionnait pas chez moi. Je suis repassé à 4 doigts et tout roule !


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

@frederic13
Ton screenshot dans la réponse #378 est généralement un signe annonciateur d'un problème avec la puce ou la carte graphique. A voir dans le futur, mais pour moi aucun rapport avec Sierra.


----------



## hubert23 (25 Septembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Qui a installé Sierra sur une machine non officiellement supportée ? MacBook Pro mid 2009 par exemple.


Installé sur un iMac mid 2010 processeur i3, ça tourne super ... mais il y a 12 Go de RAM


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

hubert23 a dit:


> Installé sur un iMac mid 2010 processeur i3, ça tourne super ... mais il y a 12 Go de RAM



... et c'est une machine supportée officiellement.

La personne demande ce que ça donne d'installer, via un patch, Sierra sur une machine non compatible...


----------



## hdaiforever (25 Septembre 2016)

sphillips a dit:


> Finalement j'ai réussi à installer Sierra sans souci
> J'ai fait un nettoyage avec Onyx avant l'installation et tout s'est bien déroulé par la suite. J'ai également résolu mon problème de balayage d'écran avec le trackpad. Il y a une option dans Paramètres/Trackpad qui permet de choisir le balayage entre 3 et 4 doigts. Par défaut il avait remis 3 doigts, ce qui ne fonctionnait pas chez moi. Je suis repassé à 4 doigts et tout roule !



Bonjour,
Tu peux nous en dire plus sur le nettoyage effectué ?
Merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Septembre 2016)

De mon côté parfois c'est quand j'éteins le mac qu'apparaît un écran avec pleins d'artefacts pixelisés (iMac 5K Late 2014).
Sinon un peu dégoûté que certaines app de backup (la mienne Intego backup manager pro) ont des soucis visiblement avec les nas et mots de passe session.
J'ai l'impression comme expliqué plus haut que Chrono Sync est davantage stable.
Je n'arrive pas à m'y faire avec la nouvelle interface de Personal Backup.
J'aimais bien manager pro car discrète en arrière plan et aucune lenteur : tant pis...


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Septembre 2016)

sinon l'app "parlez et traduisez" n'est plus compatible sur mac OS Sierra.


----------



## oflorent (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, aviez-vous remarqué que le passage sous OS Sierra ne permettait plus d'avoir comme MDP en ouverture de session celui d'icloud ? En effet, travaillant avec un SSD crypté avec FileVault, j'ai maintenant à rentrer mon MDP ICLOUD pour déverrouiller mon SSD, puis celui de ma session. Je précise que, ayant plusieurs sessions, je ne peux activer l'ouverture de session automatique. Etes-vous dans le même cas que moi ?


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

oflorent a dit:


> Bonjour, aviez-vous remarqué que le passage sous OS Sierra ne permettait plus d'avoir comme MDP en ouverture de session celui d'icloud ? En effet, travaillant avec un SSD crypté avec FileVault, j'ai maintenant à rentrer mon MDP ICLOUD pour déverrouiller mon SSD, puis celui de ma session. Je précise que, ayant plusieurs sessions, je ne peux activer l'ouverture de session automatique. Etes-vous dans le même cas que moi ?



Ah bon? Il n'y a plus la case à cocher pour utiliser le même mdp?


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Après une petite recherche: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7678187?start=0&tstart=0



Donc il semblerait que maintenant on doive manuellement reseigner le mot de passe.... Après tu peux toujours mettre le même que celui d'iCloud....


----------



## sphillips (25 Septembre 2016)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux nous en dire plus sur le nettoyage effectué ?
> Merci.



J'ai fait une automation de base : 
Vérification du disque dur, permissions, scripts de maintenance, et toute la partie nettoyage (caches, noyau....)


----------



## oflorent (25 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Après une petite recherche: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7678187?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> 
> 
> Donc il semblerait que maintenant on doive manuellement reseigner le mot de passe.... Après tu peux toujours mettre le même que celui d'iCloud....



En termes de sécurité, c'est peut-être mieux de ne pas avoir le même.


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Septembre 2016)

Chez moi la syncronisation locale des calendriers entre Sierra et iOS 9 ne fonctionne plus, il indique un message d'erreur de serveur de synchronisation. Je n'ai pas testé sous iOS 10 car ne ne compte pas mettre mon iPhone à jour pour l'instant. Quelqu'un a constaté le même problème?

EDIT: Il a même fait quitter iTunes une fois et un redémarrage n'a servi à rien


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Est-ce que vous avez aussi remarqué ce bug lors du démarrage sur la beta de 10.12.1?

- La barre de progression commence presque tout à la fin (elle est déja complété au 4/5)
- Elle n'arrive pas vraiment au bout, il n'y a plus le léger fondu et on voit d'abord le fond d'écran flouté, puis les différents comptes qui apparaissent.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez aussi remarqué ce bug lors du démarrage sur la beta de 10.12.1?


Ici on parle de la version finale, pas des versions bêta, les bugs ne sont pas les mêmes et il faut remonter directement à Apple les problèmes.


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ici on parle de la version finale, pas des versions bêta, les bugs ne sont pas les mêmes et il faut remonter directement à Apple les problèmes.



Si vous voyez le nombre de rapports que je fais à Apple (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu on m'a proposé le programme Appleseed)! Alors là le bug me paraît tellement gros et bizarre que j'aimerais juste savoir si quelque à les même problèmes... mais je l'ai signalé à Apple (qui, si c'est un bug avéré, ne tiendra pas compte du rapport avant 10.13 ou 10.14...)


----------



## frederic13 (25 Septembre 2016)

Re bonjour ,
Pour mon souci de pixelisation il me semble de Quentin Gabriel dans un post page 19  et la même chose que mois , au milieu du chargement , l'écran devient plus sombre te cette pixelisation sort puis s'en va , et le logiciel se charge .
Quelqu'un d'autre a la même chose ?
merc iet bonn week end


----------



## Doug74 (25 Septembre 2016)

frederic13 a dit:


> Re bonjour ,
> Pour mon souci de pixelisation il me semble de Quentin Gabriel dans un post page 19  et la même chose que mois , au milieu du chargement , l'écran devient plus sombre te cette pixelisation sort puis s'en va , et le logiciel se charge .
> Quelqu'un d'autre a la même chose ?
> merc iet bonn week end



J'ai exactement le même soucis!


----------



## frederic13 (25 Septembre 2016)

Cool , enfin si on peut dire ça , je suis pas le seul 
Donc je peux laisser tomber un problème matériel .


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Et personne n'a installé la beta 10.12.1 pour confirmer ou infirmer mon bug?


----------



## marenostrum (25 Septembre 2016)

j'avais un truc semblable avec El Capitan installé par Apple, sur mon iMac 5K, fin 2015. la barre de progression se coupait pendant le démarrage. mais Sierra a réglé le problème.
j'ai l'impression que ça se passe que pour les iMac qui utilisent le Fusion Drive.


----------



## oflorent (25 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Après une petite recherche: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7678187?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> 
> 
> Donc il semblerait que maintenant on doive manuellement reseigner le mot de passe.... Après tu peux toujours mettre le même que celui d'iCloud....



J'ai vérifié dans les préférences utilisateurs et groupes, tu n'as plus le choix anciennement proposé : utiliser le MDP iCloud. A priori, cela a sauté avec la version 10.11.4. Sans doute un MAJ de sécurité suite aux soucis rencontrés par Apple avec iCloud ?


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> j'avais un truc semblable avec El Capitan installé par Apple, sur mon iMac 5K, fin 2015. la barre de progression se coupait pendant le démarrage. mais Sierra a réglé le problème.
> j'ai l'impression que ça se passe que pour les iMac qui utilisent le Fusion Drive.



Merci pour ton retour. Donc tu es bien sous 10.12.1 BETA et tu ne rencontres:

- Ni le bug de la barre de progression qui commence vers le milieu (Bon après reset de la pram je ne l'ai plus non plus) ?
- Ni le bug où il n'y a plus l'animation (fondu), et une lenteur avant l'apparition des divers comptes, lorsque cette même pomme disparaît pour laisser place à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session / la session directement ?

edit: Après plusieurs tests, je remarque que quand la barre apparaît bien au début, elle disparaît vers le milieu pour laisser place d'abord au fond d'écran de la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, puis à cette dernière, toujours par "escalier" et sans le petit fondu lors de la disparition de la pomme (qui devrait directement nous amener sur la fenêtre d'ouverture, sans ce petit délais où on voit que le fond d'écran avec flou gaussien de cette même fenêtre)

Merci d'avance de ta réponse


----------



## Rikly (25 Septembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Je trouve que tu es très dur avec Sierra ! Pour ma part je retrouve un El Capitan en mieux : plus fluide, siri, fichiers icloud). J'hésitais également à faire la mise à jour étant sur un 10.11 en version finale et optimisé sans souci majeur. Mais j'ai tenté et je suis surpris par rapport aux autres versions antérieures qui étaient truffées de bug à la première sortie. Peut être ta machine est-elle défaillante ?



Je remercie Bombich et son CC Carbon copy cloner, qui m'a permis de retrouver ma machine comme elle était avant et cela en 30 minutes. Bien heureux d'avoir fait un clone de mon disque dur avant la mise-à-jour.


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Alors marenostrum et les autres qui ont installé la 10.12.1 beta vous avez aussi les bugs au démarrage ?



Et sinon je viens de remarquer qu'on ne peut pas laisser d'avis sur l'App Store pour macOS Sierra!!! Y a t il une raison qui m'échappe ou Apple a tout simplement empêché les avis pour ce système ?


----------



## Doug74 (25 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Alors marenostrum et les autres qui ont installé la 10.12.1 beta vous avez aussi les bugs au démarrage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et sinon je viens de remarquer qu'on ne peut pas laisser d'avis sur l'App Store pour macOS Sierra!!! Y a t il une raison qui m'échappe ou Apple a tout simplement empêché les avis pour ce système ?



Je pense que le bug d'affichage au démarrage est purement logiciel, il se manifeste de façon différente selon le modèle de mac (barre noire, pixelisation, écran noir puis retour à la normale...),  je suis retourné sous El Capitan pour vérifier, aucune trace d'un quelconque bug d'affichage ou ralentissement, puis j'ai refais une clean install de Sierra et rebelote! Je pense que le mieux que nous ayons à faire est d'attendre.... 
J'ai déjà passé trop de temps à essayer de débuger IOS et macOS ces derniers jours!! Une semaine entre les 2 sorties des logiciels n'est pas de trop! [emoji36]


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Alors marenostrum et les autres qui ont installé la 10.12.1 beta vous avez aussi les bugs au démarrage ?


C'est difficile de comprendre que ce message ne traite pas des version bêta ? 

Créer donc un message spécifique mentionnant que c'est pour une version bêta de macOS Sierra et ça ira peut-être mieux.


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Doug74 a dit:


> Je pense que le bug d'affichage au démarrage est purement logiciel, il se manifeste de façon différente selon le modèle de mac (barre noire, pixelisation, écran noir puis retour à la normale...),  je suis retourné sous El Capitan pour vérifier, aucune trace d'un quelconque bug d'affichage ou ralentissement, puis j'ai refais une clean install de Sierra et rebelote! Je pense que le mieux que nous ayons à faire est d'attendre....
> J'ai déjà passé trop de temps à essayer de débuger IOS et macOS ces derniers jours!! Une semaine entre les 2 sorties des logiciels n'est pas de trop! [emoji36]



Oui je pense aussi que c'est logiciel... Mais je ne comprends pas que, depuis Yosemite, les systèmes sont moins bugués (autant graphiquement, en terme d'animations et de fonctions) que dans les GM et version dites "finales"... Il y a plus qu'à attendre... Et ça continue, Apple, pour bien ajouter quelques frustrations à maintenant empêcher Sierra de venir dans la catégorie "Achats", ce qui fait qu'à la sortie de 10.13, il sera impossible de télécharger à nouveau 10.12... et toujours pour Sierra, on ne peut plus laisser d'avis sur ça fiche sur le mac app store... 

Sans compter les mutliples autres bugs présents soit depuis la beta 1, soit depuis la GM...



Moi qui me réjouissait d'installer Sierra qui, dans les premières beta me paraissait parfait, je vais être contraint de rester une année de plus sous Mavericks...


----------



## mat1696 (25 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est difficile de comprendre que ce message ne traite pas des version bêta ?
> 
> Créer donc un message spécifique mentionnant que c'est pour une version bêta de macOS Sierra et ça ira peut-être mieux.



Désolé, mais je pense pas que c'est utile de créer un fil pour parler d'animation au démarrage et de barre de progression qui ne progresse pas, toujours au boot...


Et tous ceux qui sont ici sont soit beta testeurs, soit très intéressé au développement de macOS... Ce n'est pas ici qu'on va retrouver Mr et Mme Michu qui n'y connaissent rien...


----------



## proviso34 (25 Septembre 2016)

ma config matériel:
macbook air 4.2
Intel Core i5
Process 1,7GHz
1 processeur à 2 coeurs
Mem 4 Go
version SMC 1.63f66
Toute dernière version officielle de Sierra installée avant hier = multiples bugs.
Mail ne charge pas ou partiellement les messages de mes bl, et quitte innopinément.
Safari, Opéra, deviennent nettement plus lents. Google devient instable.
Siri ne fonctionne pas du tout.
L'ensemble de mes logiciels photo NIKON rament un max.
Diverses applis pas à jour sur cet OS, dont ONYX 
actions: nettoyages ONYX, contrôle disque, scripts, désactivation Siri, redémarrage, réactivation Siri, réparation permissions, etc .. rien n'y fait.
Je repasse illico sur El Capitan, qui fonctionnait parfaitement.
Heureusement j'avais fait une sauvegarde externe complète avant installation, vieille et bonne habitude.
Je ne suis pas prêt de revenir sur ce nouvel OS ...


----------



## marenostrum (26 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour. Donc tu es bien sous 10.12.1 BETA et tu ne rencontres:
> 
> - Ni le bug de la barre de progression qui commence vers le milieu (Bon après reset de la pram je ne l'ai plus non plus) ?
> - Ni le bug où il n'y a plus l'animation (fondu), et une lenteur avant l'apparition des divers comptes, lorsque cette même pomme disparaît pour laisser place à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session / la session directement ?
> ...


non, je ne suis pas en beta, mais 10.12 (16A323). et je n'ai plus le bug au démarrage. je l'avais quand j'avais El Capitan, installé d'office dans la machine, au moment de l'achat. donc Sierra a résolu ce problème chez moi.


----------



## marenostrum (26 Septembre 2016)

proviso34 a dit:


> ma config matériel:
> macbook air 4.2
> Intel Core i5
> Process 1,7GHz
> ...


ta machine a très peu de RAM, pour Sierra.


----------



## kaos (26 Septembre 2016)

4GB suffisent largement pour faire tourner El capitan ou Sierra dans une utilisation standard (Web films musique Photos etc ..)
_En fait il faut au minimum 2GB mais là par contre je pense que ça doit être vraiment juste _


----------



## franpasc (26 Septembre 2016)

ia orana,
Mise à jour Sierra 10.12 faite sur MbP non retina de 2011 et tout va bien...
Siri un peu trop présent et fait encore trop peu de choses, mais bon.
Si vous utilisez monolingual, et que vous n'habitez pas la France, pensez à bien décocher l'endroit ou vous vous trouvez...
De Polynésie, j'avais bêtement décoché France, comme avant, et je me retrouve avec des apps en anglais ;-)
Subtil les langages sous Sierra...


----------



## mat1696 (26 Septembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> non, je ne suis pas en beta, mais 10.12 (16A323). et je n'ai plus le bug au démarrage. je l'avais quand j'avais El Capitan, installé d'office dans la machine, au moment de l'achat. donc Sierra a résolu ce problème chez moi.



Ok, justement moi Sierra avait aussi résolu le problème, jusqu'à ce que j'installe cette beta... Espérons que pour une fois ils corrigeront un bug que je signale...


----------



## axcdromo (26 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement, sur mon iMac 27" Quadri coeurs, je n'ai que la fonction "SIRI" qui est vraiment nouveau. "L'image dans l'image" ne fonctionne que rarement. La copie de fichiers ou d'images de mon iPhone directement ne fonctionne pas ( iPhone 4S ). Le reste ( Apple Watch, Apple TV, Airdrop, ne marche pas non plus. Du coup, par rapport à El Capitan, je ne vois pas beaucoup de différences suffisantes pour être très joyeux. Cela dit, pas de bugs, installation facile, rien à reconfigurer sauf les ancienne versions de Java.


----------



## rvhtra (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai arpenté ce fil de discussion à la recherche de remontées concernant l'autonomie (batterie) avec ce nouvel OS, mais n'ai rien trouvé. Je précise que je ne suis pas encore passé sur ce nouvel OS, car je souhaite d'abord savoir si les performances de la batterie restent "identiques" à celles que l'on peut avoir sur El Capitan. 

À titre indicatif, je possède un iMac 2011 que j'ai passé sous Sierra, mais le problème ne se pose évidement pas sur cette machine. C'est plutôt concernant mon MacBook Air (début 2014).

Merci d'avance


----------



## Doug74 (26 Septembre 2016)

rvhtra a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai arpenté ce fil de discussion à la recherche de remontées concernant l'autonomie (batterie) avec ce nouvel OS, mais n'ai rien trouvé. Je précise que je ne suis pas encore passé sur ce nouvel OS, car je souhaite d'abord savoir si les performances de la batterie restent "identiques" à celles que l'on peut avoir sur El Capitan.
> 
> ...



Personnellement je n'ai noté aucune différence en terme d'autonomie sur batterie sur un macbook pro Retina début 2015. De ce côté la, ça marche plutôt pas mal... [emoji106]


----------



## mat1696 (26 Septembre 2016)

rvhtra a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai arpenté ce fil de discussion à la recherche de remontées concernant l'autonomie (batterie) avec ce nouvel OS, mais n'ai rien trouvé. Je précise que je ne suis pas encore passé sur ce nouvel OS, car je souhaite d'abord savoir si les performances de la batterie restent "identiques" à celles que l'on peut avoir sur El Capitan.
> 
> ...



Mon MBP n'étant officiellement pas compatible je ne peux tester Sierra que sur mon iMac.

Mais les divers retours que j'ai vu parlent d'une légère baisse par rapport à El Capitan, qui avait une assez forte baisser par rapport à Mavericks.


Là je viens de voir sur le forum Appleseed que quelque un se plaignait de souci de batterie avec un MacBook air. Après c'est dans la beta de 10.12.1...


Mon conseil: Si tu as vraiment besoin d'une ou plusieurs nouveautés de Sierra, installe-le, quitte à perdre un peu d'autonomie, mais si c'est juste pour "avoir le dernier os à la mode", attend encore plus de retours et la version 10.12.3 voir 10.12.4 avant de te lancer...



ps: Moi avec mon iMac fin 2013 et MBP mi 2009, je suis toujours sous Mavericks...


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Mon MBP n'étant officiellement pas compatible je ne peux tester Sierra que sur mon iMac.





mat1696 a dit:


> MBP mi 2009,


Tu as essayé cette méthode... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/09/ins...ra-sur-un-macbook-pro-2009-incompatible-95702 ... ?


----------



## mat1696 (27 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé cette méthode... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/09/ins...ra-sur-un-macbook-pro-2009-incompatible-95702 ... ?



Oui merci je suis au courant du patch  Mais je test Sierra sur mon iMac et il y a encore pas mal de choses qui me gênent. Alors je vais attendre, si (et je l'espère) cela arrive, la correction des soucis qui me gênent avant de tenter l'install sur mon MBP 

Merci quand même


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Septembre 2016)

iTunes 12.5.5.21.
Je ne suis pas certain que les changements cosmétiques apportent une meilleures lisibilité. Question de goûts et de couleurs.

Imac 27" En lecture vidéo depuis iTunes, petit problème avec le curseur de la Magic Mouse. La flèche curseur disparait et il faut cliquer plusieurs fois pour qu'elle réapparaisse. Pb constaté aussi bien en plein écran qu'en non plein écran. Il ne semble pas lié au logiciel MagicPrefs car le problème est le même lorsque MagicPrefs est inopérant.

Le problème n'existe pas si l'on fait la lecture vidéo directement par Quick Time Player.

*MBP 13"* Il n'existe pas non plus avec le MBP 13", qui n'a pas de souris, évidemment !


----------



## jfkm (27 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir

MB Air début 2014
4GO de ram

Pour ma part, Sierra fonctionne sans soucis (bureautique exclusivement).

Pas de bug graphique au démarrage.

La copie de fichiers ou d'images de mon iPhone directement : c'est OK 

Apple TV : c'est OK

Airdrop: c'est OK

 "L'image dans l'image" : Je ne sais pas ce que c'est...


----------



## Rektiligne (27 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

De mon côté, je n'ai pas noté de problème fonctionnel, mais la batterie a, semble-t-il, pris un coup. L'autonomie maximale est passée de 75 à 60 % d'un seul coup (cf. Coconut Battery). Je ne sais pas si le problème vient de la mise à jour en elle-même (le Mac a presque 5 ans, et la batterie cumule plus de 1200 cycles de charge), j'ai redémarré sous El Capitan via un disque dur externe pour vérifier et l'autonomie maximale était toujours aussi faible.

Dans les faits, la différence est sensible, et ça ne m'arrange guère...


----------



## hubert23 (27 Septembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez aussi remarqué ce bug lors du démarrage sur la beta de 10.12.1?
> 
> - La barre de progression commence presque tout à la fin (elle est déja complété au 4/5)
> - Elle n'arrive pas vraiment au bout, il n'y a plus le léger fondu et on voit d'abord le fond d'écran flouté, puis les différents comptes qui apparaissent.


OUI


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2016)

@Rektiligne : j'ai un mbps mid 2010 qui cumule près de 1000 cycles de charge.
Coconut annonce 68,5% de la capacité de charge. Avant le passage à Sierra, j'étais au même état à un poil près.

Je n'ai pas noté de baisse d'autonomie, au contraire, j'ai même cru un jour à une amélioration.

Pour les autres, aucun bug repéré : pas d'artefact vidéo, pas de bug d'affichage au démarrage. Tout roule.

Cependant Siri ne me sert pas à grand chose, je pense à le désactiver.


----------



## peyret (27 Septembre 2016)

Siri est un gadget donc moi aussi désactivé


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Septembre 2016)

*À propos de Siri !*

J'ai fait quelques essais pour "voir" comment "ça marche".

J"ai commencé par lui demander d'ouvrir les Préférences Système. Il m'a fallu une demi-douzaine de tentatives pour qu'il ne confonde pas Références et Préférences. Soit il est un peu malentendant, soit je dois parler en appuyant sur les sons composés comme  "pr" et en ar-ti-cu-lant fortement.

Lorsque je lui ai demandé de fermer  Préférences Système, il m'a répondu (poliment) que cela n'était pas dans ses capacités.

Alors, Siri, gadget bruyant ou utilitaire d'avenir ?
En tous cas, je passe moins de temps à lancer les applications par le Dock qu'à ar-ti-cu-ler pour que Siri comprenne ce que je dis. Ce que l'on voit dans les films et séries de SF, ce n'est pas encore pour demain …


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Lorsque je lui ai demandé d['ouvrir la porte du SAS] il m'a répondu (poliment) :


 "I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that"​


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Alors, Siri, gadget bruyant ou utilitaire d'avenir ?
> En tous cas, je passe moins de temps à lancer les applications par le Dock qu'à ar-ti-cu-ler pour que Siri comprenne ce que je dis. Ce que l'on voit dans les films et séries de SF, ce n'est pas encore pour demain …


J'ai fait aussi le même constat, il faut répéter plusieurs fois, ce qui fait que l'on va plus vite à faire un clic que de parler.


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2016)

menu "A propos...."/onglet stockage/bouton gérer...... dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre il y a dans la colonne de gauche "Système" qui tourne depuis 1 h 00. est-ce normal ?


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

Pour les messages de Siri, j'ai déménagé les réponses ici... http://forums.macg.co/threads/les-reponses-de-siri-cest-par-ici.1285537/


----------



## Php21 (30 Septembre 2016)

Ce qui m'étonne le plus ds ce sujet "Que pensez-vous de Sierra", c'est que personne, où si peu, ne font référence au Cloud, qui si l'on ne fait pas gaffe lors de l'install, envoi tout ce qui est stocké ds "Documents" et sur "Bureau", dans ce iCloud.

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de connexion au net ultra puissante, c'est une des causes de ralentissement des machines, je crois. 

Avais-je envie d'avoir mes comptes financiers, et tout ce qui m'est très personnel sur le Cloud ? je ne crois pas.

Visiblement cela ne dérange personne !

Bref, sur mon iMac (2011,27', 12go de ram) je suis repassé à El Capitan. Ms sans le faire sur mon MacBook 2015.
Ce qui fait que mes "Documents" et mon "Bureau" sont toujours ds le Cloud. 
D'autre part, le iCloud prend la main sur le Mac, et si je veux mettre à la poubelle du Cloud un doc perso, il est également supprimé de mon iMac et de mon MacPro. Et c'est il me semble irréversible.

Des commentaires ??   

Bonne soirée à tous …


----------



## peyret (30 Septembre 2016)

Le cloud apple pour ma part, je l'ai  désactivé. Raison : je me suis fais déjà piégé par cette histoire de sauvegarde (?), c'est ce que je pensais, mais en fait il *synchronise*.... et si on supprime sur le cloud, et bien sur le mac idem...  n'ayant pas d'iphone, ....


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2016)

@Php21
Sauf erreur de ma part, l'option de synchronisation n'est pas activée par défaut lors de l'installation.
En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas eu à la désactiver lors de l'installation de MacOs.

@peyret
Une synchronisation ne poursuit pas les mêmes buts qu'une sauvegarde. Rien n'interdit à l'utilisateur de synchroniser des dossiers tout en pratiquant des sauvegardes.
Dans l'absolu, cette option cumulative (synchronisation de certains dossiers et sauvegarde globale) est certainement celle qui apporte le plus de bénéfice à l'usage.


----------



## Php21 (30 Septembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> @Php21
> Sauf erreur de ma part, l'option de synchronisation n'est pas activée par défaut lors de l'installation.
> En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas eu à la désactiver lors de l'installation de MacOs.


----------



## Php21 (30 Septembre 2016)

@da capo

Tu as raison,
C'est là où j'ai commis mon erreur, en validant et en cochant la case
Aujourd'hui, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, mais j'attends la prochaine MàJ pour installer Sierra sur l'iMac.

Question. 
Lors de la prochaine MàJ, lorsque j'installerai Sierra, il faudra la cocher où pas la cocher cette fameuse case ? Sachant que sur mon MacBook cela a été coché et que ça le restera.


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2016)

En définitive, je suis partisan du "chaque chose en son temps".
La mise à jour "nue" dans un premier temps.
L'adhésion aux options nouvelles lorsque j'en ai mesuré le potentiel positif ou restrictif en regard de mon usage.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Octobre 2016)

L'option synchronisation avec le Cloud est effectivement une option et on peut ou non la cocher (avec mon débit à 2MO, je ne me suis même pas posé la question, en ce qui me concerne). Reste que beaucoup de gens cliquent sans trop réfléchir ni comprendre et que ça a dû/ va faire quelques victimes.
Vous me direz : ils n'ont qu'à réfléchir. Mais Apple pourrait être un peu plus clair quant aux désagréments que ça peut causer. Je me serais douté pour le coup de la corbeille, mais tant qu'on ne peut pas débrayer certaines parties de ce qui est sauvegardé, ça ouvre la porte à ce genre de tentatives.


----------



## peyret (1 Octobre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous me direz : ils n'ont qu'à réfléchir.


S'ils sont compétents.... et s'ils ont un cerveau !!!


----------



## Le docteur (1 Octobre 2016)

Et si Apple n'appelait pas, comme une bonne partie des acteurs de l'informatique "transparence" ce qui en fait relève de processus opaques... ? Et si elle appliquant une vrai transparence qui consisterait à la fois à faire simple et à expliquer les concepts simplement ?
Les compétences, précisément, tout le monde ne les a pas, sinon ce ne serait pas des compétences. Un cerveau, tout le monde en a un, mais tout le monde délègue, à un moment donné à d'autres ce qu'il ne veut pas prendre le temps de penser pour utiliser son cerveau à autre chose. 
Reste qu'en informatique il existerait une voie moyenne qui consisterait à ne pas exiger des gens qu'ils soient informaticiens, mais à oser faire preuve d'un minimum d'exigence envers eux (et envers soi, quand on fournit des outils informatiques) pour que les concepts soient compréhensibles. 
Là où je te suis, c'est que beaucoup de gens ne veulent même pas comprendre les concepts et veulent cliquer jusqu'à obtenir ce qu'ils veulent sans avoir réfléchi aux conséquences.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Octobre 2016)

Un exemple de logique simple et compréhensible, selon moi : l'architecture de l'installation de nombreux logiciels chez Apple. Faire l'effort de comprendre où sont les dossiers stratégiques me semble la moindre des choses à attendre de l'utilisateur.


----------



## tboy (1 Octobre 2016)

Concernant le cloud, personne ne sait donc comment on peut écarter certains dossier de la synchronisation ??
Pour rappel, certains folders le sont, comme "Microsoft User Data" mais je ne sais pas comment en ajouter d'autres moi-même.


----------



## Centaurdedé (2 Octobre 2016)

Je viens de charger *Sierra* , sur mon Mac mini , et viens de faire une sauvegarde sur mon *Lacie* .
Le problème est que cette opération dure depuis plus de 12 Heures ... avec Time Machine .
(34,47 Go)
Serait-ce un Bug lié à 10.12 ... ?


----------



## marenostrum (2 Octobre 2016)

tboy a dit:


> Concernant le cloud, personne ne sait donc comment on peut écarter certains dossier de la synchronisation ??
> Pour rappel, certains folders le sont, comme "Microsoft User Data" mais je ne sais pas comment en ajouter d'autres moi-même.


dans les Preferences de tes programmes. il faut choisir d'autres dossier d'exportation que le dossier Documents ou Bureau.
ou ne pas partager le dossier Documents, mais des dossiers spécifiques de logiciels. comme c'était déjà le cas avec El Capitan.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Octobre 2016)

Centaurdedé a dit:


> Je viens de charger *Sierra* , sur mon Mac mini , et viens de faire une sauvegarde sur mon *Lacie* .
> Le problème est que cette opération dure depuis plus de 12 Heures ... avec Time Machine .
> (34,47 Go)
> Serait-ce un Bug lié à 10.12 ... ?


On a eu la cas l'autre jour et il s'est avéré qu'il s'agit d'un bug de l'utilisateur qui avait installé un anti-virus.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Octobre 2016)

un bug que je constate: dans photo, quand je double clique sur une photo ou une vidéo, elle ne veut pas s'ouvrir en grand, il faut faire autre chose avant : par exemple voir les infos , et après on arrive a ouvrir la photo. Et encore çà marche pas toujours. Moi j'ai photo toujours ouvert en "espace", si je bascule sur un autre espace et revient sur photo, j'ai des chances de pouvoir ouvrir la photo. Bug etrange.


----------



## marenostrum (2 Octobre 2016)

j'ai pas ce bug. seul que Photos, ne garde pas le plein écran, en redémarrage. moi j'utilise les programmes en plein écran. mais je suis le seul peut-être vu que personne n'a remarqué ce comportement, depuis les premiers versions en ß.


----------



## corinned (2 Octobre 2016)

Comment fait on pour ouvrir des onglets dans mail , enfin si cette fonction est active , merci d'avance .


----------



## marenostrum (2 Octobre 2016)

corinned a dit:


> Comment fait on pour ouvrir des onglets dans mail , enfin si cette fonction est active , merci d'avance .


Presentation > Afficher la barre d'onglets


----------



## corinned (2 Octobre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> Presentation > Afficher la barre d'onglets


oui et puis , je dois être bête désolée


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut.
Mail autorise les onglets mais uniquement hors de la fenêtre principale...

Double clique sur un premier message, puis un second…


----------



## dragao13 (3 Octobre 2016)

C'est à améliorer...
L'ajout de la fonction des onglets est incomplète et pas pratique sur Mail.


----------



## desmo35 (3 Octobre 2016)

hubert23 a dit:


> Installé sur un iMac mid 2010 processeur i3, ça tourne super ... mais il y a 12 Go de RAM


Idem pour moi avec IMAC mid 2010 et comme pour toi ça tourne super et sans PB sachant que j'avais rajouté  8 GO de RAM au 4 GO d'origine avant l'installation ( et une sauvegarde Time machine au cas où).
Je trouve l'iMac plus fluide mais je pense que la RAM en plus n'est pas anodine.........


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2016)

Vous aviez remarqué qu'on pouvait redimensionner le dock en positionnant la souris sur la barre séparant les applications des raccourcis (une double flèche de redimensionnement apparaît) ?


----------



## dragao13 (4 Octobre 2016)

C'était déjà le cas sous  El Capitan, Yosemite et Mavericks !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous aviez remarqué qu'on pouvait redimensionner le dock en positionnant la souris sur la barre séparant les applications des raccourcis (une double flèche de redimensionnement apparaît) ?


C'est vieux comme le Dock.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2016)

Je me demande même si ça ne date pas encore d'avant ce triplet.

Édith: *Moonwalker* a entre temps donné la bonne information.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2016)




----------



## iluro_64 (4 Octobre 2016)

Une "nouvelle" que je ne connaissais pas, sans savoir s'il s'agit de macOS Sierra ou Pages.
Dans Pages, lorsqu'on ouvre plusieurs documents, ils se retrouvent dans autant d'onglets différents, tout en étant superposés de sorte qu'un seul est visible à l'écran !!!
Du coup, je ne peux plus ouvrir deux documents et les mettre côte à côte. Sur un écran 27" quel gâchis.

Les onglets je m'en bas l'œil comme on dit. Mais ne plus pouvoir avoir deux documents côte à côte ça me fait hurler.
Et qu'on ne me parle pas de splitview !

Si j'ai manqué quelque chose, merci de m'en informer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Les onglets je m'en bas l'œil comme on dit.


Ce n'est pas dans les Préférences Système du Dock qu'on active (ou désactive) les onglets pour (toutes) les applications multi-documents ?


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Octobre 2016)

Ben non !
Ailleurs peut-être, mais où donc ?
Dans Mail il y a une commande pour faire cela, mais ce n'est pas très pratique les onglets de Mail.
Dans Pages, j'ai cherché partout, mais n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment.

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé … dans les Préférences Système/Dock

Je vais voir ce que ça donne avec Manuellement.

Lorsqu'on ouvre plusieurs documents, ils sont chacun dans un onglet, et sont tous superposés.
Ensuite, il faut aller dans le menu Fenêtre, et utiliser la commande adéquate : Placer l'onglet dans une nouvelle fenêtre.

En bref, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ? En matière d'ergonomie, Apple n'a plus rien à envier à Microsoft. Bientôt ça sera pire.

Qu'il y ait des onglets, parfois ça rend service, quand c'est bien fait. Mais supprimer les fenêtres au profit des onglets, ne n'est pas un progrès, mais une régression


----------



## dragao13 (4 Octobre 2016)

Pas le cas chez moi !

Regarde bien dans tes préférences du dock mec !
"en plein écran uniquement" j'ai mis comme option d'ouverture de docs.


----------



## mat1696 (5 Octobre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'était déjà le cas sous  El Capitan, Yosemite et Mavericks !



Et même snow leopard et, sauf erreur, antérieur...


----------



## mat1696 (5 Octobre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ben non !
> Ailleurs peut-être, mais où donc ?
> Dans Mail il y a une commande pour faire cela, mais ce n'est pas très pratique les onglets de Mail.
> Dans Pages, j'ai cherché partout, mais n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment.
> ...



Ou tu prend l'onglet et le glisse hors de la barre d'onglet... Et magie tu as une fenêtre... Ça fonctionne partout où il y a des onglets dans macOs depuis longtemps... Alors plus ergonomique et intuitif tu peux pas...


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2016)

Petite installation sur mon MBA, en mode mise à jour de El Capitan. Pas de problème apparent sinon mon proxy qui ne se lance plus et des limitations dans certaines commandes soit nouvelles soit que je n'avais pas repérées (chgrp et les groupes dont le nom commence par un '_'). 
Je dois encore vérifier que je peux toujours redémarrer sous Linux. 
MS Word 2008 (et oui...) semble fonctionner normalement.


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2016)

J'oubliais: consommation mémoire en hausse sensible.


----------



## mat1696 (6 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> J'oubliais: consommation mémoire en hausse sensible.



Bon ça c'est pas significatif... Regarde la pression sur la mémoire et les éventuels ralentissements dus à la ram. C'est plus élevé?


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2016)

Venant de El Capitan, la comparaison est assez simple. Safari ouvert avec cinq onglets (seule application lancée avec Zoc (terminal)), démarrage un quart d'heure auparavant) et il reste moins de 500 MB de libre, sur les 4GB de départ. Mémoire en pression modérée. 
On va mettre ça sur le compte de l'initialisation du système.
Je vérifierai dans deux jours.


----------



## dragao13 (6 Octobre 2016)

Après deux jours sur mon MBA 8 Go de ram, la consommation en mémoire a bien baissé pour revenir à des niveaux très proches de EC.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Octobre 2016)

Comme je l'ai déjà signalé quelques posts plus haut, toujours l'affichage très lent des signets Safari à l'ouverture, et ce problème de défilement haut-bas, bas-haut, qui reste souvent figé (magic mouse).
C'est un peu agaçant 

(j'ai passé un coup d'Onyx Sierra, pareil)


----------



## dragao13 (6 Octobre 2016)

Un p'tit constat sur le wifi chez moi, aucun problème en connexion ADSL.
Par contre chez mes potes en fibre, perte de connexion quand il se met en veille avec une dizaine de seconde pour se reconnecter.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2016)

Effectivement, mémoire en hausse, comme toujours. J'ai Mail / Message / Photos / iTunes ouvert en permanence en tant que "spaces", les autres app, dont safari , finder etc... sont ouvertes quand j'en ai besoin sur le bureau normal, et bien de cette façon, si j'ouvre capture one, photoshop en plus, les 24 Go de mon iMac Retina sont presque utilisés, en plus la mémoire inactive n'est pas relachée...


----------



## dragao13 (7 Octobre 2016)

N'oublions pas que ce n'est que la 10.12...

Il est quand même très stable ce Sierra !


----------



## mat1696 (7 Octobre 2016)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Effectivement, mémoire en hausse, comme toujours. J'ai Mail / Message / Photos / iTunes ouvert en permanence en tant que "spaces", les autres app, dont safari , finder etc... sont ouvertes quand j'en ai besoin sur le bureau normal, et bien de cette façon, si j'ouvre capture one, photoshop en plus, les 24 Go de mon iMac Retina sont presque utilisés, en plus la mémoire inactive n'est pas relachée...



Et la pression sur la mémoire te semble plus élevée? Et à l'utilisation réelle, en ouvrant toutes ces apps, tu as plus l'impression de manquer de ram que sur El Capitan, Yosemite ou Mavericks ?

Merci, ça m'intéresse


----------



## mat1696 (8 Octobre 2016)

Vous avez vu que les avis pour Sierra son réapparus (d'une certaine manière) sur l'app store? Quand vous allez dans l'onglet Sélection du MAS, en dessous du titre macOS Sierra, on peut voir le classement avec le nombre d'avis. Mais quand on clique dessus pour arriver sur la page macOS SIerra, impossible d'écrire et même voir ces avis! J'ai testé sur le Store Suisse, Français et USA et c'est la même chose. Quand on arrive sur la page MAS via une recherche internet, on peut bien voir les 3 derniers avis, mais impossible de voir les autres....



Quelqu'un a une solution?


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Quand on arrive sur la page MAS via une recherche internet, on peut bien voir les 3 derniers avis, mais impossible de voir les autres....


Pour éviter le risque d'afficher trop d'avis pas assez enthousiastes ?


----------



## macrocosme (8 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
Mise à niveau Sierra qui semble plus fluide que El Capitan.


----------



## desmo35 (8 Octobre 2016)

desmo35 a dit:


> Idem pour moi avec IMAC mid 2010 et comme pour toi ça tourne super et sans PB sachant que j'avais rajouté  8 GO de RAM au 4 GO d'origine avant l'installation ( et une sauvegarde Time machine au cas où).
> Je trouve l'iMac plus fluide mais je pense que la RAM en plus n'est pas anodine.........



Je reprends mon post car je viens de m'apercevoir que suite à cette mise à jour, je n'arrive pas accéder à certains sites ( eurosportplayer) ou l'Apple Store et j'en passe ....
Que ce soit sur mon IMAC ou sur mon Mac Pro de mid 2014
Quelqu'un a une idée ou le même problème que moi ?
Merci à vous


----------



## mat1696 (9 Octobre 2016)

desmo35 a dit:


> Je reprends mon post car je viens de m'apercevoir que suite à cette mise à jour, je n'arrive pas accéder à certains sites ( eurosportplayer) ou l'Apple Store et j'en passe ....
> Que ce soit sur mon IMAC ou sur mon Mac Pro de mid 2014
> Quelqu'un a une idée ou le même problème que moi ?
> Merci à vous



Moi j'arrive à accéder à ces sites, mais je n'arriver pas à accéder à la beta de SpeedTest HTML 5 http://beta.speedtest.net

Ça me redirige vers Speedtest Flash Player...


Alors que sous Chrome ou Safari Mavericks ça fonctionne...


----------



## dragao13 (9 Octobre 2016)

Safari et Flash merdent sur plusieurs sites ...
J'ai plusieurs fois constaté que safari se figeait sur des vidéos qui auraient dû proposer que l'invitation d'utilisation de flash soit proposé mais il ne se passait rien.
Obligé de changer de navigateur pour lire une vidéo proposée sous flash.


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Moi j'arrive à accéder à ces sites, mais je n'arriver pas à accéder à la beta de SpeedTest HTML 5 http://beta.speedtest.net


Ce site n'aime pas les bloqueurs de PUBS, du genre Adblock et uBlock.


----------



## marenostrum (9 Octobre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Moi j'arrive à accéder à ces sites, mais je n'arriver pas à accéder à la beta de SpeedTest HTML 5 http://beta.speedtest.net
> 
> Ça me redirige vers Speedtest Flash Player...
> 
> ...


Safari > Préférences > Avancées > Modules Internet - Décocher la case - Arrêter les modules pour économiser de l'énergie. en appuyant sur Détails on trouve tous les sites qui utilisent des modules.


----------



## P&S (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai l'impression que tout m"de depuis que j'ai installé Sierra. Office, Word et Excel se ferme régulièrement, ainsi que itunes, Adobe ccBridge et Photoshop Elements 14, Adobe Reader etc... bref; très difficile de travailler avec mon imac. Je ne peux plus télécharger mes photos de mon canon ixus s120 ou mon eos 550D avec les logiciels canon, ils ne sont pas compatibles  quelqu'un a une idée quand viendront les mises à jours?


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2016)

P&S a dit:


> quelqu'un a une idée quand viendront les mises à jours?


Moi je pense que tu fais partie d'utilisateurs qui ont fait une MAJ sur une ancienne version un peu brinquebalante, c'est assez classique. Parfois il faut se faire violence et faire une clean install. 

En aucun cas, une MAJ ne résoudra tes problèmes, ça continuera à empirer.


----------



## P&S (9 Octobre 2016)

comment faire un "clean install"????


----------



## Hagar Dunor (9 Octobre 2016)

Mouais, bha je suis un peu colère avec cette maj.
Impossible de se connecter avec Icloud, donc pas de mail !!!!
Alors que sur Itune, sur une session différente en admin, ou bien sur mes autres produits apple : no souci
4 jours que je me bats avec le support : ils ne voient pas d'où vient le problème ...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2016)

P&S a dit:


> comment faire un "clean install"????


Post#10 de ce fil (mais lis le reste, tu pourrais apprendre plein de choses )


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2016)

Depuis la mise à jour, j'ai constaté quelques soucis avec la sortie de veille de mon iMac (Retina 5K, 27", late 2015) lorsque le déverrouillage par l'Apple Watch est activé. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que tout a très bien fonctionné jusqu'à la semaine dernière, puis petit à petit il a commencé à refuser de se déverrouiller par la Watch, et ensuite ne sortait même plus de veille.
Le problème se manifeste après une longue veille profonde (plusieurs heures). L'iMac refuse de sortir de veille, l'écran reste noir. Obligée de le redémarrer avec appui long sur bouton marche/arrêt. En désactivant le déverrouillage avec l'Apple Watch (1ère génération) ce problème ne se manifeste plus.

Il faut savoir que ce Mac avait eu des problèmes avec le Bluetooth (Bluetooth non-disponible), juste après l'installation de 10.11.4, réglé par un reset de la NVRAM. Reset que j'ai dû refaire également après la mise à jour vers Sierra. Du coup je me demande si c'est lié?

Pour le reste, RAS, tout fonctionne très bien...


----------



## Le mexicain (10 Octobre 2016)

mise à jour faite par curiosité plus que par nécessité 
je n'utilise pas Safari Itunes Quicktime iCloud Siri
pas de problème à signaler
tout roule 
bonne stabilité sauf Bluetooth ( comme d'hab )


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2016)

Tiens, petite digression...
J'ai remarqué ce soir que Sierra est apparu dans l'onglets "Achats" de l'appStore, alors que jusqu'à présent il n'y figurait pas


----------



## desmo35 (10 Octobre 2016)

En fait, mon problème ne venait pas de Sierra mais d'une panne générale du serveur Orange à La Réunion et là tout fonctionne parfaitement [emoji57]


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai remarqué ce soir que Sierra est apparu dans l'onglets "Achats" de l'appStore, alors que jusqu'à présent il n'y figurait pas


Pas chez moi, du moins pas encore.


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Bizarrement quand je me connecte au store avec mon MacBookPro (Yosemite), Sierra apparaît dans les Achats, alors que si je me connecte avec l'iMac (SnowLeopard), Sierra n'apparaît pas dans les Achats.
(Nota: ces 2 Macs sont officiellement incompatibles avec Sierra)


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarrement quand je me connecte au store avec mon MacBookPro (Yosemite), Sierra apparaît dans les Achats, alors que si je me connecte avec l'iMac (SnowLeopard), Sierra n'apparaît pas dans les Achats.
> (Nota: ces 2 Macs sont officiellement incompatibles avec Sierra)


Vu de Cupertino, plus personne n'utilise Snow Leopard


----------



## jacghit (11 Octobre 2016)

Le problème a peut-être été déjà abordé, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les fils précédents. Mon problème avec Sierrra (v3): 
le Copier-Coller est extrêmement lents. 
Ensuite dans Mail, quand je veux mettre une pièce jointe dans mon message, ça prend un temps fou avant qu'il consente à ouvrir le bureau (Desktop) où se trouve la pièce jointe que je veux envoyer
Enfin, envoyer un fichier ou un dossier dans la corbeille prend aussi un temps fou.
Alors, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait une Clean install, car cela me fait un peu peur vu toutes les applications que je devrais ré-installer.
Un avis, un conseil ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Peut être une application tournant en tâche de fond et qui ralentit les interactions avec le Finder (genre CleanMyMac qui surveille par exemple ce qu'on envoie à la corbeille)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Alors, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait une Clean install, car cela me fait un peu peur vu toutes les applications que je devrais ré-installer.
> Un avis, un conseil ?


Ca te permettra de faire le ménage dans tes applications et de ne garder que celles qui sont véritablement utiles et surtout d'en faire les MAJ importantes.


----------



## jacghit (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Peut être une application tournant en tâche de fond et qui ralentit les interactions avec le Finder (genre CleanMyMac qui surveille par exemple ce qu'on envoie à la corbeille)


Je viens de supprimer CleanMyMac. Ce fut dur ! car je lui faisais confiance depuis maintenant 2 ans, mais portant le résultat est là : tout ce qui était lent va beaucoup plus vite (sans Clean Install).
Merci mille fois ! (y a t'il d'autres applications en tâche de fond qui pleuvent aussi merdouiller ?)


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Tout est possible... mais CleanMyMac est généralement la première cause de souci quand il est présent (et ce depuis des années...)

Tu noteras que sans rien connaître à ta machine et sur la base d'un message assez bref, je n'ai pas mis longtemps à suspecter sa présence


----------



## jacghit (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tout est possible... mais CleanMyMac est généralement la première cause de souci quand il est présent (et ce depuis des années...)
> 
> Tu noteras que sans rien connaître à ta machine et sur la base d'un message assez bref, je n'ai pas mis longtemps à suspecter sa présence


Ma machine est un iMac "21" de fin 2015, mais qu'importe la machine puisque tu as réglé un de mes problèmes de Sierra (pas tous)
Donc, je répète, encore merci


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Merci mille fois ! (y a t'il d'autres applications en tâche de fond qui pleuvent aussi merdouiller ?)


Installe et lance EtreCheck... https://etrecheck.com ...ensuite tu fais un Copier/Coller du rapport dans ta réponse en faisant un clic sur l'icône carrée avec un + dedans, dans cette fenêtre tu insères le rapport.

Ca permettra de faire un état des lieux de ton Mac et EtreCheck est capable aussi d'indiquer si des cochonneries sont encore présentes.


----------



## mat1696 (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, petite digression...
> J'ai remarqué ce soir que Sierra est apparu dans l'onglets "Achats" de l'appStore, alors que jusqu'à présent il n'y figurait pas



Ah c'est bizarre chez moi il n'apparaît pas dans mes achats.... As-tu fais quelque chose de spécial pour qu'il y apparaisse?


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Rien du tout... Je l'ai juste vu apparaître (daté du 8 octobre bizarrement alors que je l'ai téléchargé au moins une semaine avant)
Et plus bizarre encore, il apparaît sur mon MacBookPro, mais pas sur mon iMac (Sachant que c'est sur un 3ème Mac, compatible Sierra, que je l'avais téléchargé)

Seule différence entre le McBookPro et l'iMac, c'est que sur le MacBookPro j'ai activé le menu "debug " de l'appStore.


----------



## mat1696 (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Rien du tout... Je l'ai juste vu apparaître (daté du 8 octobre bizarrement alors que je l'ai téléchargé au moins une semaine avant)
> Et plus bizarre encore, il apparaît sur mon MacBookPro, mais pas sur mon iMac (Sachant que c'est sur un 3ème Mac, compatible Sierra, que je l'avais téléchargé)
> 
> Seule différence entre le McBookPro et l'iMac, c'est que sur le MacBookPro j'ai activé le menu "debug " de l'appStore.



Et on active comment ce menu? Pour voir si c'est lié (même si j'en doute)


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2016)

Quitter  App Store
Ouvrir Terminal et taper
defaults write com.apple.appstore ShowDebugMenu -bool true
Relancer l' App Store


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Quitter App Store
> Ouvrir Terminal et taper
> defaults write com.apple.appstore ShowDebugMenu -bool true
> Relancer l' App Store


Je connaissais cette commande, mais ça ne marche plus sous Sierra.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2016)

J'ai parfois l'impression que l'image saute , avez vous cela?


----------



## peyret (11 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai parfois l'impression que l'image saute , avez vous cela?


Saute où ?


----------



## mat1696 (11 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Quitter  App Store
> Ouvrir Terminal et taper
> defaults write com.apple.appstore ShowDebugMenu -bool true
> Relancer l' App Store



J'ai essayé, mais comme le dit Locke cela semble ne plus fonctionner sous Sierra :/




Et sinon est-ce seulement chez moi où à CHAQUE démarrage Spotlight refait une semi indexation (c'est écrit "Indexation" dans Spotlight, on sent que le Mac est un peu ralenti, mais ça ne dure vraiment pas longtemps, moins que la 1ère. Mais je n'ai pas du tout ça sous Mavericks...) ?


Et aussi dans dans "Menu Pomme" -- "A propos de ce Mac" --> "Stockage" recalcule à CHAQUE fois la répartition de l'espace (même si je ferme, puis ré-ouvre la fenêtre immédiatement... cela recalcule). Je n'ai pas ça sous Mavericks non plus (et mes autres système de Yosemite à El Capitan)...


Chez vous aussi?




Et aussi dans Aperçu, avec les barre de défilements activées, dans la barre latérale, lorsque je masque, puis affiche le contenu d'un pdf (avec la petite flèche à gauche du titre), les no de page sont alors scindés.

Et toujours dans Aperçu, lorsque dans la barre latérale, je souhaite dupliquer une page d'un PDF en maintenant "Option/alt" enfoncée, je ne peux pas, comme sous Mavericks, directement mettre la page en dessus/dessous de celle que je veux dupliquer... il faut la mettre 2 pages plus loin, puis la déplacé...

Et plus gênant, dans ce même logiciel, lorsque je duplique de la même manière une image d'un gif, je ne peux pas la mettre en dessus/dessous de l'img que je veux dupliquer non plus. Mais surtout, si je "pose" l'image dupliquée 2 img plus loin, je ne peux pas la déplacer juste en-dessous de l'image dupliquée, sinon cela fait totalement bugué Aperçu.


Tous ces problèmes ne sont pas sous Mavericks et, sauf erreur, pas non plus sous El Capitan. Les avez-vous aussi?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Saute où ?



Quand je consulte une page sur le net , c'est un effet flash


----------



## peyret (11 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je consulte une page sur le net , c'est un effet flash


Non, pas de cela sur mon mac...

sur quel site ? pour tester ....


----------



## Zorglub38 (12 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai parfois l'impression que l'image saute , avez vous cela?


Oui ça me le fait aussi on a l'impression d'un bug graphique c'est assez pénible car on se demande si le mac ne va pas décéder.


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je consulte une page sur le net , c'est un effet flash


Pourtant Flash est désactivé par défaut...


----------



## mat1696 (19 Octobre 2016)

Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce problème avec Time Machine:

Lorsque vous entrez dans Time Machine alors que votre fenêtre est assez grande (redimensionnée pour occuper presque tout l'écran), elle ne se redimensionne pas et les contrôles de Time Machine (Restaurer, Annuler, la barre de droite avec toutes les dates) sont masqués par la fenêtre qui occupe aussi tout l'écran de TM.

Edit: Le problème semble présent uniquement lorsqu'on entre dans Time Machine depuis une fenêtre de Mail ou Contacts.

Vous avez aussi ça sous Sierra?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Oui ça me le fait aussi on a l'impression d'un bug graphique c'est assez pénible car on se demande si le mac ne va pas décéder.



Pareil pour moi

assez pénible


----------



## mat1696 (19 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour votre réponse...


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Octobre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce problème avec Time Machine:
> 
> Lorsque vous entrez dans Time Machine alors que votre fenêtre est assez grande (redimensionnée pour occuper presque tout l'écran), elle ne se redimensionne pas et les contrôles de Time Machine (Restaurer, Annuler, la barre de droite avec toutes les dates) sont masqués par la fenêtre qui occupe aussi tout l'écran de TM.
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai ce problème, mais il ne semble pas être directement lié aux applications, plutôt à la taille de la fenêtre de l'application lorsqu'on souhaite lancer TM.
Toutefois, en général semble-t-il, même si l'on est en visu plein écran ça fonctionne normalement. J'ai pu le vérifier pour Pages, Excel, FM Pro, Bridge, PS, Word etc … mais pas dans le cas de Mail ni de Contacts pour lesquels il faut réduire la fenêtre.


----------



## mat1696 (19 Octobre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai ce problème, mais il ne semble pas être directement lié aux applications, plutôt à la taille de la fenêtre de l'application lorsqu'on souhaite lancer TM.
> Toutefois, en général semble-t-il, même si l'on est en visu plein écran ça fonctionne normalement. J'ai pu le vérifier pour Pages, Excel, FM Pro, Bridge, PS, Word etc … mais pas dans le cas de Mail ni de Contacts pour lesquels il faut réduire la fenêtre.



Ah merci pour ta réponse 

Alors moi Mail la fenêtre ne se redimensionne jamais (donc tout le temps le bug dès le moment où la fenêtre est assez grande... et pas de chance comme je l'utilise assez grande... alors si chaque fois que je veux récupérer un Mail, je dois penser d'abord à rétrécir la fenêtre...) et pour Contacts, cela fonctionne parfois après quelques tentatives...

Par contre pour le Finder cela semble fonctionner à 100%. Chez toi aussi?



iluro_64 a dit:


> Toutefois, en général semble-t-il, même si l'on est en visu plein écran ça fonctionne normalement. J'ai pu le vérifier pour Pages, Excel, FM Pro, Bridge, PS, Word etc …



Là c'est parce que cela fait appel à la fonction "Versions" et non directement Time Machine... C'est une interface très semblable (mais différenciable avec le bouton "Annuler" dans Time Machine qui devient "Fermer" dans Versions notamment) mais différente... 



Mais j'ai fait un Feedback à Apple. Si vous pouviez en faire autant ce serait cool


----------



## Doug74 (25 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi
> 
> assez pénible



J'ai moi aussi un bug d'affichage, comme si l'image sautait, mais seulement au démarrage.
Je rentre mon MdP et lorsque la barre de chargement arrive à la moitié, l'image se pixelise, puis lorsque la barre est pleine, l'écran devient noir 1 demie seconde puis le bureau apparaît mais il n'a pas la bonne dimension, il se redimensionne aussi en une demie seconde...
Mis à part ce démarrage laborieux (Et ça le fait à chaque démarrage), pas trop de soucis....

La dernière mise à jour ne corrige pas ce problème...


----------



## sconie (25 Octobre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pour ne prendre aucun risque, il ne faut pas installer Sierra directement sur son El Capitan, mais se faire une autre partition, cloner son El Capitan dessus et faire la mise à jour Sierra sur ce clone.


Pourquoi ? Quels risques ? On ne peut donc pas comme d'habitude tout simplement telecharger la nouvelle version d'OS X (enfin OS maintenant)  et l'installer ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2016)

Ce que veut dire melaure, c'est qu il est prudent, avec une nouvelle version de l'OS, de l'installer sur un autre disque ou une autre partition pour pouvoir le tester, plutôt  que de mettre à jour et potentiellement le regretter ensuite.


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2016)

sconie a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Quels risques ? On ne peut donc pas comme d'habitude tout simplement telecharger la nouvelle version d'OS X (enfin OS maintenant)  et l'installer ?


Tout dépend de l'âge de ta config actuelle. Si ton Mac est récent et assez peu "customisé" (donc tu n'as pas beaucoup de logiciels ni d'extensions dessus) alors tu peux sans problème installer mac OS Sierra par-dessus. Perso, c'est ce que j'ai fait... et tout a très bien fonctionné. Il faut dire, mon iMac est relativement jeune, il date de fin avril... 

Par contre, si ton Mac a un certain nombre d'années, que tu lui as déjà fait subir moultes mises à jour et que tu as beaucoup de logiciels compliqués avec tout un tas d'extensions et Dieu sait quoi encore... et surtout, si c'est une machine de travail (critique) alors oui pourquoi ne pas suivre le conseil de melaure et de faire une installation au propre... voire installer sur un clone de ton disque afin de vérifier la compatibilité de tes logiciels... mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## sconie (25 Octobre 2016)

et par exemple avant d'installer Sierra faire une copie sur TimeMachine juste avant c'est possible aussi non ? Mon iMac est de 2013. Mais enfin bon c'est juste à titre d'information, je n'ai pas l'intention de l'installer avant un bout de temps..


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2016)

sconie a dit:


> et par exemple avant d'installer Sierra faire une copie sur TimeMachine juste avant c'est possible aussi non ?


Cela va de soi  les sauvegardes sur TimeMachine devraient se faire régulièrement.


----------



## sconie (25 Octobre 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Cela va de soi  les sauvegardes sur TimeMachine devraient se faire régulièrement.


Cela va de soi.. bien sûr !


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2016)

Les sauvegardes tout court en fait, quelque soit l'outil. Par contre pourquoi ne pas avoir du multi boot tout simplement ?


----------



## marenostrum (25 Octobre 2016)

sauf qu'avec la sauvegarde TimeMachine on peut plus revenir en arrière (de Sierra à El Capitan par ex), si on garde le même système on peut revenir en arrière mais pas en cas de mise au niveau. l'ancien système va refuser la sauvegarde faite avec un système plus avancé.
donc les solutions sont, ou utiliser un disque externe avec le nouveau système et voir ce qui se passe, si tout est compatible, la vitesse d'exécution des taches habituelles, etc. ou faire un clone du système.
mais si l'ordinateur est assez récent il doit pas y avoir de problème avec Sierra.


----------



## peyret (25 Octobre 2016)

Parlez-nous de la MAJ de Sierra 10.12.1....... et de ses conséquences sur votre ordinateur.....


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Depuis, certains messages Mail n'affichent plus les images (? à la place), Safari pas possible par exemple de voir mon "panier" fnouc, toutes les pages apparaissent en texte, pb que je n'ai pas avec FF.
edit copie écran:


----------



## sconie (25 Octobre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> sauf qu'avec la sauvegarde TimeMachine on peut plus revenir en arrière (de Sierra à El Capitan par ex), si on garde le même système on peut revenir en arrière mais pas en cas de mise au niveau. l'ancien système va refuser la sauvegarde faite avec un système plus avancé.
> .


si on efface le disque dur et qu'on réinstalle avec TimeMachine où se trouve ElCapitan c'est possible non ?


----------



## MrBingo (25 Octobre 2016)

Une CATASTROPHE pour moi !
Un coup d'Onyx mais niet
Vlc ne marche plus, word, excel, pp (2011), Ai, Id, Ps (2014), Ulysses, Omnigraffle. Bettertouchtool, google drive, dropbox. logiciels de carto...
C'est véritablement la première fois qu'une maj vient me foutre en l'air mon outil de travail :'( !

Maj :
Bit torrent sync également :'(

Suis-je le seul à avoir des problèmes à ce point là ?

(Macbook pro 13 mi 2014)


----------



## dragao13 (25 Octobre 2016)

Je préfère le clone pour ce genre de manip !

C'est une copie conforme de ton disque dur !


----------



## boninmi (25 Octobre 2016)

sconie a dit:


> si on efface le disque dur et qu'on réinstalle avec TimeMachine où se trouve ElCapitan c'est possible non ?


Tu vas démarrer comment si ton DD est effacé ?
Fais un clone de ton système avant.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> sauf qu'avec la sauvegarde TimeMachine on peut plus revenir en arrière (de Sierra à El Capitan par ex), si on garde le même système on peut revenir en arrière mais pas en cas de mise au niveau. l'ancien système va refuser la sauvegarde faite avec un système plus avancé.


On peut tout à fait restaurer et revenir sur l'ancien système. Il suffit de booter sur le disque TimeMachine, de choisir de restaurer en choisissant une date de restauration antérieure à la mise à jour vers Sierra.
Tout sera restauré et on retrouvera le Mac dans l'état exact dans lequel il était à la date choisie, donc avec El Capitan.


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu vas démarrer comment si ton DD est effacé ?
> Fais un clone de ton système avant.


Depuis (au moins) Mavericks il est possible de booter sur le disque de sauvegarde TM.

Tiens, je fais un HowTo avec Mavericks (10.9.5)

Démarrage avec "alt"
Pour choisir le disque de démarrage






Restaurer depuis une sauvegarde TM






clic sur "Continuer"






Encore une fois on choisit son disque de sauvegarde






Il suffit de choisir sa date de sauvegarde






C'est pas si souvent que je dis ça, mais
MERCI APPLE


----------



## Ma Dalton (25 Octobre 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Depuis (au moins) Mavericks il est possible de booter sur le disque de sauvegarde TM.


Depuis Lion 10.7.2 (Octobre 2011, donc 5 ans).

On boote en réalité sur une copie de la partition de récupération, sauvegardée par Time Machine.


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2016)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Depuis Lion 10.7.2 (Octobre 2011, donc 5 ans).
> 
> On boote en réalité sur une copie de la partition de récupération, sauvegardée par Time Machine.


Marrant, j'en discutait il y'a peu avec un "Apple Addict" qui me soutenait que ce n'était arrivé que tout récemment.
D'où mes photos (inutiles de fait)


----------



## boninmi (25 Octobre 2016)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Depuis Lion 10.7.2 (Octobre 2011, donc 5 ans).
> 
> On boote en réalité sur une copie de la partition de récupération, sauvegardée par Time Machine.


Un boot, mais donc pas un vrai démarrage du système.
Dans les Préférences Système, le disque TM n'apparaît pas dans "Démarrage" (Lion 10.7.5). A moins que je n'ai pas fait ce qu'il fallait pour. Je n'ai pas essayé en appuyant sur alt.


----------



## jaykew (26 Octobre 2016)

Alors moi, c'est simple, j'ai tenté par deux fois d'installer la maj 10.12.1 sur mon MacBook Pro 15' fin-2013. Résultat: ne démarre plus, resté bloqué avec la pomme et barre de progression qui s'arrête et ne bouge plus. J'ai tenté le mode redémarrage sans échec (= sans succès!), puis un Apple Hardware Test (via la touche D) qui n'a détecté aucun problème avec mon Mac, mais toujours sans succès au démarrage (alors que le système m'indiquait qu'il allait démarrer en 10.12.1, ça veut donc dire que l'installation avait bien eu lieu, mais que le démarrage n'était pas possible). Bref, les deux fois j'ai dû effectuer une restauration via Time Machine pour revenir à 10.12... Retour à la case départ... Je vais appeler l'assistance Apple aujourd'hui pour voir ce que je peux faire. Vraisemblablement le téléchargement de la maj a dû bugger à un moment et il faudrait que je puisse annuler le téléchargement de la maj sur l'App Store et reprocéder à un nouveau téléchargement. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Je pense qu'Apple m'enverra un lien direct vers le téléchargement.


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2016)

Avec ElCapitan il y a un bug empêchant de booter sur le disque TimeMachine. 
Macomaniac a plusieurs fois indiqué ce qu'il faut modifier pour restaurer cette capacité à booter (un problème de copier/coller des développeurs entre Yosemite et ElCapitan)
Le bug a été corrigé avec Sierra mais Apple n'a pas jugé utile de corriger ElCapitan sur ce point...


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Octobre 2016)

Mise à jour macOS Sierra 10.12.1 effectué hier sur iMac 27" de 2013. Aucun problème.
Amélioration évidente en ce qui concerne l'ouverture des fichiers au lancement d'applications. J'ai noté cela au lancement d'Excel 2011 et 2015 d'une part, et avec FileMaker Pro 15.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Un boot, mais donc pas un vrai démarrage du système.
> Dans les Préférences Système, le disque TM n'apparaît pas dans "Démarrage" (Lion 10.7.5). A moins que je n'ai pas fait ce qu'il fallait pour. Je n'ai pas essayé en appuyant sur alt.



Comme indiqué par *Ma Dalton*  > une sauvegarde Time Machine recèle un Système démarrable de type *Recovery*. Le dossier TM "enveloppe" intitulé : *Backups.backupdb* comprend en effet 2 répertoires : un répertoire visible au nom du Mac contenant les sauvegardes & un répertoire invisible *.RecoverySets* contenant le même exact dossier de démarrage *com.apple.recovery.boot* que la partition de récupération *Recovery HD*. Le Système démarrable y est recelé, dans les 2 cas, dans un disque virtuel *BaseSystem.dmg*.

Ce Système démarrable de type *Recovery* est analogue en tous points dans sa structure logique au Système OS X (macOS) - simplement il s'agit d'une version allégée au maximum dont la taille, une fois le volume *OS X Base System* du disque virtuel *BaseSystem.dmg* monté en décompression, fait *1,2 Go*.

Il s'agit donc d'un Système de type OS X complètement indépendant de celui de l'OS. Ce type de Système *Recovery*, que ce soit celui de la *Recovery HD* du disque interne du Mac, que ce soit celui de la *Sauvegarde TM* sur un DDE > n'est jamais affiché par le sélecteur de démarrage du panneau : _Disque de démarrage_ des _Préférences Système_ > il n'est donc jamais choisissable comme disque de démarrage automatique.

Il est néanmoins détectable par le *gestionnaire de démarrage* de l'*EFI* déclenché par la touche "_alt_" > et par suite affichable à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage.  En ce qui concerne spécifiquement le Système *Recovery* de la partition de récupération *Recovery HD* du disque interne du Mac > la présence d'un format *CoreStorage* quelle qu'en soit la forme (standard, chiffré ou Fusion Drive) sur la partition collatérale *Macintosh HD* empêche cependant son affichage à l'écran obtenu avec "_alt_" - ce qui fait que le seul démarrage possible sur ce Système est celui par la combinaison de touches *⌘R*.

Cette exception absolument remarquable (intellectuellement parlant) a une raison suffisante : dès qu'un format *CoreStorage* existe sur la partition *Macintosh HD* de l'OS > le *boot_loader* (démarreur) *boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* est converti à la fonction de *booter* (relayeur de démarrage) du Système de l'OS. Or ce qui permet au gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* de repérer un volume comme démarrable et de l'afficher comme tel > c'est la détection d'un démarreur *boot.efi* dans ce volume. Dès que le *boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* est converti par la présence d'un *CoreStorage* du statut de démarreur du Système *Recovery*  au statut de booter d'*OS X* => le gestionnaire de boot ne le détecte plus comme indicateur d'un volume *Recovery HD* démarrable > mais comme indicateur d'un volume *Macintosh HD* démarrable. Par voie de conséquence > le volume *Recovery HD* disparaît de l'affichage à l'écran de boot.

Voir enfin l'exception minable signalée par *r e m y*  : les ingénieurs de la , en ce qui concerne le codage du «Time Machine.app» d'«El Capitan», ont été infoutus d'offrir au démarreur *boot.efi* du dossier de démarrage de la sauvegarde *TM* l'intitulé conforme du cache à charger pour opérer ce démarrage (erreur d'adresse) > ce qui fait qu'un volume de *Sauvegarde TM* d'«El Capitan» est indémarrable sans un correctif manuel de l'utilisateur. Les mêmes ingénieurs ayant continué d'être infoutus d'opérer la minuscule correction d'encodage permettant de restaurer le caractère démarrable de cette *sauvegarde TM* - des préversions estivales bêta de 10.11 où elle s'est avérée jusqu'à la MÀJ publique finale 10.11.6 (cette absence de soin dans le détail des choses me paraît inadmissible).


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2016)

Apple ne met plus au téléchargement le dmg du correctif, et ne met plus à jour le Sierra du Store pour mettre à jour sa clé USB… Contrariant.


----------



## JLB21 (26 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

MAJ effectuée hier après-midi. Tout fonctionne parfaitement chez moi, y compris Office 2011 (14.6.9).


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2016)

Le Sierra du store n'est pas à jour? 
Si on le retelecharge on obtient toujours la version 10.12.0?

(D'ailleurs... Peut-on le retelecharger maintenant qu'il n'est plus listé dans les Achats?)


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2016)

MAJ 10.12.1 faite sur un clone pour tester....
TousComptesFaits n'accepte plus le N° de série ?!!!
Retour à 10.12 sur le disque original
Je vais informer Innomatix.....


----------



## JLB21 (26 Octobre 2016)

On peut télécharger Sierra autant que l'on veut depuis l'onglet Sélection. Je l'ai fait après installation à sa sortie.

Quant à la mise à jour de la version, je viens d'essayer de télécharger et un message me dit 'qu'une version plus récente est installée, voulez-vous vraiment télécharger macOS 10.12 ?'.

Voilà, tu as la réponse


----------



## Fennec72 (26 Octobre 2016)

Pour résumer le problème que je rencontre, j'ai créé un sujet :
Plus d'écrans externes depuis Sierra!
http://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Plus-d%27%C3%A9crans-externes-depuis-Sierra%21.1286637/
J'en met le lien ici car je ne suis peut-être pas le seul dans cette situation.
J'y détails les tests que j'ai effectué.

Depuis la création de ce sujet, j'ai eu l'assistance Apple:
Il m'on finalement proposé de réinstaller Sierra en cmd + R, mais ça n'a pas été possible car le programme d'installation a refusé l'installation car une version plus récente de macOS était installé (l'installeur doit être en 10.12.0 et non en 10.12.1).
La solution finalement proposée est une restauration Time Machine de la dernière image sous El Capitan.
Cette image date d'hier vers 14:30 et est en cours de restauration (encore plus de 6h à attendre)


----------



## yannpsq (26 Octobre 2016)

Alors Mac Os dernière version installée pour moi,
elle fonctionne mais continuité ne fait pas tout son travail.
Je peux envoyer des sms et répondre aux appels sur mac,
Par contre lorsque je suis sur iPhone et que je commence un sms,
la fenêtre tout a gauche de la barre n'apparait pas et je ne peux donc pas prendre le relais sur le mac.

Avez vous le même soucis ?
Je ne sais pas trop comment le régler du coup surtout que tout marchait avant la mise à jour.


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> MAJ 10.12.1 faite sur un clone pour tester....
> TousComptesFaits n'accepte plus le N° de série ?!!!
> Retour à 10.12 sur le disque original
> Je vais informer Innomatix.....


Après différents tests effectués, il s'avère qu'il ne faut pas re-démarrer sur le clone pour faire la mise à jour OSX10.12.1(sur ce clone....)
Dans ce cas là le login est demandé et ne peut être validé (incorrect ?)... pourquoi ? 
Mais, si directement la MAJ est faite sur le disque interne (avec la précaution de faire un clone du DDi auparavant), tout fonctionne correctement !


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2016)

Étonnant! Sierra en version 10.12.1 ne voudrait plus être lancé depuis un disque externe???
Ca mériterait d'être creusé pour comprendre le blocage auquel tu as été confronté ...
Quel est le Login qui est demandé? Le login et mot de passe d'un administrateur? Le login d'accès à l'appStore? Le login iCloud?


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Étonnant! Sierra en version 10.12.1 ne voudrait plus être lancé depuis un disque externe???
> Ca mériterait d'être creusé pour comprendre le blocage auquel tu as été confronté ...
> Quel est le Login qui est demandé? Le login et mot de passe d'un administrateur? Le login d'accès à l'appStore? Le login iCloud?



C'est le mot de passe de TCF, mais si le démarrage est fait sur le DDE externe mis à jour, TCF refuse le mot de passe....  (pourtant bien renseigné !)
Alors que si la mise à jour est faite sur l'ordi directement (en prenant la précaution de faire un clone auparavant), tout refonctionne comme auparavant ....
Conclusion pour les mises à jour : cloner votre DDi par précaution, faire la mise à jour directement sur l'ordi, et tout devrait fonctionner normalement.... (sauf incompatibilité logicielle..... )


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2016)

*Macomaniac*, tu nous manquais.
Tu écris aussi des livres ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2016)

Ah ok... Je n'avais pas vu que c'était TCF qui posait problème. J'ai cru que c'était la mise à jour de Sierra qui ne voulait pas s'installer sur le clone en externe!


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> *Macomaniac*, tu nous manquais.
> Tu écris aussi des livres ?



S'il ne le fait pas, il devrait!
UNIX raconté par Macomaniac   c'est aussi passionnant et poétique, qu'un bon roman, plein de rebondissements, de suspense, de trahison, et avec à chaque fois un dénouement heureux.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2016)

S'il le fait j'achète (et je lis, promis !)


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah ok... Je n'avais pas vu que c'était TCF qui posait problème. J'ai cru que c'était la mise à jour de Sierra qui ne voulait pas s'installer sur le clone en externe!


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> S'il le fait j'achète (et je lis, promis !)


Menteur.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2016)

Même pas. Je le dis et je le ferai.

Ca me rappelle une anecdote. Une collègue prétend que lors de la sortie de_ L'Etre et le Néant_, une page manquait et que personne ne s'en est aperçu. Elle en a conclu (un peu rapidement) que l'auteur ne valait rien puisque ses lecteurs seraient des branleurs.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2016)

Enfin bref ! Je vois bien que tu sous-entend que notre MacoManiac est un tantinet ardu à lire et que je promets plus que je peux tenir...


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Enfin bref ! Je vois bien que tu sous-entend que notre MacoManiac est un tantinet ardu à lire et que je promets plus que je peux tenir...


On s'en branle.

Car, malgré le caractère éminemment technique de ses interventions, macomaniac reste lisible en n'oubliant aucune ligne à son exposé et fait preuve dans d'autres fils d'une grande culture, d'un vocabulaire riche et qui plus est, d'humour.
Même sa ponctuation est correcte.

Je le considère donc comme un être *détestable* au plus haut degré et j'affirme que je n'achèterai jamais aucun des bouquins qu'il pourrait écrire…
par *pure jalousie.*

;-)

ps : je ne dis pas que je n'enverrai jamais quelqu'un d'autre l'acheter pour mon compte…


----------



## dragao13 (26 Octobre 2016)

L'avis sur Sierra se confondrait avec celui sur Macomaniac ???

Lequel des deux est le plus technique ? 

Je sais du moins celui des deux qui bugge le moins !


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2016)

On n'est pas encore sûrs que Sierra est une avancée.
Chaque post de MacO' est une avancée.
Et oui, il ne bugue jamais


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2016)

Il nous faut un OS macomaniac.


----------



## dragao13 (26 Octobre 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Il nous faut un OS macomaniac.


ça serait la mort du forum !!!  l'OS sans bugs !!!


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2016)

Virez Siri et installez macomaniac à la place.


----------



## dragao13 (27 Octobre 2016)

Euh ... faut pas déconner non plus ... c'est un coup à plus comprendre la question que t'as posé une fois la réponse obtenue !!! 

Sans rancune Maco !!!


----------



## 20_100 (27 Octobre 2016)

Quelqu'un a-t-il pu vérifier si la màj 10.12.1, comme le suggère le descriptif (anglais) des améliorations apportées, a pu résoudre le problème avec les imprimantes Pixma de Canon ? (le fameux "Filter Error" ou un truc du genre) J'ai une Pixma IP8750 et suis encore sous El Capitan pour cette raison. Si vous avez un retour d'expérience, merci d'avance.


----------



## 20_100 (27 Octobre 2016)

Info pour ceux que ça intéresse : Canon vient tout juste (j'avais déjà vérifié avant) de mettre à jour son pilote d'imprimante pour MacOS Sierra (pour la mienne en tout cas, une IP8750)


----------



## trebor1958 (27 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, depuis l'installation sur MacBookAir mid 2013, à l'ouverture j'ai à choisir entre mon identifiant ou invité. Je me demande si Apple à vraiment pensé que l'on prête notre MacBookAir sans mot de passe pour la session?
Cette session est limité à l'accès internet.
Je me demande si je suis en présence d'un piratage ?


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2016)

J'ai un peu de mal à saisir parfaitement la tournure de tes phrases ; il est tôt le matin.

Ceci dit tu peux librement désactiver l'utilisateur invité depuis les préférences système "utilisateurs et groupes"


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à saisir parfaitement la tournure de tes phrases ; il est tôt le matin.
> 
> Ceci dit tu peux librement désactiver l'utilisateur invité depuis les préférences système "utilisateurs et groupes"


... et créer un autre utilisateur "Zorglub" auquel tu attribueras un mot de passe en évitant de lui accorder les droits d'administrateur


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2016)

Puisqu'une bande de lascars s'est payé ci-devant ma fiole > je m'en vais te les arroser d'une rasade de rhétorique - destinée à remplir l'espace de la « page manquante »...

Je dis : la rose page et voici que se lève
l'absente de tous les bouquets livres​




​


trebor1958 a dit:


> depuis l'installation sur MacBookAir mid 2013, à l'ouverture j'ai à choisir entre mon identifiant ou invité. Je me demande si Apple à vraiment pensé que l'on prête notre MacBookAir sans mot de passe pour la session?
> Cette session est limité à l'accès internet.
> Je me demande si je suis en présence d'un piratage ?




Salut *trebor
*
«FileVault» a manifestement été activé dans ton *macOS Sierra*. En conséquence, la partition-Système se trouve entièrement chiffrée > ce qui empêche le volume *Macintosh HD*, verrouillé, de monter et d'être chargeable.

Dans de telles conditions, comment le Mac peut-il bien démarrer (se demande l'esprit curieux) ? - eh bien ! il démarre par la bande, càd. la partition de récupération *Recovery HD*. Le Programme Interne du Mac (ou *EFI*) lancé à la pression sur le bouton d'allumage exécute le *boot_loader* (démarreur) *boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* > en lui passant des instructions spéciales le détournant de lancer le  Système de secours > mais au contraire d'afficher un écran de login inaugural.

Deux affichages au moins apparaissent à cet écran :

*-* l'affichage de l'utilisateur *admin* qui a initié l'activation de «FileVault» et, de ce fait même, a habilité son mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session à servir de mot-de-passe de déverrouillage du *Volume Logique* de la partition chiffrée. S'il y a plusieurs autres utilisateurs dans l'OS > le même *admin* a pu activer également ces autres utiisateurs, càd. habiliter leurs mots-de-passe de session à pouvoir jouer le même rôle de déverrouillage inaugural du *Volume Logique* (mais, comme le renseignement de ces mots-de-passe est requis lors de cette activation > il a dû alors leur demander de les saisir confidentiellement chacun le sien).

Le mot-de-passe de session de l'utilisateur « activé » (à la capacité de déverrouiller le volume de la partition chiffrée) joue donc un double rôle : déverrouiller inauguralement le volume-Système de manière à permettre son remontage et par suite le chargement de l'OS > authentifier l'utilisateur afin d'ouvrir la session correspondante. Normalement, donc : le volume déverrouillé par le mot-de-passe de l'utilisateur > l'OS se charge > et à la fin la session s'ouvre "automatiquement" sans demande redondante de saisie du mot-de-passe qui serait le même que celui de départ.

Mais si jamais l'utilisateur en venait à changer son mot-de-passe de session (sans répercuter cette modification pour «FileVault») alors le mot-de-passe de déverrouillage inaugural du Volume Logique resterait l'ancien mot-de-passe > et ce dernier ne pouvant plus opérer l'authentification requise à l'ouverture de la session > un 2è écran de login s'afficherait à la fin du chargement de l'OS, exactement comme lorsque la partition-Système n'est pas chiffrée, afin que l'utilisateur puisse se logger dans sa session.
----------​
*-* l'affichage d'un utilisateur *invité* (*Guest*) lequel en tant qu'invité ne dispose d'aucun mot-de-passe préétabli pour ouvrir une session. Ledit invité ne pouvant donc en aucune façon, sorte, espèce ni manière déverrouiller le *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* de l'OS > que peut-il donc bien faire ? - eh bien ! tout ce qu'il peut faire, c'est lancer le Système de... la *Recovery*. On a donc affaire ici à un aiguillage logique, où le même *boot_loader boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* - principalement assume la fonction de booter du Système de l'OS pour l'utilisateur habilité (*admin*) & secondairement assume la fonction de démarreur du Système de secours pour l'utilisateur invité (*guest*). L'esprit épris de minutie notera que cet aiguillage logique inverse exactement les priorités classiques, en ce que le *boot_loader boot.efi *n'assume plus son rôle de démarreur du Système de secours qu'en tant qu'option dérivée (pour l'invité) et prend comme fonction réglementaire (booter le Système de l'OS) une autre que sa fonction naturelle (booter la Recovery).

Cet invité qui peut donc lancer le Système *Recovery* avec le *boot_loader* de la *Recovery* > il ne peut nonobstant ouvrir dans ce Système qu'une session réduite à la portion congrue par rapport à la session standard d'un utilisateur de la *Recovery* : il ne possède à sa disposition qu'une et une seule application : «Safari» avec laquelle il peut se ballader sur le Net, au lieu de disposer de la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X plus les applications du menu Utilitaires en cas de session standard.
----------​
Par conséquent, il n'y a dans cet affichage d'un écran inaugural offrant 2 logins : *Admin* => démarrage de l'OS vs *Guest* => Safari en mode Recovery rien d'un piratage accidentel - mais la situation « normale » en cas d'activation de «FileVault». Situation « normale » qui a consisté, pour les ingénieurs de la  à l'époque de la création de ce dispositif inouï («Lion 10.7») > à « pirater  réglementairement » le mécanisme de démarrage de la *Recovery* > en détournant le *boot_loader boot.efi* de sa fonction de démarreur du Système de secours pour l'affecter à une fonction de booter du Système de l'OS (et seulement secondairement à récupérer, pour l'invité, sa fonction de démarreur de la *Recovery*). Par « piratage » - j'entends : un arraisonnement logique détournant un élément de sa fonction pour l'annexer à une autre (la génération d'un « fonction vicariante » de l'organe logique).

Ce *boot_loader boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* logiquement annexé à la fonction de booter du Système de l'OS en cas de partition chiffrée (mais, plus généralement, en cas de présence d'un format *CoreStorage* - condition logique spécifique de la possibilité de chiffrer une partition - sur la partition *Macintosh HD*) > ne peut donc plus être reconnu par le  gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* (appelé par la touche "_alt_") comme l'indicateur d'un volume *Recovery* démarrable > ce qui fait que la partition *Recovery HD* ne peut plus être affichée à cet écran de choix d'un disque de démarrage. Reste comme seule option pour démarrer en mode *Recovery* la combinaison de touches *⌘R*.

Oui mais... cette combinaison de touches spéciale va-t-elle pouvoir activer le *boot_loader boot.efi* de la *Recovery HD* "_comme si rien ne s'était passé_", càd. comme s'il était toujours le *boot.efi* franc du collier en charge de démarrer le Système de secours, alors même qu'il a été « logiquement piraté » pour devenir le booter du Système de l'OS blindé par une architecture *CoreStorage* ? Eh bien non ! Car la commande *⌘R* ne démarre jamais le *boot_loader boot.efi* original (détourné logiquement de sa fonction) > mais déclenche un processus encore plus contourné : la création en RAM d'un *RAMDisk*, montant un volume *Untitled* dans lequel les composants du Système *Recovery* se trouvent clonés à la volée (de la même manière que s'il s'agissait d'un démarrage par internet) > suite à quoi le clone en RAM du Système *Recovery* va être démarré par le clone de son *boot_loader boot.efi* entièrement dédié, lui, à cette fonction.

Ce qui me fascine dans le processus de génération de ce dispositif d'ensemble sans équivalent en informatique > c'est son caractère opiniâtre de « fuite en avant logique »... La seule façon d'arrêter ces montages de montages logiques à l'échelle d'un Mac particulier : c'est de désactiver «FileVaut» - ce qui déconstruit le dispositif *CoreStorage* impliqué sur la partition-Système *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## peyret (27 Octobre 2016)

Pour ma part, avec une imprimante-scanner wifi Canon Pixma MX725 : pas de problème, ....
pour info : canon


----------



## dragao13 (27 Octobre 2016)

Putain ... dès le matin Maco !!!
Psychopathe !!!


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2016)

Je l'achète si la langue est en gascon-informatique; deviendra sûrement une espèce d'incunable dans 1500 ans. 

Fi diable un livre? Que nenni, une encyclopédie en XXX volumes.

On consultera alors le macO'Universalis.


----------



## Azety (27 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
je voulais simplement demander : est-ce raisonnable ( utile ? ) d'installer Sierra sur mon macbook pro 13" de 2010 ?
Je me demande si j'y gagne quelque chose ou si j'y perds, notamment avec la compatibilité des logiciels.
Merci


----------



## Mr G (27 Octobre 2016)

Pour ma part plantage à répétition :
Aucunes (oui oui aucunes) applications ne se lancent : Rebondis dans le dock, obligé de forcer l'arrêt et quand je relance, elles se lancent... Retour en arrière via trackpad fait planté safari. Impossible de changer de mois dans iCal. Bref gros gros plantage, Onyx n'y fait rien : Retour en 10.12.


----------



## florent74 (27 Octobre 2016)

bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si d'installer os serra sur un macbook fin 2009 unibody pouvais ralentir la machine. et si quelqu'un pourrai me dire quel os serai idéal pour ce macbook. merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Ca dépend beaucoup de la configuration matérielle de ta machine : si tu as un SSD et au moins 8 Go de RAM, pas de problème avec Sierra (précaution d'usage : avoir un clone, faire une clean install, etc.)


----------



## Zorglub38 (28 Octobre 2016)

florent74 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'aimerai savoir si d'installer os serra sur un macbook fin 2009 unibody pouvais ralentir la machine. et si quelqu'un pourrai me dire quel os serai idéal pour ce macbook. merci beaucoup


Pourrais-tu nous en dire plus sur le système installé actuellement et les informations techniques de ta machine (proc, mémoire, ssd ou hd) ?


----------



## sconie (28 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu vas démarrer comment si ton DD est effacé ?
> Fais un clone de ton système avant.


Mais comme j'ai toujours fait.... cmd R et tout réinstaller à partir de Time Machine. Ou n'est-ce plus possible ?


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2016)

sconie a dit:


> Mais comme j'ai toujours fait.... cmd R et tout réinstaller à partir de Time Machine. Ou n'est-ce plus possible ?


Apparemment si, on peut encore et toujours, comme Macomaniac a bien expliqué.
Je me sens plus en sécurité avec un clone. En fait, je crois que je n'ai jamais utilisé ni l'un ni l'autre. Comme je suis resté à Lion, et que ça suffit à mes besoins, je ne réinstalle plus de système. Je ne savais même pas que je pouvais booter sur le disque Time Machine.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2016)

Ouf, mise à jour 10.12.1 téléchargeable en pkg sur le site de support et paquet d'installation 10.12.1 complet dispo sur le store. :up


----------



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2016)

On ne peut pas booter depuis TM mais réinstaller depuis en démarrant sur la partition de secours en choisissant de réinstaller depuis une sauvegarde.


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> On ne peut pas booter depuis TM mais réinstaller depuis en démarrant sur la partition de secours en choisissant de réinstaller depuis une sauvegarde.



Non, depuis Lion,  on peut booter sur le disque TimeMachine (qui comprend un système minimal équivalent à la partition de secours) pour ensuite restaurer le disque interne. 

Il y a une exception c'est ElCapitan qui a introduit un bug qu'Apple a corrigé avec Sierra (sans proposer de correctif sur ElCzpitan), bug qui empêche de booter (sauf à corriger manuellement en suivant les instructions de Sir Macomaniac )


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a une exception c'est ElCapitan qui a introduit un bug qu'Apple a corrigé avec Sierra (sans proposer de correctif sur El Capitan)


Il est peut-être corrigé par 10.11.6. Les détails des correctifs donnés par Apple ne sont jamais exhaustifs.

Quelqu'un a essayé de faire une Time Machine neuve sur un DD Externe depuis 10.11.6 ? (je suis avec une TC donc cette problématique ne me concerne pas).


----------



## MrBingo (28 Octobre 2016)

@Mr G C'était mon problème ainsi qu'à d'autres...
Tu dois avoir Hand's off d'installé (firewall). C'est lui qui fait merder TOUTES tes app.
Ce n'est pas la maj 12.1. J'avais pas eu le temps de poster la réponse avant.


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il est peut-être corrigé par 10.11.6. Les détails des correctifs donnés par Apple ne sont jamais exhaustifs.
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé de faire une Time Machine neuve sur un DD Externe depuis 10.11.6 ? (je suis avec une TC donc cette problématique ne me concerne pas).


J'ai testé (en créant une nouvelle sauvegarde TimeMachine sur un disque vierge), ce n'est pas corrigé. On peut considérer que ca ne le sera jamais... alors que le bug n'est plus présent sur Sierra!


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai testé (en créant une nouvelle sauvegarde TimeMachine sur un disque vierge), ce n'est pas corrigé. On peut considérer que ca ne le sera jamais... alors que le bug n'est plus présent sur Sierra!


Au moins c'est clair.

Bah! Apple… 

J'attends toujours quelques corrections dans Snow Leopard (enfin, quand je dis que j'attends, c'est une façon de parler).


----------



## dragao13 (29 Octobre 2016)

Mais bordel, pourquoi vous vous prenez la tête à savoir si ça va être bootable avec TM !

En plus, il lui arrive de ne pas bien sauvegarder certaines applis comme outlook dont il ne sauvegarde pas la base de données (qui est exclue de je ne sais plus quel fichier de config) ...

Faites un clone et c'est réglé : assurances tout risque, bootable et gratos !!!


----------



## Centaurdedé (29 Octobre 2016)

Je vous rassure tous MacOs Sierra tourne à merveilles ...
Plus de Pb !

Surtout depuis la mise à jour 10.12.1 .

Tchao  A+  Dedé


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> ce n'est pas corrigé. On peut considérer que ca ne le sera jamais...


Nous pouvons donc reconnaître une qualité à l'OS «El Capitan» : la stabilité...​


----------



## Mr G (29 Octobre 2016)

@MrBingo : effectivement! 
Merde alors, j'ai été trop vite, car j'ai tout effacé et réalisé une clean Install après une seconde mauvaise expérience d'installation de la mise à jour... 
En même temps mon MBP en avait bien besoin, car installer depuis un petit temps et pas mal de crasses trainait dessus et je n'avais pas encore eue le courage de le faire. Mais si je t'avais lu avant je n'y aurais peut-être pas passé ma matinée. 

En espérant que ça serve à d'autres...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Octobre 2016)

Hello,

Afin de donner mon expérience à Sierra voici ce qu'il m'arrive.

Il paraît que cela devait être corrigé dans la 10.12.1

Apparemment ce n'est pas le cas :

----------------------------------------------
La pomme change de couleur pendant le boot sous Sierra

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème très curieux, je viens d'installer Sierra en clean installation et lorsque je redémarre la pomme blanche change de couleur et bouge.

Regardez ma vidéo :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/96jfm3wiaich7x2/Fichier 31-10-2016 11 55 13.mov?dl=0

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Car rien du tout sous El Capitan.

Je refait une clean installation et sinon revient sous El Capitan.
http://forums.macg.co/index.php?posts/13085508/


----------



## mat1696 (1 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Afin de donner mon expérience à Sierra voici ce qu'il m'arrive.
> 
> ...



J'en pense qu'il est inutile de multiplier les posts. Si tu rencontres ce bug après clean install, soit tu ouvres "Assistant d'évaluation" si tu fais partie d'un programme beta apple, soit tu vas sur feedback.apple.com faire ton retour. 


Sierra est encore, comme ses prédécesseurs pas mal bugué. Malheureusement avec Apple depuis quelques années, ils ne prennent plus la peine de corriger les bugs mineurs, mais seulement les bugs super gênants dont tout le monde se plaint. Ce qui fait que, au mieux, la prochaine version majeure corrige 50% des bugs et en rajoute 50%, au pire les bugs trainent de version en version sans jamais n'être corrigés...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Novembre 2016)

@mat1696

J'ai créé un post pour mon sujet qui est particulier car peut reperdu et un post ici pour informer les personnes en général.

Mon but n'est pas de multiplier les posts, juste donner l'information au cas où d'autres personnes rencontreraient le même phénomène.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce que tu dis, de toute façon je ne vois pas comment en 1 an Apple a le temps de sortir un nouveau système, corriger les bugs de celui-ci et de plancher sur le prochain qui sera présenté à la WWDC en juin prochain.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2016)

J'ai installé Sierra ce matin sur mon iMac de 2011 avec 8 Go de RAM. Pas de clean install.

Je n'ai pas pris l'option d'enregistrement de tous mes documents dans iCloud.

Après installation, ça patinait un peu - rien d'anormal - mais plutôt moins qu'avec ses prédécesseurs. Et 1 heure a semble-t-il suffi pour que tout soit fluide comme avant l'installation.

Le seul souci que je rencontre pour l'instant est que je n'arrive pas à faire comprendre à cet empaffé de Siri que je veux lancer l'application Mail.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2016)

C'est sûrement le mot _empaffé_ que Siri ne comprend pas


----------



## dragao13 (1 Novembre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Le seul souci que je rencontre pour l'instant est que je n'arrive pas à faire comprendre à cet empaffé de Siri que je veux lancer l'application Mail.


T'aurais pas un accent de merde ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> T'aurais pas un accent de merde ?



Possible.

Je vais poser la question à Siri : je verrai bien ce qu'il me répondra.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Novembre 2016)

Précise lui d'où tu viens ... il va s'adapter : tu connais , ils sont trooooop fort !


----------



## olivierdo (2 Novembre 2016)

une question les zamis, l'apple store me propose de telecharger la version 10.12.2 beta alors que je suis en 10.12.1 officiel, c'est etrange qu'il me propose la beta, je peux le faire sans souci ???


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Novembre 2016)

olivierdo a dit:


> une question les zamis, l'apple store me propose de telecharger la version 10.12.2 beta alors que je suis en 10.12.1 officiel, c'est etrange qu'il me propose la beta, je peux le faire sans souci ???



Euh oui c'est curieux ! 
Tu es inscrit au programme des bêtas public ?

Non je te déconseille l'installation, ce n'est pas une version stable et ce n'est pas normal d'avoir cette mise à jour dans le store.


----------



## olivierdo (3 Novembre 2016)

ok je vais passer le tour alors j'ai été dans les préferences de l'apple store et j'ai désactivé les mises à jour beta 

merci encore à toi pour ta réponse.


----------



## PO_ (3 Novembre 2016)

J'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 30 pages (chez moi) sur ce sujet, mais je voulais faire un petit retour d'expérience concernant Sierra. Je ne me suis pas jeté sur la mise à jour, et je ne l'ai faite qu'hier. Manipulant quotidiennement pas mal de fichiers, j'ai pu me rendre compte que le Finder est plus réactif (et ce de manière nettement perceptible, même sur une machine intrinsèquement véloce comme l'iMac Retina 5K), et qu'ont été corrigés pas mal de bugs qui étaient restés présents sur toutes les versions de El Capitan, malgré les signalements. 

Ensuite, en ce qui concerne Safari, j'ai noté une diminution du temps de latence entre le clic sur un lien et le début du chargement de la page, ainsi qu'un chargement plus rapide. 

Bref, en ce qui me concerne, aucun regret d'avoir fait cette mise à jour.


----------



## dragao13 (3 Novembre 2016)

C'est une très belle version que ce Sierra ...
Je me régale à travailler avec, rapide, il obéit au doigt et à l'oeil.
Tout marche bien niveau communication avec l'ipad air 2 et l'iPhone 5S.

Nickel !


----------



## mat1696 (3 Novembre 2016)

Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce bug graphique dans Safari:

Lorsque vous êtes en plein écran, puis épingler 1, 2 ou 3 onglets (jusqu'à ce que le problème se produise, dès la première ou deuxième fois chez moi) puis passez de l'un a l'autre OU si vous n'êtes pas en plein écran, épinglez un onglet (ou deux ou trois), puis passez en plein écran, lors de la transition vers le plein écran vous verrez: 

Un bug dans la texture du haut de la fenêtre qui n'aura plus de relief et aura une couleur bizarre...

PS: Malheureusement le glitch n'apparaît pas sur les screenshots...


----------



## dragao13 (4 Novembre 2016)

Ouais, en plein écran chez moi, il y a un effet dans la couleur chelou qui disparait une fois la page chargée !


----------



## mat1696 (4 Novembre 2016)

C'est vraiment un bug bizarre! Signalez-le aussi à Apple ceux qui peuvent via Feedback Assistant ou via feedback.apple.com pour les autres


----------



## Ami74 (4 Novembre 2016)

Pour ma part depuis Sierra ..j'ai toujours des doublons des MAJ...a chaque fois !
Doublon 12.12.1
Doublon iTunes
Doublon de VPN..c'est rasoir !


----------



## dragao13 (4 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> C'est vraiment un bug bizarre! Signalez-le aussi à Apple ceux qui peuvent via Feedback Assistant ou via feedback.apple.com pour les autres


C'est fait mec !!!


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2016)

iTunes ce n'est pas un doublon. Il y a bien une deuxième mise à jour 12.5.3. 
On passe de la 12.5.3.16 à la 12.5.3.17. 

Évidemment le descriptif est exactement le même et Apple n'indique pas le bug qu'ils ont dû corriger urgemment entre ces 2 versiosns


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2016)

En ce qui me concerne, la maj de iTunes m'est proposée mais j'ai systématiquement un message d'erreur

Ou alors je passe de installée, à mettre à jour pour finir à nouveau sur ce message d'erreur.

iTunes est en 12.5.3.16, donc j'ai potentiellement droit, @r e m y à cette fameuse màj


----------



## dragao13 (4 Novembre 2016)

Un coup d'onyx avec nettoyage des caches systèmes ... redémarrage et essaie de nouveau mister !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Novembre 2016)

Sierra ça donne pas envie quand même pour l'instant.


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, la maj de iTunes m'est proposée mais j'ai systématiquement un message d'erreur


Au vu du message d'erreur, peut-être que cette mise à jour 12.5.3.17 a déjà été retirée par Apple... je ne serais pas surpris qu'une nouvelle mise à jour apparaisse bientôt.

En ce moment Apple ne brille pas par la qualité de ses lancements... que ce soit sur le plan hardware ou software!


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2016)

Il y a sans doute à redire mais pour moi, aucun problème : une fois passés les deux premiers jours à faire va-savoir-quoi (indexation ?) Sierra se comporte comme El Capitan avant lui sur mon MacBook Air un peu amorti (mi-2011).
Aucun bug à déplorer pour l'utilisation assez simple que j'en ai.
J'ai juste un peu sué à comprendre pourquoi mon proxy ne se lançait plus (j'ai fini par trouver).
Il me semble qu'il y a moins de problème avec Sierrra qu'avec son prédécesseur ; les statisticiens de MacG pourraient nous dresser un petit tableau mais, en attendant, j'ai l'impression que l'on a beaucoup moins de fils désespérés avec 10.12 qu'avec 10.11.

[Accessoirement, pas davantage de problème avec iOS 10 sur mon iPhone SE. Donc je n'ai pas de raison objective de râler].


----------



## kangaroos (4 Novembre 2016)

De mon coté que des améliorations, un tas de petits bug de résolu.

Aucune incompatibilité : Little Snitch, Capture One 9, Office 2016, Transmit et bien d'autre encore marche parfaitement.

Et même mieux, depuis au moins 8 ou 10 mois j'avais des crash de mon MacPro (plantage de carte graphique GPURestart), depuis cette version plus de souci


----------



## dvd (4 Novembre 2016)

pour ma part des applications qui ne marchent plus du tout: 
screenium 3 : l'enregistrement ne se fait plus
smultron: incomptabile avec ce système. il faut repasser à la caisse
davinci resolve 12.5.2/3 lag énormément. 

les nouvelles fonctions ne sautent pas aux yeux.


----------



## Soryuken (4 Novembre 2016)

Hello, mon NAS SYNOLOGY connecté en SMB ne fonctionne plus sous Sierra. Quand je navigue, il fait planter mon MAC. Apparement je suis pas le seul. Quelqu'un d'autre à ce problème ? 

MERCI


----------



## zol614 (4 Novembre 2016)

Une catastrophe pour moi le passage à 10.12.1 et même Sierra n'est pas une réussite j'ai mon mac qui redémarre tout seul en raison d'un problème lorsque j'utilise safari ou même message (


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Au vu du message d'erreur, peut-être que cette mise à jour 12.5.3.17 a déjà été retirée par Apple... je ne serais pas surpris qu'une nouvelle mise à jour apparaisse bientôt.
> 
> En ce moment Apple ne brille pas par la qualité de ses lancements... que ce soit sur le plan hardware ou software!



On peut le dire.



dragao13 a dit:


> Un coup d'onyx avec nettoyage des caches systèmes ... redémarrage et essaie de nouveau mister !



Cela ne change rien.


Pas grave en tout cas


----------



## sinbad21 (4 Novembre 2016)

Aucun problème en ce qui me concerne. @dvd Smultron 7 fonctionne normalement.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2016)

No problem


----------



## Seb du 95 (4 Novembre 2016)

Bof bof bof.
La 10.12.1 a apporté beaucoup de correctifs, mais Mail manque de fiabilité (création de dossiers, affichage mails avec grosses pièces jointes, pertes de pièces jointes, ..........), Aperçu ben disons que quand il ne veut pas, il plante le système, c'est la première version de Mac OS X sur laquelle je dois redémarrer la machine suite à un noircissement progressif des fenêtres (description pourrie pour un phénomène qui ne l'est pas moins), sur le finder les postes réseau qui apparaissent ou pas (en ethernet), les boites de dialogue d'impression sur imprimantes réseau qui donne l'impression que ça ne s'ouvrira jamais (ce qui arrive parfois), le sélecteur de fichiers des applications Carbon au fonctionnement assez chaotique (parfois il est impossible de sélectionner un fichier) et le système de mises à jour de l'AppStore qui me fait m'arracher les cheveux de part sa lenteur et son côté aléatoire. Ah si, j'oubliais la sur-sollicitation de la carte graphique que mes machines tout en un n'aiment pas trop (surchauffes sur mes 5 iMacs).
Le tout sur 7 ordinateurs allant de l'iMac mi 2009 au MacBook Pro 13 rétina 2015.
Pourtant tout semblait bien se passer au début. Système vicieux.
Sinon, à part ça, j'aime bien mais 10.3 restera ma version préférée.


----------



## kergariou (4 Novembre 2016)

Pour ma part aucun problème. Venant de Mavericks, j'ai fait un clean install.
Toutes mes logiciels sont compatibles (sauf un : MediaInfo), aucun problème avec eux (mais du reste, je ne fais que de la bureautique et lecture de media).
A part les couleurs criardes, tout va bien, pleins de petits trucs qui simplifient et améliorent la vie.


----------



## supasaya (4 Novembre 2016)

Pour moi, découverte ce matin de la non compatibilité avec toute la suite Avid (isis compris...). Du coup, 4h de prod perdues pour revenir en arrière. Merci Apple !


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce bug graphique dans Safari:
> 
> Lorsque vous êtes en plein écran, puis épingler 1, 2 ou 3 onglets (jusqu'à ce que le problème se produise, dès la première ou deuxième fois chez moi) puis passez de l'un a l'autre OU si vous n'êtes pas en plein écran, épinglez un onglet (ou deux ou trois), puis passez en plein écran, lors de la transition vers le plein écran vous verrez:
> 
> ...



Après plusieurs tentatives dans les deux sens avec différents nombres d'onglet, je n'ai pas ce phénomène sur l'iMac 27" de 2013, non Retina par conséquent, avec une NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M 2048 Mo


----------



## NiccollaS (4 Novembre 2016)

Pour ma part c'est l'app Store qui bug.
Pas possible de MAj pour Keynote, page, Numbers...
*Le serveur a généré une erreur pendant le téléchargement : 503 Service Unavailable.

Est-ce un pbme de l'app store ou de MAj de MacOS ????
Let see*


----------



## Madalvée (4 Novembre 2016)

Il m'a corrigé des bugs apparus avec ses versions beta, c'est déjà ça…


----------



## Tournicoti (4 Novembre 2016)

Soryuken a dit:


> Hello, mon NAS SYNOLOGY connecté en SMB ne fonctionne plus sous Sierra. Quand je navigue, il fait planter mon MAC. Apparement je suis pas le seul. Quelqu'un d'autre à ce problème ?
> MERCI


Non tu n'es pas le seul et il y a aussi le fait qu'il faille systématiquement se connecter en manuel sur le NAS. A la première connexion  il y a un échec, puis il faut "Se connecter comme..." et là ça marche sans avoir à modifier les login/mdp mémorisés par Keychain. Et en plus on ne peut se déconnecter réellement du NAS pour se liguer sous un autre profil. Il se déconnecte tout seul au dernier profil.

Moi j'ai en plus le filtre Spam qui ne fonctionne plus. J'ai appelé la hotline qui a pris la main et qui n'a rien pu faire d'autre que de me dire que le problème est réel, qu'il ne le savaient pas et qu'il fallait "espérer" qu'il serait corrigé dans une prochaine Maj.

Et sur mon MBP superdrive customisé en FusionDrive, le fait de cliquer sur Stockage dans "A propos de ce Mac" lance un processus iBooks fantôme (il en a le nom mais ce n'est pas lui) qui bouffe progressivement toute la mémoire et qu'il faut forcer à quitter tant qu'on a la main.

Sans parler d'applis qui deviennent limite incompatibles.

Bref, pour moi Sierra n'a apporté que Siri et d'autres trucs inutiles à mon goût mais assorti de beaucoup de petits soucis. Pas trop graves, mais je n'en avais jamais subi lors des précédents upgrades.


----------



## dragao13 (4 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Sierra ça donne pas envie quand même pour l'instant.


A ce stade de la compet, c'est pourtant l'OS d'  le plus stable depuis Mavericks chez moi, mieux qu'EC au même stade de développement que je trouvais déjà pas mal !


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2016)

Tournicoti a dit:


> Bref, pour moi Sierra n'a apporté que Siri et d'autres trucs inutiles à mon goût mais assorti de beaucoup de petits soucis. Pas trop graves, mais je n'en avais jamais subi lors des précédents upgrades.



Pour Siri, c'est facile à désactiver.

Et à réactiver pour lui poser quelques questions auxquels il fournit des réponses savoureuses. Il y a même un fil ouvert sur le sujet


----------



## Blaster (4 Novembre 2016)

J’ai rencontré pas mal de soucis avec des applications sous Sierra 10.12.1
exp: Excel 2011, onyx, calendrier et même préférences système à dû mal ou s’ouvrir, etc ......

Par moment, mon clavier filaire ne fonctionnait plus, je devais le débrancher et le rebrancher.  
Certaines applications ne s'ouvraient pas, ou elles s'ouvraient sans s’afficher, j’étais dans l'obligation de faire un "forcer à quitter" et ré ouvrir 

J’ai fait une restauration avec Time Machine pour revenie à Sierra 10.12 

Pour moi, Apple et OSX, ce n'est plus ce que c’était, mais toujours mieux que l'autre.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2016)

@Blaster
Tu n'aurais pas hasard Hands Off! d'installé ? Si oui, c'est lui le problème.


----------



## dvd (5 Novembre 2016)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Aucun problème en ce qui me concerne. @dvd Smultron 7 fonctionne normalement.


je suis passé d'el Capitan à sierra. smultron me dit qu la version n'est pas compatible avec ce système et me renvoie vers l'app store avec l'application payante.


----------



## Dom44 (5 Novembre 2016)

Pour moi, pas de problème majeur en étant passé à 10.12.1... excepté peut-être avec Mail ! C'est un peu le foutoir dans la boîte. Les indésirables partent dans le dossier adéquat surinés en orange comme je le souhaite... Mais perdent leur signalétique "indésirable" au bout d'un moment, voire reviennent dans le dossier "boîte de réception" et quand je les mets à la corbeille, ils refusent de disparaître quand je fais vider la corbeille. Est-ce bien normal ? Sinon, rien à redire et on ne peut même que se féliciter de l'aide apportée par Siri !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Novembre 2016)

Essayez "dis chierie". Sur l'iPhone ça marche...


----------



## Claude91 (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
iMac (21,5 pouces, fin 2013) 2,9 GHz Intel Core i5 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Mise à jour via El Capitan, pas de problème rencontré, une petite chose après l'installation complète, demande de mise à jour Openoffice et je me retrouve avec une version US, pas grave, je suis un petit utilisateur comparé à certain d'entre vous.


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Au vu du message d'erreur, peut-être que cette mise à jour 12.5.3.17 a déjà été retirée par Apple... je ne serais pas surpris qu'une nouvelle mise à jour apparaisse bientôt.
> 
> En ce moment Apple ne brille pas par la qualité de ses lancements... que ce soit sur le plan hardware ou software!



Finalement ce matin, la mise à jour de iTunes en V.12.5.3.17 a pu se faire.


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2016)

iMac 27" 5k fin 2015 (4 GHz Intel Core i7), 24 GB RAM.
Mis à jour via l'App Store sans souci majeur, 1 jour après la sortie de 10.12.1.
Pas de souci particulier, par contre, il y a 3 jours, un problème a été détecté dans la sauvegarde Time Machine, et ce dernier a demandé à tout recommencer à zéro... je ne sais pas s'il y a un rapport.

Mise à jour faite également sur le Macbook 12" Retina (early 2015) sans problème quelconque... Office 2011, VLC et Spotify fonctionnent très bien (je n'ai pas d'autre application tierce dessus, si ce n'est une poignée d'utilitaires plutôt light)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2016)

Pour l'instant, ce n'est que du bonheur.


----------



## tintin66 (8 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour 
J'ai franchi le pas, non sans avoir changé mon IMac 2007 24" 6Go par un de 27" 24Go.
Heureusement que la MAJ est gratuite car les machines ne baissent pas, mais elles n'augmentent pas non plus. J'ai déboursé quasiment la même somme qu'en 2007.Enfin, c'est mon choix, personne ne m'y a contraint! Quoique...!

C'est la grande désillusion. Un écran qui freeze à la fermeture, impossible de classer les éléments dans ouverture, demande systématiquement des password alors qu'ils sont dans le trousseau, démarrage du trackpad d'une lenteur...Tout cela fonctionnait parfaitement sous El Capitan!. J'ai même désactivé le SIP afin d'être sur que tout était d'équerre et comparer des choses comparables. Quant aux nouveautés....du fond de teint sur un visage ridé! Siri, c'est peut être bien sur un ibidule mais sur un IMac ?
Suppression du bang d'ouverture, et on fait comment pour démarrer en CMD+ R pendant le bang ?
 Je crains que le IMac ne devienne petit à petit qu'un gros Ibidule. Quel dommage, je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir sur Mavericks!
Quant aux logiciels il y a longtemps que je n'utilise plus Mail, Safari, Aperture(merci Apple) donc pas de nouveautés pour moi.
Tout ceci sans rancune pour les mordus d'Apple !


----------



## r-dc (11 Novembre 2016)

C'est particulier à la 10.12.2 (16C41b) ou c'est une façon pour Apple de fêter le 11 novembre ? 




(L'icône de l'application _Calendrier.)_
Un bug graphique comme @mat1696 les aimes !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Novembre 2016)

Joli !!!


----------



## mat1696 (11 Novembre 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> C'est particulier à la 10.12.2 (16C41b) ou c'est une façon pour Apple de fêter le 11 novembre ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 111913
> 
> (L'icône de l'application _Calendrier.)_
> Un bug graphique comme @mat1696 les aimes !



[emoji23] ils on sûrement voulu me faire une petite dédicace


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Novembre 2016)

Ah ah ah ! Excellent.

Finalement j'ai installé Sierra en clean install malgré le bug du carré rouge au démarrage.

Ça fonctionne bien, j'espère que la version 10.12.2 corrigera cela quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Novembre 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> C'est particulier à la 10.12.2 (16C41b) ou c'est une façon pour Apple de fêter le 11 novembre ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 111913
> 
> (L'icône de l'application _Calendrier.)_
> Un bug graphique comme @mat1696 les aimes !



Bah du coup on est le 22 novembre ?

[emoji23]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Novembre 2016)

Hello,

Après une journée d'utilisation et plusieurs démarrage Sierra est bien plus rapide que El Capitan sur mon iMac 4k.

Il boot en 11 secondes contre 19 secondes sous El Capitan, je le trouve également bien plus vif en utilisation.

Hormis toujours ce carré rouge et le logo Apple qui bouge au démarrage c'est impressionnant.


----------



## mat1696 (12 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Après une journée d'utilisation et plusieurs démarrage Sierra est bien plus rapide que El Capitan sur mon iMac 4k.
> 
> ...



Tu as fait une clean install? Parce que moi j'ai calculé des temps de boot plus longs, mais une fluidité accrue (sauf pour Safari qui est assez lent), mais toujours pas au niveau de Mavericks.



D'ailleurs est-ce que vous avez aussi ce bug graphique (et oui, ça faisait longtemps ^^):

Lorsque vous activez Mission Control via le geste sur le Trackpad, puis que vous cliquez sur une fenêtre, l'interface en haut de Mission Control se retrouvera immédiatement derrière la barre des menus, alors que si vous activez MC via la touche F3, l'animation se produira normalement.


Un problème similaire se produit avec App Exposé et Mission Control avec une App plein écran (dans ce cas, geste avec TrackPad = barre des menus apparaît lorsqu'on clique sur une app plein écran, sans fondu. Touch F3= barre des menus apparaît lorsqu'on clique sur une app plein écran, mais aussi lorsqu'on ouvre MC depuis une app plein écran (fondu dans les 2 sens)



Donc il y a un sérieux problème entre MC et la barre des menus....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (12 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Tu as fait une clean install? Parce que moi j'ai calculé des temps de boot plus longs, mais une fluidité accrue (sauf pour Safari qui est assez lent), mais toujours pas au niveau de Mavericks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

Oui j'ai fait une clean install via la partition Recovery.

J'ai calculé le temps de boot depuis le "bonggg" de démarrage et je gagne quelques secondes.

Une fois arrivé sur le bureau tout est chargé plus rapidement il me semble que par rapport à El Capitan.

Est-ce l'effet de la clean install ? Possible…

J'ai toujours ce phénomène graphique lors du démarrage du "carré rouge" mais c'est très succinct et j'espère surtout qu'Apple va quand même le corriger.

Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire ton bug de MC chez moi il n'y a apparemment pas ce phénomène.

De toute façon je pense que Sierra est encore jeune et que suivant les machines il y a des bugs graphiques ou autres.

La version 10.12.1 était surtout pour apporter le support des nouveaux MacBook Pro et de la Touch Bar je pense.

Espérons que la 10.12.2, actuellement en bêta, corrige tout nos petits tracas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas fait de clean install mais en utilisation mon Mac est nettement plus réactif depuis que j'ai installé Sierra.


----------



## mat1696 (12 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Oui j'ai fait une clean install via la partition Recovery.
> 
> ...



En tous cas sur la dernière beta je ne vois aucun bug signalé corrigé, malheureusement...


----------



## mat1696 (12 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire ton bug de MC chez moi il n'y a apparemment pas ce phénomène.




Je pense plutôt que tu ne fais pas attention. Le bug est connu (sauf d'Apple peut-être, alors que nous sommes plusieurs à l'avoir signalé dès les premières betas), mais il faut être attentif.

Comme tu le vois sur la capture, lorsque tu actives Mission Control avec le raccourci à 3 ou 4 doigts sur le Trackpad, puis que tu cliques sur une fenêtre (se qui a pour effet de fermer MC en mettant cette fenêtre au premier plan - quoique même ça ne fonctionne plus à 100% sur Sierra, mais c'est un autre sujet), l'interface en haut de MC (qui affiche tous les bureaux et app en plein écran) se retrouvera derrière la barre des menus pour se rétracter. 

Tu observeras mieux le bug si, avant de cliquer sur une fenêtre, tu mets ta souris tout en haut de l'écran pour déplier le haut de l'interface qui au lieu d'afficher le nom des bureaux et des app en plein écran, affichera maintenant les noms et miniatures. Dans ce cas tu auras bien le temps de voir qu'il n'y a pas le fondu et que l'interface se retrouve derrière la barre des menus.

Tu peux ensuite comparer en activant MC via la touche F3 et tu verras le comportement normal de Mission Control.


----------



## dwydyer (12 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
pour ma part, j'ai suivi une procédure dite propre en téléchargeant Sierra et résultat, je n'ai plus de système d'exploitation. Celui ci indique qu'il faut contacter applecare.
Que se passe t'il ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Je pense plutôt que tu ne fais pas attention.



Mouaih…
Sans remettre en cause la réalité de ce bug, je me permets tout de même de répondre qu'il n'est pas avéré sur toutes les machines et/ou installations.

J'ai essayé, essayé mais sans réussite à reproduire le bug que tu décris.

En regard de son caractère plutôt esthétique que technique et de sa reproductibilité incertaine, je crois que tu vas devoir attendre un bon moment avant qu'Apple s'y intéresse…


----------



## mat1696 (12 Novembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Mouaih…
> Sans remettre en cause la réalité de ce bug, je me permets tout de même de répondre qu'il n'est pas avéré sur toutes les machines et/ou installations.
> 
> J'ai essayé, essayé mais sans réussite à reproduire le bug que tu décris.
> ...



Je comprends pas... Où alors j'ai une vision spéciale, ou je décris mal les bugs, ou vous ne comprenez pas, mais (et c'est la même chose pour les bugs d'El Cap où on me disait que c'était que chez moi) j'ai pris du temps en passant a un magasin de regarder si les bugs que je signale étaient aussi présents sur les dernières machines en vente et... contre toute attente... ils sont tous présents! 


Et je trouve dommage, même si ça n'empêche pas de travailler (quoique pour certains bugs dans Aperçu c'est très gênant) qu'Apple qui se dit si pointilleuse sur les détails, le design, les animations, fasse des systèmes avec autant de bugs graphique à se demander comment les développeurs ont pu ne pas les voir (des fois on se demande si quand ils implémentent une fonction ils la teste en usage réel...


----------



## mat1696 (13 Novembre 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> C'est particulier à la 10.12.2 (16C41b) ou c'est une façon pour Apple de fêter le 11 novembre ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 111913
> 
> (L'icône de l'application _Calendrier.)_
> Un bug graphique comme @mat1696 les aimes !




Ah ben en fait cela semble être un problème avéré de cette build, d'après les nombreux témoignages que j'ai vu sur les forums Appleseed. Espérons que le bug soit vite corrigé 

Pour ceux qui y ont accès:
https://appleseed.apple.com/discussions/topics/65015/posts/601494#post601494
https://appleseed.apple.com/discussions/topics/65006/posts/601421#post601421


----------



## litobar71 (14 Novembre 2016)

r-dc a dit:


> C'est particulier à la 10.12.2 (16C41b) ou c'est une façon pour Apple de fêter le 11 novembre ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 111913
> 
> (L'icône de l'application _Calendrier.)_
> Un bug graphique comme @mat1696 les aimes !



Il est possible que cela soit pour le double 11 des soldes chinoises.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2016)

Hello,

Ce soir je me suis intéressé à la fonction "Gérer" dans "Stockage" des informations systèmes.

J'ai remarqué que la roue crantée ne cesse de tourner sur la section "Système"... 
Je trouve cela curieux, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2016)

Ben aujourd'hui c'est apparu pour moi !!  mais je n'y ai pas accès : il est grisé


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Ben aujourd'hui c'est apparu pour moi !!  mais je n'y ai pas accès : il est grisé
> Voir la pièce jointe 111956



Cela a mis combien de temps à apparaître le nombre Go de ton système ?


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Cela a mis combien de temps à apparaître le nombre Go de ton système ?


j'ai pas mesuré.... disons 30 s et si je le relance c'est instantané !
(mais la première fois au bout de 10 mm..... j'ai quitté)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> j'ai pas mesuré.... disons 30 s et si je le relance c'est instantané !
> (mais la première fois au bout de 10 mm..... j'ai quitté)



Ah d'accord je comprends mieux… 
Moi c'est la première fois que je l'ouvre et comme ça mettait trop de temps j'ai fini par quitter.

Apparemment il faut donc le laisser tourner.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> j'ai pas mesuré.... disons 30 s et si je le relance c'est instantané !
> (mais la première fois au bout de 10 mm..... j'ai quitté)



Bon... après 20 minutes j'ai laissé tombé... la roue crantée tourne sans cesse.

Encore un bug je suppose [emoji30]... décidément.


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bon... après 20 minutes j'ai laissé tombé... la roue crantée tourne sans cesse.
> 
> Encore un bug je suppose [emoji30]... décidément.


A essayer dans une semaine en ce qui te concerne..... pour moi c'est un peu ce qui s'est passé.... peut-être que le système est trés long à analyser les 300 000  fichiers...... qu'il comporte ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (14 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> j'ai pas mesuré.... disons 30 s et si je le relance c'est instantané !
> (mais la première fois au bout de 10 mm..... j'ai quitté)


Moi pareil la première fois ça a mis des plombes et j'ai quitté et là en y retournant ça a été instantané !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Novembre 2016)

D'accord merci à vous deux, je vais y retourner dans quelques jours.

Je viens de faire l'installation de Sierra c'est peut-être pour cette raison comme vous dites.


----------



## mat1696 (15 Novembre 2016)

De toutes façon l'onglet système est juste informatif (on ne peut pas cliquer dessus) pour montrer la place prise par le système, les caches, ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> De toutes façon l'onglet système est juste informatif (on ne peut pas cliquer dessus) pour montrer la place prise par le système, les caches, ...



Oui effectivement j'ai vu ça sur des captures d'écran, ça ne sert pas trop à grand chose en fait.

Ce matin ça tourne encore dans le vide, de toute manière c'est plus par curiosité qu'autre chose car je gère moi-même l'espace sur mon disque et ayant un disque de 2To j'ai de quoi voir venir.


----------



## Bambouille (15 Novembre 2016)

Sierra installé en clean installe sur mon MBP suite à un safari 10 trop plantogène sous El Capitan.
Mes premières impressions sont : plus fluide, la bonne dimension de la fenêtre de Safari enfin enregistrée, aucuns bug à noter.

Pour une V2, Sierra est chez moi aussi stable que la 11.6. Vu le peu de changement, pour moi c'est une 11.7.


----------



## Anthony (15 Novembre 2016)

C'est normal que ce soit grisé : si vous aviez accès aux fichiers du système, vous mettriez tout en vrac en moins de temps qu'il ne m'en a fallu pour taper cette phrase. Et c'est aussi « normal » que l'espace pris par le système mette un peu de temps à apparaitre : il est calculé à chaque lancement du panneau _Gestion du stockage_ des Informations système, ce qui n'est pas l'opération la plus simple (plein de petits fichiers, compression à la volée, etc.). Cela dit, ça pourrait être plus clair.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2016)

Hello à tous,
Obligé de faire une clean install après la maj Capitan->sierra car mon imac mid 2010 ne se réveillait plus!
Après la clean install, il ne se réveille toujours pas!
C'est arrivé à d'autres? Des idées?
A+
Fred

PS: Comment faire pour ne pas être obligé de télécharger ma bibliothèque Photo depuis iCloud? ( Je l'ai récupérée depuis ma sauvegarde, mais pour synchroniquer ma bibliothèque locale avec celle d'icloud,  il semble vouloir ajouter ma bibliothèque à celle d'icloud! ce qui risque de tout mettre en doublon!! d'ailleurs, je n'ai plus assez de place sur icloud, ce qui m'oblgerait a passer à 1 To)


----------



## dragao13 (15 Novembre 2016)

Bambouille a dit:


> Pour une V2, Sierra est chez moi aussi stable que la 11.6. Vu le peu de changement, pour moi c'est une 11.7.


C'est pour ma part une chose que j'apprécie grandement,  est en train de rendre le système de plus en plus solide et stable, on assiste avec les trois derniers os à une optimisation de yosemite sans ajouter trop de nouveautés et c'est tout ce que je demande.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est normal que ce soit grisé : si vous aviez accès aux fichiers du système, vous mettriez tout en vrac en moins de temps qu'il ne m'en a fallu pour taper cette phrase. Et c'est aussi « normal » que l'espace pris par le système mette un peu de temps à apparaitre : il est calculé à chaque lancement du panneau _Gestion du stockage_ des Informations système, ce qui n'est pas l'opération la plus simple (plein de petits fichiers, compression à la volée, etc.). Cela dit, ça pourrait être plus clair.



Ah ok merci pour les explications, donc pas la peine de l'ouvrir sans cesse car il recommence à zéro à chaque fois.

Effectivement au bout de 20 minutes j'ai arrêté, la prochaine fois je le laisserai tourner.

C'est pas très clair je trouve aussi.


----------



## tbox (15 Novembre 2016)

MAJ 10.12.1 depuis Mountain Lion sur un MBP i5 - 13“ - 2,3 Ghz Début 2011 - 8Go de RAM - SSD 256 Go + HDD 320 Go - Intel HD3000 - 512 Mo

Lors de la MAJ j’ai quand même eu une petite frayeur. A la fin du process d’installation ( 30-40 min ) il m’a indiqué qu’il y avait un soucis avec le SSD. Il demande de vérifier / réparer le disque système ( quand j’ai fait réparer, il a eu un soucis et le disque système était grisé dans la liste des volume détectable ) et n’était plus visible/montable. J’ai eu la fenêtre de me boot me demandant: de démarrer sur la partition de secours ( OS X Lion ) - de démarrer sur le réseau  - de lancer l’utilitaire de disques ...  J’ai un peu stressé et prit le risque de redémarrer la machine, et elle à redémarrer sans erreur de démarrage. Donc pas de problèmes au second démarrage.

La machine semble stable après 3 jours d’utilisation. C’est fluide. Mais elle semble être plus sollicitée. ( dans moniteur d’activité - Processeur -> nom de l’opération = secd / 80-90% Processeur / Fils = 5 / PID = 317 ) Je n’ai pas souvenir de cette opération dans moniteur d’activité sous macOS 10.8.5?!

- Le ventilo est très souvent en route, la machine chauffe beaucoup plus juste avec safari d’ouvert. Comme si la partie graphique était plus sollicité en permanence. 
- Je n’arrive pas à faire l’update de Trim Enabler.
- OSCultor ne fonctionne plus

- Ableton Live 9.7 -> OK
- Serato DJ 1.8.0 -> OK

- Pour le moment je n’utilise pas toutes les fonctionnalité. Je ne suis pas passer à iCloud drive comme j’ai encore un vieille iPhone 4 sous iOS 7.

- Je n’ai pas eu de soucis d’importations de ma bibliothèque iPhoto de 60Go.

Je testerais plus profondément dans les jours a venir.


----------



## tbox (15 Novembre 2016)

MAJ 10.12.1 depuis Mountain Lion sur un MBP i5 - 13“ - 2,3 Ghz Début 2011 - 8Go de RAM - SSD 256 Go + HDD 320 Go - Intel HD3000 - 512 Mo

Lors de la MAJ j’ai quand même eu une petite frayeur. A la fin du process d’installation ( 30-40 min ) il m’a indiqué qu’il y avait un soucis avec le SSD. Il demande de vérifier / réparer le disque système ( quand j’ai fait réparer, il a eu un soucis et le disque système était grisé dans la liste des volume détectable ) et n’était plus visible/montable. J’ai eu la fenêtre de me boot me demandant: de démarrer sur la partition de secours ( OS X Lion ) - de démarrer sur le réseau  - de lancer l’utilitaire de disques ...  J’ai un peu stressé et prit le risque de redémarrer la machine, et elle à redémarrer sans erreur de démarrage. Donc pas de problèmes au second démarrage.

*[RESOLU]* La machine semble stable après 3 jours d’utilisation. C’est fluide. Mais elle semble être plus sollicitée. ( dans moniteur d’activité - Processeur -> nom de l’opération = secd / 80-90% Processeur / Fils = 5 / PID = 317 ) Je n’ai pas souvenir de cette opération dans moniteur d’activité sous macOS 10.8.5?! *[RESOLU] *

- *[RESOLU]*Le ventilo est très souvent en route, la machine chauffe beaucoup plus juste avec safari d’ouvert. Comme si la partie graphique était plus sollicité en permanence.*[RESOLU]*
- Je n’arrive pas à faire l’update de Trim Enabler.
- OSCultor ne fonctionne plus

- Ableton Live 9.7 -> OK
- Serato DJ 1.8.0 -> OK

- Pour le moment je n’utilise pas toutes les fonctionnalité. Je ne suis pas passer à iCloud drive comme j’ai encore un vieil iPhone 4 sous iOS 7.

- Je n’ai pas eu de soucis d’importations de ma bibliothèque iPhoto de 60Go.

Je testerais plus profondément dans les jours a venir.

*[solutions] décocher dans préférences système->iCloud->[]trousseau retour à 2% d’utilisation processeur pour les même taches*


----------



## tintin66 (16 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour
Juste pour dire que j'ai franchi le rubicon....je suis repassé sur El capitan, non sans une grosse frayeur.(Perdu le fusiondrive au moment de la remise à blanc du disque systeme)
Plus les jours passaient, plus les bugs se dévoilaient! Je vais attendre la 10.12.2 voire 3.


----------



## 20_100 (16 Novembre 2016)

J'ai cherché pour voir si le sujet avait déjà été abordé et ne l'ai pas trouvé (donc désolé si redite d'un autre message). Le bug concerne Contacts. Il date peut-être d'avant, mais je ne l'ai remarqué que depuis Sierra. Après avoir encodé les coordonnées d'un nouveau contact et cliqué sur le bouton "Terminé", très souvent (trop souvent), les données n'ont pas été enregistrées. Ou seulement une partie. Et il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois avant que ce soit finalement le cas. Pénible. Je précise qu'on peut éliminer l'interférence éventuelle d'iCloud, que je n'utilise pas.


----------



## dragao13 (16 Novembre 2016)

J'utilise beaucoup Contacts ... j'en ajoute presque tous les jours et je n'ai constaté aucun bug.

Je les synchronise avec Gmail pour cause de 0 bug justement !


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Novembre 2016)

Jamais eu ce genre de problème avec Contacts, quelle que soit la machine, iMac, MBP, iPad, iPhone, le tout avec iCloud


----------



## mat1696 (16 Novembre 2016)

Vous avez vu tous ces bugs, notamment dans Aperçu et Finder:
Dans Aperçu lorsqu'on active la "planche contact" 

Dans Finder quand on navigue dans un dossier (p. ex. "Tous mes fichiers") avec tri par type et présentation par icone



Que dans ces deux logiciels, la présentation est "condensée" via la petite flèche en haut, on a quelque chose qui ressemble légèrement au mode cover flow. Le problème, et uniquement depuis Sierra, c'est que la seul façon de maviguer ici de droite à gauche est via la souris ou le Trackpad avec défilement horizontal... et utilisant parfois une souris normale il est impossible de naviguer correctement ici (pas même avec les flèches du clavier), en appuyant, comme cela fonctionnait avant, tout à droite ou a gauche, là ou les documents commencent à s'entasser. Ben là sous Sierra si on appuye là... ça sélectionne simplement le doc, mais rien ne bouge ;(


----------



## marenostrum (16 Novembre 2016)

j'ai problème avec les périphériques et notamment un lecteur de disques externes en USB 3 de marque chinoise je crois, Inateck. le disque dur, ne se met pas en veille, quand je ferme le mac. c'était pas le cas avant, avec El capitan. j'ai branché ce lecteur de HDD sur le TimeCapsule pour voir si ce comportement change.


----------



## mat1696 (19 Novembre 2016)

Et encore des "bugs"... Dans Aperçu, lorsqu'on navigue en "planche contact" avec un pdf (ou une photo) majoritairement blanc, comme il y a plus d'ombre autours des vignettes de documents et que l'arrière plan du mode "planche contact" est blanc, ben on ne distingue pas les pages du PDF et ce mode est donc quasi inutilisable...
honteux!


Et sinon je me demandais, ceux qui font partie du programme AppleSeed, Developpeur ou Apple Public Beta, aveg-vous déjà reçu une réponse d'Apple à vos Feedbacks en français??? Moi depuis Yosemite et mes pas loin de 50 feedbacks (en plus dans le prog Appleseed depuis Sierra), je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse (ou question) d'Apple à mes retours.... Et vous?


----------



## dragao13 (19 Novembre 2016)

Jamais.


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et sinon je me demandais, ceux qui font partie du programme AppleSeed, Developpeur ou Apple Public Beta, aveg-vous déjà reçu une réponse d'Apple à vos Feedbacks en français??? Moi depuis Yosemite et mes pas loin de 50 feedbacks (en plus dans le prog Appleseed depuis Sierra), je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse (ou question) d'Apple à mes retours.... Et vous?


Je pense qu'il vaut mieux formuler les remarques en anglais.
Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien signalé (je suis resté à Lion ), et le système a peut-être évolué. Quand je l'ai fait, la réponse éventuelle était visible en consultant le rapport de bug accessible à la personne ayant signalé, et se bornait à quelque chose du genre "en cours de validation" ou "a été pris en compte", ce qui ne voulait pas dire "a été résolu", Apple ne s'engagera jamais à mon avis à dire ça.


----------



## marenostrum (19 Novembre 2016)

la dernière beta [10.12.2 (16C48b)] est très bien. rapide chez moi, ça saccade plus, ça gère beaucoup mieux la RAM (j'en ai 24 Go) et c'est stable.


----------



## mat1696 (19 Novembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux formuler les remarques en anglais.
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien signalé (je suis resté à Lion ), et le système a peut-être évolué. Quand je l'ai fait, la réponse éventuelle était visible en consultant le rapport de bug accessible à la personne ayant signalé, et se bornait à quelque chose du genre "en cours de validation" ou "a été pris en compte", ce qui ne voulait pas dire "a été résolu", Apple ne s'engagera jamais à mon avis à dire ça.



Pour l'anglais, j'avais posé la question et  on m a dit que si "Français " était sélectionné, les feedbacks étaient traduits... 


Et justement je trouve bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas ce genre de messages "Validation" ou "Pris en compte" si il y a qqch à faire que je ne connais pas, je suis preneur


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Pour l'anglais, j'avais posé la question et  on m a dit que si "Français " était sélectionné, les feedbacks étaient traduits...
> 
> 
> Et justement je trouve bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas ce genre de messages "Validation" ou "Pris en compte" si il y a qqch à faire que je ne connais pas, je suis preneur


Si c'est de la traduction automatique, comme c'est probable, on peut avoir des réserves ...
Quand j'ai utilisé - mais ça a peut-être changé - il y avait un numéro de bug qui permettait de consulter, avec différentes rubriques, ou apparaissaient les retours éventuels de la part d'Apple. Ça peut sans doute attendre un certain temps, certains bugs ne sont pas considérés comme prioritaires, et iOS passe avant OS X ...


----------



## mat1696 (19 Novembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Si c'est de la traduction automatique, comme c'est probable, on peut avoir des réserves ...
> Quand j'ai utilisé - mais ça a peut-être changé - il y avait un numéro de bug qui permettait de consulter, avec différentes rubriques, ou apparaissaient les retours éventuels de la part d'Apple. Ça peut sans doute attendre un certain temps, certains bugs ne sont pas considérés comme prioritaires, et iOS passe avant OS X ...



Non en tous cas à ce qu'un membre du personnel Apple Seed m'a répondu, leurs équipes françaises traduisent le bug pour leur envoyer ensuite.


Et sinon il semble qu'il y a plus ce que tu dis avec le numéro du bug.... Parce que maintenant Feedback Assistant fonctionne sous le même principe que Mail, donc logiquement s'ils réponde ça sera juste en dessous de mon rapport de bug...


----------



## CJosephP (19 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Apple a présenté OS X macOS Sierra avec :
> 
> 
> de nouvelles fonctions de Continuité, dont le déverrouillage de session avec l'Apple Watch et la synchronisation du presse-papier dans le nuage ;
> ...


p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 12.0px Helvetica; color: #454545} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 12.0px Helvetica; color: #454545; min-height: 14.0px}

Possesseur d'un macbook pro Core I7 fin 2012 16G de ram et d'un Macmini fin 2012 2,3 Ghz core i7 16G de ram tous deux ayant un disque SSD de 500G.



Je déconseille vivement l'installation de SIERRA pour les raisons suivantes:



1) incompatibilité de certains logiciels ( Open office, logitech alert , ....)

2) performance improbable avec certain logiciels comme Final Cut Pro .....

3) surtout et surtout, incroyable lenteurs ( entre 2 et 3 minutes)



a) au démarrage

b) au redemarrage parfois blocage

c) à l'extinction parfois bocage

d) avec la commandes CMD R, CMD ALT R ...



Apple care m'a conseillé de recharger SIERRA sur le disque préalablement initialisé 

mais rien n'a changé.



Apple veut il privilégier l'achat des nouveaux PC  dans lesquels tout est soudé ? (regression)



L'obsolescence programmé en pourtant légalement interdite en France ?



Les beta testeurs n'ont pas fait leur boulot ?



Les améliorations de SIERRA sont négligeables donc je suis retourné sur EL Capitan 

et cela dépote.......


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2016)

@CJosephP
Comme premier message tu aurais trouver mieux comme introduction. 

Je te suggère de te remettre en cause et de faire une clean install. Aucun des logiciels que tu cites ne pose le moindre problème dans la mesure ou on fait l'effort de faire les mises-à-jour officielles.


----------



## peyret (19 Novembre 2016)

CJosephP a dit:


> incompatibilité de certains logiciels ( Open office


Pas de problème avec open office ........ et je rejoins le post de Locke .....


----------



## mat1696 (19 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Pas de problème avec open office ........ et je rejoins le post de Locke .....



De même! Je critique pas mal Sierra sur ce forum pour ses (trop) nombreux bugs gênants, et ses performances légèrement plus basse qu'El Capitan et encore plus que Mavericks, mais Sierra est tout à fait utilisable! Sur mon dd externe USB 3 de test, il met 50sec pour démarrer (contre 40 pour El Capitan) + encore 5-10 sec pour ouvrir ma session. Et sinon je n'ai pas de problème non plus avec les logiciels que tu mentionnes...


----------



## CJosephP (19 Novembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> @CJosephP
> Comme premier message tu aurais trouver mieux comme introduction.
> 
> Je te suggère de te remettre en cause et de faire une clean install. Aucun des logiciels que tu cites ne pose le moindre problème dans la mesure ou on fait l'effort de faire les mises-à-jour officielles.


je pense que tu n as pas bien lu mon message : clean install a ete fait sur


Locke a dit:


> @CJosephP
> Comme premier message tu aurais trouver mieux comme introduction.
> 
> Je te suggère de te remettre en cause et de faire une clean install. Aucun des logiciels que tu cites ne pose le moindre problème dans la mesure ou on fait l'effort de faire les mises-à-jour officielles.


mon message n a pas ete bien lu : un clean install a ete fait sur les deux pc. toutes les mises à jout officielles ont ete faites. 
mon rapport est tout a fait factuel en ce qui concerne les machines annoncées: il est probable que sur des machines récentes il y ait moins de soucis de performance : néanmoins l incompatibilité des logiciels annoncées est tout a fait réelle et confirmée par apple care alors je ne comprends pas les bien heureux.


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2016)

CJosephP a dit:


> je pense que tu n as pas bien lu mon message :  un clean install a ete fait sur les deux pc.


Attention de bien faire la clean install sur mac plutôt que sur pc.


----------



## PowerCD (20 Novembre 2016)

MacBook Pro fin 2011 16Go/2ToSSD
RAS, système plus réactif que le 10.11, plus compatible avec les applications en général même s'il y a des bizarreries avec les très anciens programmes (1987-2013).
Gros point noir, le système de fichier complètement dépassé qui produit beaucoup d'erreurs sur le SSD tierce partie (Samsung 2To). Le TRIM ne fonctionne pas avec les gros fichiers dépassant le Go.
Il est temps pour Apple de revenir à l'informatique, des utilisateurs s'en servent et apprécieraient sans doute un peu plus d'ouverture.
On se croirait revenir 20 ans en arrière, la RAM et le SSD soudés, je ne suis pas prêt d'abandonner mon ordinateur.
10.12 n'est plus compatible avec les xServe qui quoique dépassés sont de bonnes machines. La routine, quoi.


----------



## danykaffee (20 Novembre 2016)

Salut à tous.

Voici mon témoignage de mon expérience Sierra qui s'est soldée par un retour à El Capitan (iMac 27" i5 fin 2009 avec SSD tiers comme disque de boot).

J'ai passé la mise à jour sans problème. J'ai retrouvé mes petits et après un ou deux jours où le système était hyperactif (réindexation peut-être ?) j'étais plutôt content. Système réactif, Safari plus rapide qu'avant.

Première déconvenue : si je tentais de piloter iTunes via l'app remote sur mon iPhone pour lire des morceaux sur mon Apple TV (via Airplay), iTunes plantait. Si je lançais la lecture distante depuis iTunes et que je pilotais les changements de morceaux via l'App ensuite ça fonctionnait. Bon : on peut vivre avec, le tout est d'y penser au premier morceau.

Seconde déconvenue : plantages sous Safari. Le curseur du trackpad était toujours mobile, mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre. L'ensemble du système était figé. J'ai eu droit à mon premier plantage 1 semaine environ après la migration.
J'ai éclusé les forums sans trouver de solution (certains évoquaient la nécessité de changer ma carte graphique...). J'ai nettoyé tout ce qui pouvait tourner en tâche de fond et qui générait de l'activité dans les logs de la console et réinitialisé Safari. Rien à faire. Et les plantages étaient de plus en plus rapprochés.
Je me suis donc rabattu sur Chrome qui semblait donner satisfaction. Cela n'a fait qu'allonger la durée entre deux plantages.

La seule chose que je n'aie pas testé est une clean install... mais je me suis dit que quitte à faire ce grand ménage, autant revenir à El Capitan qui ne me pose aucun problème de stabilité ! J'ai été ravi de payer chaque mois pour un peu plus d'espace de stockage iCloud pour y stocker toute ma photothèque car, bien entendu, la bibliothèque Photos de Sierra n'est pas lisible sous El Capitan.

Je vais donc surveiller les 10.12.n au fur et à mesure de leurs sorties et voir si mon problème est plus ou moins explicitement corrigé (j'avais fondé de gros espoirs dans la première update qui évoquait une amélioration de la stabilité de Safari, mais c'était limite pire après en fait !). Ceci étant dit, je ne suis pas certain d'y revenir un jour sur cette machine.

Un bon point pour Sierra cependant : la possibilité de synchroniser sur iCloud Drive les Documents et le Bureau... ça m'a permis la récupération de ces fichiers pour le compte de mon épouse sans avoir à aller me balader en manuel dans la sauvegarde TM, car une sauvegarde TM Sierra n'est évidemment pas lisible vis l'interface TM d'El Capitan... et je n'avais sauvegardé en manuel que les éléments de mon propre dossier de départ !


----------



## mat1696 (20 Novembre 2016)

Ceux qui rencontrent de gros problèmes avec Sierra (bon ceux qui rencontrent des petits problèmes, c'est normal avec macOS depuis Yosemite) 2 conseils qui fonctionnent à quasi 100%:
1. Attendre la 10.xx.4
2. Faire une VRAIE clean install (pas de restauration avec Time Machine par exemple)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Novembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ceux qui rencontrent de gros problèmes avec Sierra (bon ceux qui rencontrent des petits problèmes, c'est normal avec macOS depuis Yosemite) 2 conseils qui fonctionnent à quasi 100%:
> 1. Attendre la 10.xx.4
> 2. Faire une VRAIE clean install (pas de restauration avec Time Machine par exemple)



Je suis d'accord avec toi...

Autant sous iOS une restauration de sauvegarde fonctionne bien, autant sur un Mac c'est pas pareil.

Une clean installation est bien plus efficace, cela permet en plus de faire le ménage entre les applications qui sont utilisés vraiment et celles qui ne le sont pas.

Moi j'ai fait une clean installation de Sierra et franchement mon Mac fonctionne encore mieux que sous El Capitan... sauf pour le carré rouge au démarrage.


----------



## dakar (21 Novembre 2016)

bonjour, c'est quoi, le TRIM ?


----------



## kasimodem (21 Novembre 2016)

https://fr.lmgtfy.com/?q=c'est+quoi+le+trim


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Novembre 2016)

dakar a dit:


> bonjour, c'est quoi, le TRIM ?



Ouuuuuuuuh la la i Dur, dur !


----------



## dakar (21 Novembre 2016)

Ben quoi ? quand on ne sait pas quelque chose, pourquoi ne pas le demander sur un Forum de Mac G où on le voit mentionné  ?
c'est vrai, j'aurais pu aller chercher sur Google…
merci Kasimodem !  j'ai appris ce que j'ignorais parce que cela ne concerne pas mon Mac.


----------



## mat1696 (21 Novembre 2016)

dakar a dit:


> Ben quoi ? quand on ne sait pas quelque chose, pourquoi ne pas le demander sur un Forum de Mac G où on le voit mentionné  ?
> c'est vrai, j'aurais pu aller chercher sur Google…
> merci Kasimodem !  j'ai appris ce que j'ignorais parce que cela ne concerne pas mon Mac.



Il est vrai qu'il aurait pu de répondre autrement (même si, j'avoue, j'ai bien ris en cliquant sur son lien). Après les forums sont là pour poser des questions/trouver des renseignements sur des choses spécifiques, qu'on ne trouve pas en posant simplement sa question sur google 

Avant de poster ici:
1. Faire une recherche sur google
2. Si résultats ne nous conviennent pas, se rendre sur macg (ou directement google en mettant à la fin de la recherche site:http://www.forum.macg.co) et rechercher si la question a déjà été posé.
3. Si elle n'a pas déjà été posée où si la réponse ne nous convient pas, créer un poste sur ce forume/relancer un sujet existant si la réponse n'a pas été donnée et qu'on a le même problème


Au plaisir


----------



## kasimodem (21 Novembre 2016)

Rien de hautain dans ma réponse, mais le TRIM est quand même un aspect technique assez complexe et si j'en connais les grands principes, je ne saurai le détailler, donc j'ai préféré renvoyer vers le net, avec au passage le petit clin d'oeil du site "let me google this for you" que j'aime beaucoup.
Après c'est la question qui m'a plus surprise qu'autre chose, parce que si je me l'étais posée, j'aurais préféré avoir ma réponse immédiatement sur Google que d'attendre quelques heures que quelqu'un me la retranscrive dans le forum.
Mais sinon on est bien d'accord, le principe d'un forum c'est "si tu ne sais pas demande, si tu sais partage"


----------



## Mulder (24 Novembre 2016)

Mon avis sur Sierra ? Il m'a permis de faire mon premier downgrade sur Mac en 27 ans d'utilisation de Mac.


----------



## mat1696 (4 Décembre 2016)

Et encore un bug de Sierra (ou peut-être El Capitan, mais en tous cas pas présent sous Mavericks): Lorsqu'on a un menu contextuel (ou comme chez moi, le dossier Documents dans le Dock en mode Liste) qui s'ouvre sur la droite de l'écran, pour naviguer dans ce menu avec le clavier, il faut appuyer sur la flèche droite, ça OK ça fonctionne, par contre pour revenir en arrière, la flèche gauche ne fait rien! Il faut réappuyer sur la flèche droite!

Donc de 1, c'est anti ergonomique au possible mais de 2, si on a un dossier de sélectionner, appuyer sur la flèche droite ne fera qu'ouvrir le dossier... pour revenir en arrière OBLIGÉ d'utiliser la souris (et je préfère bien plus naviguer avec le flèches, c'est beaucoup plus rapide).


Je trouve que d'avoir autant de problème dans une mise à jour apportant si peu de fonctions, et suivant déjà une màj très buguée est assez HONTEUX de la part d'Apple....


----------



## Zorglub38 (4 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et encore un bug de Sierra (ou peut-être El Capitan, mais en tous cas pas présent sous Mavericks): Lorsqu'on a un menu contextuel (ou comme chez moi, le dossier Documents dans le Dock en mode Liste) qui s'ouvre sur la droite de l'écran, pour naviguer dans ce menu avec le clavier, il faut appuyer sur la flèche droite, ça OK ça fonctionne, par contre pour revenir en arrière, la flèche gauche ne fait rien! Il faut réappuyer sur la flèche droite!
> 
> Donc de 1, c'est anti ergonomique au possible mais de 2, si on a un dossier de sélectionner, appuyer sur la flèche droite ne fera qu'ouvrir le dossier... pour revenir en arrière OBLIGÉ d'utiliser la souris (et je préfère bien plus naviguer avec le flèches, c'est beaucoup plus rapide).
> 
> ...


je comprends que ta raison de vivre est de traquer et débusquer la moindre erreur de codage du système mais pour ce qui me concerne depuis que j'utilise sierra (donc depuis sa sortie), je ne rencontre aucun bug. J'étais satisfait de El Capitan qui dans sa livrée finale était très stable et rapide mais avec Sierra c'est le nirvana. Alors un conseil, arrête de bloquer sur le moindre dysfonctionnement qui ne t'arrivera que une fois tous les 10 ans et travaille un peu.


----------



## mat1696 (4 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> je comprends que ta raison de vivre est de traquer et débusquer la moindre erreur de codage du système mais pour ce qui me concerne depuis que j'utilise sierra (donc depuis sa sortie), je ne rencontre aucun bug. J'étais satisfait de El Capitan qui dans sa livrée finale était très stable et rapide mais avec Sierra c'est le nirvana. Alors un conseil, arrête de bloquer sur le moindre dysfonctionnement qui ne t'arrivera que une fois tous les 10 ans et travaille un peu.



Tu sais si je remarque ce dysfonctionnement, c'est justement que je l'utilise.

Et si c'était que ça, j'en ferais même pas part sur ce forum. Mais faites une petite recherche, ici ou ailleurs avec les termes "bugs" et "macOS Sierra" et vous verrez que je suis loin d'être le seul à me plaindre.

C'est pas parce que TOI tu utilises pas les fonctions qui me posent problème, que ce n'est pas un problème!

Bien cordialement,
Mat


----------



## Zorglub38 (4 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Tu sais si je remarque ce dysfonctionnement, c'est justement que je l'utilise.
> 
> Et si c'était que ça, j'en ferais même pas part sur ce forum. Mais faites une petite recherche, ici ou ailleurs avec les termes "bugs" et "macOS Sierra" et vous verrez que je suis loin d'être le seul à me plaindre.
> 
> ...


Que les choses soient claires ce n'était en aucun une critique d'autant plus que je pense que l'utilité de ce forum c'est justement de confronter ses problème avec ceux des autres. Mais je pense qu'il faut également le commentaire de ceux pour qui tout va bien pour rassurer un peu les utilisateurs lambda qui arrivent tout juste à se débrouiller à lancer une appli ce qui représente quand même une bonne proportion des utilisateurs de mac.


----------



## mat1696 (4 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Que les choses soient claires ce n'était en aucun une critique d'autant plus que je pense que l'utilité de ce forum c'est justement de confronter ses problème avec ceux des autres. Mais je pense qu'il faut également le commentaire de ceux pour qui tout va bien pour rassurer un peu les utilisateurs lambda qui arrivent tout juste à se débrouiller à lancer une appli ce qui représente quand même une bonne proportion des utilisateurs de mac.



Pas de souci.  Evidemment, quelqu'un qui achète un Mac aujourd'hui pourra très bien travaillé sous Sierra, sans même vraiment se rendre compte des bugs... Par contre pour les personnes encore sous des OS précédents, je pense qu'il y a vraiment très peu de raisons de passer sous Sierra.


----------



## marenostrum (4 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et encore un bug de Sierra (ou peut-être El Capitan, mais en tous cas pas présent sous Mavericks): Lorsqu'on a un menu contextuel (ou comme chez moi, le dossier Documents dans le Dock en mode Liste) qui s'ouvre sur la droite de l'écran, pour naviguer dans ce menu avec le clavier, il faut appuyer sur la flèche droite, ça OK ça fonctionne, par contre pour revenir en arrière, la flèche gauche ne fait rien! Il faut réappuyer sur la flèche droite!
> 
> Donc de 1, c'est anti ergonomique au possible mais de 2, si on a un dossier de sélectionner, appuyer sur la flèche droite ne fera qu'ouvrir le dossier... pour revenir en arrière OBLIGÉ d'utiliser la souris (et je préfère bien plus naviguer avec le flèches, c'est beaucoup plus rapide).
> 
> ...


pourquoi ne proposes tu des captures video d'écran, plus parlante ?


----------



## mat1696 (5 Décembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> pourquoi ne proposes tu des captures video d'écran, plus parlante ?



Si j'ai le temps je mets une capture... Mais le problème ne me semble pas bien compliqué à comprendre.


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Si j'ai le temps je mets une capture... Mais le problème ne me semble pas bien compliqué à comprendre.


Il faut croire qu'il est plus difficile à comprendre que tu ne le crois.
Si j'essaie de répéter ce qui te pose problème, chez moi je peux très bien naviguer avec les flèches de direction.

Ton dock est de quel côté de l'écran ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Lorsqu'on a un menu contextuel (ou comme chez moi, le dossier Documents dans le Dock en mode Liste) qui s'ouvre sur la droite de l'écran, pour naviguer dans ce menu avec le clavier, il faut appuyer sur la flèche droite, ça OK ça fonctionne, par contre pour revenir en arrière, la flèche gauche ne fait rien! Il faut réappuyer sur la flèche droite!


Chez moi, aucun dysfonctionnement sous macOS Sierra 10.12.1 avec le Dock en bas, aucun problème avec les touches fléchées. Ton problème n'apparait que si le Dock est à droite, aucun problème avec le Dock à gauche.


----------



## mat1696 (5 Décembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Chez moi, aucun dysfonctionnement sous macOS Sierra 10.12.1 avec le Dock en bas, aucun problème avec les touches fléchées. Ton problème n'apparait que si le Dock est à droite, aucun problème avec le Dock à gauche.



Si il est à droite... ou en bas (comme chez 98% des Macusers).

Créé un dossier Test que tu mets dans ton Dock placé en bas ou à droite de l'écran (de manière à ce que le menu contextuel parte de droite à gauche).

Dans ce dossier met un dossier Test1 dans lequel tu mets un dossier Test2.


Maintenant ouvre la pile de ton dossier Test depuis le Dock, en mode Liste. Navigue UNIQUEMENT avec les flèches du clavier du dossier Test, au Test1, puis Test2 (cela fonctionnera normalement, en appuyant sur la flèche droite du clavier). Maintenant, toujours avec ces flèches, essaye de revenir en arrière (la flèche gauche ne fait rien, il faut à nouveau appuyer sur la droite). Donc nécessairement tu vas fermer Test2, puis appuyer à droite, ce qui fermera Test2, puis à nouveau appuyer à droite (la flèche gauche ne faisant rien) ce qui va réouvrir Test1 et donc faire apparaître Test2, etc...


C'est un petit problème, mais pour moi habitué à naviguer comme ça dans mon dossier Documents, c'est très gênant...





Et ce problème ce produit pour TOUS les menus contextuels s'ouvrant de droite à gauche...


----------



## dragao13 (5 Décembre 2016)

Je ne navigue jamais de la sorte mais effectivement, la flèche gauche ne sert à rien dans ce cas là.
Les utilisateurs de la beta 10.12.2 en disent quoi ?


----------



## mat1696 (5 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je ne navigue jamais de la sorte mais effectivement, la flèche gauche ne sert à rien dans ce cas là.
> Les utilisateurs de la beta 10.12.2 en disent quoi ?



C'est malheureusement toujours présent


----------



## dragao13 (5 Décembre 2016)

Ce bug a une bonne tronche de vainqueur à tenir pendant tout le développement de Sierra !


----------



## Zorglub38 (5 Décembre 2016)

De toute façon je pense que l'équipe qui s'occupe du développement du système est largement restreinte après son lancement que que l'équipe qui reste en place s'évertue uniquement à optimiser le système pour le rendre plus stable et rapide mais laisse de côté les bugs non bloquants pour la version suivante. Enfin c'est mon avis.


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2016)

En fait, si vous placiez correctement le dock, tout serait parfait.
Voilà, tout est dit, la solution est à gauche.


----------



## mat1696 (6 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> De toute façon je pense que l'équipe qui s'occupe du développement du système est largement restreinte après son lancement que que l'équipe qui reste en place s'évertue uniquement à optimiser le système pour le rendre plus stable et rapide mais laisse de côté les bugs non bloquants pour la version suivante. Enfin c'est mon avis.



Oui je pense aussi... et c'est bien dommage....


D'ailleurs c'est un petit peu ce que Federighi à sous-entendu dans sa réponse à un de mes mails où je disais que c'était dommage de jamais corriger les bugs connus et signalés avant la version suivante. Il a répondu un truc du genre qu'ils ont des priorités et qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout corriger dans la version actuelle, mais le font en général dans la suivante...

Et ça c'est dommage, car avec ce mode de fonctionnement, on n'a jamais un système parfaitement stable et exempt de bugs....


----------



## Zorglub38 (6 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi... et c'est bien dommage....
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est un petit peu ce que Federighi à sous-entendu dans sa réponse à un de mes mails où je disais que c'était dommage de jamais corriger les bugs connus et signalés avant la version suivante. Il a répondu un truc du genre qu'ils ont des priorités et qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout corriger dans la version actuelle, mais le font en général dans la suivante...
> ...


Un extrait d'un article du jour sur macG :
"L'un de ses anciens collègues chez Apple, ajoute Gassée, lui disait récemment qu'il y avait environ 10 000 bugs référencés et encore non corrigés dans macOS. La part de ceux qui posent véritablement problème est évidemment infime sur ce total, mais c'est une illustration comme une autre de l'héritage que doit trainer derrière lui le système des Mac."

A méditer...


----------



## Laurent62 (6 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai de gros soucis après la mise en veille de Sierra 10.12.2. certains de mes disques externes ne montent plus et je dois redémarrer au bouton. J'ai tout tenté installation propre etc.
Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre-t-il ce type de souci. Pour information IMAC modèle 2015. Merci d'avance de votre aide. Je ne rencontre pas cette anomalie sous El Capitan.


----------



## Bambouille (6 Décembre 2016)

Laurent62 a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai de gros soucis après la mise en veille de Sierra 10.12.2. certains de mes disques externes ne montent plus et je dois redémarrer au bouton. J'ai tout tenté installation propre etc.


La 10.12.2 est une beta. On a déjà assez à traiter des bugs des versions officielles alors les beta


----------



## Laurent62 (6 Décembre 2016)

Bambouille a dit:


> La 10.12.2 est une beta. On a déjà assez à traiter des bugs des versions officielles alors les beta


Même souci avec toutes les versions de Sierra.


----------



## mat1696 (6 Décembre 2016)

Laurent62 a dit:


> Même souci avec toutes les versions de Sierra.



En quels formats les disques qui ne montent plus sont formatés? Combien de disques branchés? Sur quelle(s) interface(s) (USB 3 type-A, type-C, Thunderbolt, ...)?


----------



## marenostrum (6 Décembre 2016)

des le premier jour de Sierra j'avais remarqué un changement de comportements des disques externes, qui ne se mettaient pas en veille, ça tourne en continu. j'ai trouvé la solution en le branchant sur le Time Capsule et pas sur mon iMac.


----------



## Laurent62 (7 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> En quels formats les disques qui ne montent plus sont formatés? Combien de disques branchés? Sur quelle(s) interface(s) (USB 3 type-A, type-C, Thunderbolt, ...)?


Ils s'agit de disques branchés sur les ports usb 3
Format mac. Ce problème ne se pose pas du tout sur El Capitan


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2016)

Laurent62 a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai de gros soucis après la mise en veille de Sierra 10.12.2. certains de mes disques externes ne montent plus et je dois redémarrer au bouton. J'ai tout tenté installation propre etc.
> Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre-t-il ce type de souci. Pour information IMAC modèle 2015. Merci d'avance de votre aide. Je ne rencontre pas cette anomalie sous El Capitan.


Est ce que les dd qui ne montent plus sont tous les mêmes ? Si oui, le problème vient peut être du fabricant…


----------



## Laurent62 (7 Décembre 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que les dd qui ne montent plus sont tous les mêmes ? Si oui, le problème vient peut être du fabricant…


Quand je suis sous El Capitan l'ensemble des disques montent parfaitement. En outre, cela se produit de manière aléatoire et impacte alternativement des disques différents.


----------



## Zorglub38 (7 Décembre 2016)

Laurent62 a dit:


> Quand je suis sous El Capitan l'ensemble des disques montent parfaitement. En outre, cela se produit de manière aléatoire et impacte alternativement des disques différents.


Il est possible que ton système rencontre des problèmes mais ce n'est pas un défaut de Sierra puisque cela fonctionne chez d'autres utilisateurs. Je serai d'avis de faire une clean install pour vérifier que le problème ne se reproduit pas et dans le cas contraire il reste la case service après-vente d'Apple. D'ailleurs avant de faire cette nouvelle installation, je contacterai Apple pour leur parler de ton problème et peut-être auront-il une solution à te proposer.


----------



## mat1696 (7 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour est-ce que ceux qui sont sous la dernière (et avant-dernière sauf erreur) beta de 10.12.2 rencontrent ce souci ?:

Le temps de batterie restant n'est plus indiqué dans la barre des menus lorsqu'on clique sur l'icone de la batterie


Merci pour vos réponses (La beta n'est installé que sur mon iMac donc je peux pas testé si ce bug/retrait est bel et bien avéré)


----------



## Laurent62 (8 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Il est possible que ton système rencontre des problèmes mais ce n'est pas un défaut de Sierra puisque cela fonctionne chez d'autres utilisateurs. Je serai d'avis de faire une clean install pour vérifier que le problème ne se reproduit pas et dans le cas contraire il reste la case service après-vente d'Apple. D'ailleurs avant de faire cette nouvelle installation, je contacterai Apple pour leur parler de ton problème et peut-être auront-il une solution à te proposer.


Merci de ton aide en tout cas, mais il y a tout lieu à penser qu'il s'agit d'un problème logiciel puisque le retour à El Capitan règle le problème.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Décembre 2016)

Selon un site concurrent le problème est en passe d'être réglé dans la 10.12.2.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Décembre 2016)

J'ai mal lu c'est sur Time Machine. Mais  il y a peut-être un lien


----------



## Laurent62 (8 Décembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Selon un site concurrent le problème est en passe d'être réglé dans la 10.12.2.


Bonjour, de quel problème parlez-vous ?


----------



## dragao13 (8 Décembre 2016)

Le temps restant de la batterie est supprimé dans macOS 10.12.2.


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le temps restant de la batterie est supprimé dans macOS 10.12.2.


Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas lu cet article... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/12/macos-10122-nestime-plus-lautonomie-restante-96630


----------



## mat1696 (8 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le temps restant de la batterie est supprimé dans macOS 10.12.2.



Oui c'est exactement ce que je dis quelques messages plus haut et c'est purement et simplement SCANDALEUX de la part d'Apple d'enlever ça sans raison!!! Une HONTE!!!!!


----------



## peyret (8 Décembre 2016)

Comme çà, cela évitera les commentaires sur la batterie.......


----------



## Zorglub38 (8 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Oui c'est exactement ce que je dis quelques messages plus haut et c'est purement et simplement SCANDALEUX de la part d'Apple d'enlever ça sans raison!!! Une HONTE!!!!!


oui sauf que franchement sur les 3 mac que j'ai eu en ma possession jamais cet indicateur n'a donné une information pertinente alors je me dis que finalement ce n'est pas plus mal. Surtout que cet information ne disparaît pas totalement puisqu'elle sera toujours visible dans le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## mat1696 (8 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> oui sauf que franchement sur les 3 mac que j'ai eu en ma possession jamais cet indicateur n'a donné une information pertinente alors je me dis que finalement ce n'est pas plus mal. Surtout que cet information ne disparaît pas totalement puisqu'elle sera toujours visible dans le moniteur d'activité.



Est-ce qu'un jour ça t'a dérangé? Est-ce qu'un jour tu t'es dis "Mais pourquoi Apple n'enlève pas cette fonction?!" ? Je pense que non. Alors pourquoi enlever une fonction utile pour certaines personnes et insignifiante pour d'autres... Je pense qu'Apple a mieux à faire (débuguer son système) qu'enlever des fonctions là depuis longtemps...


----------



## Zorglub38 (8 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un jour ça t'a dérangé? Est-ce qu'un jour tu t'es dis "Mais pourquoi Apple n'enlève pas cette fonction?!" ? Je pense que non. Alors pourquoi enlever une fonction utile pour certaines personnes et insignifiante pour d'autres... Je pense qu'Apple a mieux à faire (débuguer son système) qu'enlever des fonctions là depuis longtemps...


oui sauf que dans ce cas cette information ne sert à rien ! Il a bien fallu 30 ans pour qu'ils enlèvent la prise jack.


----------



## mat1696 (8 Décembre 2016)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour les adeptes de cette fonction: Quelqu'un d'Apple vient de me confirmer que c'est un changement intentionnel (sur les forums Appleseed);( C'est navrant...


----------



## Zorglub38 (8 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour les adeptes de cette fonction: Quelqu'un d'Apple vient de me confirmer que c'est un changement intentionnel (sur les forums Appleseed);( C'est navrant...


Toi qui chasse en permanence le moindre bug tu devrais être satisfait qu'Apple en aie supprimer un gros ;-)


----------



## mat1696 (10 Décembre 2016)

Du nouveaux pour l'indicateur de batterie. À la question "why not back off on the claims and keep the "Remaining time..." indicator?" la réponse a été "We did; it's still available in Activity Monitor"

Donc déjà il semble que ça a été volontairement laissé dans le Moniteur d'Activité


Et pour la question demandant "Pourquoi?" la réponse a été "I only have access to the task item tracking the change. I know when and where the decision was ultimately made, and who had input, but I wasn't in the room for the discussion itself."


----------



## dragao13 (10 Décembre 2016)

Perso l'indicateur de temps, je m'en branle tant qu'il y a la possibilité de voir affiché le pourcentage restant ...
Ce qui m'intéresse déjà plus comme correction de bugs c'est l'arrêt des pièces jointes invisibles dans Mail.
Ça n'est pas arrivé souvent mais deux ou trois fois, il a fallu que j'aille sur mon iPad pour pouvoir les récupérer car sur macOS Sierra, il y avait bien l'indicateur de leur présence mais pas moyen de les voir et encore moins de les enregistrer !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Fin de l'histoire, je n'ai plus le carré rouge au démarrage de Sierra sur mon iMac 4K après l'installation de la mise à jour 10.12.2 distribué depuis ce soir.

Enjoy !


----------



## mat1696 (13 Décembre 2016)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Fin de l'histoire, je n'ai plus le carré rouge au démarrage de Sierra sur mon iMac 4K après l'installation de la mise à jour 10.12.2 distribué depuis ce soir.
> 
> Enjoy !



Content que ça soit résolu! J'espère maintenant que ça sera de même pour la floppée d'autres bugs... mais c'est pas gagné


----------



## Zorglub38 (13 Décembre 2016)

Pour la combo c'est par là : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1900?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

L'affichage des onglets épinglés dans safari est devenu instantané et n'occasionnent plus à l'ouverture de safari de minuscules coupures de sons ou de videos en cours de lecture ! 

Impression de fluidité accrue...


----------



## ETX61 (19 Décembre 2016)

Installé 10.12.2 (clean instal) et 2 jours après retour sur 10.11.6 (clean instal)

Libre office fonctionnement aléatoire dans mon 13' et impossible dans mon 15'

Utilisation de la RAM dans mon 13' juste après boot sans soft ouvert 20% sous 10.11.6 et 39% sous 10.12.2 ( config identiques )

Décharge batterie de mon 13' (chargée à 100%) uniquement surf safari sans streaming ....
... sous 10.11.6  10% de décharge en 55 min
... sous 10.12.2  10% de décharge en 30 min
un VRAI souci qui semble donc ne pas affecter que les nouveaux macbook pro

Comme pour le début de El Capitan cette version 10.12.2 est une beta version qui doit être finalisée.

Je repasserai faire un test avec la version 10.12.5 les nouveautés étants de plus insignifiantes


----------



## mat1696 (19 Décembre 2016)

ETX61 a dit:


> Installé 10.12.2 (clean instal) et 2 jours après retour sur 10.11.6 (clean instal)
> 
> Libre office fonctionnement aléatoire dans mon 13' et impossible dans mon 15'
> 
> ...




Tu as bien attendu que les différentes indexations (Mail, Spotlight, ...) aient été faites avant de prendre tes mesures?

Si oui c'est vraiment dommage que Sierra baisse encore l'autonomie, Yosemite l'ayant légèrement baissé, El Capitan l'ayant quand même pas mal baissée et Sierra baissant aussi visiblement l'autonomie....


C'est quand même fou!


----------



## ninkasi67 (19 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Tu as bien attendu que les différentes indexations (Mail, Spotlight, ...) aient été faites avant de prendre tes mesures?
> 
> Si oui c'est vraiment dommage que Sierra baisse encore l'autonomie, Yosemite l'ayant légèrement baissé, El Capitan l'ayant quand même pas mal baissée et Sierra baissant aussi visiblement l'autonomie....
> 
> ...



j'ai aussi fait les mêmes test ! ram etc ... j'arrive à la même conclusion me concernant ....


----------



## ETX61 (19 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Tu as bien attendu que les différentes indexations (Mail, Spotlight, ...) aient été faites avant de prendre tes mesures?
> 
> Si oui c'est vraiment dommage que Sierra baisse encore l'autonomie, Yosemite l'ayant légèrement baissé, El Capitan l'ayant quand même pas mal baissée et Sierra baissant aussi visiblement l'autonomie....
> 
> ...



Oui toutes les indexations ( tout iCloud mail agenda note etc spotlight idem uniquement sur disque system le reste en exclusion )  étaient finies.
C'est la même histoire qui se répète à chaque sortie d'OS.
Le plus navrant outre l'autonomie et le "bourrage de la RAM" est la reproduction chronique de ces problèmes.
Les config étaient 100% identiques donc pas de soft en plus ou en moins qui tourne en tache de fond.
A vouloir sortir un OS par an ... aucun n'est jamais complètement fini.


----------



## mat1696 (19 Décembre 2016)

ETX61 a dit:


> Oui toutes les indexations ( tout iCloud mail agenda note etc spotlight idem uniquement sur disque system le reste en exclusion )  étaient finies.
> C'est la même histoire qui se répète à chaque sortie d'OS.
> Le plus navrant outre l'autonomie et le "bourrage de la RAM" est la reproduction chronique de ces problèmes.
> Les config étaient 100% identiques donc pas de soft en plus ou en moins qui tourne en tache de fond.
> A vouloir sortir un OS par an ... aucun n'est jamais complètement fini.




Et oui... en plus de ça les développeurs tiers ont a peine le temps d'optimiser leurs apps, les màj rendent plus vite obsolète le Mac et en plus ils n'ont rien le temps d'optimiser, il y a quantité de problèmes (justement problème de batterie, bugs en tous genres, ...)


Espérons qu'ils optimisent ça au moins d'ici 10.12.4 ou 10.12.5...


----------



## jean83fun (21 Décembre 2016)

bonjour, 

Je reçois ce message d'erreur dès que je clique sur INSTALLER : "_Cette copie de l’application Installer macOS Sierra est endommagée et ne peut pas servir à installer macOS_."
MBP 2015, El Capitan 10.11.6

Je n'ai pas trouvé de témoignages sur la procédure à suivre.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (21 Décembre 2016)

Sierra a ete téléchargé directement depuis l'AppStore?


----------



## dragao13 (21 Décembre 2016)

T'as essayé un coup d'onyx en nettoyant les caches système ?
Tu devrais au cas où...

T'as essayé en utilisant une clef d'installation de macOS Sierra ?


----------



## jean83fun (23 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Sierra a ete téléchargé directement depuis l'AppStore?


Oui, en suivant la procédure des mises à jour proposées.


----------



## jean83fun (23 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> T'as essayé un coup d'onyx en nettoyant les caches système ?
> Tu devrais au cas où...


Débutant, je ne connais pas Onyx. Je vais me renseigner



dragao13 a dit:


> T'as essayé en utilisant une clef d'installation de macOS Sierra ?


Je n'ai aucune invite pour renseigner une clé d'installation.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Décembre 2016)

C'est à toi de la créer après avoir téléchargé l'application d'installation de sierra ... regarde sur Google.
La procédure y est indiqué ... c'est un jeu d'enfant.


----------



## jean83fun (24 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est à toi de la créer après avoir téléchargé l'application d'installation de sierra ... regarde sur Google.
> La procédure y est indiqué ... c'est un jeu d'enfant.


J'entends bien, mais de toute manière il ne me la demande pas, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparaît illico comme quoi le fichier d'installation est endommagé (d'où le sujet du post)


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2016)

Le plus simple serait à mon avis de supprimer ce téléchargement de Sierra et de refaire un téléchargement AS, pourquoi faire compliqué (clé usb, onyx) quand on peut faire simple ?


----------



## jean83fun (24 Décembre 2016)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le plus simple serait à mon avis de supprimer ce téléchargement de Sierra et de refaire un téléchargement AS, pourquoi faire compliqué (clé usb, onyx) quand on peut faire simple ?



A dire vrai, je n'étais pas tombé, dans les applications, sur le module d'installation. Je l'avais cherché, mais mal, à l'évidence. Je l'ai supprimé tout à l'heure et je retentirai un téléchargement ultérieurement.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## dragao13 (25 Décembre 2016)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le plus simple serait à mon avis de supprimer ce téléchargement de Sierra et de refaire un téléchargement AS, pourquoi faire compliqué (clé usb, onyx) quand on peut faire simple ?



Parce que je partais du principe qu'il l'avait déjà fait ... mais non !


----------



## kwase (26 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

la mise a jour c'est parfaitement éxecuté , mais j'ai un problème persistant je ne peux ajouter un langage autre que l'anglais dans les paramètres de langues.

La langue choisie à savoir le français ne s'ajoute pas à ma liste de gauche, quelqu'un aurait il une solution (_voir capture_).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## peyret (26 Décembre 2016)

kwase a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> la mise a jour c'est parfaitement éxecuté , mais j'ai un problème persistant je ne peux ajouter un langage autre que l'anglais dans les paramètres de langues.
> 
> ...


Il me semble qu'on en parle ici.....http://forums.macg.co/threads/gros-probleme-sierra-systeme-passe-en-anglais.1285286/


----------



## kwase (26 Décembre 2016)

Oups autant pour moi.
Merci


----------



## dragao13 (26 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et oui... en plus de ça les développeurs tiers ont a peine le temps d'optimiser leurs apps, les màj rendent plus vite obsolète le Mac et en plus ils n'ont rien le temps d'optimiser, il y a quantité de problèmes (justement problème de batterie, bugs en tous genres, ...)
> 
> 
> Espérons qu'ils optimisent ça au moins d'ici 10.12.4 ou 10.12.5...


Mais pourquoi  ne revient pas à un OS tous les deux ans ???


----------



## mat1696 (26 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi  ne revient pas à un OS tous les deux ans ???



Bon après en ce moment, un nouveau système tous les 2 ans serait très mal pris! Cela donnerait encore plus l'impression qu'ils abandonnent le Mac... Ce qu'il suffirait plutôt de faire, c'est de mettre quelques développeurs de plus pour débuguer macos suivant les Feedback et là on aurait un très bon compromis...


----------



## boninmi (26 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Bon après en ce moment, un nouveau système tous les 2 ans serait très mal pris! Cela donnerait encore plus l'impression qu'ils abandonnent le Mac... Ce qu'il suffirait plutôt de faire, c'est de mettre quelques développeurs de plus pour débuguer macos suivant les Feedback et là on aurait un très bon compromis...


*Embaucher des gens ?*  Très mauvais signal pour les marchés !


----------



## mat1696 (27 Décembre 2016)

Bon j'ai fait le grand saut sur mon Fusion Drive (dd principal) et je suis passé de Mavericks à Sierra et:

Question fluidité, rapidité au boot, je suis assez content.
Par contre j'ai rencontré encore pas mal de nouveaux bug, dont un qui est assez gênant vu que j'utilise beaucoup ce mode avec Tous mes fichiers et Téléchargements:
Dans le Finder, affichage par icone, tri par type, il y a une sorte de Cover Flow (qui d'ailleurs est assez bugué dans Sierra) avec normalement tous les fichiers sur une ligne avec un texte "tout afficher (x éléments)". Le problème ici, c'est que les différents types de fichiers sont bien sur une ligne, mais le bouton se nomme "Afficher moins" et il faut cliquer une fois dessus pour qu'il devienne "Tout afficher (x éléments)" et dès qu on défile un peu il se transforme à nouveau en "Afficher moins". 

Ce bug est très gênant mais comme Apple semble n'en avoir rien à foutre de ce mode (vu tous les bugs déjà signalés dès les premières betas), je pense que je peux encore attendre longtemps... on retourner sous Mavericks...


----------



## Zorglub38 (27 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Bon j'ai fait le grand saut sur mon Fusion Drive (dd principal) et je suis passé de Mavericks à Sierra et:
> 
> Question fluidité, rapidité au boot, je suis assez content.
> Par contre j'ai rencontré encore pas mal de nouveaux bug, dont un qui est assez gênant vu que j'utilise beaucoup ce mode avec Tous mes fichiers et Téléchargements:
> ...


J'ai du mal à comprendre l'utilisation que tu as de ton mac pour "découvrir" tous ces bugs que personne ne remarque ! En fait tu es un éternel insatisfait...


----------



## mat1696 (27 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre l'utilisation que tu as de ton mac pour "découvrir" tous ces bugs que personne ne remarque ! En fait tu es un éternel insatisfait...



Désolé d'utiliser des fonctions présentes depuis des années dans OS X et d'oser venir dire sur le forum que ça ne fonctionne pas.... Quand je paye un Mac bien plus cher que la concurrence, je suis en droit d'attendre un système non pas sans bug, mais où l'on écoute les Feedbacks des gens comme moi qui font partie BENEVOLEMENT du programme Appleseed...


Et tu sais "Qui aime bien châtie bien"


----------



## Zorglub38 (27 Décembre 2016)

Tous les systèmes comportent des bugs quels qu'ils soient mais tant que ça ne gène en rien le fonctionnement de la machine on s'en accommode bien et cela convient à 90% des utilisateurs. Quant à la l'AppleSeed, je pense que cela est utile seulement pour la résolution de bugs bloquants et pas des détails cosmétiques dont tout le monde se fiche.


----------



## mat1696 (27 Décembre 2016)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Tous les systèmes comportent des bugs quels qu'ils soient mais tant que ça ne gène en rien le fonctionnement de la machine on s'en accommode bien et cela convient à 90% des utilisateurs. Quant à la l'AppleSeed, je pense que cela est utile seulement pour la résolution de bugs bloquants et pas des détails cosmétiques dont tout le monde se fiche.



Oui pour les détails cosmétiques, ça ne me dérange pas s'ils sont résolus quelques màj majeures après. Mais pour ce bug, ce n'est pas que graphique, c'est aussi fonctionnel pour les gens qui utilisent cette fonction. Donc jusqu'à ce qu ils corrigent le bug je vais devoir changer mes habitudes, donc j'appel pas ça un simple bug esthétique...


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2016)

S'agissant du bug que tu décris, je ne le comprends pas.

Lorsque je choisis le mode icône avec tri par type, les mentions 'tout afficher' ou 'moins de détails' apparaissent normalement, c'est à dire pas systématiquement.
Lorsque le nombre d'éléments affichables sur une ligne est trop important, la mention 'tout afficher' est présente. Cliquer répartit les éléments sur plusieurs lignes. Cliquer sur 'moins de détails' rétablit le mode de présentation sur une ligne avec scrolling horizontal.

D'un accès à l'autre la disposition est mémorisée.

Je ne comprends pas ton souci.


----------



## mat1696 (27 Décembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> S'agissant du bug que tu décris, je ne le comprends pas.
> 
> Lorsque je choisis le mode icône avec tri par type, les mentions 'tout afficher' ou 'moins de détails' apparaissent normalement, c'est à dire pas systématiquement.
> Lorsque le nombre d'éléments affichables sur une ligne est trop important, la mention 'tout afficher' est présente. Cliquer répartit les éléments sur plusieurs lignes. Cliquer sur 'moins de détails' rétablit le mode de présentation sur une ligne avec scrolling horizontal.
> ...



Ah alors je vais te montrer une photo. Sur celle-ci tu vois bien qu'il y a beaucoup de fichiers, qu'ils sont réduits sur une ligne, mais que le bouton affiche quand même "Moins de détails".

C'est bien un bug de Sierra puisque je le rencontre sur mes 2 clean install de Sierra en bootant sur 2 Mac différents, ainsi que sur le MBP retina 2015 d'un pote...


----------



## Zorglub38 (27 Décembre 2016)

Il semble qu'Apple développe des systèmes expressément destinés à bousculer les habitude archaïques de mat1696 et des bugs que seul lui rencontre ! SHETAN INSIDE


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2016)

En fait, ce bug est simple à reproduire : il faut demander à afficher "tous les fichiers"  c'est à dire lorsque plusieurs milliers de fichiers doivent être triés et prévisualisés.

@mat1696 : et dans des situations "normales", tu rencontres le même pb ?


----------



## mat1696 (27 Décembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> En fait, ce bug est simple à reproduire : il faut demander à afficher "tous les fichiers"  c'est à dire lorsque plusieurs milliers de fichiers doivent être triés et prévisualisés.
> 
> @mat1696 : et dans des situations "normales", tu rencontres le même pb ?



Ben moi j'utilise ce mode pour "Tous mes fichiers" donc c'est un usage normal....

Mais dans le dossier "Téléchargement", il y a exactement le même problème (mais ça me dérange moins): Il y a écrit "Moins de détails", alors qu'il y a, par exemple, seulement un fichier. Puis, lorsqu'on clique sur ce bouton, il disparait (vu que c'est déjà la vu réduite et qu'il n'y a rien à afficher.


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ben moi j'utilise ce mode pour "Tous mes fichiers" donc c'est un usage normal....
> 
> Mais dans le dossier "Téléchargement", il y a exactement le même problème (mais ça me dérange moins): Il y a écrit "Moins de détails", alors qu'il y a, par exemple, seulement un fichier. Puis, lorsqu'on clique sur ce bouton, il disparait (vu que c'est déjà la vu réduite et qu'il n'y a rien à afficher.



Je ne remets pas en cause ton utilisation, ni le bug puisque j'ai pu en faire l'expérience.
Par contre chez moi, il ne se présente que si de très très nombreux éléments doivent être présentés en l'occurence, je ne l'ai constaté qu'avec l'affichage de 'tous mes fichiers"


----------



## dragao13 (28 Décembre 2016)

Tiens, un bug récent ... regarder en haut les menus de macOS se superposent avec ceux de safari !!!


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2016)

Tiens, tu fais du @mat1696 ?


----------



## mat1696 (28 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tiens, un bug récent ... regarder en haut les menus de macOS se superposent avec ceux de safari !!!



Oui j'ai aussi remarqué ça en branchant mon Mac à la TV en mode moniteurs distincts en prenant la fenêtre de Word sauf erreur de la TV vers l'écran principal... Je me suis dit que c'était dû à la définition plus petite de l'écran, mais comme ça me l'a jamais refair je l'ai pris pour un bug isolé...


Mais visiblement c'est donc bien un bug de Sierra...


----------



## mat1696 (28 Décembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Tiens, tu fais du @mat1696 ?



Je sais pas si c'est de l'humour, mais je pense que si l'on rencontre un bug gênant pour nous on a le droit d'en faire part sur le forum:
D'une part pour savoir si c'est un bug isolé, ou éventuellement comment le résoudre
Et d'autre part pour informer les autres qui ont le même usage que nous de la machine qu'il y a ce bug.




Tu n'es pas le centre du monde. Un bug gênant pour toi ne le sera pas spécialement pour les autres et inversement (par exemple celui là m'a paru tellement anecdotique pour MON usage que je ne l'ai même pas signalé).


----------



## dragao13 (28 Décembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Tiens, tu fais du @mat1696 ?


Un p'tit contentieux en cours ??? 
Sinon, ce p'tit bug s'est produit une fois mais là, il n'apparait plus.
Un p'tit truc qui traine quelque part.

Bon, mis à part les querelles de bac à sable, j'ai quand même envie de dire que probablement avec Mavericks, Sierra est la version la moins buggée en 10.x.2 que j'ai eu à utiliser.

Graphiquement, il y a celui-ci que je viens de découvrir.
Parfois, l'icône du finder du dock se retrouve décalée sur la gauche du dock isolée, il suffit que j'ouvre une fenêtre en plein écran, et ça revient à sa place.
Sinon, les petits bugs que vous citez globalement, quand je teste, je les ai aussi.

Par contre, en général, pour bosser, je n'ai rien à redire... Pas de bugs gênants ou majeurs.
C'est efficace, comme toujours sur macOS ...

On a atteint un niveau de communication entre macOS et iOS qui fait que pour moi, pour bosser, il n'y a rien d'équivalent... c'est d'un confort : tout est fluide et simplifié.

 reste le top (non sans critiques mais on est trop gourmands parfois, faut voir ce qui se fait ailleurs ! )


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2016)

mat1696 a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est de l'humour,





dragao13 a dit:


> Un p'tit contentieux en cours ???



Ben oui, c'était de l'humour.
Et pour être absolument clair, j'ai cru que c'était fait exprès : affichage du nom de compte complet, de la date entière et de l'heure, choix de clavier... tout était là pour occuper un max de place et être partiellement couvert par le menu d'une application qui plus est complété par le menu optionnel développement...

On pouvait ajouter quelque chose d'autre ?
Une dropbox ? istatmenu ? gfxcardstatus ? littlesnitch ?


----------



## dragao13 (28 Décembre 2016)

Perds pas de vue que le mac est la plupart du temps branché sur un écran 23 pouces, il en reste pas mal de la place, l'humoriste !!!


----------



## mat1696 (28 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un p'tit contentieux en cours ???
> Sinon, ce p'tit bug s'est produit une fois mais là, il n'apparait plus.
> Un p'tit truc qui traine quelque part.
> 
> ...



Là je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. Je fais part des bugs gênants pour moi que je rencontre, mais je ne veux pas faire 50 messages pour dire "Chez moi tout va bien, cordialement"....


Je trouve quand même que, graphiquement, les changements apportés dans El Capitan, puis poursuivis dans Sierra avec Metal ont conduit et conduisent toujours à une quantité de bugs graphiques plus ou moins gênants, que l'on avait pas ou moins sous Mavericks (à part celui des vignettes d'aperçu du Finder qui ne tiennent pas en place, je j'ai rencontré aucun problème graphique (ni de problème tout court d'ailleurs) sous Mavericks.... Si ce système était encore soutenu j'y serais toujours...


----------



## frmanzo (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai fait la maj. hier de sierra, depuis je ne parviens plus a ouvrir Safari, sans en faisant un redémarrage sans extensions. Je ne réussi pas pour le moment à trouver comment réparer et retrouver Safari avec toutes les extensions du mac. Je suis en train de re-installer Sierra et de faire une sauvegarde. Si vous avez des idées ou le même problème n'hésitez pas !


----------



## mat1696 (1 Janvier 2017)

frmanzo a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fait la maj. hier de sierra, depuis je ne parviens plus a ouvrir Safari, sans en faisant un redémarrage sans extensions. Je ne réussi pas pour le moment à trouver comment réparer et retrouver Safari avec toutes les extensions du mac. Je suis en train de re-installer Sierra et de faire une sauvegarde. Si vous avez des idées ou le même problème n'hésitez pas !




Test déjà dans une autre session (invité ou autre session admin/utilisateur). Est-ce que tu arrives à ouvrir Safari?


----------



## Drikos24 (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà eu ce bug, à savoir qu'il est arrivé 3-4 fois que mon macbook air 2014 sous Sierra 10.12.2 se mette soudainement au calme et sans pression à *fermé ma session.. *

Alors que je regarde une vidéo sur YT ou travaille sur un fichier LibreOffice_ (qui au passage est un peu moins réactif à l'ouverture ainsi que sur d'autres choses)_. Et c'est un peu chiant et je me tate à retourner sous El Capitan _(la seule raison qui m'a poussé à installer Sierra est qu'on peut virer les animations et je n'ai plus de lag (pas tout le temps mais souvent) lors des changement de bureaux virtuels)
_
J'avais installé Sierra il y a environ 2 semaines en clean install. Pas de luminosité auto d'activé. Filevault est désactivé aussi. Enfin voilà.

Joyeuse et bonne année au passage


----------



## mat1696 (2 Janvier 2017)

Petite question: Est-ce que chez vous aussi, dans À propos de ce Mac --> Stockage ET dans À propos de ce Mac --> Stockage --> Gérer... la rubrique "système" charge continuellement, ce qui fait que la place prise par le système n'est pas indiquée????


Merci de préciser aussi si vous utilisez ou pas la photothèque iCloud, car d'après certains témoignages cela pourrait être lié (genre moi le poids de ma biblio Photos est de 13go d'après cmd+i dessus, mais son poids dans About this Mac est de 32go (pile 13+19go, poids indiqué pour "Système" dans une autre session))


Merci beaucoup


ps: Avant les commentaires inutiles, je vous le dit: Ce problème n'est pas vraiment gênant pour moi, mais j'aime bien savoir pourquoi les choses ne fonctionnent pas et comment les faire fonctionner le cas échéant.


----------



## dragao13 (3 Janvier 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Mavericks.... Si ce système était encore soutenu j'y serais toujours...



Le meilleur à mes yeux ... tout simplement ! 

Concernant ta question sur à propos ... stockage etc ... 
ce bug, je l'avais en 10.12.1 et il suffisait que je ferme et que je le relance pour que ça marche.

Depuis la 10.12.2, ça va nettement mieux mais je n'utilise pas iCloud !


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Petite question: Est-ce que chez vous aussi, dans À propos de ce Mac --> Stockage ET dans À propos de ce Mac --> Stockage --> Gérer... la rubrique "système" charge continuellement, ce qui fait que la place prise par le système n'est pas indiquée????


J'ai vu ça aussi et ça mouline pas mal. Lorsque je fais un clic sur Gérer, ça mouline pour le dossier Applications alors que ça s'est arrêté sur Système et au final le dossier Applications disparait de la liste mais ça m'affiche quand même la capacité prise. Un petit bug à corriger par Apple.


----------



## mat1696 (3 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai vu ça aussi et ça mouline pas mal. Lorsque je fais un clic sur Gérer, ça mouline pour le dossier Applications alors que ça s'est arrêté sur Système et au final le dossier Applications disparait de la liste mais ça m'affiche quand même la capacité prise. Un petit bug à corriger par Apple.



Et un de plus, un!


En plus de celui-là (Bien plus gênant): Les PDF mal gérés de macOS Sierra
http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/01/les-pdf-mal-geres-de-macos-sierra-96922


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Janvier 2017)

Problème très lourd de mon côté depuis Sierra, la roue multicolore sur les icônes système de la barre de menu (sauf Spotlight) qui empêche toute utilisation des menus attachés (plus d'accès à la liste des réseaux WiFi environnants, mais possibilité de passer par les préférences système).

J'avais ce problème sur mon MBPr Late 2013, je suis donc reparti de zéro avec mon MBPr Late 2016 récemment en ne chargeant pas ma TimeMachine. Mais le problème persiste. Apparemment il survient en sortie de veille et persiste jusqu'à une fermeture de la session (pas de redémarrage nécessaire).

Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur


----------



## mat1696 (16 Janvier 2017)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Problème très lourd de mon côté depuis Sierra, la roue multicolore sur les icônes système de la barre de menu (sauf Spotlight) qui empêche toute utilisation des menus attachés (plus d'accès à la liste des réseaux WiFi environnants, mais possibilité de passer par les préférences système).
> 
> J'avais ce problème sur mon MBPr Late 2013, je suis donc reparti de zéro avec mon MBPr Late 2016 récemment en ne chargeant pas ma TimeMachine. Mais le problème persiste. Apparemment il survient en sortie de veille et persiste jusqu'à une fermeture de la session (pas de redémarrage nécessaire).
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur



Ah moins que je n'aie pas compris, je ne rencontre pas ce bug. En sortie de veille comme après le boot je peux cliquer sur tous les icones de la barre des menus.

Tu es bien sous 10.12.2 ou 10.12.3 beta?


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Janvier 2017)

10.12.2 et j'ai ça depuis la première la première version finale de Sierra. Quand je passe la souris sur une icône concernée, la roue multicolore apparaît et le clic ne répond plus.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2017)

Boris 41 a dit:


> je suis donc reparti de zéro avec mon MBPr Late 2016 récemment en ne chargeant pas ma TimeMachine.


Oui mais, as-tu utilisé Assistant migration pour réinjecter des données ? Si oui, tu as réinjecté des problèmes latents, donc ce ou ces petits problèmes.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Janvier 2017)

Non je suis bien reparti de zéro. Aucune donnée de configuration et les programmes réinstallés à partir du MAS ou des dernières versions dispos sur les sites des éditeurs.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Janvier 2017)

Je viens de tenter de virer le plist de systemuiserver puis de forcer à quitter le processus pour qu'il se relance. On va bien voir ce que ça donne. En cherchant un peu sur des forums en anglais dont ceux d'Apple, je me rends compte que je suis loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème depuis la sortie de Sierra...


----------



## dragao13 (16 Janvier 2017)

Il m'arrive que safari se fige totalement sur une page internet et rien à faire à part le fermer et le relancer.

Hâte que les deux prochaines mises à jour se fassent afin de retrouver la sensation d'un système stable !


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Janvier 2017)

La suppression du fichier plist n'aura rien donné... Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2017)

Boris 41 a dit:


> La suppression du fichier plist n'aura rien donné... Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur



Comme tu avais deja ce meme problème avec ton MacBookPro 2013 et que tu n'as rien transféré depuis ce MBP sur le nouveau, je pense que le souci ne vient pas de Sierra, mais de l'un des divers utilitaires ou applications que tu installes.

Si tu crées un nouvel utilisateur et que tu ouvres une session de ce nouvel utilisateur , est-ce que le probleme survient également?

Pour ne pas polluer ce fil de discussion, tu peux peut être en ouvrir un autre dans lequel tu publieras un rapport EtreCheck, pour qu'on regarde ce qui est installé sur ton Mac et pourrait interférer avec la gestion des menus du Finder.


----------



## dragao13 (24 Janvier 2017)

Mise à jour 10.12.3 et comme souvent, une réelle impression de rapidité accrue avec safari...

Voyons comment ont évolué les petits bobos maintenant ...


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2017)

L'erreur -36 quand on essaie d'ouvrir directement un fichier sur une TimeCapsule est-il éradiqué ?


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Janvier 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Mise à jour 10.12.3 et comme souvent, une réelle impression de rapidité accrue avec safari...
> 
> Voyons comment ont évolué les petits bobos maintenant ...



Oui … Bof …

Après trois démarrages  suivant trois mises hors tension, je constate un allongement notable entre l'instant du "Boeing" et la disponibilité. Le démarrage se fait en deux parties : "Boeing" et écran noir puis rien… puis pomme et barre d'avancement. Ce qui fait qu'on a l'impression que ça va vite puisque l'écran est noir pendant "un certain temps" avant que la partie animée soit affichée et qui apparaît rapide.

Il est vrai que mon iMac ayant toujours un "Boeing", la différence se détecte.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui … Bof …
> 
> Après trois démarrages  suivant trois mises hors tension, je constate un allongement notable entre l'instant du "Boeing" et la disponibilité. Le démarrage se fait en deux parties : "Boeing" et écran noir puis rien… puis pomme et barre d'avancement. Ce qui fait qu'on a l'impression que ça va vite puisque l'écran est noir pendant "un certain temps" avant que la partie animée soit affichée et qui apparaît rapide.
> 
> Il est vrai que mon iMac ayant toujours un "Boeing", la différence se détecte.


Un jour, le "Boeing" sera remplacé par un "COMAC".

(je suis déjà dehors)


----------



## dragao13 (24 Janvier 2017)

Premières impressions suite à la mise à jour ...

Des latences (à ne pas confondre avec flatulences !!!) de safari ont l'air d'avoir disparues.
Les petits bugs graphiques que j'avais dans le dock avec l'icône finder terminés.
Le démarrage se fait rapidement, pas de changement de ce côté là.
Consommation RAM inchangée, celle du processeur légèrement améliorée.

Après 4 heures de boulot non stop, impression de confort et de fluidité agréable mais ça l'était déjà pas mal avant cette mise à jour.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Janvier 2017)

Bizarre, ou rigolo, au choix, le démarrage sur mon MBP 13" de mi-2010 est "normal" et rapide, pas en deux temps comme j'ai eu avec l'iMac 2013.


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Bizarre, ou rigolo, au choix, le démarrage sur mon MBP 13" de mi-2010 est "normal" et rapide, pas en deux temps comme j'ai eu avec l'iMac 2013.



Le disque de démarrage est bien toujours sélectionné sur l'iMac?

A moins que l'iMac ait plus de RAM installée et que les tests initiaux de la RAM prennent plus de temps que sur le MBP


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> A moins que l'iMac ait plus de RAM installée et que les tests initiaux de la RAM prennent plus de temps que sur le MBP


Ouiii !  *r e m y* arrive à caser de temps en temps son « paradoxe de *r e m y* » ["plus il y a de RAM installée > plus ça rame au démarrage"] - découverte qui bouleversa naguère la conviction naïve qu'augmenter la quantité de RAM ne peut qu'avoir des effets positifs. C'était compter sans le facteur « dialectique »...


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Le disque de démarrage est bien toujours sélectionné sur l'iMac?
> 
> A moins que l'iMac ait plus de RAM installée et que les tests initiaux de la RAM prennent plus de temps que sur le MBP



Tes remarques sont effectivement pertinentes. Toutefois :


Dans les deux machines, le disque système, donc de démarrage. est un SSD. Dans l'iMac il s'agit d'un SSD de 500 Go de base, et dans le MBP il s'agit d'un SSD Crucial de 500 Go remplaçant le HDD d'origine. La vitesse des SSD mesurée avec Blackmagic Disk Speed Test sont dans un rapport de 1 à 3 en faveur de celui de l'iMac.
Dans l"iMac, la RAM est de 24 Go et sa vitesse est 1600 Mhz. Dans le MBP, la RAM est de 8 Go et la vitesse est de 1067 MHz.
Dans l'iMac, le processeur est un Core i7 hyperthreading  (4 + 4 cœurs) à la fréquence de 3,5 Ghz. Dans le MBP, le processeur est un Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz.

Je ne peux pas t'en dire davantage en ce moment, car je ne suis pas chez moi, et j'ai oublié d'établir la connexion entre les deux machines. Je ne peux pas creuser davantage dans l'iMac. Il faudrait sans doute que j'affine mes observations.
Toutefois une chose est certaine, dans les deux machines, au milieu du "boot" il y a une sorte de curieux flash. Dans le MBP, l'écran qui est blanc s'éteint et se remet en route. Dans l'iMac, il y a un phénomène analogue.


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2017)

Et dans Preferences systeme, sur l'iMac, le disque de démarrage est bien toujours sélectionné?


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et dans Preferences systeme, sur l'iMac, le disque de démarrage est bien toujours sélectionné?


.

Ça, ce n'est pas très pertinent !

Pour mémoire (en quelques sorte) : je ne connecte à ma machine que les disques dont j'ai besoin. Donc, d'une façon générale, à part le disque de sauvegarde TM, le seul disque qui contient en permanence l'OS est le SSD contenu dans la machine, qu'il s'agisse du MBP ou de l'iMac.

Si ce SSD n'était pas indiqué (par défaut) comme disque de démarrage, je me demande comment comment les machines démarreraient !

Comme je suis rentré chez moi, j'ai pu explorer davantage la "bizarrerie" du démarrage de l'iMac.Et j'en ai trouvé la raison. Le DDE que j'utilise pour les sauvegardes TM est une partition de 1 To d'un DDE de 2 To. En fait ce DDE est un système RAID miroir, non pas logiciel mais matériel. Dans la procédure de démarrage, l'OS " lance " le DDE, et le DDE répond avec un certain délai, parce que le dispositif RAID vérifie qu'il est opérationnel avant de donner une réponse positive. Lorsque je branche un DDE non RAID, il n'y a pas de temps d'attente notable. En effet, si le disque est en rotation et opérationnel au moment du boot, la réponse du DDE à l'OS est instantanée. Pour certains disques fonctionnant avec un dispositif d'économie d"énergie, il peut arriver que les DDE soient à en phase économe au moment du boot. Lorsque la demande de disponibilité est faite, ils répondent positivement lorsqu'ils auront atteint leur vitesse de rotation opérationnelle. Ce n'est donc pas nécessairement une bizarrerie mais un enchaînement de questions et de réponses qui peuvent prendre un temps notable.


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2017)

Désolé de proposer des solutions non pertinentes... je débute sur Mac!

Pour info, quand le disque de démarrage n'est pas sélectionné (parce que le fichier qui conserve ce choix est vérolé), le Mac passe en revue toutes les sources possibles de démarrage (en commencant par chercher un éventuel dique réseau, mais aussi le disque TimeMachine) jusqu'à trouver un Disque comportant un systeme bootable sur lequel il va démarrer.
Cette recherche lui prend un temps certain, retardant le démarrage....

Mais j'imagine que toi qui connaît bien le Mac, tu es au courant de tout ca


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé de proposer des solutions non pertinentes... je débute sur Mac!
> 
> Pour info, quand le disque de démarrage n'est pas sélectionné (parce que le fichier qui conserve ce choix est vérolé), le Mac passe en revue toutes les sources possibles de démarrage (en commencant par chercher un éventuel dique réseau, mais aussi le disque TimeMachine) jusqu'à trouver un Disque comportant un systeme bootable sur lequel il va démarrer.
> Cette recherche lui prend un temps certain, retardant le démarrage....
> ...



Hé … Un peu d'humour … Je ne peux plus utiliser de "smileys" depuis que Mac G associe leur usage à la publicité, que j'ai en horreur, et qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative.

Oui, mais toi, tu ne savais pas (à vue de nez …) que le seul disque contenant un système était le SSD interne. Bien sûr, j'ai d'autres DDE avec des OS de secours. Mais cela ne sont connectés qu'en cas de nécessité. Dans le cadre de cette "bizarrerie", le SSD interne disque système étant par défaut le seul disque bootable, le démarrage se faisait d'office sur lui. Si le fichier pointant le disque système est vérolé, et que seul le disque TM contienne un OS valide, je suppose (ce je n'ai jamais eu ce problème) qu'un dialogue ou un message apparait à l'écran, pour signaler le problème, à la manière d'un démarrage lancé avec les touches Commande + R afin de récupérer des outils de récupération. Merci de m'instruire sur ce détail si tu le connais, car je n'y ai jamais été confronté. Et bon dimanche !


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2017)

Si le disque de démarrage n'est plus sélectionné, lors de l'allumage, le Mac cherche un système bootable en commençant par chercher un éventuel disque reseau, puis il cherche sur les disques locaux. 
Même si il n'y a qu'un seul disque avec un système, le Mac fait cette recherche systématiquement ce qui prend du temps. (Le Mac ne sait pas, lui, que seul le SSD contient un système demarrable) 

Quand il trouve un système valide, il démarre dessus (sans aucun message ou dialogue). 

Depuis la toute première version d'OSX, l'oubli par le système du disque de démarrage souhaité est une cause de phase de démarrage allongée (même si le disque paraît sélectionné, il est bon de le deselectionner puis le re sélectionner)


----------



## mat1696 (29 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Hé … Un peu d'humour … Je ne peux plus utiliser de "smileys" depuis que Mac G associe leur usage à la publicité, que j'ai en horreur, et qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative.
> 
> Oui, mais toi, tu ne savais pas (à vue de nez …) que le seul disque contenant un système était le SSD interne. Bien sûr, j'ai d'autres DDE avec des OS de secours. Mais cela ne sont connectés qu'en cas de nécessité. Dans le cadre de cette "bizarrerie", le SSD interne disque système étant par défaut le seul disque bootable, le démarrage se faisait d'office sur lui. Si le fichier pointant le disque système est vérolé, et que seul le disque TM contienne un OS valide, je suppose (ce je n'ai jamais eu ce problème) qu'un dialogue ou un message apparait à l'écran, pour signaler le problème, à la manière d'un démarrage lancé avec les touches Commande + R afin de récupérer des outils de récupération. Merci de m'instruire sur ce détail si tu le connais, car je n'y ai jamais été confronté. Et bon dimanche !



Excuse moi, mais tu es au moins allé voir dans les préférences disque de démarrage, et faire ce qu'a dit R E M Y ? Parce que, oui et ça m'est déjà arrivé, même avec un seul disque de boot, il peut arriver qu'après une manipulation, il se déselectionne...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

Salut *iluro
*
Quand tu sélectionnes (at: _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Disque de démarrage_) le volume de démarrage de ton SSD > cette action a pour effet d'inscrire dans la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère une préférence de boot automatique pour l'*EFI* (Programme Interne du Mac) à l'entrée intitulée : *efi-boot-device* (appareil de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI*) - préférence qui consiste dans l'identification du volume à démarrer par sa partition (*disk0s2*) et l'*UUID* du volume qui monte dessus.

Dans ce cas de figure > l'*EFI* > après visite de la *NVRAM* > file directement au volume désigné pour exécuter le *boot_loader* : *boot.efi* (application lançable par l'*EFI* chargée du démarrage de *macOS*) qu'il recèle - ce, sans attente, tergiversation, scan d'autres volumes ou quoi que ce soit.

Si, par contre, un choix de volume de démarrage n'a pas été fait > la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* n'est pas définie. Alors, pour tout démarrage, un programme auxiliaire de l'*EFI* dit : *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de disque) est lancé > qui va scanner les volumes montés (ils le sont tous sans exception au pré-boot) > afin de discriminer ceux qui sont dépourvus d'un *boot_loader* (volumes de stockage) vs ceux qui en sont pourvus (volumes démarrables).

S'il n'y a qu'un disque attaché au Mac (en interne : SSD > montant un seul volume) > le délai de scan peut passer inaperçu et se confondre avec un démarrage direct sur un volume de boot automatique. Si le nombre des disques attachés au Mac augmente, avec le nombre de volumes montés sur leurs partitions > le délai de scan est forcé d'augmenter > avant que le *boot_manager* sélectionne un volume démarrable > et en passe l'identité à l'*EFI*.

Une commande simple (purement informative et inoffensive) dans le «Terminal» permet de se rendre compte si la variable *efi-boot-device* est ou non définie en *NVRAM* :

```
nvram -x efi-boot-device
```
 > si la variable est définie > un § à la syntaxe assez abstruse est affiché en retour de commande > mais en le scrutant de près > il est possible d'apercevoir l'identité de la partition à quérir, genre :

```
<string>disk0s2</string>
```
s'il s'agit de la partition principale du disque interne. Si rien de tel n'est affiché en retour > c'est que la variable n'est pas définie > et que le choix d'un volume démarrable est laissé au *boot_manager* à chaque démarrage.


----------



## Bambouille (29 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Hé … Un peu d'humour … Je ne peux plus utiliser de "smileys" depuis que Mac G associe leur usage à la publicité, que j'ai en horreur, et qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative.!


Merci pour l'info, je me demandais pourquoi les smiley n'étaient plus visibles.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2017)

Bambouille a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, je me demandais pourquoi les smiley n'étaient plus visibles.


Bizarre, parce qu'avec les thèmes sans pub, on a les smileys  et pas la pub 
Allez, encore un petit (coup) pour la route


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bizarre, parce qu'avec les thèmes sans pub, on a les smileys  et pas la pub
> Allez, encore un petit (coup) pour la route



J'utilise le thème Orange Sans Pub.
Je confirme que je n'ai pas accès aux Smileys. Ce fut d'ailleurs l'objet d'une étonnement de ma part, et d'une discussion vive sur le sujet.
Mais peut-être qu'en qualité de Modérateur, tu as la possibilité de savoir pourquoi je subis cet "ostracisme" (humour, toujours …)


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2017)

Pour tous les autres qui ont la bonté ou la curiosité de suivre ce bout de fil ( humour):
Bien que d'un âge certain, je ne suis pas encore tout à fait sénile (humour …). Mais, rassurez-vous ça viendra bien un jour …

Donc, si vous avez lu attentivement mes posts qui décrivaient la "bizarrerie décrite", je vais préciser ceci :

Évidemment que j'ai consulté les Préférences Système, faut quand même pas pousser le vieux dans la tombe (humour …)
Et je précise, si ça n'a pas été compris : dans le fenêtre de sélection du disque de démarrage il n'y avait qu'un seul disque, le SSD du disque système, baptisé pompeusement HD (comme la plupart des disques système livrés neufs dans une machine neuve, enfin, je pense). Et je n'ai pas touché à ce réglage.
l'iMac (que je n'ai plus sous la main) était en parfait état de marche. Telle que je l'ai décrite, la "bizarrerie" est reproductible. Cela signifie que s'il n'a pas de DDE en système RAID, ni de DDE basic connecté en mode économie d'énergie, le démarrage est aussi rapide d'un SSD interne livré par APPLE le permet. Par contre, si l'un de ses deux systèmes est connectés, il est interrogé pendant le boot, et la procédure attend la réponse. Je précise aussi que si l'on connecte un DDE basic équipé du mode économique, et que le boot se fait avec le DDE sans le mode économique, la "bizarrerie" n'est pas notable puisque le disque répond aussitôt à l'interrogation.
En fait, la bizarrerie est que sous les Sierra précédents (ni autres OS), je n'avais le phénomène décrit. Tout se passait comme si l'interrogation des DDE au démarrage se faisait suffisamment tôt pour que le réponse des DDE soit positive au moment de la lecture, quelques secondes plus tard.

J'espère que j'ai été assez clair ! ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'utilise le thème Orange Sans Pub.
> Je confirme que je n'ai pas accès aux Smileys. Ce fut d'ailleurs l'objet d'une étonnement de ma part, et d'une discussion vive sur le sujet.
> Mais peut-être qu'en qualité de Modérateur, tu as la possibilité de savoir pourquoi je subis cet "ostracisme" (humour, toujours …)


Je me souviens de la discussion dans l'autre fil et des échanges.
Et le fait que je sois modo ne me permet pas de (tenter de) régler ce problème, désolé


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et je précise, si ça n'a pas été compris : dans le fenêtre de sélection du disque de démarrage il n'y avait qu'un seul disque, le SSD du disque système, baptisé pompeusement HD (comme la plupart des disques système livrés neufs dans une machine neuve, enfin, je pense). Et je n'ai pas touché à ce réglage.



Quand on ouvre le panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" des _Préférences Systèmes_ > une petite application de l'OS est lancée intitulée : «StartupDisk Manager» : gestionnaire du disque de démarrage.

Cette application scanne automatiquement tous les volumes actuellement montés > et n'affiche que les volumes qui apparaissent receler un *boot_loader* : un démarreur-Système > signe qu'ils sont démarrables.

Cet affichage automatique dans la fenêtre du panneau n'implique en aucune manière qu'une sélection ait été faite d'un volume de démarrage. C'est un acte que l'utilisateur doit ajouter de son côté (à moins qu'un Programme d'installation d'OS ne l'ait fait en sortie d'installation à sa place).

Par conséquent : s'il n'y a qu'un seul volume monté démarrable détecté > le «StartupDisk Manager» l'affiche seul comme volume démarrable > cela n'implique en aucune manière > forme > façon ni raison --> que ce volume a été sélectionné comme disque de démarrage automatique. Non : il a simplement été repéré par le «StartupDisk Manager» comme volume démarrable seul trouvé.

Le sélectionner d'un clic (après déverrouillage du panneau dans les derniers OS) > ce qui le met en surbrillance > ce simple clic déclenche en coulisse une commande qui édite la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* > en y inscrivant l'adresse de la partition correspondant à ce volume > et l'*UUID* de ce volume. Ainsi > l'*EFI* au démarrage lira cette adresse de boot automatique > et filera illico sans tergiversation ni aucune autre opération exécuter le démarreur du volume-Système en question.

=> pour savoir si le volume démarrable solitaire de la fenêtre du panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" a ou non été sélectionné comme volume de démarrage automatique > il faut regarder si dans le bandeau immédiatement subalterne à la fenêtre est mentionné :

```
Vous avez sélectionné macOS Sierra [ou tout autre OS]
sur le disque Macintosh HD
```

Si le bandeau immédiatement subalterne à la fenêtre d'affichage du panneau est vierge d'une telle inscription > c'est que le volume *Macintosh HD*, quoique affiché seul dans la fenêtre, n'a pas été sélectionné comme volume de démarrage automatique > aucune adresse de boot automatique n'est donc inscrite en *NVRAM* > un délai plus ou moins long est donc susceptible d'intervenir au démarrage avant que l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* soit démarré.

La présence ou l'absence d'une mention écrite du volume de démarrage automatique > provient du fait qu'à son lancement avec l'ouverture du panneau "_Disque de démarrage_" > le «StartupDisk Manager» ne se contente pas de scanner les volumes démarrables pour les afficher > il lit aussi automatiquement l'entrée : *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* et retourne le résultat.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je me souviens de la discussion dans l'autre fil et des échanges.
> Et le fi de ta ait que je sois modo ne me permet pas de (tenter de) régler ce problème, désolé



Grand merci pour ta sollicitude. Je m'attendais bien à une telle réponse, imaginant pleinement que le rôle d'un modérateur n'est pas d'intervenir dans les " règles " de fonctionnement de Mac G. Comme tu as lu les échanges, dis-tu, tu en sais donc autant que moi sur la question.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2017)

*@macomaniac* 
l
Comme toujours, tes interventions sont toujours aussi détaillées et claires, et je t'en remercie. Je dirai même que celles que tu as pris la peine de rédiger me confortent.
Je n'ai pas pu approfondir un détail sur l'iMac, car, à nouveau, je ne l'ai plus sous la main.

Toutefois, avec mon BMP avec lequel je poursuis la discussion, j'ai pu examiner quelques détails. Je précise que sur le MBP, j'ai un DDE de 2 To, connecté en FW800, avec deux volumes de 1 To, l'un pour les sauvegardes par TM, et l'autre pour les sauvegardes par CCC.
Par contre, sur l'iMac, les DDE, qu'il  s'agisse de RAID matériel ou de RAID logiciel sont connectés en USB 3. Simple hypothèse : peut-être est-ce au niveau du mode de connexion, plus précisément au niveau des protocoles de fonctionnement, qu'il existe une différence. Je n'y crois guère, car je pense que c'est le préalable à la disponibilité de la fonction RAID qui fait répondre les systèmes DDE RAID plus tardivement.

Concernant le MBP, je dois préciser que depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour Sierra 10.12.3, je peux affirmer que je n'ai pas touché au choix du disque de démarrage. Je peux préciser aussi en ce qui concerne les Préférences Système, Disque de démarrage:

Démarrage sans DDE connecté :   un seul disque peut être choisi : le SSD
Démarrage avec DDE connecté :   deux disques peuvent être choisis : le SSD, et celui avec la sauvegarde CCC.
En ce qui concerne l'iMac, je peux aussi affirmer que depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour Sierra 10.12.3, je n'ai pas touché au choix du disque de démarrage, et que sous le bandeau dont tu fais état, il y a bien les deux lignes  (comme dans le cas du MBP):
*Vous avez sélectionné macOS Sierra
sur le disque HD*

Je suppose qu'en dépit des mises à jour successives, le dernier choix a été conservé, sachant qu'il doit remonter au plus près à macOS Sierra 10.12.2, lorsque j'avais fait une sauvegarde CCC après installation, et que je l'avais "testé".

Avec l'iMac, il me reste un seul point à vérifier, dès que j'en aurai le loisir : déconnecter les systèmes RAID connectés en USB 3, et voir ce qu'il se passe avec des DDE "basic" connectés en USB 3 et en FW800 via un adaptateur Thunderbolt.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

*iluro*

Le diagnostic se resserre.

Manifestement > le volume *HD* (macOS «Sierra») du SSD de l'_iMac_ est bien sélectionné comme volume de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI*. En conséquence : le *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage) n'a pas à être déclenché pour identification d'un volume de démarrage. Donc aucun délai de démarrage ne peut provenir d'un temps de scan par ce logiciel des volumes montés.

Non. Dès que l'*EFI* accède en lecture à la *NVRAM* > hop ! une adresse de boot automatique est trouvée > hop ! il y a accès direct au SSD > à l'en-tête de son volume > suivi du chemin au *boot_loader* (*/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi*) > exécution du *boot_loader* > affichage de la  signalant son activation.

Alors ta conjecture m'a l'air de tenir la route : délai dû au temps nécessaire pour monter le volume *RAID* du périphérique.

Voici comment je me figure la séquence. Quand tu presses le bouton "_Power_" d'allumage > tu actives l'*EFI* (*firmware* = micro-logiciel recelé dans une puce de la Carte-Mère) > l'*EFI* procède immédiatement au *POST* (*P*ower-*O*n *S*elf-*T*est) = vérification de compatibilité des composants du _hardware_ de la bécane) > en cas de test validé > retentissement du *Chime* (Gong !). C'est ultra-rapide.

Ensuite : il y a un intermède entre ce _check-up_ interne du _hardware_ > et la visite de la *NVRAM* pour charger arguments de boot et adresse de l'appareil à démarrer. Cet intermède est consacré à l'activation des ressources basiques du _hardware_ : *RAM* > *processeur* > *clavier* > *BUS* de périphériques etc. C'est à ce moment-là que les disques sont "attachés" au Système du Mac > et que leurs volumes sont montés une première fois.

Tous les volumes montables sans aucune exception. Par exemple : des volumes qui ne montent jamais lorsque l'OS est démarré (volume de la partition *EFI* n°1 du disque ou volume de la partition *Recovery HD* n°3 du disque) > eh bien ! ils sont montés à ce moment du pré-boot > afin que tout soit accessible en adressage (et éventuellement pour le scan du *boot_manager* si aucun appareil de démarrage automatique n'est sélectionné en *NVRAM*).

Tu me vois venir : si tu as un périphérique à 2 disques solidarisés par un *RAID* miroir matériel > il n'est pas inenvisageable, effectivement, que la séquence : attachement de ces disques au Système du Mac => montage du Volume *RAID*-miroir soit plus lente que pour un DDE standard. Si c'est le cas > eh bien ! il doit y avoir nécessairement suspension du processus de l'*EFI* > le temps que le volume soit monté.

Car imaginons au contraire que le processus *EFI* se rue sur la *NVRAM* _illico_ juste après le *POST* interne sans attendre aucune réponse des disques périphériques et des montages des volumes > et si l'adresse de boot automatique (at: *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*) pointait justement au volume du *RAID*-miroir, hein ? Cela voudrait dire que l'*EFI* chargerait une adresse à un volume actuellement indisponible > car non encore monté.

Par suite > tout disque attaché dont le volume traîne au montage pour une raison x > doit forcément étirer le délai suspensif pour l'*EFI* entre le *POST* et l'accès à la *NVRAM*. Donc le temps de démarrage doit augmenter.

=> à toi de tester expérimentalement cette conjecture en jouant sur les périphériques de ton _iMac_...


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2017)

*@macomaniac

J'ai lu avec intérêt ton dernier message, et je constate que nous convergeons ensemble vers une hypothèse probable. Je ne peux pas te répondre longuement sur le sujet mais je ferai deux observations.*

*Je partage cette hypothèse que le Disque RAID-miroir matériel (La Cie 2x2 To multi connexion utilisé en USB 3) ne serait jamais vu comme monté. Donc il se monte et informe l'OS et cela prend un temps suffisant pour que ce soit notable..*
*Dans le cas de DDE en RAID miroir logiciel (logiciel SOFTRAID appiiqué à 4 DDE de 4 To), je pense que l'hypothèse est aussi valable, mais je ne peux pas la vérifier. En revanche, si iTunes est lancé, car il s'agit de ses contenus, il me faut attendre non pas que les disques soient montés, mais que les RAID soit opérationnels. Tu me diras, ça revient à la même chose. Et on est ramené au même point de départ.*

*Bonne soirée.*


----------



## daffyb (30 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'utilise le thème Orange Sans Pub.
> Je confirme que je n'ai pas accès aux Smileys. Ce fut d'ailleurs l'objet d'une étonnement de ma part, et d'une discussion vive sur le sujet.
> Mais peut-être qu'en qualité de Modérateur, tu as la possibilité de savoir pourquoi je subis cet "ostracisme" (humour, toujours …)


Les smilleys ne sont pas de la pub  c'est juste qu'ils sont hébergé ailleurs. Tu dois avoir un bloqueur de pub qui ne laisse pas passer les images venant de http://*files*.macg.co
D'ailleurs, as tu les avatars ?


----------



## Bambouille (31 Janvier 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu dois avoir un bloqueur de pub qui ne laisse pas passer les images venant de http://*files*.macg.co
> D'ailleurs, as tu les avatars ?


Activé ou pas, voilà ce que me renvoie ton lien : 
*403 Forbidden*


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Janvier 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Les smilleys ne sont pas de la pub  c'est juste qu'ils sont hébergé ailleurs. Tu dois avoir un bloqueur de pub qui ne laisse pas passer les images venant de http://*files*.macg.co
> D'ailleurs, as tu les avatars ?



Je sais bien que les smileys ne sont pas de la pub, mais je ne saisis pourquoi un bloqueur de publicité empêche les smileys d'être disponibles. Tout comme les avatars qui eux, aussi, ont disparu.

La conclusion est toujours la même : Mac G fait en sorte que sa pub soit vue. Or j'exècre la pub, quelle qu'elle soit. Je me trouve donc en position d'une utilisation restreinte d'un espace sans pub. Il y aurait à dire sur ce point particulier d'éthique. Car, quoiqu'en dise Mac G, la pub dans la partie non forum, il y en a encore et toujours même avec un bloqueur. Je ne vois donc pas pour qu'elle raison je suis privé de fonctions dans un espace où il n'y en pas par définition.

Quant à la pub en général, je précise à nouveau que je suis prêt à payer pour ne pas en avoir. Comme ce fut le cas du temps du Club Mac G où j'avais pris un abonnement annuel de soutien. Jusqu'au jour où c'est devenu gratuit pour les membres de ce club. Aujourd'hui, ce club rappelle simplement aux "anciens" qu'ils ont cotisé volontairement. Je réclame donc à nouveau cette possibilité, et non pas des "sanctions sournoises" pour que je me décide de citer Mac G dans les annonceurs tolérés.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2017)

Utilises tu un logiciel comme LittleSnitch ?


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Janvier 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Utilises tu un logiciel comme LittleSnitch ?



Oui …


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui …



Au lieu de râler dans le vide, si tu tiens absolument à avoir un bloqueur de pub, ce qui est ton droit le plus strict, choisis en un qui ne bloque pas bêtement l'URL hébergeant les images des pseudos et les smileys, que ce soit automatiquement ou en saisissant manuellement ces URL à ne pas bloquer.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui …


As tu essayé quelques minutes de passer LS en _silent mode / allow connections attempt_ ? Quite à relancer après les pages MacGé…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Au lieu de râler dans le vide, si tu tiens absolument à avoir un bloqueur de pub, ce qui est ton droit le plus strict, choisis en un qui ne bloque pas bêtement l'URL hébergeant les images des pseudos et les smileys, que ce soit automatiquement ou en saisissant manuellement ces URL à ne pas bloquer.



Perso, j'utilise Ghostery et aucun problème avec les smileys du forum.


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ...pour que je me décide de citer Mac G dans les annonceurs tolérés.



Je crois que tu ne comprends pas bien comment fonctionne un bloqueur de pub et le fait que MacG n'est jamais annonceur!
Autoriser les URL hébergeant certains composants des forums, ne va pas déclencher un flot de pubs indésirables...


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Au lieu de râler dans le vide, si tu tiens absolument à avoir un bloqueur de pub, ce qui est ton droit le plus strict, choisis en un qui ne bloque pas bêtement l'URL hébergeant les images des pseudos et les smileys, que ce soit automatiquement ou en saisissant manuellement ces URL à ne pas bloquer.


uBlock a un filtrage "esthétique" qui bloque les emojis et peut être désactivé.


----------



## Vinzzz25 (1 Février 2017)




----------



## bompi (1 Février 2017)

Toutafè !


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Février 2017)

*@macomaniac *

Me voilà à nouveau devant l'iMac. J'ai effectué les petits contrôles complémentaires et je me suis aussi posé le problème du protocole de connexion.


Sans DDE, démarrage normal avec le SSD sans la "bizarerie"
Avec un DDE "basic" multi connexion, en fait celui que j'utilise pour le MBP, que le disque soit connecté en FW800 via Thunderbolt ou en USB 3, démarrage normal avec le SSD sans la "bizarerie"
Avec un disque DDE multi connexion RAID miroir matériel connecté en USB 3, la "bizarerie" existe et est bien marquée lors d'un démarrage avec le SSD..
Avec le même DDE multi connexion RAID miroir matériel connecté FW800 via Thunderbolt, il est difficile d'affirmer que la "bizarerie" existe car le "blanc" est très peu perceptible.
Si l'on pose pour hypothèse que les protocoles liés au mode de connexion ont une influence, cela signifierait que les modes d'interrogation pour la disponibilité sont suffisamment distincts dans le temps de réponse pour qu'une nouvelle interrogation soit réitérée ultérieurement, et reçoive une réponse affirmative lorsque le processus local de contrôle du système RAID déclenché à la première interrogation est terminé positivement.

Il est en effet curieux qu'en connexion FW800 via Thunderbolt ne donne pas le même effet qu'une connexion en USB 3. Ce qui laisserait à penser que la fenêtre de temps accordée dans le cas du FW800 soit plus "tolérante" que la fenêtre de temps accordé dans le cas de l'USB 3.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Février 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu essayé quelques minutes de passer LS en _silent mode / allow connections attempt_ ? Quite à relancer après les pages MacGé…



Au vu des manips faites, LS n'a pas d'influence.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crois que tu ne comprends pas bien comment fonctionne un bloqueur de pub et le fait que MacG n'est jamais annonceur!
> Autoriser les URL hébergeant certains composants des forums, ne va pas déclencher un flot de pubs indésirables...




Je crois que c'est toi que ne comprends pas très bien le problème tel qu'il se pose.

À moins que cela est changé depuis que Mac G m'a annoncé que je n'avais plus à "payer" pour ne pas avoir de publicité, et que je conservai le "privilège" du Club Mac G qui me permettait d'utiliser des thèmes sans pub, dans le cas des forums, je ne connais pas de nouvelles règles.

Lorsque j'ai installé le bloqueur de publicité dans Safari, je n'ai pas eu de problème. Il n'y a que quelques mois que je me suis rendu compte du problème. Et j'en ai avisé Mac G dans un fil de discussion qui s'est terminé en queue de poison pour dire qu'il se s'était pas achevé. 

À l'époque, je ne suis pas rendu compte si les les avatars avaient aussi disparu. Je n'affirmerai rien dans le doute. C'est l'ami *daffyb* qui me l'a fait remarqué il y a peu . Et la réponse de Bambouille qui m'a amusé 

Si aujourd'hui il y a des smileys dans ce message, c'est parce que j'ai momentanément immobilisé le bloqueur de pub.

Aujourd'hui, donc la question que je repose est :

Pourquoi les smileys et les avatars, qui n'ont rien à voir avec la publicité, sont-ils sensibles à un bloqueur de publicité ? 

Et accessoirement, pour quelle raison cet avertissement figure-t-il en haut de cette page qui n'est pas concernée par la publicité. 
*Ce forum est en partie financé par l’affichage de publicités. Merci de désactiver votre bloqueur de publicités pour nous permettre de continuer à fournir ce service*


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2017)

J'utilise un thème sans pub et... je n'ai pas de pub.
Je n'utilise donc pas de bloqueur de pub.

Par contre si j'en utilisais un, et que celui-ci considère les URL hébergeant les smileys de MacG comme une URL de pub, je  le configurerais pour qu'il arrête de bloquer ces URL. (Ce qui n'a aucune raison de te noyer de pub de l'"annonceur" MacG comme tu semble  le craindre plus haut, MacG n'étant PAS annonceur)

Ce ne sont pas les smileys et avatars qui sont sensibles à un bloqueur de pub, mais CE bloqueur de pub qui bloque bêtement l'URL du serveur hébergeant ces smileys et avatars (files.macg.co). Ca n'a rien à voir avec une quelconque sanction volontaire que MacG aurait mis en place...

Bref si tu tiens à avoir un bloquer de pub, choisis-en un qui ne bloque pas à tord et à travers, ou paramètre le correctement.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> J'utilise un thème sans pub et... je n'ai pas de pub.
> Je n'utilise donc pas de bloqueur de pub.
> 
> Par contre si j'en utilisais un, et que celui-ci considère les URL hébergeant les smileys de MacG comme une URL de pub, je  le configurerais pour qu'il arrête de bloquer ces URL. (Ce qui n'a aucune raison de te noyer de pub de l'"annonceur" MacG comme tu semble  le craindre plus haut, MacG n'étant PAS annonceur)
> ...



Je reprends la réponse de Bambouille #840

Activé ou pas, voilà ce que me renvoie ton lien : 
*403 Forbidden*


----------



## dragao13 (21 Février 2017)

Belle mouture cette version de 10.12.3 ...
Des bugs cosmétiques (normal à mi-championnat) et Safari qui parfois propose son éternelle roue multi-colore.
Quand ça revient trop souvent, un coup d'onyx, ça s'arrange pendant plusieurs jours et ça finit par revenir.
Une gestion des caches qui laisse à désirer `?


----------



## Zorglub38 (21 Février 2017)

Pour ce qui me concerne j'ai fait il y a une semaine un démarrage sans échec pour vider les caches et c'est reparti nikel !


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2017)

Bug très curieux hier soir sur mon iMac 27" (Sierra 10.12.3). 
Alors que l'économiseur d'écran etait actif, impossible d'en sortir.
Appui sur une touche du clavier, mouvements de souris, appui esc... rien ne m'a permis de sortir de l'économiseur. 

J'avais le curseur à l'écran et en le déplaçant dans le coin paramétré pour lancer l'économiseur, ca lançait bien un économiseur, mais par dessus l'economiseur bloqué. 
En bougeant la souris, je quittais ce deuxième économiseur mais pour retomber sur le premier impossible à quitter. 

J'ai essayé cmd-alt-esc pour tenter un forcer à quitter à l'aveugle... sans résultat. 

J'ai dû finalement éteindre le Mac et le rallumer... 

Dans console, rien trouvé évoquant ce blocage...


----------



## mat1696 (22 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Bug très curieux hier soir sur mon iMac 27" (Sierra 10.12.3).
> Alors que l'économiseur d'écran etait actif, impossible d'en sortir.
> Appui sur une touche du clavier, mouvements de souris, appui esc... rien ne m'a permis de sortir de l'économiseur.
> 
> ...



Ça m'est aussi arrivé une fois (sauf que j'ai attendu que la souris disparaisse=> vrai lancement de l'économiseur, puis j'ai bougé la souris et il a disparu)


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Ça m'est aussi arrivé une fois (sauf que j'ai attendu que la souris disparaisse=> vrai lancement de l'économiseur, puis j'ai bougé la souris et il a disparu)



J'ai essayé aussi sans succès... 
au bout du temps imparti, c'est un deuxième économiseur qui se lançait par dessus celui qui etait bloqué (comme en déplaçant la souris dans l'angle correspondant au lancement d'economiseur ) et en bougeant la souris je quittais ce deuxième economiseur pour retomber sur le premier.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Février 2017)

Elle est envoûtée ta bécane, mec !


----------



## dragao13 (27 Mars 2017)

Bon ... 10.12.4 est sorti ... dites comment ça se passe pour vous ... pas de problèmes majeurs ???

J'suis en déplacement et je peux pas tester avec les connexions merdiques des hôtels !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

J'installe afin de voir 
Mise a jour de Numbers et de Pages aussi


----------



## Ami74 (27 Mars 2017)

C'est fait, sur mon vieux Imac 27 fin 2009, en 45 minutes..


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

Très bien la fonction Night Shift


----------



## Zorglub38 (27 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très bien la fonction Night Shift


Je confirme !!!


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2017)

hum...
J'ai activé vite fait cette fonction et je l'ai trouvée plus agressive que les couleurs "standard" : lumière trop forte.
Mes pauvres yeux de quinqua n'ont pas apprécié.


Je vais l'essayer une prochaine fois mais là, je ne suis pas convaincu du tout.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

C'est pourtant plus doux


----------



## Zorglub38 (28 Mars 2017)

je règle le curseur sur les tons plus chaud et au contraire je trouve que ça fatigue moins les yeux.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très bien la fonction Night Shift


Pour moi, cette fonction est immonde ! 

J'ai trop travaillé dans la photo et la vidéo pour laisser dénaturer mon écran, c'est franchement dégeu de regarder la télé avec EyeTV, beurk, beurk, beurk. Jamais plus je ne testerais cette fonction et je vois mal un passionné de photos activer cette fonction.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

en effet pour la photo c'est nul , mais pour lire , je trouve cela plutôt bien


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, cette fonction est immonde !
> 
> J'ai trop travaillé dans la photo et la vidéo pour laisser dénaturer mon écran, c'est franchement dégeu de regarder la télé avec EyeTV, beurk, beurk, beurk. Jamais plus je ne testerais cette fonction et je vois mal un passionné de photos activer cette fonction.



Est-ce qu'on peut, comme avec f.lux, désactiver automatiquement NightShift pour certaines applications (lecture ou traitement de vidéo, affichage ou retouche photos...)?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut, comme avec f.lux, désactiver automatiquement NightShift pour certaines applications (lecture ou traitement de vidéo, affichage ou retouche photos...)?



Je ne trouve rien de parametrable


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, cette fonction est immonde !
> 
> J'ai trop travaillé dans la photo et la vidéo pour laisser dénaturer mon écran, c'est franchement dégeu de regarder la télé avec EyeTV, beurk, beurk, beurk. Jamais plus je ne testerais cette fonction et je vois mal un passionné de photos activer cette fonction.


Quand tu bosses sur du texte tu t'en tapes un peu.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut, comme avec f.lux, désactiver automatiquement NightShift pour certaines applications (lecture ou traitement de vidéo, affichage ou retouche photos...)?


Je n'avais pas réalisé.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve rien de parametrable



Et un raccourci clavier peut-être pour le désactiver temporairement ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

Tu peux régler une plage horaire , pour le raccourci clavier , je ne trouve rien !


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

Hé les gonz ... et ça donne quoi pour iTunes ?
Je le trouvais moyennement optimisé sur les dernières versions de macOS ...

Sinon pas d'appli qui ont soudainement la maladie de Parkinson ?

Pour NightShift ... c'était déjà cool sur iOS donc j'imagine que sur macOS ça doit l'être aussi ...
@Locke ... Quand t'es sensible à la fatigue visuelle et que t'es binoclard comme moi, je te garantis que c'est bien cool pour les yeux cette fonction ... Perso c'est plus que profitable pour moi sur l' iPad !


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> @Locke ... Quand t'es sensible à la fatigue visuelle et que t'es binoclard comme moi, je te garantis que c'est bien cool pour les yeux cette fonction ... Perso c'est plus que profitable pour moi sur l' iPad !


Je suis porteur de lunettes depuis belle lurette, mais je ne supporte pas ce coté jaunisse, même si on peut jouer avec une couleur froide, et de ce manque de luminosité. J'ai toujours désactivé la luminosité que ce soit sur mes Mac ou mes anciens iPhone, même punition avec mon Samsung S7, je trouve ça tellement fadasse que mon cerveau _(pas bien gros)_ en est malade.


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

Bouffe du poisson ... ça peut s'arranger pour ton cerveau !!!  (Rêve pas trop non plus hein ) ! 

Ouais le côté jaunisse ... j'comprends, ça m'a fait la même au début ... mais le gain pour les mirettes a fini par prendre le dessus ! 

C'est un peu comme certaines meufs qui dès qu'elles ouvraient la bouche me foutaient la jaunisse ... suffisait que je me concentre sur leur cul et ça allait tout de suite mieux !


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est un peu comme certaines meufs qui dès qu'elles ouvraient la bouche me foutaient la jaunisse ... suffisait que je me concentre sur leur cul et ça allait tout de suite mieux !



Quelle délicatesse


Finalement, cette fonction sera peut-être intéressante pour s'endormir plus facilement devant son écran.
Mais je n'ai pas remarqué de correction du niveau audio.
Perfectible, donc.


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

da capo a dit:


> Quelle délicatesse




Niveau audio ? Mais encore ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2017)

Si ça fonctionne comme F.Lux, ça devrait permettre de reposer ses yeux et du coup, de se préparer au gros dodo 
(mais pas de s'endormir devant son écran )


----------



## Dead head (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut, comme avec f.lux, désactiver automatiquement NightShift pour certaines applications (lecture ou traitement de vidéo, affichage ou retouche photos...)?


Je n'en ai pas l'impression. Mais pour désactiver NightShift provisoirement, il suffit d'aller dans le Centre de notifications.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si ça fonctionne comme F.Lux, ça devrait permettre de reposer ses yeux et du coup, de se préparer au gros dodo
> (mais pas de s'endormir devant son écran )



Ça n'agit pas uniquement sur la fatigue oculaire. 
Le spectre coloré des écrans LCD comportant beaucoup de bleu à un effet sur la production de melatonine qui est réduite, et sur le secretion d'adrénaline, de sérotonine et de cortisol qui sont augmentées, ce qui empêche l'endormissement (en gros, cette lumière bleue fait croire à notre cerveau de Neanderthal que c'est le matin. Il diminue la production de melatonine qu favorise le sommeil et augmentent la production des hormones aptes à nous réveiller)

En modifiant le spectre pour produire moins de bleu, et plus de rouge, on rétablit une production d'hormones propices à l'endormissement. 

A contrario, le matin, il faudrait forcer sur la lumière bleue pour un réveil dynamique (certains utilisent des lampes spéciales pour accélérer le réveil), ce que ni f.lux ni NightShift ne propose


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

Vous le trouvez où "NightShift", parce que moi j'ai rien .....


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il faut l'aller chercher dans le centre de notification (en haut à droite de l'écran), là où se trouve aussi "ne pas deranger".


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il faut l'aller chercher dans le centre de notification (en haut à droite de l'écran), là où se trouve aussi "ne pas deranger".



Ben non....


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

Ta bécane est compatible ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Là tu es dans les Réglages du centre de notification... regarde directement dans le centre de notification en le déployant en haut à droite de ton ecran.

A moins que ton Mac ne soit pas compatible:
il faut disposer d’un mac gérant l'API  Metal :
MacBook : début 2015 ou plus récent ;
MacBook Air : mi–2012 ou plus récent ;
MacBook Pro : mi–2012 ou plus récent ;
Mac mini : fin 2012 ou plus récent ;
iMac : fin 2012 ou plus récent ;
Mac Pro : fin 2013 (il n’y en a pas de plus récent).


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2017)

Si NightShift est disponible (pas sur toutes les machines), on trouve un nouvel onglet dans les préférences moniteur.


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ta bécane est compatible ?



J'ai un doute (infos sur ma config dans ma signature....)


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

Je la vois pas ta signature avec l' iPhone mec !!!
Donne ton modèle !


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Liste des modeles compatibles dans mon message precedent


----------



## Dead head (28 Mars 2017)

Je résume.

Pour régler NightShift : nouvel onglet dans les Préférences Moniteur.
Pour activer ou désactiver manuellement : Centre de notifications ou Préférences Moniteur.


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je la vois pas ta signature avec l' iPhone mec !!!
> Donne ton modèle !



 pas d'iphone .... je pensais que cela s'appliquait aussi aux macs.... ou j'ai pas compris ?

Edit : vu sur macgé .....   https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/03/ma...en-version-finale-toutes-les-nouveautes-97823




y est pas .....


----------



## dragao13 (28 Mars 2017)

Je suis en train de consulter le forum avec l'iPhone ... les signatures n'apparaissent pas ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2017)

peyret a dit:


> pas d'iphone .... je pensais que cela s'appliquait aussi aux macs.... ou j'ai pas compris ?
> 
> Edit : vu sur macgé .....   https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/03/ma...en-version-finale-toutes-les-nouveautes-97823
> 
> ...


Salut 

Oui ça s'applique aux mac, mais le tien n'est pas compatible. Il faut au minimum un iMac fin 2012.


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Oui ça s'applique aux mac, mais le tien n'est pas compatible. Il faut au minimum un iMac fin 2012.



Oui j'ai vu..... je ne cherche plus donc......  
(je pense que c'est encore un gadget ....)


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2017)

Un gadget destiné à endormir encore un peu plus sa clientèle...


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Un gadget destiné à endormir encore un peu plus sa clientèle...


----------



## Zorglub38 (28 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Un gadget destiné à endormir encore un peu plus sa clientèle...


... et inciter le client à changer de machine !


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2017)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> ... et inciter le client à changer de machine !



Peut-être pas quand même!


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

Installé chez moi hier ... ça bouge pas, c'est pas mal ...
Pas grand chose à attendre de cette mouture que j'aime bien pour l'instant. 
Malgré pas mal de critiques, macOS continue à être super confort !


À voir pour le prochain ... ce que va donner le passage à APFS (si ça se confirme).


----------



## Remords Sincères (29 Mars 2017)

Salut,

Est-ce que vous savez si Apple aurait discrètement caché un raccourci clavier permettant de moduler l'intensité de Nightshift (sans toucher à la luminosité) sans devoir aller dans les paramètres? Le centre de notif ne peut faire que l'activer ou désactiver.

Un truc genre Shift-CMD-luminosité+ , ou truc comme ça
Ca serait bien pratique !


Merci A+


----------



## Zorglub38 (29 Mars 2017)

Un petit bug que j'ai remarqué il y a quelques jours seulement : lorsque l'écran est en veille et que je tente de rallumer le mac, sur la fenêtre de login apparait le logo US pour le clavier alors qu'il est bien en français dans le menu de sélection ! Cela fait-il pareil chez vous ?


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

Chez moi ... y a que dalle niveau clavier !!!
Il n'apparaît qu'une fois passée la fenêtre de login !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> Je résume.
> 
> Pour régler NightShift : nouvel onglet dans les Préférences Moniteur.
> Pour activer ou désactiver manuellement : Centre de notifications ou Préférences Moniteur.


Un article sur un site geeks  au sujet de NightShift et F.Lux.


----------



## Zorglub38 (29 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chez moi ... y a que dalle niveau clavier !!!
> Il n'apparaît qu'une fois passée la fenêtre de login !


Oui d'origine le clavier n'apparait pas au login mais il y a une option à activer je ne sais plus trop où dans les préférences (clavier je pense) pour l'afficher dès la fenêtre de login.


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2017)

Cela se trouve dans les préférences "Utilisateurs et groupes"
-> options (en bas sous la liste des utilisateurs)
    ->case à cocher pour "Afficher le menu de saisie..."

(Sauf erreur)


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

Et bah tu la désactives et plus de caillou dans ta godasse !!!


----------



## Zorglub38 (29 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et bah tu la désactives et plus de caillou dans ta godasse !!!


Oui tu as raison mais je l'avais activé car lorsque j'étais sous "El capitan", il m'arrivait parfois que le clavier soit en américain lors du login et cela me permettait de remettre le clavier français. Mais effectivement sous "Sierra", l'utilité n'est plus de mise. Je m'en vais de ce pas supprimer l'option.


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

T'as une bestiole de 2016, toi ... tu vois du progrès dans la réactivité de macOS avec cette mise à jour ?
Mon pote a le 13 pouces sans Touch Bar et quand j'y fous les mains ... j'ai une impression de moins de fluidité que sur mon modèle de 2015 !

Dis quoi ...


----------



## Zorglub38 (29 Mars 2017)

je ne vois pas de différence depuis la mise à jour 10.12.4 concernant la fluidité ou même les bugs vu que je n'en avais pas déjà avant. Par contre venant d'un MBPr 13 de mi-2014, je peux te confirmer que question réactivité générale, c'est nettement mieux avec le 15' 2016. J'ai toujours été déçu de ce MBPr 13' venant d'un Air 13' 2011. J'ai trouvé qu'il manquait de fluidité et était moins réactif que le Air.


----------



## marenostrum (30 Mars 2017)

à la longue on fait plus la différence, quand il s'active. même regardant des photos. sur mon écran 5K je le trouve plus utile que sur l'iPhone ou iPad.


----------



## dragao13 (31 Mars 2017)

Même si chez moi RAS ...  a intérêt à bien fignoler la 10.12.5, plusieurs membres se plaignent de problèmes avec cette dernière mise à jour.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Dans la dernière version en date de Sierra et d'iTunes je viens de tomber sur une faute dans une boîte de dialogue lors de la location d'un film.

Je ne sais pas si il y a un moyen de remonter ce bug à Apple.

Il *"le"* en trop dans la phrase.


----------



## dragao13 (2 Avril 2017)

Qu'ils se bougent le fion d' arrêter le massacre avec les PDF déjà !!! 
Faut pas les stresser avec les fautes d'orthographe les petits chéris !!!


----------



## vomi (3 Avril 2017)

Le problème des PDFs dans Sierra est vraiment majeur, car ça touche à la productivité des professionnels... je veux dire ceux qui utilisent vraiment leur mac comme outil de travail.
Pour le reste, il faut avouer que c'est stable !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir,

Un bug que j'ai remarqué avec la dernière mise à jour.

J'ai fait une clean installation aujourd'hui et ce soir en fermant mon iMac (4K) au lieu d'avoir l'écran tout noir avec la roue crantée qui indique la fermeture imminente, j'ai eu un horrible écran strié de toutes les couleurs, j'arrivais quand même à voir avec peine la roue crantée et le Mac c'est éteint normalement.

Je n'ai jamais eu ça auparavant et cela me l'avait fait une fois juste avant ma clean installation.
Je pense que c'est lié à la dernière mise à jour car c'est exactement depuis la mise à jour que cela à commencé.
Cela ne le fait pas à chaque fermeture, heureusement .

C'est quand même navrant d'avoir ce type de bug, je n'arrive pas à comprendre que cela passe au travers du filet.


----------



## mat1696 (9 Avril 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un bug que j'ai remarqué avec la dernière mise à jour.
> 
> ...



Cela fait depuis les premières versions de Sierra qu'il y a ces bugs avec certain(ne)s processeurs/cartes graphiques. Pourtant ce problème semblait avoir été corrigé dès la 10.12.1 puis 10.12.2 pour toutes les machines. Ce n'est alors visiblement pas le cas...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Avril 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Cela fait depuis les premières versions de Sierra qu'il y a ces bugs avec certain(ne)s processeurs/cartes graphiques. Pourtant ce problème semblait avoir été corrigé dès la 10.12.1 puis 10.12.2 pour toutes les machines. Ce n'est alors visiblement pas le cas...



Bonsoir mat1696,

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre, je n'étais pas au courant de ce bug car je ne l'avais encore jamais rencontré.

Quelque part cela me rassure, cela se produit uniquement lors de la fermeture du Mac, plutôt rarement, depuis la mise à jour 10.12.4 cela c'est produit deux fois.

Et même après une clean installation fraîche de ce matin. 
Le Mac se ferme correctement, je perçois la roue crantée signe de fermeture imminente, mais ça fait bizarre lorsque l'on ne s'y attend pas !

J'avais eu le bug du "Carré rouge" sur la Pomme lors du démarrage résolu avec la 10.12.3 (ce bug était systématique par contre) et maintenant celui là...

Décidément j'aurais fait l'ouverture et la fermeture !

J'espère qu'Apple va définitivement corriger tout cela dans la 10.12.5 qui, je l'espère, ne tardera pas à sortir...

Merci encore mat1696.


----------



## mat1696 (9 Avril 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir mat1696,
> 
> Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre, je n'étais pas au courant de ce bug car je ne l'avais encore jamais rencontré.
> 
> ...



Avec plaisir [emoji6] N'hésite pas à faire des retours sur http://www.apple.com/feedback/imac.html en précisant bien ta config matérielle et logicielle...


----------



## dragao13 (10 Avril 2017)

Faut qu'ils arrêtent le changement de version annuel ... tant qu'ils ne reviendront pas à tous 2 ans ... 

Je n'ai jamais compris l'interet de cette course frénétique !
Il y avait eu un article sur le rythme imposé chez  : c'est n'importe quoi  !


----------



## mat1696 (10 Avril 2017)

Nouveau problème tout récent (10.1 de Safari) sur Safari 10.1: Lorsqu'on affiche la barre d'état depuis le menu Présentation, puis que l'on positionne le curseur sur un lien, par exemple www.apple.com/mac

Il sera écrit dans cette barre d'état "www.apple.com/mac" (comportement normal)


Si maintenant on positionne le curseur sur ce même lien en maintenant la touche "cmd", il sera écrit aussi "www.apple.com/mac" alors que normalement il est écrit "Ouvrir www.apple.com/mac dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan"


Chez vous aussi?


C'est vraiment gênant tous ces bugs qui se rajoutent au fur et à mesure des versions!


J'utilisais vraiment cette fonction (d'ailleurs je l'ai remarqué directement après la màj) car je n'arrive pas à me rappeler de tous ces raccourcis (ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet/une nouvelle fenêtre en arrière plan/au premier plan, télécharger le fichier lié, ...)... Je me demande ce qu'ils ont fait pour que ce bug se produise (et si c'est volontaire, pour quelle raison obscure ils ont enlevés ce comportement!)


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

C'est-à-dire que tu passes du temps à regarder la barre d'état en bas, puis tu regardes le lien sur lequel tu vas faire un clic et tu regardes de nouveau la barre d'état pour de nouveau regarder si un nouvel onglet s'est ouvert ? Hé ben, que de temps perdu !


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Nouveau problème tout récent (10.1 de Safari) sur Safari 10.1: Lorsqu'on affiche la barre d'état depuis le menu Présentation, puis que l'on positionne le curseur sur un lien, par exemple www.apple.com/mac
> 
> Il sera écrit dans cette barre d'état "www.apple.com/mac" (comportement normal)
> 
> ...



La mention "ouvrir www.machin.com dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan" ne s'affiche plus en maintenant cmd appuyé, mais si tu cliques le lien (toujours avec cmd appuyé), ca ouvre bien le lien dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan, non?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

Oui, ça fonctionne bien comme annoncé dans les Safari/Préférences/Onglet pour tous les raccourcis.


----------



## mat1696 (10 Avril 2017)

Oui bien sûr, mais je connais par coeur seulement cmd+clic. Après j'utilise aussi, moins régulièrement les raccourcis pour ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou télécharger, donc i'essaye d'appuyer sur ctrl ou alt et je vo(yai)s directement ce que va faire ce raccourci. C'est quand même une régression (pour ceux qui utilisent les raccourcis clavier sans les connaître par coeur, comme pour les novices qui ne connaîtront jamais ces raccourcis -moi perso j'ai connu en m'amusant à appuyer sur cmd et en voyant que l'intitulé changeait, sinon j'aurais jamais eu l'idée de passer par autre chose qu'un clique droit)...


Et merci quand même de me répondre, même si vous trouvez mes "plaintes" absurdes, je précise que chacun ces usages et donc chacun des fonctions plus utiles et utilisées que d'autre.... (C'est comme l'utilitaire RAID disparu dans EC ou encore le redesign de Disk Utility, j'en ai fait un Feedback et ça m'énervait ces régressions inutiles, mais pour mon utilisation ça me faisait ni chaud ni froid)


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Et merci quand même de me répondre, même si vous trouvez mes "plaintes" absurdes


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça, déjà sur mon MBP de 17", je trouve que je perdrais du temps à visualiser cette option, alors imagine sur mon iMac 27". Pour moi, ce n'est pas possible de faire un va-et-vient continuel, ça provoque une grosse fatigue visuelle surtout que c'est en tout petit caractère.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Avril 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un bug que j'ai remarqué avec la dernière mise à jour.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Juste pour vous faire un retour de ce bug depuis le 9 Avril jour de ma clean installation.

Il vient d'apparaître à nouveau aujourd'hui lors d'une fermeture du système, sachant que je n'utilise pas mon iMac (Late 2015, 4K) tous les jours mais que je le redémarre plusieurs fois lors de son utilisation lorsque je dois faire des mises à jour d'applications ou autres...

Cela n'est donc pas fréquent mais j'aimerais bien qu'Apple corrige ces petits points de détails lors de la 10.12.5

Bon weekend à toutes et tous.


----------



## mat1696 (29 Avril 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Juste pour vous faire un retour de ce bug depuis le 9 Avril jour de ma clean installation.
> 
> ...



https://www.apple.com/feedback/imac.html


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Avril 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> https://www.apple.com/feedback/imac.html



C'est fait, merci pour le lien


----------



## Tox (7 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à vous, utilisateurs de la 10.12.4 

Je fais un passage sur ce fil pour connaître "les risques", s'il y en a encore, à faire migrer mon MacBook Pro Retina 13" fin 2013 de 10.9.5 à 10.12.4.

En fait, ma machine de loisirs a déjà sauté le pas il y a longtemps, mais je suis toujours très prudent avec mon ordinateur de travail. Ma plus grande inquiétude reste l'autonomie de la batterie et le gestion des PDF (deux points que je n'exploite pas du tout sur ma machine de loisirs). Selon vous, tout est-il en ordre maintenant ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Mai 2017)

Pour mon usage des PDFs je rencontre encore quelques problèmes avec la 10.12.4 lorsque je les annotes avec Aperçu, par exemple un léger "tremblement" de la page dans la fenêtre, mais ce n'est pas gênant et n'empêche pas l'utilisation correcte. En consultation par contre je ne rencontre plus aucun problème.


----------



## dragao13 (7 Mai 2017)

La prudence voudrait que tu attendes 10.12.5 pour franchir le pas.
Elle sera disponible bientôt, autant attendre encore un peu.


----------



## mat1696 (7 Mai 2017)

mat1696 a dit:


> Nouveau problème tout récent (10.1 de Safari) sur Safari 10.1: Lorsqu'on affiche la barre d'état depuis le menu Présentation, puis que l'on positionne le curseur sur un lien, par exemple www.apple.com/mac
> 
> Il sera écrit dans cette barre d'état "www.apple.com/mac" (comportement normal)
> 
> ...



Ils on été assez réactifs cette fois. Le bug est corrigé dans la dernière SafariTP [emoji6]


----------



## Gensei (10 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

J'y vais de mon petit commentaire sur ce nouvel OS. J'étais tranquille sur El Capitan avec mon vieille iMac 2009 et tout se passait très bien et je n'avais pas prévu de passer à Sierra jusqu'à ce que Apple mette à disposition, gratuitement, la suite iwork et vu que je ne l'avais pas et que quelques ami(e)s m'en avait parlé en bien et bien j'ai fait le pas.

Alors d'habitude je faisais une clean install, mais là trop fainéant pour la faire, donc installation disons très classique et au final, les logiciels que j'utilise le plus, à savoir Capture One et Photoshop CS6 fonctionnent pour le moment très bien, je n'ai pas l'impression que se soit plus ou moins rapide qu'avec El Capitan.
Je n'ai pas encore vraiment ouvert de pdf important, donc je ne peux dire s'il y a un problème de ce côté là.

Pour faire simple, je n'ai pas l'impression que j'ai changé d'OS, sauf que maintenant je me retrouve avec la suite iwork qui me semble quand même bien plus réactive que mon vieil office 2011, enfin je n'ai pour le moment qu'utilisé Page.

Je verrai à force d'utilisation si je rencontre des problèmes, mais pour le moment (je croise les doigts, touche du bois) RAS.


----------



## dragao13 (10 Mai 2017)

Juste pour prévenir ... 2 potes photographes Pro sont revenus sur Yosemite pour utiliser CS6 sans bug !
Même sur El Capitan cette version bug apparement donc sur Sierra  !


----------



## Gensei (10 Mai 2017)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec photoshop CS6. Je ne pense pas être un grand expert avec ce logiciel, mais pour ce que j'en faisais, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème et ce avec aucun OS qui l'on fait tourné.


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Mai 2017)

Mise à jour 10.12.5 effectuée et tout à l'air de fonctionner correctement. Pas de changement ou d'amélioration à première vue.


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Je l'ai pas encore installée et déjà je trouve que safari est plus rapide et que l'autonomie va mieux !


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je l'ai pas encore installée et déjà je trouve que safari est plus rapide et que l'autonomie va mieux !


Tu es donc en 10.12.4 ?


----------



## Zorglub38 (15 Mai 2017)

Moi je verrai bien maintenant une 10.12.6 "optionnelle" avec le support de APFS ;-)


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Comme d'hab, juste après la mise à jour, safari donne l'impression d'être enduit de vaseline !
Pour l' APFS, compte pas dessus avant la prochaine version.

D'ailleurs, ce coup-ci, je vais bien attendre la version finale, finalisée (10.13.5).

Avec le nouveau système de fichier, va y avoir de la vaisselle cassée !


----------



## dragao13 (15 Mai 2017)

Ah ... un truc qui a été corrigé chez moi, quand je regardais l'espace occupé sur mon SSD, il m'indiquait qu' iTunes occupait 101 Go (n'importe nawak).... Bon là, il a arrêté les conneries Sierra !


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

Et bien, il reste au moins un petit bug que les différentes mises à jour n'auront pas résolu chez moi.
Après qu'Handoff fasse apparaitre sur mon mac, l'icône d'une appli utilisée avec un iBidule, j'ai ça :





Le Finder se fait la malle du Dock !

Un chti *killall Dock, *et ça revient à la normale, un p'tit coup de handoff et zou, il fout le camp...
Et pas à tous les coups en plus, le p'tit batard !!!


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et bien, il reste au moins un petit bug que les différentes mises à jour n'auront pas résolu chez moi.
> Après qu'Handoff fasse apparaitre sur mon mac, l'icône d'une appli utilisée avec un iBidule, j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> ...


Tout n'est pas perdu pour toi il y aura une 10.12.6 !


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

T'as raison ... je vais refaire une remontée de bug par jour et par langue !
C'était moins une que je revienne sous Mavericks !!!


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Il marche bien ce Sierra ... mais j'trouve qu'il a un fond mou ... pas glop !
Depuis Yosemite, j'arrive pas à retrouver cette sensation de menthe fraiche à la Mavericks !


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il marche bien ce Sierra ... mais j'trouve qu'il a un fond mou


C'est la signature d'Apple : l'interface est fluide sans brusquerie. Ce n'est pas nouveau.

Enfin, ce que j'en dis…


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Mai 2017)

Moi je le trouve sympa également ce Sierra. Son interface est fluide et agréable et toutes mes appli fonctionnent bien (je reste dans le standard). Je regrette quand même (mais ce n'est pas propre à Sierra) que le lancement et l'utilisation des appli soit moins véloce que sous windows 10 que je possède sur une machine "Home made" de 4 ans (i7 3770K - GTX 680 - 32go Ram - 256go SSD).


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mai 2017)

Il devrait prendre un p'tit coup de boost avec l'APFS ...
Et ce sera pas de refus !

Il y a trop de petites latences dans tout le système.

Mais sinon, c'est du  dans le jus au sens où passer une journée dessus, ça passe sans accroc !


----------



## Zorglub38 (19 Mai 2017)

Je remarque également que l'autonomie a bien augmenté depuis la mise à jour 10.12.5.


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et bien, il reste au moins un petit bug que les différentes mises à jour n'auront pas résolu chez moi.
> Après qu'Handoff fasse apparaitre sur mon mac, l'icône d'une appli utilisée avec un iBidule, j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> ...



MDR !! @dragao13

Moi il est passé en anglais et m'a ouvert un cession invité !!

Rien bien méchant, mais bon, je pense à la personne qui ne sait pas où changer et créer un sujet sur un fofo...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2017)

Sierra est à point.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (21 Mai 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Juste pour vous faire un retour de ce bug depuis le 9 Avril jour de ma clean installation.
> 
> ...



Toujours pas corrigé ! J'y ai eu le droit ce matin en fermant ma machine...

Même si ce n'est pas méchant et que cela ce produit de temps en temps par hasard, il est navrant de constater que les bugs mettent si longtemps être résolus.

Petite piste, j'ai l'impression que cela ce produit lorsque je referme mon iMac très peu de temps après l'avoir allumé... peut-être que le driver de Sierra s'en mêle les pinceaux dans ce cas de figure.

En tout cas ce problème existe chez moi que depuis la 10.12.4 avant jamais rien eu.

Allez on y croit (ou plus) pour la 10.12.6.


----------



## peyret (21 Mai 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sierra est à point.



Donc il n'est pas "bleu", je suppose


----------



## mat1696 (4 Juin 2017)

Ah ça sent la WWDC [emoji6] La page du programme Appleseed est en màj (Bien sûr juste quand je clique pour envoyer un pavé que j'ai écris) "We'll be back". Ils s'y prennent vachemenent tôt j'ai l'impression^^


----------



## Zorglub38 (5 Juin 2017)

macOS Sierra est mort ! Vive macOS HighSierra !


----------



## mat1696 (5 Juin 2017)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> macOS Sierra est mort ! Vive macOS HighSierra !



En tous cas ceux qui veulent qu'Apple se concentre sur la stabilité, plutôt qu'une quantité de fonctions seront servis (Bien qu'APFS est un grand changement) !


----------



## Zorglub38 (5 Juin 2017)

Moi j'attends avec impatience pour voir si l'APFS apporte réellement un gain de perf surtout dans la gestion de fichiers.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2017)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> macOS Sierra est mort ! Vive macOS HighSierra !


Toi, t'as encore pris la dose maximum. 

Sierra est loin d'être mort, il n'est même pas fini.

Rendez-vous dans un an pour évaluer correctement High Sierra.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2017)

Le passage à APFS risque de causer bien des aléas ... High Sierra sera sans doute Aïe Sierra pendant un certain temps, Sierra a donc encore des beaux jours devant lui, pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un Mac opérationnel.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2017)

Le fait que le passage à APFS soit facultatif semble indiquer une crainte [chez Apple, on a rarement le choix].
Alors que, en toute logique, l'utilisateur devrait y passer sans même s'en douter.

D'un autre côté, si je ne me trompe pas, Apple l'a déjà déployé sur de nombreux appareils avec iOS et je n'ai pas l'impression que ça a créé des incidents. Donc pour une utilisation basique, il est sans doute opérationnel.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2017)

Le choix de passer ou non à APFS est présent sur la bêta... peut être ne sera-t-il plus proposé lors de la version finale. 

Quant au fait qu'APFS soit opérationnel... à ce stade il y a quand même des applications tierces (Outlook par exemple) qui ne reconnaissent pas le disque s'il est au format APFS.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Le choix de passer ou non à APFS est présent sur la bêta... peut être ne sera-t-il plus proposé lors de la version finale.
> 
> Quant au fait qu'APFS soit opérationnel... à ce stade il y a quand même des applications tierces (Outlook par exemple) qui ne reconnaissent pas le disque s'il est au format APFS.


Oui, mais c'est Outlook... 
Tout dépend du niveau où on se situe pour les E/S. On peut donc supposer que des serveurs de bases de données demanderont un petit travail d'adaptation et de vérification, par exemple. Mais pour les applications standards, qui utilisent des primitives offertes par le système, ça ne fera rien de particulier.

[Sous d'autres latitudes, on sait utiliser divers systèmes de fichiers sans en faire toute une histoire]


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, si je ne me trompe pas, Apple l'a déjà déployé sur de nombreux appareils avec iOS et je n'ai pas l'impression que ça a créé des incidents. Donc pour une utilisation basique, il est sans doute opérationnel.



Sauf qu'Apple contrôle très étroitement ce qui est installé sur iOS via l'App Store. Ce n'est pas le cas pour macOS où elle doit compter avec des développeurs tiers beaucoup plus libres dans leurs développements.

Voyons les choses comme elles sont : nous sommes en présence d'une mini-transition. Elle ne se fera pas d'un coup de baguette magique.


----------



## Anthony (9 Juin 2017)

La suite, pour macOS High Sierra, c'est par ici ! https://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-macos-10-13-high-sierra.1292914/


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Juillet 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Toujours pas corrigé ! J'y ai eu le droit ce matin en fermant ma machine...
> 
> Même si ce n'est pas méchant et que cela ce produit de temps en temps par hasard, il est navrant de constater que les bugs mettent si longtemps être résolus.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Petit retour depuis mon dernier message, je n'ai eu quasiment plus ce bug à l'extinction.

J'exclus totalement un problème matériel, car il est rare qu'un problème matériel ce matérialise qu'au moment de la fermeture du système et surtout pas systématiquement.

Dans ce cas j'aurai d'autres anomalies en dehors de cette manipulation et surtout à chaque fermeture du système.

Un exemple c'est exactement comme ça le phénomène : 




Apparement même constat chez d'autres utilisateurs... sans doute un problème dans les drivers de Sierra...

En tout cas le bug reste quand même rare... 1 à 2 fois sur 10 je dirais.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Juillet 2017)

Au sujet de mon post précédent, voici un long sujet sur ce bug... 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/30825255?start=330&tstart=0


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2017)

On peut raisonnablement dire que le développement de Sierra est maintenant achevé en 10.12.6.

Sans doute reste-il quelques bugs de-ci de-là, comme celui de l'économiseur d'écran Arabesque sur les machines dotées de processeur graphique Intel. El Capitan aussi a laissé quelques coquilles — pour exemple l'Utilitaire Color Sync.

On peut donc décerner un "bon pour le travail". Après, c'est à chacun de voir selon sa configuration et ses usages.


----------



## Zorglub38 (26 Juillet 2017)

Je trouve sierra très aboutit et je peux profiter sereinement de ma machine et en exploiter toutes les possibilités donc ça me va !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Juillet 2017)

Oui je pense la même chose.
Je n'ai plus d'écran strillé lors de l'extinction du Mac que j'avais de façon aléatoire.

Il est abouti toujours à cette période de l'année.
Dommage que ce ne sont pas dès le début.

En tout cas je ne suis pas certain de passer à HighSierra dès le début surtout avec APFS.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2017)

Yoskiz a dit:


> En tout cas je ne suis pas certain de passer à HighSierra dès le début surtout avec APFS.


Comme d'habitude avec Apple il faut attendre au moins 3 mise à jours avant d'installer un nouvel OS, histoire d'être débarrassé de la plupart des bugs


----------



## boninmi (27 Juillet 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> La suite, pour macOS High Sierra, c'est par ici ! https://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-macos-10-13-high-sierra.1292914/





Sly54 a dit:


> Comme d'habitude avec Apple il faut attendre au moins 3 mise à jours avant d'installer un nouvel OS, histoire d'être débarrassé de la plupart des bugs



On peut peut-être fermer ce sujet ?


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> On peut peut-être fermer ce sujet ?


Pourquoi ? macOS Sierra n'est pas encore en fin de vie.


----------



## mat1696 (27 Juillet 2017)

Je trouve aussi ce Sierra parfaitement stable. Et entre Yosemite et El Capitan, à ce stade de développement c'est l'OS le plus stable et le moins bugué, au niveau deou juste un peu derrière Mavericks...


----------



## boninmi (27 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ? macOS Sierra n'est pas encore en fin de vie.


Oui, mais si c'est pour répéter x fois que ça y est, Mac OS X Sierra est abouti ... 
Ce type de sujet a un intérêt au lancement et tant qu'il y a des évolutions significatives, après, pschiiiit ... 
Quelqu'un veut pas cliquer sur "Meilleure réponse" juste là sous ce message ?


----------



## peyret (27 Juillet 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelqu'un veut pas cliquer sur "Meilleure réponse" juste là sous ce message ?



c"est fait


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui, mais si c'est pour répéter x fois que ça y est, Mac OS X Sierra est abouti ...
> Ce type de sujet a un intérêt au lancement et tant qu'il y a des évolutions significatives, après, pschiiiit ...
> Quelqu'un veut pas cliquer sur "Meilleure réponse" juste là sous ce message ?



C'est toujours plus pertinent que d'ouvrir un sujet sur les applications qui marchent ou pas avec un OS en bêta. 

D'ici la sortie *officielle* de High Sierra, il y a encore le temps de débusquer quelques bugs.

Maintenant, personne ne t'empêche de te désabonner du sujet et d'aller te faire voir sur Windows 10 S.


----------



## boninmi (28 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, personne ne t'empêche de te désabonner du sujet et d'aller te faire voir sur Windows 10 S.


Tiens, justement, j'y suis en ce moment ... 
C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## Anthony (28 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> avec un OS en bêta.



En bêta _*publique*_, avec plus d'un million d'utilisateurs, dont beaucoup d'utilisateurs de ces forums, par nature technophiles. Donc non, ce n'est pas inutile. Maintenant, si tu voulais bien emporter ton aigreur ailleurs et arrêter de faire dériver ce fil, ça pourrait être pas mal. (Par ailleurs je remets le préfixe « Sujet unique » à la place de « Résolu », ça évitera les confusions.)


----------



## mat1696 (30 Juillet 2017)

Je suis pour laisser ce sujet ouvert jusqu'à, au minimum, la première version de High Sierra. Chacun peut y faire son bilan, parler des bugs qui sont encore dans Sierra actuellement, ... et pour ceux qui sont pas contents ils se désabonnent de ce fil et ne le regarde plus!


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2017)

Il faudrait creer un fil "votre avis quant à l'utilité de conserver Votre avis sur macOS 10.12 Sierra"!


----------



## Jacques L (24 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'installer dans mon nouveau 15" en 10.12.6 et je très satisfait, il y a juste une question qui me turlupine, en 10.11 dans "utilitaire de disque" l'occupation du disque était détaillé sur la barre d'occupation du disque en soft, photos, vidéos etc. et en 10.12 je n'ai qu'une barre globale. 

C'est normal Docteur ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2017)

Jacques L a dit:


> C'est normal Docteur ?



C'est normal. Le détail peut être retrouvé dans l'onglet _Stockage_ du panneau _À propos de ce Mac ( > À propos de ce Mac_).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Septembre 2017)

Hello !

Depuis très très longtemps je n'avais pas eu l'écran "strié" de toutes les couleurs à la fermeture de mon iMac 4K (Late 2015).

Cela est presque totalement corrigé avec la dernière mise à jour de macOS, ce n'est pas trop gênant vu que cela se produit plus que très rarement comparé à avant ou cela pouvait arriver toutes les 10 fermetures du système.

J'ai fait un "Hardware Test" pour enlever tout doute sur un éventuel problème matériel : Aucun problème matériel de détecté.

Cela ne m'étonne pas vu que cela se produit uniquement à l'extinction de Sierra et rarement, cela ne peut être que logiciel.

Voilà maintenant il n'y a plus qu'a espérer que High Sierra n'aura pas se problème car je doute que Sierra reçoive une mise à jour maintenant.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Septembre 2017)

Hello,  

Je viens de faire une clean installation avec Sierra directement en 10.12.6 et je constate que le phénomène de mon précédent post a disparu.

A croire qu’il est bon de faire une clean installation à la fin de toutes les mises à de macOS il n’y a qu’un pas...


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2017)

Comme ce bug graphique ne se produit que de temps en temps (rarement même), tu ne peux absolument pas être sûr que la Clean Install l'a éradiqué !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (20 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme ce bug graphique ne se produit que de temps en temps (rarement même), tu ne peux absolument pas être sûr que la Clean Install l'a éradiqué !



Oui tu as raison, j’aurais dû préciser qu’il faudra le confirmer dans le temps.

Par contre ces derniers temps je l’ai eu 3 fois en 15 jours... depuis plus rien, pour le moment.

J’ai remarqué aussi que mon iMac est plus rapide lorsque j’ouvre ma session, ouvre les applications, la navigation dans le système me semble également plus fluide.

Après une année de compilation de mises à jour de macOS peut-être que cela redonne un coup de fouet au système...

A voir.


----------



## fantax (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Depuis que j'ai installé High Sierra, la copie d'une url dans Aide-Mémoire ne devient plus activable. C'est fâcheux.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

fantax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis que j'ai installé High Sierra, la copie d'une url dans Aide-Mémoire ne devient plus activable. C'est fâcheux.


Ce qui est fâcheux, c'est que tu n'es pas dans le message dédié pour *macOS High Sierra*, mais dans macOS Sierra*. *


----------



## fantax (8 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ce qui est fâcheux, c'est que tu n'es pas dans le message dédié pour *macOS High Sierra*, mais dans macOS Sierra*. *


Ah mince. J'ai consulté tellement de sujets que j'ai fini par me tromper. Désolé. Merci de m'avoir prévenu en tout cas.


----------



## Babast (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas certain d'être dans le bon fil de discussion, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.
Je voudrais installer Sierra, et non pas High Sierra, sur mon iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2010 3,06 GHz Intel Core i3 12 Go 1333 MHz DDR3) qui tourne actuellement sur macos El Capitan (10.11.6), mais il m'est impossible de trouver le lien de téléchargement.
Toutes mes recherches m'amènent systématiquement à des liens pour High Sierra...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

*Babast*

Consulte cet article récent de MacGé et tu trouveras la lumière : ☞*macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store*☜.


----------



## Zorglub38 (25 Octobre 2017)

Babast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne suis pas certain d'être dans le bon fil de discussion, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.
> Je voudrais installer Sierra, et non pas High Sierra, sur mon iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2010 3,06 GHz Intel Core i3 12 Go 1333 MHz DDR3) qui tourne actuellement sur macos El Capitan (10.11.6), mais il m'est impossible de trouver le lien de téléchargement.
> Toutes mes recherches m'amènent systématiquement à des liens pour High Sierra...



Je te mets un lien concernant ton problème.

macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/10/macos-sierra-finalement-de-retour-dans-le-mac-app-store-100151


----------



## Babast (25 Octobre 2017)

Merci macomaniac et Zorglub38 !


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Lien direct iTunes qui renvoie sur App Store pour télécharger macOS Sierra… https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/macos-sierra/id1127487414?mt=12&ign-mpt=uo=4&amp;uo=4

@Zorglub38
Tu as doublé le lien de l'article qui renvoie dans les nuages.


----------



## Zorglub38 (26 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Lien direct iTunes qui renvoie sur App Store pour télécharger macOS Sierra… https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/macos-sierra/id1127487414?mt=12&ign-mpt=uo=4&amp;uo=4
> 
> @Zorglub38
> Tu as doublé le lien de l'article qui renvoie dans les nuages.


Merci je viens de le constater effectivement mais je n'arrive plus à le modifier !


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2017)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Merci je viens de le constater effectivement mais je n'arrive plus à le modifier !


C'est fait, mais c'est la même chose que la réponse #995.


----------



## Pat 94 (27 Octobre 2017)

Goliath a dit:


> idem, mon MacPro - 4,1 ( Early 2009) Quad-Core est hors course, je me demande bien pourquoi...  pourtant avec ses 20Gb et ses 2 SSD il tient encore très bien la route...



Bonjour,

Ton MacPro - 4,1 ( Early 2009) Quad-Core est toujours dans la course. Si tu lui fait la mise à jour 4,1 vers 5,1 (Mac Pro 2009-2010 Firmware Tool.app) il sera reconnu comme un 2010/2012 et miracle tu pourra installer cet OS , enfin dans un délai très raisonnable car pour l'instant pas terrible la gestion  Hight Sierra je suis revenu le jour même vers El capitan, sur mon MacPro c'était la panique dans la gestion des quatre disques plateaux et du SSD, de plus pour récupérer ma partition BootCamp il a fallu "jouer du terminal" en utilisant gdisk, donc le vais m'abstenir pour le moment de réinstaller cette "chose"

bonne continuation

Pat 94 
MacPro (2009 mis à jour) 3,46 mHz/12 cores/32 Gb ram


----------



## carvi84 (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour j’espère que tu as pu résoudre ce bug


----------



## Ajneinas (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Après beaucoup d'hésitation, j'ai installer macOs High Sierra il y a une semaine sur un iMac 2011 et c'est bien la première fois que je n'ai pas de clean Install à faire après une grosse mise à jour, c'est toujours aussi fluide. Par contre grâce à cette version l'app photo transfert bien mes photos dans iCloud sans souci (Environ 25000 photos) chose que je n'arrivais pas à faire avec El Capitan et Sierra (ça resté bloqué après 2000 photos environ) donc je suis plutôt satisfait de cette nouvelle version.

Ps: Bah voila premier message posté sur le forum et je viens de m'apercevoir que je me suis trompé de rubrique


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2017)

Ajneinas a dit:


> j'ai installer macOs High Sierra


Tu sais que ce message est dédié à *macOS Sierra* ?


----------



## Ajneinas (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour Locke,
Oui je sais et j'en suis désolé c'est pour ça j'ai édité mon message en rajoutant:

_Ps: Bah voila premier message posté sur le forum et je viens de m'apercevoir que je me suis trompé de rubrique _


----------



## jmtweb (2 Novembre 2017)

Grâce à l'installation de *Sierra*, je profite pleinement de mon nouvel iMac 2017. J'observe un fonctionnement *fluide et stable* et je peux enfin utiliser mon outil informatique à ma guise en oubliant le système lui-même et en me concentrant uniquement sur les applications FCPX et Affinity photo. A noter que je suis bluffé par son excellente gestion de la RAM qui prête à penser qu'il est possible de faire des miracles avec une quantité de RAM très faible.

Si vous rencontrez de réelles difficultés avec High Sierra comme ce fut mon cas, je ne peux que vous suggérer de vous reposer sur Sierra en attendant que le dernier né mûrisse.


----------



## magicmimi (28 Novembre 2017)

je trouve que apple a encore trouvé moyen de rendre mon mas pro obsolète, mac trop vieux ! !   bon el capitain , c'est bien le dernier avant sierra ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2017)

Oui, El Capitan est l'OS juste avant Sierra.
J'ai moi aussi une machine "bloquée" sous El Capitan qui n'en continue pas moins à très bien tourner. Je compte bien me la garder encore 12 à 18 mois


----------



## Ladypotsy (10 Mars 2018)

Hello ! Bon le topic est vieux de deux ans ! Mais j'étais sur Mavericks depuis quelques année sur mon macbook pro mid 2010 et il commençait à se faire vieux et ralentir ! Et je suis passée sous Sierra suite à des bons retours et parce que j'avais besoin de mettre à jour pour utiliser une application pour décompiler les assets.car. Bref ca roule de nouveau comme de roulettes ! Je suis plutot ravie de l'avoir installé ! J'ai désactiver Siri qui ne semble meme pas bien marché et la localisation pour la batterie.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juin 2018)

Un dernier avis sur macOS Sierra X.12.6, après le passage à Safari 11.11.1 (et accessoirement à iTunes 12.7.75), mais pas avec MàJ de sécurité 2018-003.

J'étais parti en vacances en Corse, avec mon MBP 13", et, comme cela m'arrive chaque mois, j'ai voulu faire des virements bancaire à la fin du mois de mai, et au début de ce mois de juin.
Impossible de faire des virements, ni d'accéder aux bénéficiaires de l'application en ligne de BNP-PARIBAS. Après de longs échanges tout à fait infructueux avec "les banquiers" j'ai dû me rabattre sur l'iPhone pour y parvenir. J'ai eu des informations de la banque d'une grande simplicité : Incompatibilité avec SAFARI et EDGE. Je serai informé en cas de solution. Tout cela m'a laissé un goût amer. D'autant plus qu'ayant installé OPERA ça fonctionnait correctement. Donc SAFARI semblait bien en cause ! 

Rentré au bercail hier, mon premier soucis a été de vérifier si j'avais les mêmes ennuis avec l'iMac. Je ne les avais pas ! Mais je n'avais pas, non plus, fait les deux mises à jour citées puisque l(iMac était resté sans fonctionner pendant presque un mois. J'ai pu noter que les versions de SAFARI et de iTunes n'étaient pas les mêmes.

La question étant posé de savoir si le problème était lié à la machine ou à SAFARI, j'ai donc entrepris de faire les mises à jours disponibles pour l'iMac, après un bon gros clone avec CCC, pour le cas où il y aurait un problème. Prochain message : conclusion des opérations.

*Comme quoi une mise à jour  peut résoudre des problèmes et en cacher d'autres !*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Juin 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Impossible de faire des virements, ni d'accéder aux bénéficiaires de l'application en ligne de BNP-PARIBAS.
> 
> Donc SAFARI semblait bien en cause !


Essaie de désactiver ton extension Safari de blocage des pubs sur le site de la BNP : ça a fonctionné pour moi.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2018)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie de désactiver ton extension Safari de blocage des pubs sur le site de la BNP : ça a fonctionné pour moi.



Merci du conseil l'ami ! 

Bien évidemment, je l'avais fait fait (UBlock) 

Je suis toujours en train de faire des investigations dès que j'ai un moment. J'ai du nouveau. Le problème n'existe pas avec l'iMac 27", que ce soit dans l'état précédant les dernières MAJ, ou dans l'état des dernières.

Comme j'ai une installation et une combo (10.12.2) de macOS Sierra 10.12, je vais tenter de voir depuis quand ce problème existe avec le MBP.


----------



## exo07 (5 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

juste un mot pour dire que depuis que j'ai fait passer mon iMac 27 rétina 5K fin 2015 (SSD 1To) de El Capitan à Sierra en version finale, je n'ai plus du tout été confronté aux bugs de la roue colorée qui se lançait aléatoirement et suffisamment longtemps pour m''obliger à éteindre puis rallumer l'iMac. (Malgré une réinstallation avec une clean install d'ailleurs). Cela fait 2 mois que j'ai réalisé cette migration et tout roule parfaitement.

Donc très content de cette "vieille version" de MacOs qui est parfaitement stable et compatible avec tous mes logiciels. Je pense que je vais y rester un long moment encore. Dans tous les cas, si je devais migrer vers un autre OS, ce serait pour Mojave en version finale directement (je sauterai High Sierra). 

D'un autre côté, je ne vois trop pas ce qu'elle m'apporterait de bien utile en plus, et j'ai un peu des craintes pour le passage en APFS.

Peut-être suis-je un vieux réac au changement...


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2019)

Bravo !

j'en profite pour demander un petit truc sur Sierra. Comment peut-on avoir la version d'iMovie qui lui correspond ? Ou est-ce que la version 10.1.6 d'El Capitan fonctionne encore ?


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2019)

@melaure 
je suis passé de El capitan à Hight sierra hier soir , j'ai testé Hsierra sur clone externe auparavant et imovie se lançait tres bien.
Je l'ai mis a jour aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai pas utilisé imovie depuis des lustres.


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2019)

kaos a dit:


> @melaure
> je suis passé de El capitan à Hight sierra hier soir , j'ai testé Hsierra sur clone externe auparavant et imovie se lançait tres bien.
> Je l'ai mis a jour aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai pas utilisé imovie depuis des lustres.



Merci pour l'info !


----------

